# 1.34 - Patch für oder gegen die Spieler?



## Peithon (25. Januar 2010)

Huhu, 

da zur Zeit in den offiziellen Foren die Patchneurungen heiß diskutiert werden möchte ich auch hier ein Thema dazu eröffnen. Sowohl im deutschen, als auch im englischen Forum werden die Patchnotes von vielen Spielern sehr kritisch aufgefasst: deutsches Forum englisches Forum

*Hauptänderungen sind:

1. Es sollen epische Waffen ins Spiel gebracht werden. Diese sollen besser sein als jene, die man in der Instanz Verlorenes Tal erhalten kann. Man soll diese gegen neue Tokens eintauschen können, die man hauptsächlich in Szenarien erhalten soll. 

2. Sobald eine Hauptstadt im Belagerungszustand ist, soll die Kampagne wieder verfügbar sein. Also kann man sich aussuchen, ob man an der Stadteroberung/-verteidigung teilnehmen oder doch lieber wieder um Burgen und Schlachtfeldziele kämpfen möchte.*

Die Hauptkritik richtet sich dabei darauf, dass es weniger Anreiz gibt am RvR teilzunehmen, da die Waffen wohl durch Szenarien zumindest schneller erhältlich sein werden. Der Stadtangriff kann wirklich zum PvE-Ereignis verkommen und es besteht eine größere Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass beide Fraktionen aneinander "vorbeiraiden". Was einem besonders auffällt ist, dass diese Punkte in einem Großteil der Posts angesprochen werden, von unterschiedlichen Spielern in unterschiedlichen Ländern. Möchte Mythic den Schwerpunkt des Spieles von RvR auf Szenarien verlegen? Warum folgt zum Beispiel keine Aufwertung der T4-RvR-Einflussbelohnungen, für die man wochenlang im RvR mehr oder minder aktiv sein muss? Geht der Patch an den Hauptinteressen der Spielerschaft vorbei?


----------



## wiligut (25. Januar 2010)

Ok, ich schau eben in meine Glaskugel und sehe, dass WAR nun endlich den Bach runtergeht. Das ist es doch, was du hören willst. Dein geheucheltes Interesse an der "Spielerschaft" kann man gut einordnen wenn man deine übrigen Posts zu WAR kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Waffen in einem PvP-Spiel über PvP zu bekommen war seit langem eine Hauptforderung der Community die nun endlich umgesetzt wird. Das ist gut und richtig. Diese nur über SC zu bekommen scheint mir aber ebenfalls ein Fehler, da er zumindest anfänglich die Leute aus dem RvR abziehen wird. (Was übrigens auch von den LdT behauptet wurde und auch 1-2 Wochen so war, danach pendelte sich alles wieder ein)

-oRvR wird weiterhin attraktiv bleiben, denn wie sonst soll man an Kriegsherren und Soverain Setitems kommen? Gründe für einen Raid auf die gegnerische HS sehe ich daher weiterhin

- die Kampagne wird erst nach der Eroberung, also Step 2 wieder zugänglich, ebenfalls eine Forderung vieler Spieler, die sich beschwerten, dass das oRvR und die Sc während der Hauptstadtkämpfe zu lange gesperrt sind. Wer also keinen Bock auf die Hauptstadt hat, kann nun nach einer Stunde wieder oRvR betreiben

Das in den Foren bereits heute wieder geheult wird, wo wiedermal noch keine Details bekannt sind, ist normal und bezeichnend. Es würde mich wundern wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (25. Januar 2010)

Klingt doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freu mich auf den neuen mini-Patch ^^


----------



## Pymonte (25. Januar 2010)

Find es bisher auch ok.

Bisher waren die Sc ja doch nur kurzer Zeitvertreib, nun hat man auch als Sc Spieler noch einen kleinen Anreiz. Und wer die beste Ausrüstung will, der muss dennoch oRvR und Sc bestreiten.
Und ab Step 2 kann ruhig wieder oRvR kommen. Ich kann da bisher eh noch nichts ausrichten (in der Stadt) und musste bisher daher entweder ausloggen oder 3h sinnlos Stadtini rauf und runterspielen.

Sie sollten vielleicht nur noch einen PvE-Schutz-Modus einbauen, der verhindert, dass beide Seiten parallel die Hauptstadt angreifen. Ist eine Hauptstadt in Step 2, dann kann entweder die andere nicht angegriffen werden (aber schonmal vorbereitet) oder die Angreifer von Stadt 1 fliegen raus, wenn die andere Seite deren Hauptstadt attackiert. So muss man sich üerblegen, ob man entweder schnell versucht den feindlichen König zu legen oder seine Stadt-Step2-Phase sichert.


----------



## wiligut (25. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ... oder die Angreifer von Stadt 1 fliegen raus, wenn die andere Seite deren Hauptstadt attackiert. So muss man sich üerblegen, ob man entweder schnell versucht den feindlichen König zu legen oder seine Stadt-Step2-Phase sichert.



Das find ich gut


----------



## Makalvian (25. Januar 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ok, ich schau eben in meine Glaskugel und sehe, dass WAR nun endlich den Bach runtergeht. Das ist es doch, was du hören willst. Dein geheucheltes Interesse an der "Spielerschaft" kann man gut einordnen wenn man deine übrigen Posts zu WAR kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




100 % sign


----------



## Soulis (25. Januar 2010)

Finde auch, so schlecht hört sich das nicht an! Sicher, Marken für die Waffen auch über das oRvR zu bekommen, wäre sicherlich auch kein Fehler gewesen jetzt "zwingt" man Leute dazu, SCs zu machen und da steht nicht jeder drauf.

Das oRvR nun ab Step 2 einer Stadt wieder möglich ist, finde ich eine gute Lösung... jetzt macht bitte die Festungen wieder rein ja dann kommen auch einige wieder^^


----------



## Kranak90 (25. Januar 2010)

Die Tokens für die neuen Waffen droppen eben nicht nur im Szenario:

_to be clear:__You will be able to earn currency for the new weapons in Scenarios (the primary method of delivery), City Siege and Open RvR. _

_Scenarios will not be the *only* avenue of recourse when it comes to acquiring these new weapons. 
_



Quelle:http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhammer/board/message?board.id=dev_discussions&view=by_date_ascending&message.id=5374#M5374


----------



## Peithon (25. Januar 2010)

@wiligut: Sicherlich gibt es einige, denen materielle Anreize reichen. Mir wäre es jedoch lieber, wenn die Stadtkämpfe überarbeitet würden. Warum gibt es in einem RvR-Spiel PvE-Instanzen, in denen es die besten Rüstungssets gibt? Das macht für mich keinen Sinn. Wenn die Heimatstadt angegriffen wird, dann müsste es eine andere Möglichkeit geben diese zu verteidigen, als über ein PvE-PQ die Zeit zu verkürzen. In 3 Stunden wird man übrigens kaum die Möglichkeit haben die Kampagne in die feindliche Stadt durchzudrücken. Schließlich fehlen ja die Szenarienprozente ohne Gegner oder gegen Stammgruppen. 

Mit Stammgruppen erhält man deutlich mehr Offiziermarken und Rufpunkte als im RvR. Also wird man vermutlich deutlich mehr Stammgruppen in Szenarien antreffen als vor dem Patch. Schließlich möchte niemand einen Wettbewerbsnachteil haben.


----------



## C0ntra (25. Januar 2010)

Das "Premade" vs "Pugs" Geheule in den Ami-Foren ist grässlich, ich hab mir das mal einige Seiten lang - waren sicher 10+, rein gezogen. 
Das Beste sind die Vorschläge, wie man SC's fairer machen könnte, allesamt Einbahnstraßen-Denken ohne objektive Reflexion des Für und Wider.


----------



## Churchak (25. Januar 2010)

Naja bin imo von der kommenden Neuerung 2 geteilt ,einerseits find ichs super das endlich den PvE Waffen gleichgestellte "PvP" Waffen ins Spiel kommen (kann ja endlich mein RR70 HJ auch mal aufhöhren mit den Einfluss Waffen rum zugurken und fängt an bissel mehr Schaden zu fahrn wobei Dunkeltrost/KH Setkombi o. Dunkeltrost/Inva immer noch >>> Inva/KH Kombo) anderseits hört/liest man das es vom Schwerpunkt in BGs "verdient" werden soll was ich zum reiern finden würd,da ich T4 BGs als Zumutung und Spasskiller empfinde.

Die Änderung dahingehend das die Gebiete freigegeben werden wenn Step 2 läuft ... hmmm.
Naja ka bekommt man als Angreifer wohl nun die Chance bissel länger am King rum zu probieren,da ich mir ned vorstelln kann das ernsthaft noch wer von den Unterlegenen gross in der Stadt rumgurkt in den Inva marken dürften die meisten inzwichen schwimmen und was langweiligeres als 3 h Flaggenrennen in ner Schritt 2 Stadt gibts wohl imo im ganzen spiel nicht.

Ps naja man muss mal abwarten wie es denn dann live ausschaut.
 Nur irgendwie hab ich die Beführchtung diese neuen Marken sind dann der BG Spielgel zu den alten Marken.
Sprich es ist zwar möglich per Drop und Würfelglück die Neuen Marken im oRvR zu bekommen (wie die alten) aber wenn man nen BG zu 500 gewinnt gibts 1 Marke garantiert oder so. Also quasi wie mit den Inva/Kh Marken in den Stadt ÖQ. 
Sprich man kommt zwar in der Theorie durch reines oRvR an seine Sets ran aber in der Praxis würde das Jahre dauern wärend man wenn man PvE betreibt die quasi in den Popo geblasen bekommt.
Naja wie gesagt mal sehn schlimmer geht immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (25. Januar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> [...]
> Sprich man kommt zwar in der Theorie durch reines oRvR an seine Sets ran aber in der Praxis würde das Jahre dauern wärend man wenn man PvE betreibt die quasi in den Popo geblasen bekommt.



Für Viele ist es aber eben auch ne Zumutung überhaupt in eine Instanz zu gehen, für die sind die vermeintlich leicht zu bekommenden PvE Sets kein hinreichender Grund. Es kann aber auch ziemlich lange dauern, bis man einen bestimmten Gegenstand in einer INI bekommt, da sind die RvR Items mitunter schneller zu bekommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hinterher geschmissen bekommt man im PvE auch nichts, wenn man von den kaufbaren Schmucksets aus dem LdT absieht, die wirklich leicht zu bekommen sind. 

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was da noch kommt, am Ablauf von Step2 der Stadt PQ und Königs PQ soll sich ja auch noch was ändern.


----------



## wiligut (25. Januar 2010)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Die Tokens für die neuen Waffen droppen eben nicht nur im Szenario:
> 
> _to be clear:__You will be able to earn currency for the new weapons in Scenarios (the primary method of delivery), City Siege and Open RvR. _
> 
> ...




Na da haben wirs doch. War also die Hälfte der Aufregung wieder umsonst. Wundert mich dennoch was "_primary method of delivery"_ genau bedeuten soll. Ist da die Dropchance höher oder gibt es für jedes gewonnene Sc Marken für die Gewinner? Na man wird sehen.  


Edit:
Woohoo, Fraktionsbonus für Destro auf Drakenwald. RR80 ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (25. Januar 2010)

Naja solange man keine Monatelang Szenarios machen muss, Um die Marken zu bekommen ist es doch Okay...

Freue mich schon.. Wie gut genau werden die Waffen sein die man dann bekommt? Besser als alle PVE Waffen?


----------



## OldboyX (25. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es ja im Rahmen der Umstruktuerierung und Änderung bei den SCs endlich SCs die nur ab Rang 40 zugänglich sind.


----------



## Churchak (26. Januar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Für Viele ist es aber eben auch ne Zumutung überhaupt in eine Instanz zu gehen, für die sind die vermeintlich leicht zu bekommenden PvE Sets kein hinreichender Grund. Es kann aber auch ziemlich lange dauern, bis man einen bestimmten Gegenstand in einer INI bekommt, da sind die RvR Items mitunter schneller zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da drückt ich mich wohl doch zu undeutlich aus. Damit meint ich das man quasi die Inva Marken(und damit indirekt alle Marken drunter) durch die Step 1 Stadt ÖQ inzwichen hinterher geschmissen bekommt.Es reicht ja 1 Minute vor Ablauf einer erfolgreichen Verteidigung (was ja zumindest auf Draken gut einmal am Tag für beide Seiten passiert) einfach nur in die Stadt zu gehn um 2 von den Dingern abzugreifen.Erwicht man eine Leere ini und ist da 1,5 h drin hat man so locker 5 -10 inva marken.
Wobei die bezeichnung PvE trifft das nun auch ned da man beim PvE ja wenigstesn Mobs noch kloppt was in ner Step 1 Stadt ja ned mal der Fall ist (den ÖQ Boss macht eh keiner da er schwerer als sön Königs Boss ist und man in der gleichen Zeit die Step 1 ÖQ auch so abschliessen kann).


----------



## Peraine1 (26. Januar 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Woohoo, Fraktionsbonus für Destro auf Drakenwald. RR80 ich komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, der Wahnsinn. Da hast du auf Erengrad diesen Destrubonus wochenlang obwohl das RvR ausgeglichen ist und danach durfte man den Server gleich abschalten weil der Destrusüberschuss vollkommen aus dem Ruder lief. Nun machen sie das gleiche auf Drakenwald, ich habe mich echt wegeschmissen als ich davon erfuhr.

Vor allem da der Bonus keinen Sinn mehr hat, als es noch 4 Server gab konnte man noch Spieler verlagern, aber wir haben nun noch 2 Server, auf einem Server spielt man Destru, auf dem nächsten Order. Da kann man nichts verlagern, man bläst nur der Fraktion, die gerade keinen Bock hat dafür noch Zucker in das Hinterteil.

Und im offiziellen Forum sagt es einer richtig, eventuell sind die Destrus gerade weniger im RvR weil ihr Ziel (Königspalast) nach einem Monat immernoch dank einem Bug nicht lösbar ist. Da finde ich anstatt eines Bugfixes 20% Rufbonus zu geben schon fast als Beleidigung, aber kann ja jeder für sich selbst sehen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. Januar 2010)

SC ist zum Zonenlock da und kein Zeitvertreib oder ähnliches. Nur leider ist das Problem, Mythic ändert daran nichts. Es gibt jetzt Items fürs SC? Was sollen dat werden. Super Einfluss bekommt man nicht fürs SC oder wenn man im SC zum Zonenlock verhilft, aber nicht in der passenden Zone ist gibt es ja auch nichts ab. Aber Items für Tokens aus dem SC wird eingeführt?
Warum regeln sie das nicht über den Einfluss, warum nicht einfach Ausgebbaren Einfluss und fertig. Ich meine es ist schon überhaupt seltsam wie gut die Items aus dem Land der Toten sind un 0 Renown Voraussetzung haben, während blauer Scrap ja schon RR40 will. Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es epische Waffen gibt die dann RR70 haben etc.
Vorallem erinnert mich das mit den Marken an WOW. Gewinne SC bekomme 3, verliere SC bekomme 1. Ob sie nun 1 zu 1 das so machen oder gar kreativ sind und 2 fürs Siegen und 1 fürs losen machen oder 1 zu 1, dass ist fraglich.

Nur ich staune eben das sie 0 Ideen haben SC Interessanter zu machen als über Items. Also geht es in WAR nicht ums PVP, sondern um wer die besseren Items hat. Meine war zwar klar, wenn man sich ihr Item konzept anschaut. Doch ich staune mal wieder. Meine ist ok das sie im RVR was bieten wollen, was Items an geht. Aber bitte nicht nach dem Motto noch besser als Land of Death. Wie will man dann eine neue Zone einführen? Die Items daraus müssten ja dann besser als die aus Länder der Toten sein und zusätzlich dürfen sie aber den King Loot nicht überbieten, sonst ist der King ja nicht mehr interessant. Weil er ist auch nur wegen Items recht wichtig, sonst wer brauch den Kerl schon.

Nein da müssen mal andere Ideen her. Vielleicht mehr SC zur Auswahl, wenn man 40 ist. Mehr Abwechslung in den SC die sie haben, als mehr als nur Zergen. Sondern halt Missison Ziele wichtiger machen, Missions ziele belohnen mit RP/XP/Einfluss und Bucheinträgen. Dachte das Buch gehört mit zum Endgame, so wie sie es doch immer gemeint hatten. Warum gibt es dann nur Farm Dinge drin. Da kann man auch SC interessanter machen. SC gewinnen zu 0, in einem SC 3 mal Missions Ziel erobert. 200 Punkte in einem SC durch Missiosn Ziele bekommen in einem SC. 1000 PUnkt durch Missions Ziele im SC bekommen etc.
Also verschiedene Dinge und darüber gibt es dann halt einfach besondere Items, die so schmuck halt sind und zierte.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Januar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> da drückt ich mich wohl doch zu undeutlich aus. Damit meint ich das man quasi die Inva Marken(und damit indirekt alle Marken drunter) durch die Step 1 Stadt ÖQ inzwichen hinterher geschmissen bekommt.Es reicht ja 1 Minute vor Ablauf einer erfolgreichen Verteidigung (was ja zumindest auf Draken gut einmal am Tag für beide Seiten passiert) einfach nur in die Stadt zu gehn um 2 von den Dingern abzugreifen.Erwicht man eine Leere ini und ist da 1,5 h drin hat man so locker 5 -10 inva marken.
> [...]


Das ist wahr, aber auch todlangweilig =)


----------



## Brummbör (26. Januar 2010)

zu 1) endlich gute waffen übers pvp: sehr positiv. hoffe aber dass es die marken nur durch drops gibt und nicht durch reines teilnehmen am sc (erinner mich noch an markenleechende bots in alterac.... mega bescheidenes system.)

zu 2) völlig sch... egal da step 2 meistens eh nur dann erreicht wird wenn der grossteil des servers schläft. also bei destro am frühen morgen und die nacht gehört der order 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



insgesammt hört sich alles sehr gut an. mal schauen wie es wird.

ach ja fast vergessen...... die sollen mal langsam den ranzigen bogi fixen. dann können sie sich den ruf bonus auch sparen. aber wozu soll man sich zu step 2 aufmachen wenns eh net weiter geht? nach dem motto: es ist ad raid ich geh was anderes spielen.


----------



## wiligut (26. Januar 2010)

Brummbör schrieb:


> ach ja fast vergessen...... die sollen mal langsam den ranzigen bogi fixen. dann können sie sich den ruf bonus auch sparen. aber wozu soll man sich zu step 2 aufmachen wenns eh net weiter geht? nach dem motto: es ist ad raid ich geh was anderes spielen.



Gestern war Kummerstunde mit CM Ryoshu im TS. Sie hat erklärt das der Bug für Mythic/GOA nicht replizierbar sei und sie deshalb noch nicht wissen woran es liegt. Falls jemand den Moment wo der Bogi buggt mitgefilmt haben sollte, wäre sie dankbar wenn derjenige sich per PM melden würde. Sie hat auch nochmal betont das der Bug gemeldet ist, dass auch niemand an dem Bug zweifelt, dass er aber über alle Server gesehen, extrem selten auftritt und sie beim prüfen den Bug nicht künstlich herbeiführen können. Deshalb gibts auch noch keine Lösung.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Januar 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Gestern war Kummerstunde mit CM Ryoshu im TS. Sie hat erklärt das der Bug für Mythic/GOA nicht replizierbar sei und sie deshalb noch nicht wissen woran es liegt. Falls jemand den Moment wo der Bogi buggt mitgefilmt haben sollte, wäre sie dankbar wenn derjenige sich per PM melden würde. Sie hat auch nochmal betont das der Bug gemeldet ist, dass auch niemand an dem Bug zweifelt, dass er aber über alle Server gesehen, extrem selten auftritt und sie beim prüfen den Bug nicht künstlich herbeiführen können. Deshalb gibts auch noch keine Lösung.



aber Progarmmieren ist doch so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kann man noch sagen, dass es ein EU Problem ist und daher auch nür über EU gefixt werden kann.

EDIT: Es ist sogar nur DE Only Bug.


----------



## Peraine1 (26. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> aber Progarmmieren ist doch so einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der ewige Optimist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das der Bug nicht reproduzierbar ist, heißt doch nur, das sie durch ihren eigenen Code nicht durchsteigen. Wahrscheinlich haben sie alle Entwickler mitlerweile gefeuert die sich auskannten. Alleine das mit dem Filmen ist ein Witz, der wird gepullt und ist nicht angreifbar, was bringt mir denn da der Film an neue Erkentnisse?

Ich habe bisher in keinem Spiel, weder Online und Offline sowas erlebt wie in Warhammer. Da sind nach jedem Patch irgendwelche PvE Innis verbuggt die vorher liefen obwohl nur sowas geändert wurde wie "Die Hurzelpurzel bei Step 2 der T2 PQ im Elfenland sind wieder angreifbar" und schon fliegt einem das Spiel wieder um die Ohren. Manchmal tauchen Bugs auch neu auf obwohl gar keine Änderungen vorgenommen wurden. Ich finde das echt bemerkenswert.

Warhammer hat nach fast 1,5 Jahren noch mit genauso vielen Bugs zu kämpfen wie am Releasetag. Es wurde welche behoben, aber neue kamen dazu. Das Geiergrab, die großartige Free Expansion die uns neue PvE Erlebnisse im Bereich der MMORPGS liefern sollte, lief noch nie bugfrei, das einzige spannende war, welcher Boss denn mal wieder am meisten Rumbuggt. Und wenn das die volle Mythicbesetzung in einem Jahr nicht geschafft hat, wird es die Rumpfbesatzung die noch übrig ist es auch nicht mehr schaffen. Ganz zu schweigen von irgendwelchen Sinnvollen Änderungen am Spielkonzept. Sie werkeln nun noch Notdürftig an den Problemstellen rum und versuchen sie mit geringen Arbeitsaufwand irgendwie abzumildern. Z.B. das Locksystem in der Stadt, wo sie den gesamten verbuggten Mist einfach gestrichen und ein Scenario draus gemacht habe. Oder das Verschlacken der Scenarien und den Versuch, die Spieler vom Open RvR darein zu stecken weil die Scenarien im Gegensatz zum Rest des Spieles fast funktionieren.

Open RvR und Spielziel ist einfach für die Katz. Städtebelagerungen - Langweilig, die Probleme dabei sind seit Release bekannt. KH und Souveränsinstanzen? Bei der IC ist die eine KH-Instanz immer noch verbuggt, in der anderen die Stats der Gegner immer noch nicht auf einen KT angepasst wurden und immer noch so stark wie für zwei KT's. Königsinis ist die Chance 50/50 das nicht irgendein Vorboss dauerresettet oder unangreifbar ist.

Da ist es echt das beste, nur noch Scenarien zu spielen. Nur XvsX auf einer Minimap für 15 Minuten bis Rundenende bietet nahezu jedes Singleplayerspiel im Multiplayermodus. Da bezahlt man dann aber keine Monatlichen Gebühren für.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. Januar 2010)

Dazu schön dsa es für PVP Waffen gibt, aber nur SC. Mal ehrlich ich will mich nicht in SC zwingen lassen, damit ich meine Items verbesseres. Es ist PVP und wenn ich Open RVRl ieber kämpfe und dort was entscheide will ich genau so belohnt werden, wie die Typen die SC farmen? 

Ist es für Mythic so schwer, einfach mal etwas einzuführen neben ihren RR, was für PVP Items hilfreich ist. Bei WOW ist zwar die Ehre farmen nervig, aber die Ided dahinter das es ausgebar ist, ist doch voll Inordnung. Das ganze wäre mit Einfluss möglich.

Bugfixing ist bei Mythic eh so eine Geschichte, einige Bugs kommen ja gern zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Januar 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Das der Bug nicht reproduzierbar ist, heißt doch nur, das sie durch ihren eigenen Code nicht durchsteigen. Wahrscheinlich haben sie alle Entwickler mitlerweile gefeuert die sich auskannten. Alleine das mit dem Filmen ist ein Witz, der wird gepullt und ist nicht angreifbar, was bringt mir denn da der Film an neue Erkentnisse?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Fehler reproduzieren heißt das zu tun, was die Spieler machen würden um zu schauen, ob der Fehler nochmals eintritt. Das hat nichts mit am Code herumwerkeln zu tun. Anscheinend tritt er aber nicht auf und auf den Ami Servern scheint es auch nicht zu bemerken zu sein, da gibts schließlich schon einige mit (fast) vollständigem Souverän Set.

Es wird auch niemand vom ORvR in SC gesteckt, die SC bekommen nur die Möglichkeit, wie ORvR und PvE auch, an Items zu kommen. Eine längst überfällige Option.

Das Spielziel/-inhalt ist RvR und nicht den Content durchzuspielen, der bei einigen wohl nur noch aus KH/Königs Instanzen besteht, da sie den Rest schon "clear" haben. Da der fehlende Content aber ungenügend bzw verbuggt ist, sind sie gefrustet... mir kommen die Tränen...
Ebenso LdT, wenn da ein Boss spinnt, dann ist Panik angesagt. Man steckt ja sein Geld in ein Spiel, was es einem nicht erlaubt es durchzuspielen, vor allem weil es ja der Kernbestandteil schlechthin ist.

----------------------

@Golrik: Dann mach doch ORvR, du hast doch die Wahl!


----------



## Thurgom (26. Januar 2010)

Sry, Periane.. aber zu behaupten WAR hat jetzt noch genauso viele Bugs wie zu Release ist Bullshit hoch zehn.

Aber natürlich vergessen die Leute schnell was gefixt wurde und denken nur noch daran, was momentan nicht funktioniert...

Ich kann mich noch an meine ersten (PvE) Erlebnisse erinnern, die ich in WAR hatte :

- Man blieb überall stecken, an jeder Mauer, Pflanze, Geländer, ... (PvP/PvE)
- Jeder zweite Mob war verbuggt, ist resetted oder war nicht angreifbar (PvE)
- In LV, BT und den Stadtinis war es Glückssache einen Boss umzuhauen, bevor er nicht mehr angreifbar war und letzendlich resetted ist (PvE)
- Die ganzen Szeanrio-Anmeldebugs im Ladescreen, verbunden mit Auslogg- / Einloggorgien (PvP)
- Die Krankheit, dass Spieler im oRvR durch Serverleaggs so gut wie nie angrefbar waren, als Melee-Klasse (PvP)
- Teilweise 1-2 Sekunden Skill-Delays und furchtbares Gelagge in SZ's wie Morkain-Tempel (PvP)
- GCD-Bugs, die von vielen Spielern ausgenutzt wurden (am meisten von BW's/Sorc's) (PvP)
- Verbuggte Keep-buffs (Claim-Standarten), die ins Unendlich stackbar waren, wenn man wusste wie (PvP)
- "Durch den Boden/Texturen fallen" an einigen Stellen der Pve und PvP Zonen (PvE/PvP)
- Lock-System hat eine lange Zeit überhaupt nicht funktioniert, wie es vorgesehen war (als man noch duch sterben+rezzen VP generieren konnte) (PvP)

usw.

Und jetz schau dir mal an was davon noch geblieben ist und wieviele Bugs es heute noch gibt, besonders im PvP ?! Fällt dir was auf ??

Und zu behaupten die Chance wäre 50/50 in der Königs-Ini einen Vorboss zu killen ist auch Käse. Der Bogi der Destrus ist verbuggt, alles andere funktioniert... und der Bogi ist nur auf einem Server "dauer-buggy". Die Order-Instanz ist problemlos machbar und das immer, wenn man weiß wie.

@PvP-Waffen : Wie lange dauert es denn noch, bis auch die Letzten verstanden haben, dass man die Währung auch im oRcR / City-Sieges bekommen wird ?? oÔ


----------



## Peraine1 (26. Januar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Fehler reproduzieren heißt das zu tun, was die Spieler machen würden um zu schauen, ob der Fehler nochmals eintritt. Das hat nichts mit am Code herumwerkeln zu tun. Anscheinend tritt er aber nicht auf und auf den Ami Servern scheint es auch nicht zu bemerken zu sein, da gibts schließlich schon einige mit (fast) vollständigem Souverän Set.
> 
> Es wird auch niemand vom ORvR in SC gesteckt, die SC bekommen nur die Möglichkeit, wie ORvR und PvE auch, an Items zu kommen. Eine längst überfällige Option.
> 
> ...



Schön, das du das auch so siehst. Ich für Teil hatte mit RR80 weder ein Teil aus den LdT, noch war ich jemals in der Königsinstanz und habe bei Stadtraid den Weg zu Stadt belagert oder ausgeloggt. Das Problem ist aber, das Mythic diesen Dingen viel Priorität einräumt. Siehe Einführung der Länder der wirklich Toten, mehrmaliges umgestalten des Städteraids und immer mehr/höhere Belohnungen für Zonenlocks und Keeperoberungen. Am RvR an sich hat sich wenig verändert. Keepraids sind immer noch öde und schlecht balanced, die Einführung der zweiten Rampe als unglaubliche Änderung ein Witz. Belagerungswaffen haben immer noch bis auf die Ramme im täglichen Gebrauch selten einen Nutzen. Die Gebiete sind immer noch klein und designt als wär man auf einer Autobahn anstatt in einem wirklichen Gebiet, viele Fähigkeiten/Taktiken/Skillbäume nutzlos oder verbuggt.

Die positiven Änderungen bislang waren das Einflusssystem im Open RvR (Mit Abstrichen, da viele Sachen dort heutzutage wo einem alles nachgeworfen wird wertlos sind, und man am besten Einfluss mit Kreiseln gemacht hat), die Erhöhung der Rufpunkte an SFZ (Hätte generell die Rufpunkte für Kills angehoben) und die neuen Immunitätstimer für CC (Obwohl niemand wirklich durchblickt, welche Fähigkeiten diesen Timer umgehen und warum)


Mythic hätte durchaus mit anderen Entscheidungen Warhammer noch zu einem Spiel mit anspruchsvollen RvR Inhalt machen können. Ich persönlich hätte es mir gewünscht, freute ich mich doch auf 3-4 schöne Jahre wie in DaoC. Leider bekam ich ein unfertiges Spiel was nach 3 Monaten schon arge Abnutzungserscheinungen hatte. Das EA dann mehrmals mit der Axt durch die Mythicreihen fuhr hat bei mir persönlich die Hoffnung zerstört, das daraus nochmal was wird. Leider. Ich wünsche aber allen, das man sich bei 1.3.4 dann wirklich hinsetzen kann. Ich wollte nie aufhören bevor sich mein Char nichtmal hinsetzen kann (Bin halt unverbesserlicher Rollenspieler), aber als diese groß angekündigte Änderung in 1.3.3 auf einmal doch nicht drin war, stieß sogar meine Geduld an ihre Grenzen,

P.S. Wer aufgepasst hat, wird gemerkt haben das die neuen Waffen zuerst nur in Scenarien erwerbar sein sollten. Erst als der Aufschrei durchs Mythicforum wehte wurde schnell nachgeschoben auch im Open RvR bekommt man sie plötzlich.

P.P.S. Nicht reproduzierbar heißt schlicht und ergreifend: Der Bug tritt bei uns auf und keiner weiß warum. Und das ist einfach traurig nach 4 Wochen und sieht nicht nach einer Lösung in naher Zukunft aus.


----------



## Thurgom (26. Januar 2010)

Wen interessiert es, was zuerst gesagt/geschrieben/angedeutet wurde ?? Die Zerger haben geheult, da sie im SC mit Sicherheit nicht viel gerissen hätten und jetzt gibts die Waffen auch durch oRvR.

Also können ja alle glücklich sein oder ?!


----------



## Pymonte (26. Januar 2010)

@Periane

Ein Encounter hat mehrere hunderte Zeilen Code. Zusätzlich bezieht er sich noch auf GamePlay Konstanten usw. Nun muss man das alles prüfen, da der Fehler nicht eindeutig ist (wäre was anderes, wenn der Bogi bei 25% HP resettet, weil er eine bestimmte Fähigkeit nutzt).

Da ich selber grad an einer WarCraft 3 Map bastle (und die ist im Umfang her nun schon 100 mal geringer, da ja ein Großteil der Daten schon vorhanden ist bzw der Script Editor auch schon vieles stark verkürzt) und auch dort 3 gescriptete Encounter drin hab, weiß ich, dass auch nur ein kleiner Denkfehler (muss ja nicht mal ein Bug im eigentlichen Sinne sein), dort schon alles zunichte machen kann.

Der größte Encounter frisst dort 56 Zeilen Code. Das heißt, die muss ich Schritt für Schritt durchgehen und den Fehler finden UND beheben. Im schlimmsten Fall muss man einen großen Abschnitt komplett neu schreiben oder man findet die Ursache auf die Art und Weise nicht. Auch ist ja nicht alles möglich, denn die eigenen Ideen in Code Form zu bringen ist dann doch nochmal was anderes, als sie nur zu haben.

Für einen Bug meines Kathedralenwächters (macht einen AoE Dmg alle 2.5 Sekunden), der nicht zum korrekten Positionsresett führte, habe ich mir diese blöden 56 Zeilen fast 45min angeschaut (sind natürlich mit Kommentaren versehen), bevor ich den Fehler gefunden habe. Und er lag ganz woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so wirds hier auch sein.

1. arbeiten einige GOA Arbeiter daran, nicht das Mythic Encounter Team (also arbeit Dritter an einem "fremden" Code)
2. ist der Fehler in dem Sinne nicht bekannt, man kennt nur seine Auswirkungen, nicht die Ursache

Und das Video bringt sehr wohl was, denn er ist, laut Destro pullbar, resettet nur. Wäre er nicht pullbar, wäre das Problem an ganz anderer Stelle. Nun zeigt das Video, ob der Bogi wegen der Positionen resettet, wegen Fähigkeiten bwz der Initiation oder what ever 
Darin wird nicht die Lösung, aber immerhin ein Hinweis liegen.

Der Rest des Postings ist eh, naja, weniger mit dem Hirn als mit dem Herzen geschrieben wurden.
Denn mehr oder gleichviele Bugs sind ganz bestimmt nicht mehr im Spiel. Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn das Pathing von x Kreaturen gefixt wurde, dann kann es sein, dass dann plötzlich eine PQ oder ein Boss nicht mehr so funktioniert, wie sie/er sollte.
Und die phösen Entwickler wollten von Anfang an, dass das Spiel primär über Szenarien läuft. Allerdings ist die Überarbeitung der Scenarien nun nicht der ultimative Hinweis darauf, auch wennd u das so gerne missinterpretierst, dass man nun das Spiel wieder dahin zurückführen möchte. 
Denn keiner MUSS die Szenarien machen (mal abgesehen davon, dass eh fast jeder ab und an mal ein Szenario macht) und das oRvR wird dadurch auch nciht viel leerer werden, denn sowohl Ruf als auch Marken bekommt man primär dort.
Aber die LdT wurden ja auch groß als das Ende des RvRs beschrien. Das es heute genau anders rum ist, beweist doch nur, wie häufig sich die Forenschreier irren.


----------



## wiligut (26. Januar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Dazu schön dsa es für PVP Waffen gibt, aber nur SC. Mal ehrlich ich will mich nicht in SC zwingen lassen, damit ich meine Items verbesseres. Es ist PVP und wenn ich Open RVRl ieber kämpfe und dort was entscheide will ich genau so belohnt werden, wie die Typen die SC farmen?



Interessant zu sehen, dass du uns zwar dauernd mit Threads in Romanform langweilst, aber kurze und pregnante Infos die bereits auf Seite 1 mehrfach wiederholt wurden (mit Quellenangabe) nicht zu verstehen in der Lage bist. Daher nochmal in Schönschrift: Die PvP-Waffen wird es durch eine neue Währung geben, die man in Szenarien und im oRvR erhält. Alles klar?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. Januar 2010)

Na wenn es das im ORVR und SC gibt, ist das ne Super Sache und wenn die neue Währung, dann etnlich mehr als nur Waffen betrifft, sondern alles an PVP Items =) nehme ich das zurück. Dann passt es schon mit den Items. Aber es sollten die RR Voraussetzungen auch passen. Nur ne Neue Währung ist bissel hart. Dann hat man neben den X Marken aus dem PVE Land, noch X Marken im RVR und X Marken aus dem SC. Hm ... wäre bissel viel. Warum nimmt man nicht den Einfluss, denn bekommt man gut und jeder. Damit kann man gut PVP Items zahlen und zusätzlich Standard Marken, sowie RR ist eh Voraussetzung für gute Items. Auch im PVE, sollte RR Voraussetzung werden. Zwar Geringer als beim PVP, aber nicht 0.

Ich bin schon in der Lage es zu verstehen, nur hab ich dass überlesen. Aber hoffe die machen mehr als nur nach über 1 Jahr mal bissel Item Auswahl im PVP erhöhen. Denn erstmal sollte der Patch da sein und sich nicht noch 2 - 3 Monate hinziehen, dass wäre eindeutig zu lange. Daher sollte es nicht nur bei diesen Überflächlichen Dingen bleiben, so nach dem Motto. Das Spiel funzt und nun Feintuning. 
Meine wenn das mit den Items zu 100% so kommt und man es sich auch gut leisten kann und nicht X Stunden mit farmen zu bringen muss. Dann ist es super. Nur ist es ein Ding von etlichen und die Community fordert zwar Items im RVR, aber dass es erst nach über 1 Jahr kommt =) ist bissel wenig.

ABer Bugfixing bei Encountern und Bossen gehört für mich nicht in großes Patches. Das dauert zu lange, sondern viel öfters und eher. Auch Bugfixing an skills etc. muss öfter geschehen. Guild Wars spielt patches auf ... da bezahlt man nichts im Monat und ist schon Jahre alt =) und das sogar Regelmässiger als Mythic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hab den Thread im offizellen Forum mal dazu gefunden. Die ändern auch andere Dinge. Vorallem entlich mal iher SC Struktur selbst. Also hört sich schonmal nach einem Patch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Januar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Dann hat man neben den X Marken aus dem PVE Land, noch X Marken im RVR und X Marken aus dem SC. Hm ... wäre bissel viel. *Warum nimmt man nicht den Einfluss, denn bekommt man gut und jeder. Damit kann man gut PVP Items zahlen und zusätzlich Standard Marken*, sowie RR ist eh Voraussetzung für gute Items. Auch im PVE, sollte RR Voraussetzung werden. Zwar Geringer als beim PVP, aber nicht 0.



Genau das sollte und wird man nicht machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (26. Januar 2010)

Eine neue Währung wird es laut Ankündigung auf jeden Fall geben. Ist irgendwie auch klar, damit jeder gleiche Ausgangsvoraussetzungen hat und außerdem sollst du ja bei der Stange bleiben und weiter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man schone lange dabei ist, hat man Massen an Invasormarken und allem darunter. Da könnte man ja sonst direkt nach Patch zum NPC gehen und die Waffen einfach kaufen. Sowas würde es auch in keinem anderen MMO geben. 

Vielleicht sind ja dann die Leute mit KH-Set und höher mal so nett und ändern ihre auto-roll Einstellungen zugunsten weniger gut equipter Spieler, die wären dankbar wenn man ihnen nen paar Eroberer- und Invasormarken lassen würde. Bisher hat jeder den ich kenne in Erwartung der PvP-Waffen weiter need auf Invasormarken gehabt. Macht ja nun keinen Sinn mehr.

Jaja, jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich der Einwand, wenn mir die 38er die KH Marken wegwürfeln, dann würfel ich denen auch die Invasormarken weg. Das wäre mal eine sinnvolle Änderung. Need auf KH-Marken erst ab Rufrang 50 oder so


----------



## Kranak90 (26. Januar 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Jaja, jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich der Einwand, wenn mir die 38er die KH Marken wegwürfeln, dann würfel ich denen auch die Invasormarken weg.



Jup so wirds gemacht. Wenn man nett und freundlich ist und auf niedrige Wappen passt hat man eh nix davon, die leute die noch einenzu niedrigen RR bzw level für KH und/oder Souverän Wappen haben, sollten nicht drauf würfeln. Ich habs lange genug mitgemacht und auf Low Level Wappen zu passen, aber die low Levler passen halt nicht auf die hohen Wappen, also wird Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So einfach ist das. Aber eine RR Würfelbeschränkung wär halt was feines, aber sowas wird eh nie kommen.


----------



## Teal (26. Januar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Warum nimmt man nicht den Einfluss, denn bekommt man gut und jeder.
> 
> [...]


Wäre imho nicht so prall, da man so auf kurz oder lang echt alles in den A**** geblasen bekommt, wie es bereits bei anderen *hust* WoW *hust* MMOs der Fall ist. Zudem gibt es den Einfluss ja noch immer in den jeweiligen RvR-Gebieten. Durch die Entkoppelung der Wards von den Setteilen sind die Gegenstände nun zumindest auch im PvE halbwegs brauchbar geworden.



Kranak90 schrieb:


> [...] Aber eine RR Würfelbeschränkung wär halt was feines, aber sowas wird eh nie kommen.


Das denke ich auch, wobei ich es auch umgekehrt erlebt habe, mit dem Wegwürfeln - ganz so einseitig ist es also nicht... Ich meine wie viele Invasor- oder gar Offi-Marken kriegt man aus einer KH-Marke raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem bei WAR ja immer noch gilt: Dabei sein, ist alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (26. Januar 2010)

> Wenn man schone lange dabei ist, hat man Massen an Invasormarken und allem darunter. Da könnte man ja sonst direkt nach Patch zum NPC gehen und die Waffen einfach kaufen. Sowas würde es auch in keinem anderen MMO geben.



Doch bei WoW gab es das. Nachdem die es neue Heroic-Belohnungen gab hatte ich eine neue Ausrüstung zusammen. Damals habe ich mich quasi etwas bevorteilt gefühlt, weil andere Leute ja gleichwertige Ausrüstung durch mehr oder minder große Raidanstrengungen erlangt haben. Andere MMOs schalten ab und an neue Instanzen für Raids und Gruppen frei, Items+Spielinhalte (Lotro, RoM, WoW). 
*
Die Frage, die sich stellt ist doch, welche (neuen) Inhalte bietet Warhammer? Sind die Szenarien als neue Inhalte einzuordnen? *

Durch eine größere Anzahl an Stammgruppen werden die Locks eventuell noch unkontrollierter zu Stande kommen, was es Raidleitungen erschwert einen organisierten Stadtangriff vorzunehmen. Zur Primetime gelingt eine Stadtbelagerung ja nur, wenn schon gute KTs bereitstehen, die die ersten 4 Stadtinstanzen besetzen. 

Selbst wenn die neuen Marken nun im RvR droppen, so hat man in Stammgruppen doch bessere Chancen an solche zu kommen. Natürlich weiß man noch nicht, wie lange man für eine Waffe braucht. Ich sehe jedoch die Gefahr, dass die Stammgruppen mit guter Ausrüstung zu schnell an diese gelangen, so dass es für Nachrücker wiederum viel beschwerlicher wird. 

Über die Anzahl der Bugs kann man natürlich streiten. Mich persönlich stören die meisten Bugs nicht so sehr. Ich habe es auch oft erlebt, dass bei PQs irgendwas nicht funktioniert hat, weil ein NPC nicht angreifbar war etc. Ich kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, dass Bugs bei GdG-Bossen sehr ärgerlich sind. Man muss erst das Gebiet erobern, um in die Instanz zu gelangen und die Instanz veranschlagt zusätzlich noch viel Zeit. PvE in solchen Zeitdimensionen sollte immer planbar sein. Schließlich kann man das nicht mit irgendeiner Gruppe schaffen, sondern braucht bestimmte Klassen mit einem gewissen Ausrüstungsstand. 



> Aber die LdT wurden ja auch groß als das Ende des RvRs beschrien. Das es heute genau anders rum ist, beweist doch nur, wie häufig sich die Forenschreier irren.



@Pymonte: Die Länder der Toten sehen ja optisch einfach so besch..., dass da keiner freiwillig hingeht. Die meisten, die dort hingehen möchten schnell leveln oder Items farmen. Aber niemand hat wirklich Lust auf PQ xy oder findet die Landschaft so aufregend. 


Bei dem TS-Gespräch ist übrigens nicht viel herausgekommen. Man hat zwar mitbekommen, wie man eine Chance auf einen Greifen hat und darf sich schon auf ein neues Event freuen, über das keine Einzelheiten genannt wurden, auf die Hauptprobleme des Spiels wurde jedoch nicht eingegangen.


----------



## Churchak (26. Januar 2010)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Jup so wirds gemacht. Wenn man nett und freundlich ist und auf niedrige Wappen passt hat man eh nix davon, die leute die noch einenzu niedrigen RR bzw level für KH und/oder Souverän Wappen haben, sollten nicht drauf würfeln. Ich habs lange genug mitgemacht und auf Low Level Wappen zu passen, aber die low Levler passen halt nicht auf die hohen Wappen, also wird Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bitte dich als würde es irgend wem am Arsch jucken wenn du ihm ne Offi Marke wegwürfelst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Teal schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch, wobei ich es auch umgekehrt erlebt habe, mit dem Wegwürfeln - ganz so einseitig ist es also nicht... Ich meine wie viele Invasor- oder gar Offi-Marken kriegt man aus einer KH-Marke raus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer in den heutigen Zeiten KH Marken zu Offi Marken runterbricht muss schon echt am Rad drehn (oder in selbigen schwimmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Peithon schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die neuen Marken nun im RvR droppen, so hat man in Stammgruppen doch bessere Chancen an solche zu kommen. Natürlich weiß man noch nicht, wie lange man für eine Waffe braucht. Ich sehe jedoch die Gefahr, dass die Stammgruppen mit guter Ausrüstung zu schnell an diese gelangen, so dass es für Nachrücker wiederum viel beschwerlicher wird.



Hach Gottchen das gejammer wieder das die Stammis ja alles viel besser bekommen und die armen armen Nachzügler nie nie nie an gleichwertige usrüsstung kommen werden ! QQ
Ja mein Gott dann rennt halt Hans Peter von der Stammi KillaRoXX nen Monat eher damit rum als würd das nen Unterschied machen in sachen sterben gegen selbige! Der arme Random ist so oder so gegen die Tod deswegen ists ne Stammi. 
Fakt ist doch in WAR kommt man selbst als Random in recht guter Zeit an seinen Ruf und dazu passende Ausrüstung und das inzwichen leichter als je zuvor und mit 1.3.4 wird das nun garantiert auch für passende Waffen gelten.


----------



## wiligut (26. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die neuen Marken nun im RvR droppen, so hat man in Stammgruppen doch bessere Chancen an solche zu kommen. Natürlich weiß man noch nicht, wie lange man für eine Waffe braucht. Ich sehe jedoch die Gefahr, dass die Stammgruppen mit guter Ausrüstung zu schnell an diese gelangen, so dass es für Nachrücker wiederum viel beschwerlicher wird.



Ich versteh dein Problem echt nicht. Logisch haben Stammgruppen Vorteile gegenüber Random-Gruppen und logisch haben Intensivspieler ihre Waffen eher als Feierabendzocker. Na und? Das ist weder ein Problem noch eine Gefahr sondern normal und so gewollt. Das nennt sich Wettbewerb und greift in jedem Bereich des Lebens. Wie hättest du denn gerne deine Waffe? Umsonst per Ingame Mail und roter Schleife? 

Wer viel investiert bekommt viel dafür und wer weniger investiert bekommt weniger. So what?


----------



## Pymonte (26. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> *
> Die Frage, die sich stellt ist doch, welche (neuen) Inhalte bietet Warhammer? Sind die Szenarien als neue Inhalte einzuordnen? *
> 
> 
> ...



Zur ersten Frage: Nö, müssen aber auch nicht, damit eine neue Währung kommt. Gründe stehen über deinem Post.

zu mir: Ich mag die Länder der Toten und ich kenne zumindest noch 2 SGs, die sie auch mögen. Allerdings auch nicht wegen der PQs

zum Gespräch: was habt ihr eigentlich alle erwartet? Ryoshu als GOA CM kann nun mal keine Insider Infos ausgeben. Das können nur Mythic Devs. Das wichtigste wurde geklärt und alles andere hätte man eh nicht klären können.

PS: Nun lasst aber mal den Peithon in Ruhe, der ist doch nur so ein Mensch, der alles fair und ausgeglichen haben möchte. Außerdem ist es ja auch sein einziges Argument.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PS: Nun lasst aber mal den Peithon in Ruhe, der ist doch nur so ein Mensch, der alles fair und ausgeglichen haben möchte. Außerdem ist es ja auch sein einziges Argument.



Der Punkt ist doch, das Viel-Spieler die Items nur eher bekommen als Gelegenheitsspieler oder "Randoms". 
Davon abgesehen, das die meisten Hardcore Spieler eh schon mit High End Gear unterwegs sind, seien es die Sandsturmwaffen oder diverse Waffen aus INIs. Die Rüstungen steigen nach oben hin gemächlich an, was die absoluten Werte der Set Boni betrifft, ich sehe nicht, was bzgl. RvR der gewichtige Unterschied zwischen INV und KH ist - oder selbst Eroberer - weswegen man schneller stirbt. Das sind beispielsweise keine 50-100 Str mehr, welche u.a. bloß 20 (Zwanzig!!!) phys. Dmg ausmachen.
Aber vlt hilft mir da ja jemand weiter...

Für mich ist sein einziges Argument schlicht haltlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (26. Januar 2010)

Es gibt bei Warhammer eine Verbindung zwischen Rufrang, Items und Skillmöglichkeiten. Durch die freigegebenen Meisterschaftspunkte hat andere Möglichkeiten. Ein RR-70 kann daher so spielen, wie es ein RR-50 Spieler eben nicht kann, weil er 1-2 wichtige Fähigkeiten nicht freischalten kann. Dazu hat er auch noch die schlechtere Ausrüstung und geringere Attribute (Setboni + Fähigkeiten, z. B. erhöhte Kritchance). Dazu kommt, dass eine vernünftige Stammgruppe so zusammengesetzt ist, dass die Gruppe insgesamt über optimale Gruppenbuffs verfügt. Bei meinem Auserkorenen habe ich den Unterschied im Szenario zu einem anderen Auserkorenen gesehen. Dieser hatte nur eine epische LV-Waffe, 2 KH-Teile und 5-6 Rufränge mehr. Der Rest der Ausrüstung war gleich, ebenso die Skillung und die eingesetzten Fähigkeiten. Trotzdem hat er 10% und mehr Schaden gemacht. Das war noch auf Erengrad. 

Zuletzt bin ich als Randomspieler oft so mit 103 Ruf oder so aus den T4-Szenarien gegangen, weil man wieder eine Stammgruppe nach der anderen erwischt hat. Natürlich kann man mit Lockjagen seinen Rufrang pushen und kommt auf ein halbwegs erträgliches RR/Zeit-Niveau. Wer findet das jedoch schon spannend? Zu 95% habe ich im T4 Szenarien, bei denen entweder die Gegner total weggehauen werden und man der mitspielenden Stammgruppe auch zugucken kann, oder die Gegner stehen nach 1-2 Minuten vor dem eigenen Spawn. 5% der T4-Szenarien sind wirklich mit knappen Ausgang und machen Spaß.

Schaut euch doch die T1-Szenarien an. Dort hat man öfter knappe Ausgänge. Die Gruppenzusammensetzungen wechseln dort öfter und es gibt kaum Fähigkeiten, um die Gruppenmitspieler zu stark machen. 

Man sollte einfach besondere Reittiere und Trophäen zur Verfügung stellen, damit sich (erfolgreiche) Spieler von anderen abheben können. 

Ich möchte, dass Warhammer PvP-Erlebnisse für alle Spieler bietet. Ich kann auch gerne knapp verlieren, das motiviert auch, sich beim nächsten Mal mehr anzustrengen. Leider sind in den meisten T4-Szenarien die Unterschiede jedoch so groß, dass es garnicht dazu kommt, obwohl man die CDs optimal ausnutzt und die Gruppe bufft. Wenn man sich mal die Aktivität in den Foren ansieht, dann ist es doch immer weniger geworden. Ich würde mir jedoch wünschen, dass Warhammer Spielerzuwächse erzielt, damit das Spiel weiterentwickelt werden kann. Es mag zwar einpaar Leute geben, die sogar noch viel mehr Geld ausgeben, um sich verhauen zu lassen, aber das ist sicherlich nicht die Masse.


----------



## Thoraros (26. Januar 2010)

Das Sitzen musste kurzfristig entfernt werden, da es nicht funktionierte, nun kann man aber gehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde die Änderungen gut.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch die T1-Szenarien an. Dort hat man öfter knappe Ausgänge. Die Gruppenzusammensetzungen wechseln dort öfter und es gibt kaum Fähigkeiten, um die Gruppenmitspieler zu stark machen.
> 
> Man sollte einfach besondere Reittiere und Trophäen zur Verfügung stellen, damit sich (erfolgreiche) Spieler von anderen abheben können.



Also, da ich gerade im T1 war, kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Da dominiert auch die größere Gruppe oder SG. Es gibt genauso FotM Karrieren und auch einige echt nervige Fertigkeiten. Ist also genauso "imbalanced" wie RvR nunmal ist.

Und das mit den Reittieren/Trophäen, daran glaubst du doch selber nicht. Die Idee wurde so oft genannt und hat nie gegenliebe bekommen, da sich heutzutage keiner mehr ohne Upgrade zufrieden gibt. Wenn Rüstung A genauso gut ist wie Rüstung X, dann lohnt sich das für vermutlich 75% der Spieler nicht, sich den Aufwand zu machen für ein paar Style-Sets. Ähnlich könnte man auch Boni rein über Taktiken und Taktikfragmente verteilen, aber hier fehlt eben der Sicht-Bonus, man sieht die Änderung nicht.

Ist zwar irgendwo schade, aber eben nicht änderbar. 

EDIT: Und selbst mit höherem RR und besseren Sets ist der Unterschied nicht so gewaltig. Man gewinnt vielleicht nicht im 1on1 gegen seinen Spiegel und die ein oder andere Klasse ist dann etwas zäher, aber im Vergleich zum Levelunterschied, ist das echt marginal. Ich hab nur Auslöscher an und bin RR34. Dennoch habe ich im RvR/Sc keine Probleme mit 90% der Gegner. Je nach Gruppenspiel.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. Januar 2010)

Nein der einfluss müsste dann natürlich an die jeweiligen T Gebiete gebunden werden. Das würde sich nicht ändern. Das würde heißen der Einfluss wäre die Währung für viele PVP Items. Das Problem ist weitere Marken einführen, hat dass Problem das man Anfängt immer mehr verschiedene Marke für ein und das selbe zu geben. Wenn man den Einfluss vom jeweiligen Volk nur aufs Tier beschränkt, würdem an sogar völlige Freiraum haben und damit ist jedem effektiv egal, wo man hin geht. Denn so wie es derzeit ist, ist es störend. Das man mal ne Auswahl zwischen zwei Gürteln hat, wo der eine Offensive/Deffensive Stats gemischt hat und der andere Deffensive/Offensive. So kann man deutlich mehr Ersatzsetteile einführen. Mit dem RR von Level=RR schränkt man das eh alles schon extrem ein. Da kann man effektiv sogar Level weglassen. Alles über RR regeln, was Items angeht. Da brauch man kein Mindestlevel. Aber die Sache ist die. Es gibt so viele Verschiedene Marken und einige kann man auf- und abwärten, andere irgendwie nicht. Dann gibt es mal Belohnung für Quests und mal keine für Quest. Über den Einfluss hätte man eine zusätzliche Währung und könnte damit den Gelegenheitsspielern eben einfache "blaue" Sets bieten, die uach sinnvoll sind und nicht so viel RR Rang haben. So ist es oft zwar schön, dass man mal ein SEtteil gedroppt bekommt. Aber muss immer den RR übel nach farmen. 

Leider haben sie sich durch diese "Landschafts" Struktur schon viel verbaut. Was ausbau und Erweiterung angeht. Man sieht ja wo es hinführ. Bessere Items halt. Leider müsste Content eher der Fortschritt sein und nicht besser Items. Denn bessere Items, haben zur folge das Leute die schon gut sind, noch besser werden. Während Leute die schlecht sind, dem ewig hinter her hängen. Weswegen der Weg von WOW garnicht mal so falsch ist. Die Instanzen und vorallem der HC Mode ist oft zu einfach. Das stört halt etwas. ABer es stört auch, dass Leute die schon von "Beginn" an zocken, deutlich besser sind als Leute die nach kommen. Denn wenn man Ort A X mal bescuht hat und dann nächster Patch Ort B kommt, ist man in ORt B und Ort A stribt "aus". Die neuen die dazu kommen, müssen sich nun Leute für Ort A suchen. Das Problem aber ist, dass eben das interesse für diesen Ort nicht mehr so stark ist. Daher gehen sie nicht den selben weg, wie die Leuet vorher sondern hoffen auf genug Twinks.

Genau so ist das Tier Konzept. Man levelt halt heraus und zieht übel ab. Während die Leute nicht hinterher kommen, die wenig Zocken. Weil sie seltener Zonen Locks mit abbekommen oder ähnliches. Da muss eine gewisse Item Basis her, die man über mehrer Wege bekommt. Eben über PVE, Einfluss und Marken/Gold. Das man über diese drei Wege an gleichwertige Items kommt. Von den Voraussetzung und Set Boni. Denn in WAR kann es doch kein Unterschied in den Sets geben, nur weils PVE ist. 
Das Problem durch diese SC Marken, die ja da kommen, wird es also passieren können. DAs ne Zeitlang die SC übel belegt sind. Bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt wo die "Masse" genug hat. Jetzt egal wie hoch die Zahlen der Marken sind. Das Problem ist aber, die Leute die nach kommen wollen dass auch haben.

Sie ändern ja auch SC Struktur. Mal sehen was das wird. Ob es auch besseren Pool gibt, bessere Gruppen Aufbau. Wenn jetzt aber SC aus dem Zonen Lock fallen oder nicht so wichtig für diesen mehr werden, weil man eben in der SC Struktur was neues machen will, dürfte es dafür keine besseren Items geben als im Zonenlock wichtigen RVR. Das wäre dann nichts weiter, als SC farmen bis der Arzt kommt und da ist eigentlich Sieg am Ende vielleicht auch egal, sondern nur so viele Leute killen wie man kann, dass man mehr Marken bekommt. Aber erstmal abwarten, was Mythic da genau alles plant und machen will. Denn wenn es nur für Kills von Spielern marken gibt, sind die Marken nichts weiter als bleib am Leben und im Zerg. Es ist nicht zwingend Gewinne das SC oder Erobere die Objekte des SCs.

Wie gesagt WAR hat potenzial, nur muss man eben Konzepte mit anpassen und anpacken. Wenn die SC Struktur gut angepackt wird, kann es ein gutes Signal geben. Wenn sie es aber wieder so halb machen und das was nicht wird, wird dann einfahc nicht mehr erwähnt und man nennt den Patch dennoch ein tollen erfolg, so wie es einige Patches davor bewiesen haben. Werden die Leute nicht wirklich zurück kommen oder mehr groß vertrauen. Wir sind bei Patch 1.34 ... da muss langsam mal was an Konzepten kommen, die bissel mehr versprechen als ewiges gefarme nach Items, wie es in WOW zu alten Tagen war und heute teilweise noch ist. Dabei aber egal ob man wirklich mit macht im RVR oder nur im Zerg mit läuft und so viele Buffs und Hots wie möglich verteilt, dass man Max RP zieht.


----------



## wiligut (26. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die Aktivität in den Foren ansieht, dann ist es doch immer weniger geworden. Ich würde mir jedoch wünschen, dass Warhammer Spielerzuwächse erzielt, damit das Spiel weiterentwickelt werden kann.




Das halte ich ehrlich gesagt eher für ein Problem dieses Forums, weniger von WAR. Die Diskussionen hier waren/sind über weite Strecken so sinnlos und immer wieder gleichen Inhalts, dass ich schon öfter ne längere Forenpause genommen habe um mir nicht die Freude an WAR nehmen zu lassen.  WAR ist hoch gestartet und selbstverschuldet tief gefallen, dass weiss jeder und ist schon lange keine Neuigkeit mehr. Das Spiel entwickelt sich aber sehr gut und es kommen jeden Tag neue Spieler bzw. Rückkehrer dazu. Klar wird jetzt gleich wieder jemand sagen ich bin nen Fanboy und hab meine rosa Zuckerstangenbrille auf. Mir egal, dass ist mein Eindruck den ich jeden Tag ingame bestätigt finde. Ich spiele in der größten Destrogilde auf DW. Bei uns vergeht keine Woche wo nicht mehrere Bewerbungen von NEUEN Spielern eingehen (ala Hi, ich komm von WOW/DAOC/Aion/etc, bin neu in WAR und möcht mich in eurer Gilde bewerben). Auf DW suchen totgeglaubte Gilden alte Mitglieder zwecks Wiederbelebung, der Ratchannel ist tgl. voll mit Anfängerfragen, ich chatte jeden Tag eine gewisse Zeit mit solchen Leuten um zu helfen und deren Eindruck ist immer positiv. Ich weiss ja nicht mit welchen Erwartungen manche an ein Spiel rangehen, wenn sie als ersten die Anzahl der Accounts interessiert und weniger das Spielkonzept. WAR wird nie Millionen von Spielern haben, das ist aber auch gar nicht notwendig. Ein paar gut gefüllte Server reichen völlig um das Spiel jahrelang zu erhalten.

Es gibt neben den Amiservern, Russland und Taiwan in Europa noch 2 deutsche, 2 englische und 1 französischen Server, aber das ist gut so. Diese sind alle gut gefüllt (mindestens 2 stehen Abends oft auf hoch/hoch) und noch wichtiger, sie sind ausgeglichen. Diese Serverzusammenlegungen taten WAR sehr gut. Ich hab schon ewig kein Gejammer mehr gelesen in dem sich über die Fraktionsbalance ausgeheult wurde, es kommen weiter Patches, wir diskutierten hier ja eingangs gerade 1.3.4 und auf Drakenwald kann man jeden Tag und in jedem Tier gute Action haben. Die Entwicklung passt und was anderes interessiert jedenfalls mich nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Januar 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Das halte ich ehrlich gesagt eher für ein Problem dieses Forums, weniger von WAR. Die Diskussionen hier waren/sind über weite Strecken so sinnlos und immer wieder gleichen Inhalts, dass ich schon öfter ne längere Forenpause genommen habe um mir nicht die Freude an WAR nehmen zu lassen. WAR ist hoch gestartet und selbstverschuldet tief gefallen, dass weiss jeder und ist schon lange keine Neuigkeit mehr. Das Spiel entwickelt sich aber sehr gut und es kommen jeden Tag neue Spieler bzw. Rückkehrer dazu. Klar wird jetzt gleich wieder jemand sagen ich bin nen Fanboy und hab meine rosa Zuckerstangenbrille auf. Mir egal, dass ist mein Eindruck den ich jeden Tag ingame bestätigt finde. Ich spiele in der größten Destrogilde auf DW. Bei uns vergeht keine Woche wo nicht mehrere Bewerbungen von NEUEN Spielern eingehen (ala Hi, ich komm von WOW/DAOC/Aion/etc, bin neu in WAR und möcht mich in eurer Gilde bewerben). Auf DW suchen totgeglaubte Gilden alte Mitglieder zwecks Wiederbelebung, der Ratchannel ist tgl. voll mit Anfängerfragen, ich chatte jeden Tag eine gewisse Zeit mit solchen Leuten um zu helfen und deren Eindruck ist immer positiv. Ich weiss ja nicht mit welchen Erwartungen manche an ein Spiel rangehen, wenn sie als ersten die Anzahl der Accounts interessiert und weniger das Spielkonzept. WAR wird nie Millionen von Spielern haben, das ist aber auch gar nicht notwendig. Ein paar gut gefüllte Server reichen völlig um das Spiel jahrelang zu erhalten.
> 
> Es gibt neben den Amiservern, Russland und Taiwan in Europa noch 2 deutsche, 2 englische und 1 französischen Server, aber das ist gut so. Diese sind alle gut gefüllt (mindestens 2 stehen Abends oft auf hoch/hoch) und noch wichtiger, sie sind ausgeglichen. Diese Serverzusammenlegungen taten WAR sehr gut. Ich hab schon ewig kein Gejammer mehr gelesen in dem sich über die Fraktionsbalance ausgeheult wurde, es kommen weiter Patches, wir diskutierten hier ja eingangs gerade 1.3.4 und auf Drakenwald kann man jeden Tag und in jedem Tier gute Action haben. Die Entwicklung passt und was anderes interessiert jedenfalls mich nicht.



dickes /sign, das hätte ich auch abschließend zu diesem Thread und auch zu jedem ähnlichen Thema gesagt!


----------



## Elledar (26. Januar 2010)

Jetzt werde ich sicha nach 2 Monaten Pause wieder in WAR kommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Januar 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Das Sitzen musste kurzfristig entfernt werden, da es nicht funktionierte, nun kann man aber gehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol! 

10/10

made my day!


----------



## Peithon (27. Januar 2010)

> Es gibt neben den Amiservern, Russland und Taiwan in Europa noch 2 deutsche, 2 englische und 1 französischen Server, aber das ist gut so. Diese sind alle gut gefüllt (mindestens 2 stehen Abends oft auf hoch/hoch) und noch wichtiger, sie sind ausgeglichen. Diese Serverzusammenlegungen taten WAR sehr gut. Ich hab schon ewig kein Gejammer mehr gelesen in dem sich über die Fraktionsbalance ausgeheult wurde, es kommen weiter Patches, wir diskutierten hier ja eingangs gerade 1.3.4 und auf Drakenwald kann man jeden Tag und in jedem Tier gute Action haben. Die Entwicklung passt und was anderes interessiert jedenfalls mich nicht.



Natürlich gibt es noch Kritik an der Fraktionsbalance. Da es jedoch nur noch zwei große Server gibt, hat Goa kaum eine Möglichkeit in irgendeiner Form darauf zu reagieren. Bei dem TS-Gespräch wurden solche Fragen überhaupt nicht aufgegriffen. Stattdessen weiß man nun, dass man Namen anderer Spieler melden soll, wenn diese gegen irgendwas verstoßen könnten... Man hätte zumindest mal sagen können, wo die Entwicklungsschwerpunkte liegen. Von Mythic gab es zwar am Anfang des Jahres eine Liste von Dingen, die verbessert werden sollen, eine genaue Abfolge war dort jedoch nicht festgelegt. 

Zwischen anderen MMORPGs und Warhammer gibt es im Bezug auf Ausrüstung große Unterschiede. Bei einem PvE-Schwerpunkt, kann man natürlich immer bessere Items implementieren, weil die Spieler ja nicht gegeneinander spielen müssen. Bei Warhammer kann man sich jedoch nicht aussuchen gegen wen man z. B. im Szenario spielt. Deshalb ist es notwendig, dass beide Seiten einigermaßen ausgeglichen sind, um interessante Kämpfe zu bieten. 

Die Frequenz der Hauptstadtangriffe missfällt sehr vielen Spielern. In meinen Augen macht es wirklich keinen Sinn, dass jeden Tag mehrmals die Hauptstädte angegriffen werden. Erstens kommen die Spieler dadurch zu schnell an ihre Ausrüstung (Invasor in 2 Abenden komplett) und zweitens sollte der Stadtangriff doch irgendwie etwas nicht Alltägliches sein. 

Die beiden Stammgruppen für LdT würde ich gerne mal kennenlernen. Wenn ich zuletzt in die LdT gegangen bin, dann waren außer mir höchstens eine Hand voll Leute im gesamten Gebiet.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (27. Januar 2010)

Die Idee ist das Eine, die Implementierung das Andere. Warhammer war von Anfang an eine Super Idee, und von Anfang an hat die Implementierung nicht funktioniert. Daher müssen wir wohl abwarten was am Schluss der Patch bringt und was nicht. Wenigstens sind die letzten Wochen sehr viele Spieler zurück zu Warhammer gekommen was für mich eigentlich viel wichtiger ist als der nächste Patch.


----------



## C0ntra (27. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> [...] Bei Warhammer kann man sich jedoch nicht aussuchen gegen wen man z. B. im Szenario spielt. Deshalb ist es notwendig, dass beide Seiten einigermaßen ausgeglichen sind, um interessante Kämpfe zu bieten.
> [...]
> Die beiden Stammgruppen für LdT würde ich gerne mal kennenlernen. Wenn ich zuletzt in die LdT gegangen bin, dann waren außer mir höchstens eine Hand voll Leute im gesamten Gebiet.



Aussuchen kann es sich aber keine Seite. 
Man muss aber auch nicht mit Rang 32 sofort SC's machen, das ist so, als ob man mit Rang 1 im T1 SC's spielen möchte, während man keine Rüstung und nur 2 Skills hat. Man kann es auf dem Level aber es war nur zu Beginn spaßig, wo alle so niedrig waren.
Es ist genausogut möglich bis 40 RvR und PvE zu machen. Einerseits bekommt man Ausrüstung/XP und andererseits pusht man auch seinen RR und widmet sich erst den SC's, wenn man gescheite Fähigkeiten hat.

Um seitens der Rüstung mithalten zu können, reicht Sentinel oder Eroberer (letzter für HJ besonders interessant, so dass man es ruhig länger tragen kann). Die Attribute verändern sich Quantitativ nicht wesentlich nur hier und da sind die Krit Boni günstiger gelegen oder insgesamt ist mehr Krit auf dem Set, was natürlich wichtig ist. Aber ein paar Prozent mehr entscheiden nicht den Kampf.

Entscheidend ist eher der Rufrang, aber erst mit RR70, da man dann z.B. 12% mehr Krit haben kann im Gegensatz zu 2% bei RR45. 
Zusammen mit (Sandsturm-)Waffen mit viel Krit macht dies schon einen großen Unterschied. Es ist aber so, das selbst Feierabendspieler ohne Probleme in nicht allzugroßer Zeit, sprich rund 3-4 Monate, zumindest bis RR55 und auf 6% Krit Bonus nachziehen können. 
Das mit den Waffen ist Glückssache, ich hatte Glück, das mal nur so am Rande. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das LdT so schnell leer wird, liegt an den Spielern, die lieber schnell Items abgreifen wollen und dann wieder weg sind, ab zum nächsten "Hotspot".
Eine Seite hat Zugang -> rege Beteiligung im Gebiets-Chat wegen Suche nach Luftschiff-KT - > Luftschif down -> "bin mal wieder weg", "tschüss", "hat jemand Lust auf PQs/Gräber?" *schweigen*, "bis nachher, wenn es wieder offen ist, bye", "bin afk", vereinzelt Fragen im Gebietschat "Luftschiff noch da?" -> fast alle verlassen den KT und die letzten Anwesenden sehen auch keinen Sinn mehr darin weiterzumachen und verschwinden auch.
So sieht es aus! Dem Gegner aufzulauern, wenn er Zugang bekommt, versucht niemand. Das wäre zwar RvR aber dafür bekommt man nicht so viel. Ab und zu entschließen sich dann ein paar Spieler ihr Camp zu deffen, die meisten sind aber nach der Luftschiff-PQ schon weg.
Dabei gibt es dort viele Möglichkeiten um dem Gegner in den Rücken zu fallen oder ihn bei PQs zu stören oder ganz zu erledigen.


----------



## Kranak90 (27. Januar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Dem Gegner aufzulauern, wenn er Zugang bekommt, versucht niemand. Das wäre zwar RvR aber dafür bekommt man nicht so viel. Ab und zu entschließen sich dann ein paar Spieler ihr Camp zu deffen, die meisten sind aber nach der Luftschiff-PQ schon weg.
> Dabei gibt es dort viele Möglichkeiten um dem Gegner in den Rücken zu fallen oder ihn bei PQs zu stören oder ganz zu erledigen.



Wozu sollte man so etwas machen? Da hat man dann in den normalen Gebieten im RvR Spaß, als in den doofen Ländern der Toten.


----------



## Peithon (27. Januar 2010)

@C0ntra 
Glaubst du wirklich, dass ein Spieler mit Rang 32 keine Szenarien machen wird, wenn er jetzt sogar die Chance bekommt, Tokens zu erhalten, mit denen er sich eine Waffe holen kann, die besser ist als der LV- oder Einfluss-Kram?

Ich würde nun sogar schon mit 28 in die T4-Szenarien gehen und dieses auch jedem raten. Ob man gewinnt oder verliert ist eh egal. Je länger man dabei ist, um so schneller hat man seine Waffen zusammen. Etwas Erfahrung, Rüstungsmarken und Rufpunkte gibt es ja schließlich auch noch obendrauf. 

Wenn Mythic LdT für beide Seiten öffnen würde, dann könnte ich das sogar verstehen, damit in diesem Gebiet wenigstens mal etwas los ist. Gegen so eine Neuerung hätte bestimmt kaum jemand etwas einzuwenden. 

Manche mögen es vielleicht nicht schlimm finden, aber neben den Stadtinstanzen, deren Sinn nach der Einführung des Tokensystems nur noch symbolischen Wert hat, könnte Mythic nun natürlich auch LV abschaffen. Ich bin zwar auch kein Riesenfan von den Instanzen, aber ich kenne genug Leute, die gerne mal eine Instanz spielen. Allerdings wird es wohl schwierig die richtigen Leute dafür zubegeistern (2 Tanks, 2 DDs, 2 Heiler mit entsprechender Behütung), wenn es bessere Waffen durch Szenarien und vielleicht RvR gibt.


----------



## C0ntra (27. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> @C0ntra
> Glaubst du wirklich, dass ein Spieler mit Rang 32 keine Szenarien machen wird, wenn er jetzt sogar die Chance bekommt, Tokens zu erhalten, mit denen er sich eine Waffe holen kann, die besser ist als der LV- oder Einfluss-Kram?
> 
> [...]könnte Mythic nun natürlich auch LV abschaffen. Ich bin zwar auch kein Riesenfan von den Instanzen, aber ich kenne genug Leute, die gerne mal eine Instanz spielen. Allerdings wird es wohl schwierig die richtigen Leute dafür zubegeistern (2 Tanks, 2 DDs, 2 Heiler mit entsprechender Behütung), wenn es bessere Waffen durch Szenarien und vielleicht RvR gibt.



Ich habe doch nicht geschrieben, das er mit 32 nicht mitmachen soll, wenn er aber auf die Nase bekommt, dann soll er sich nicht darüber beschweren. Er steht eben am Anfang der Nahrungskette.

Die neuen Waffen werden aber mit Sicherheit einen RR Anspruch haben und somit sind LV Waffen relativ gesehen leichter bzw eher zu bekommen und zu tragen.
Außerdem muss man wohl nach LV, wenn man das Dunkeltrost Set tragen möchte, da nicht für jede Klasse oder Skillung die höheren Sets unbedingt besser sind - Waffen sind nicht alles.
Und in einer Allianz oder aktiven Gilde ist es nicht schwer dafür Gruppen zu finden, da haben nur kleine Gilden ohne Allianz Probleme.

@Kranak90: Schau du siehst es anders aber es schadet ja nicht. Ich finde man hat dort die Möglichkeiten um auf viele Arten RvR zu machen aber andere wiederum (du z.B.) finden es dort doof oder verschwinden nach der Luftschiff PQ wieder.


----------



## Peithon (27. Januar 2010)

> Ich habe doch nicht geschrieben, das er mit 32 nicht mitmachen soll, wenn er aber auf die Nase bekommt, dann soll er sich nicht darüber beschweren. Er steht eben am Anfang der Nahrungskette.


Am Anfang der Nahrungskette steht vor allem die 40er Gruppe, die mit einer Randomgruppe aus Chars zwischen 28 und 32 das Szenario zu Ende spielen muss, weil es sonst eine Zeitstrafe gibt. 



> Die neuen Waffen werden aber mit Sicherheit einen RR Anspruch haben und somit sind LV Waffen relativ gesehen leichter bzw eher zu bekommen und zu tragen.
> Außerdem muss man wohl nach LV, wenn man das Dunkeltrost Set tragen möchte, da nicht für jede Klasse oder Skillung die höheren Sets unbedingt besser sind - Waffen sind nicht alles.
> Und in einer Allianz oder aktiven Gilde ist es nicht schwer dafür Gruppen zu finden, da haben nur kleine Gilden ohne Allianz Probleme.



Von einer RR-Abhängigkeit der Waffen war bisher noch nichts zu lesen. Selbst wenn sie erst mit RR70 verfügbar sind kann ja nie früh genug mit dem Sammeln von Tokens anfangen. Zur Zeit hat man natürlich keine Probleme eine Gruppe für LV zu bekommen, bei BT sieht das aber schon ganz anders aus. Ich vermute mal, dass die meisten Leute mit ihren Hauptcharakteren sich erstmal die Waffen zulegen wollen und danach weiterschauen. 

Hier sind ja schon einige komische Ansichten über die Sets geäußert worden. Der Unterschied zwischen Invasor, das man nun in 2 Tagen hat, und Dunkeltrost, für das man zwar keinen Rufrang braucht, aber für das man Monate brauchen kann, ist nicht so wahnsinnig, dass man sich dafür die Zeit in der Instanz totschlägt, ohne dabei den Rufrang zu pushen.


----------



## Churchak (27. Januar 2010)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Wozu sollte man so etwas machen? Da hat man dann in den normalen Gebieten im RvR Spaß, als in den doofen Ländern der Toten.


weil es spass macht? weil es einen nen Kick gibt den man mit am Zergleader sticken nie bekommt? Das es für einen aufregender sein kann in nem Gebiet PvP zu betreiben wo man wen man stirbt rausgeworfen wird,sprich man permanent mit nem Schwert übern Kopf rumrennt das runtersaust wenn man nen Fehler macht?
Och man ned immer mit so beschrenktem Blickwinkel rumrennen! Gerade LdT kann aus so viel mehr bestehn auser Farmspot ganken und Eroberersetteil abhohlen aller 60 Minuten.

@Peithon mein vorschlag an dich wär ja erst mal abzuwarten bis der neue Patch zumindest auf dem Testserver ist sprich man weiss wie was geregelt sein soll dann hat man noch mehr als genug Zeit über die neuen Sachen ins Taschentuch zu weinen imo auf grund irgendwelcher selbst zusammen gesponnenen Vermutungen das zu machen ist ....... ähm lächerlich hoch 3.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Januar 2010)

Warum ich geh mit meinen Chars die 28-32 sind schon locker in die T4 SC. Warum nicht, mir egal. Ich darf es und kann es machen und ob ich im Zerg vom T3 SC rum gammel oder im T4 macht kein Unterschied. Mythic wollte es so und so bekommt es Mythic auch. Wenn dadurch meine Seite Gebiete verliert, ist es nicht meine Schuld. Denn wenn Mythic ernsthaft "faire" SC will, dann muss auch ein System da sein.
Es geht aber nicht ums Level.
Es geht darum das man in einem SC 3 Heiler in Gruppe 1 und 0 in Gruppe 2 hat die Tanks in Gruppe 2 und Weichziele in Gruppe 1 usw. Das man immer verschiedene Gruppe total gewürfelt. Mal kommt von ma anfang in ein SC, mal wartet man am Ladebildschirm länger, als das SC dann geht. Mal ist es unbalanced und mal kämpft man nur mit 2 Leute gegen 3 etc. Das kann nicht sein und geht nicht auf. Weil es einfach zu inbalanced und zufällig ist.
Die SC Gruppenzusammensetzung muss flexibeler Gestaltet werden. Bei dem "kiddy" MMO gibt es ein BG Leader und der ernennt im Notfall Assist und fertig. Bei WAR muss man erstmal den Leute klar machen, dass man gern Gruppe 2 will als heiler. Am anderen Ende hat Gruppe Destro 5 Heiler, Order keinen oder 3 gegen 3 Heiler oder 0 gegen 5 etc. Mythic hätte was finden müssen wo es deutlich effektiver zusammengestelt wird.
Dazu kommen das die Spawnpunkte im WAR Camp nicht selten zum FH zergen führen oder das man SC mit 3 Flaggtapper nicht mehr rumreisen kann, wenn der Zerg vom Gegner einfach zu viele Verluste Verursacht. Aber bei einem Burgkampf kann man Spieler killen wie man will, dass hilft nicht zum erobern der Burg. Aber im SC egal welches, kann man auch einfach nur Player killen.
Natürlich nicht in allen, aber in sehr vielen funzt es am besten im Zerg bleiben AE Buffen/HEalen oder Schaden machen und fertig. RP fließt, man muss nur Gegner killen. 

Die interessante Frage ist entkoppelt Mythic jetzt die SC vom Lock der Zonen, was kein so falscher Weg wäre. Dann könnte man einen Pool von allen SC machen und eben querbet random gehen und halt gezielt in SC, egal ob T1 oder T4 eben was beliebt ist. Dadurch erfahren sie sofort welche SC sehr gut sind und als Quest gibt es einfach nur noch eine "nimm am SC teil" fertig. Das reicht doch mehr als dicke zu. Wenn sie es aber entkoppeln und so lassen, dann aber Marken dafür geben. Ist es unfair. Leute die also für den Zonen Lock kämpfen, bekommen nicht viel und die, sinnlos im SC zergen bekommen gute Waffen. Da muss Mythic aufpassen. Denn ich fänd es unfair, wenn SC nichts mehr im Game bedeuten, es aber Items gibt die besser als im Land der Toten sind. Denn Land der Toten zu Kontrollieren bedeutet ja auch nichts und man bekommt sau gute Items, ohne RR. 
Wenn sie die SC aber von Bedeutung her lassen, dann ist der Schritt SC mit Items zu belohnen nicht falsch. Denn im Open RVR hätte man als Währung halt T4 Einfluss für PVP Items, + Marken und im SC hat man eben nur die Marken. Fertig, dass ganze ist garnicht so dumm. Wenn sie es geschickt umsetzten. Nur sollte da auch Einfluss eine Währung werden und nicht 3 aus 12 Items. Denn wenn Einfluss ausgebar wird, dann ist und bleibt Open RVR immer interessant. man muss natürlich neben gute Items, seltene Reittiere, seltene Farben, Handwerksmaterialen etc. für Einfluss und RVR marken anbieten. Sowas muss es auch geben und das in Mengen. Damit einfach die Leute immer interesse am PVE und PVP haben. Egal ob sie schon genug Set Items haben oder nicht. Bei WOW hat man nicht umsonst diese BOA Items eingeführt. Das soll ja nicht in WAR kommen, aber es muss Items geben, die nicht so wichtig sind aber "jeder" immer brauch. Handwerk, Farbe, Trophäen etc. und das für Einfluss, Marken etc. Ob SC oder halt Open RVR.


----------



## C0ntra (28. Januar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Warum ich geh mit meinen Chars die 28-32 sind schon locker in die T4 SC. Warum nicht, mir egal. Ich darf es und kann es machen und ob ich im Zerg vom T3 SC rum gammel oder im T4 macht kein Unterschied. Mythic wollte es so und so bekommt es Mythic auch. Wenn dadurch meine Seite Gebiete verliert, ist es nicht meine Schuld. Denn wenn Mythic ernsthaft "faire" SC will, dann muss auch ein System da sein.
> Es geht aber nicht ums Level.
> Es geht darum das man in einem SC 3 Heiler in Gruppe 1 und 0 in Gruppe 2 hat die Tanks in Gruppe 2 und Weichziele in Gruppe 1 usw. Das man immer verschiedene Gruppe total gewürfelt. Mal kommt von ma anfang in ein SC, mal wartet man am Ladebildschirm länger, als das SC dann geht. Mal ist es unbalanced und mal kämpft man nur mit 2 Leute gegen 3 etc. Das kann nicht sein und geht nicht auf. Weil es einfach zu inbalanced und zufällig ist.
> Die SC Gruppenzusammensetzung muss flexibeler Gestaltet werden. Bei dem "kiddy" MMO gibt es ein BG Leader und der ernennt im Notfall Assist und fertig. Bei WAR muss man erstmal den Leute klar machen, dass man gern Gruppe 2 will als heiler. Am anderen Ende hat Gruppe Destro 5 Heiler, Order keinen oder 3 gegen 3 Heiler oder 0 gegen 5 etc. Mythic hätte was finden müssen wo es deutlich effektiver zusammengestelt wird.



Ich habe nicht über "imba" RR60+ Stammgruppen geklagt, die die Rang 32 T4 Neulinge im SC abfarmen.

Interessanter ist der Rest des zitierten Beitrags von dir.
Muss man dem Spieler alles abnehmen?
3 Heiler, das ist doch toll. Die Spieler im SC haben genug Vorlaufzeit, bevor das SC startet, um ihre Gruppen zu organisieren, tuen sie es nicht, dann haben sie eben Pech, wenn die Gruppen zu einseitig sind. 
Einige wissen ja auch ziemlich gut, wie das Gruppenmanagement funktioniert, die gehen dann allein in Gruppe 3 oder so...
Mal interessant zu wissen, wie du automatisiert die Gruppen zusammensetzen willst. Da spielen Rang/Rufrang und Skillung genauso eine Frage wie die Beziehung der Spieler untereinander. Wenn ich mit meinem Gildenkollegen ein SC machen möchte, dann will ich auch mit denen zusammen spielen, ob es nun eine ganze Gruppe ist oder nur 2-3 Spieler.

Die Möglichkeit, SC nach Random/Premate zu sortieren oder gar RR Staffelungen einzuführen, klingen erstmal toll, aber bei genauerer Überlegung wird klar, dass es keine Alternativen sind, da zu viel dagegen spricht.

Denkt doch mal einmal von mehreren Seiten über eine Sache nach, bevor ihr mit angeblichen Lösungen aufwarten wollt. Die ganze Chose ist komplexer als ihr denkt!


----------



## Francis MacBeth (28. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wenn Mythic LdT für beide Seiten öffnen würde, dann könnte ich das sogar verstehen, damit in diesem Gebiet wenigstens mal etwas los ist. Gegen so eine Neuerung hätte bestimmt kaum jemand etwas einzuwenden.


Oh doch da würden eine Menge Leute aufschreien, weil dann ihre Farm Spots gefährlicher werden.
Du glaubst gar nicht was in letzter Zeit los ist und Du dir anhören darfst, wenn Du es wagst mal ein paar Echsen oder Skelette zu hauen, wärend da eine andere Gruppe abräumt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Januar 2010)

Naja aber so ist es doch auch keine Lösung. Weil du Gruppen bekommst mit 0 Heiler, mal 0 Tanks mal X mal selbe Klasse etc. Es geht nicht direkt darum wer welchen Rang hat und Gilde. Die melden sich halt als Gruppe an. Meine da kann man schon ein weg finden. Aber so richtig mega Zufall wann man in ein SC rein kommt, wie die Gruppe ist und wenn niemand seine Gruppe verlassen will, dann kann man nichts machen. Es ist doch denk ich nicht zu schwer, so eine Prioritätenliste für Gruppen einzuführen. Ich find es eh seltsam, dass sie im SC eine anderes Gruppensystem haben, als im offenen. Vorallem muss man die sich neu anzeigen lassen und werden nicht einfach über die üblichen Gruppenfenster angezeigt. Also gibt da etliche Sache, die unfertig wirken.
Klar ist es nicht einfach sowas zu machen. Aber die hatten nun über 1 Jahr zeit was zu machen und ich hoffe, dass wenn sie was an den SCs machen es richtig angehen und nicht so halb wie dsa Underdogsystem, Balancedpatch oder ähnliches. Meine überall sind gute ansätze, aber wirklich zu Ende gedacht ist es wieder nicht.
Auch ist es erstaunlich das am Anfang gern welche kommentiert haben, dass Items in diesem Spiel nicht wichtig sind, genau so wie RR. Obwohl es eigentlich eindeutig war, dass es riesige Unterschied zwischen RR60+ und RR40 gibt. Das ist ja auch ein Problem, vorallem für neueinsteiger. Sowas ist in einem Sandbox ein großes Problem, neueinsteiger mit zu integrieren. Das diese auch halt nicht ganz abgehangen werden und mit machen können. Aber bei einem typischen Itemfarm spiel, ist es doch nicht so dass Problem. Das Problem, Mythic bietet halt nicht wirklich neuen Endgame Content leider an und da PVP für viele nur durch die Items interessant ist und nicht wirklich wegen PVP, geht dass PVP nicht wirklich auf.
Deswegen wäre schon Einfluss fürs Tier als T1 Einfluss etc. einzuführen von Seiten von Mythic auch nicht falsch. Da somit das Tier egal ist, bei den man kämpft. Man muss halt Versuchen es hin zu bekommen ,dass egal wie man Kämpft, man wirklich was im Spiel erledigen kann und dafür belohnt wird. Im PVP sollte es eben auch die möglichkeit geben an Reas zu kommen, ohne Leichen Plündern. Man bekommt Container nur über Lootbacks und das Problem, wenn man die Items schon hat, will man keinen Golden oder epsichen Sack würfel, aber man macht es. Weil man ja nicht passen kann, wenn man es brauch, sondern bevor man würfelt. 
Auch die Lootbacks find ich nicht wirklich durchdacht, auch wenn sie ein guter Ansatz sind. Ist das Würfelsystem darum ja schonmal enorm schlecht und es war damals ja noch schlimmer.

Finde wenn sie sowas auch mit machen und dies in Patchen bringen, neben ihren awesome Änderungen. Dann kommt sowas auch gut an. Denn es zeigt, dass Mythic auf die community bissel hört und vorallem sie versteht. Einige der Änderungen sind nie wirklich von der Community so gewollt wurden. Der AE Nerfpatch ist das beste beispiel dafür. Deswegen der Patch hört sich im erten wieder gut an, aber abwarten und sehen was Mythic da zusammen bastelt. Also mein Vertrauen in deren Leistung ist stark gesunken, der letzte Patch mit dem Underdogsystem war ja jetzt nicht besonders awesome. 

Nein Mythic sollte mal Anfangen über ihre Änderungen mehr nach zu denken und ehrlicher zu werden. Nicht immer jeden Patch hinstellen, als wäre er so geplant wurden wie er da ist. Fehler eingestehen ist nicht falsch. Mythic größtes Problem ist doch die größe ihres Teams. Dadurch das es stark reduziert wurde, haben sie es schwer jetzt größere Patches zu machen. Hoffe sie ändern bissel was in ihrem SC und überraschen mal mit guten Idee. Nicht einfach keiner Spielt es neue Items und die unbeliebte SCs raus nehmen. Das wäre jetzt nicht gerade die Lösung. Denn in vielen SC kann man leider mit Zergen gewinnen und Friedhof campen, so wie es bei anderen Games zwar auch gehen würde, es aber nicht wirklich funzt.


----------



## Churchak (28. Januar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Im PVP sollte es eben auch die möglichkeit geben an Reas zu kommen, ohne Leichen Plündern. Man bekommt Container nur über Lootbacks



so nen Schmarn.Die einzigen die du ned kaufen kannst sind die 200er und die brauchste eh nur wenn du auf die 24er Talismane ganz doll heiss bist *** ***
Und wenn du halt an Zutaten fürs Talismanbaun kommen willst aber dir zu fein bist dich zu bücken,erlerne halt verwerten und münz die 1000000000000 Offimarken,in denen man schwimmt in Mats um.
Man man man da haben die das schon so vereinfacht und es gibt immer noch Leute die jammern das sie beim plündern ned einfach nen autoplündern Butten haben ......... am besten noch mit lila Fragment bei jedem 10. versuch wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (28. Januar 2010)

Bleibt bitte sachlich und freundlich. Viel Spaß noch und schönen Abend.

/wink maladin


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. Januar 2010)

Es geht mehr darum, dass man auch Verbrauch Gegenstände in die Marken einbauen kann. Damit die Marken eben immer interessant bleiben ob nun PVE Marken PVP etc. und man so an gute Container kommt und nicht immer die Lootbacks looten muss, obwohl man nur dieses Zeug daraus braucht. Denn bei WAR sind nur Items Spielziel und leider auch nur motivation. Also kann man mit gewissen Dingen, auch im Endgame noch etwas den Leuten geben, dass sie eben nicht immer nur Leichten Plündern müssen. Also so, dass man im RVR auch Dinge bekommt, ohne Spieler plündern zu mussen und zu fledern. Der Punkt ist ja, es kostet nicht Zeit, sondern man kann nicht kämpfen. Was man ja eigentlich im PVP soll und nicht leichen zerkleinern, während die Tanks und Heiler sterben etc.
Man könnte auch einige Items, die man über Loottables der Spieler bekommt, in so einem system mit einbauen. Einfach weil man dann die Loottables kleiner machen kann und die Marken interessanter. Tränke, besondere Tropähen, Reittiere das alles kann anreiz sein gewisse Dinge zu machen. Damit es einfach mehr gibt als nur Items für RR40+ RR60+ etc. Sondern auch "Fun" items, Gimicks, Nützliche Kleinigkeiten etc. Also Lauter dinger, damit die Marken einfach aktiv benutzt werden. 

Es geht halt auch um Gelegenheits Spieler. Da gerade für den "wenig" Zocker Marken ein gutes System sind. Da er eben so auch an Items kommen kann und sich sicher ist, nach X Sitzungen, hat er seine Marken. Während beim Loot Konzept es so ist, dass er luck haben kann und sofort alles bekommt und nur noch RR leveln muss oder nie was bekommt, aber den RR hat. Daher sollte es auch vieles für Marken geben, auch kleinigkeiten. Damit diese Marken ausgegeben werden und man neue braucht ob man nun RR60+ ist und schon fast alle Marken fürs Set hat oder die Sets sogar schon zum größten Teil hat oder eben noch frisch ist und gerade seine ersten 2 guten Marken hat. Das währe denk ich nicht falsch.


----------



## Makalvian (29. Januar 2010)

Leiber Golrik ich will hiermit nicht persönlich angreifen, aber bitte bringe etwas mehr Argumente in deine Formulierungen. Es ist schwar schön deine blumige Sprachweise zu lesen aber sie ist und bleibt leider relativ inhaltslos.
Es ist schön und gut, dass du in einem ganzen Absatz einen Punkt genau beschreibst, aber die Kurzform wäre einfacher und es wäre schön wurde sich der Sinn nicht von Post zu Post fast gleichen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. Januar 2010)

Was willsten für Argumente? 
Das Problem wenn jemand einen gewissen Status in Game hat, interessiert im RVR nicht mehr. Was bekommt er dort noch. Leute die wenig Zeit haben, bekommen kaum RP, weil wenn sie pech haben einfach nicht am Zonen Lock beteiligt sind. Wenn man mit einer Gruppe dann unterwegs ist und bissel RP fließen, ist egal ob man nun was ernsthaftes macht oder halt teilweise nur Hold the Line und AE Skills spammt. Damit man was bekommt? Das man für Marken fast nur Items und halt diese Heiltränke kaufen kann, aber nichts was mal so nebenbei ist. Dinge die aber auch praktisch sind. Man muss keine Spielzeugtierchen anbieten, die nebenher laufen und nach knochen suchen etc. Aber ein Reittier für Marken, Besondere Dinge für Marken etc. hat was. Im Land der Toten gibt es sowas ja zum Teil. Obwohl ich keine Mark für 8h Talisamne Opfern würde und es bissel seltsam finde das man für 1 Silber Marke billige Waffen bekommt, die nicht mal so gut sind wie die Vergleichbaren Waffen auf dem selben Leveln, aber für 20 Gold Marken dann aufeinmal gute bekommt. Da zwischen gibt es nicht. Also nicht so nach dem Motto für 50 Silberne bekommste ne recht einfache Einstiegswaffe oder so.
Im PVP kann man genau solche Dinge mit anbieten und dazu eben noch Dinge für die Gilde. Besondere Bannerwappen etc. Also das die Marken mehr sind, als nur Equiptfarmzeug, wie bei WOW. Das im PVP eben mehr steckt, als nur ich kill jemand damit ich RP bekomme und meine Items tragen kann, die ich durch loot luck bekommen habe. Denn ich kann ja als 30 auf alles würfeln, worauf ich würfel darf. Also auch auf Sets, die ich eigentlich erst in 40 RR tragen kann. Da wären doch deutlich mehr Marken Items ne Hilfe. So das man den Loot im RVR auf ein Minimum reduzieren kann.
Denn dieses Autolooten ist für WAR pflicht, sonst hat man sein Desktop voller Lootsymbole. Aber fürs wirkliche Faire Würfeln ist das nicht. Denn mir ist egal ob ich das Item wirklich need, ich stelle alles auf Need was geht und alles auf Greed was geht, weil andere es auch so machen und ich nicht ein sehe, diesen Leuten die Items zu geben. Daher im RVR weg mit so viel Loot, hin zu diesen "Schrottteilen", auf die einfach alle Needen und die halt Grün sind. Fertig, dass ist neben den Klassenspezi Items das einzige was Spieler droppen und bissel Geld halt. Damit hat man alles abgedeckt. Die Tabellen für den Loot sind reduziert und man kann einfach gleich das ganze "Need"/"Greed" weg lassen im RVR. Im PVP kann man es ruhig beibehalten. Meine Güte gibt Leuten den gefällt es halt. Aber im RVR ist es doch deutlich störender, wenn andere Items looten, die sie garnicht mehr brauchen. Aber ich hab im richtigen RVR kampf keine Zeit und Lust mir die Items genau anzuschauen, wenn need geht, wähle ich need fertig. 
Dadurch wäre ein Marken basierendes System für besseren Loot und Reas deutlich effektiver, weil man damit einfach dieses im PVP sich um Items kümmern abschafft und natürlich auch ungerechte Loot würfe minimiert. Denn diese "Schrottteile" kann man ja seinen Twinks geben. 

Aber so wie es ist. Finde ich, ist das System voll auf Ego Stille gelegt. Im Zerg bleiben, koste es was es wolle. Dabei natürlich Schaden machen, Heilen oder bissel Guarden und Linen. Egal wie wichtig ist am Leben bleiben, wenn man stirbt bekommt man kein RP ab, also am Leben bleiben. Dann Items need, egal ob man es wirklich brauch, denn Zeit zum schauen nehmen sich die wenigsten, also warum soll man selbst damit anfangen. Klar kommt dann, wenn jeder so denkt. Aber so denken eben leider ein paar und wegen den paar, fang ich nicht an auf Geld zu verzichten. Desweiteren sidn Nachzügler eh gearscht, denn die haben 1 Problem. Sie sind wenige und damit opfer Futter. Der Gegner will natürlich nicht noch mehr Deff in der Burg haben, aber der Nachzügler bekommt 0 RP, denn er stirbt und killt nur eher wenig. Auch verpasst er Defflocks etc. Wenn man jetzt im Zerg anhält und Leuten hilft, die abgemounted wurden, wird man geignot. Denn der Chef hat gesagt auf zur Burg und nicht Leute killen. Denn wer Nachzügler ist, ist selbst schuld oder wie es diese Leader gerne sehen. 
Bei dem Spiel ist das A und O RP und wer das nicht bekommt, kann so viel Items sammeln wie er will, er kann sie erst sehr spät tragen. Deswegen springen einige gern im Land der Toten rum, auch wenn das System des Erobern mir nicht gefällt. Kaum hat der Gegner es, spawnt man in Altdorf. Soll das jetzt ne ersnthafte PVP Zone sein oder eher, wer stirbt und nicht im Zerg bleibt oder gerezzt wird, bekommt nichts ab.

Daher ist ein Markensystem wo man deutlich mehr zur Auswahl hat, mit einer zweiten Währung sagen wir halt Einfluss, praktsicher. Denn diese Währung bekommt jeder und neben den RP. Dafür gibt es dann gestufte Items. Aber uach von Blau bis episch. Von Verbrauchsgütern bis hin zu epischen Reittieren. Damit einfach ein interesse besteht jedes T4 zu besuchen ob man nun Zwerge "voll" hat oder nicht. Denn dadurch kann man das interesse auf alle Zonen gleich verteilen und vorallem man schafft diese im Zerg bleiben zum Teil ab, weil es neben dem wichtigen RP ja Einfluss gibt und Items wo man nicht zwingen Level=RR braucht und RR deutlich höher als Level. Also ähnlich wie im Land der Toten, nur nicht gleich so extrem 0 RR. sondern halt 40/30er Items. Das man eben mehr zum Einstieg hat und nicht das Extrem. Sobald man gewissen RR hat, steigt die Leistung gleich mal richtig hoch und dann bei der nächsten RR schwelle usw. Sondern relativ gleichmässiges von RR30-RR80. Das wäre doch nicht dumm und würde denk ich auch garnicht schlecht ankommen. Denn es ist ein PVP Spiel, wo dass Endgame durch die Spieler lebt und nicht durch ne neue schwerer und Itemlastiger Instanz. Sondern dadurch das dauerhaft immer interesse besteht T4 zu machen und/oder T3. Natürlich muss der "ausgebare Einfluss" nur im jeweiligen T Gebiet zählen. Also T1 komplett seinen eigenen Einfluss, so wie es ja jetzt schon ist. Nur wäre Ausgebar ne Zweite Währung, neben den Marken und damit kann man einige Items Markenlastiger machen und andere Einflusslastiger. Wie viel man braucht, ist ja eh das große Problem. Zu viel mag keiner, zu wenig ist auch nicht toll. Also lieber erstmal zu viel und dann runter gehen, als mit zu wenig anfangen. Aber Es wäre in meinen Augen eine deutlich bessere Lösung. Denn so bräuchte man keine Extra Marken in die SCs einführen, sondern sagt im SC gibt es eben bissel mehr Marken oder 2 Marken fürs Gewinnen und 1 fürs Verlieren oder für die SC Quest eben eine Marke. Damit man einfach die SC dadurch interessant macht und durch ihre eigene Mechanik. Also deutlich weniger Siegpunkte fürs Killen von Spielern und deutlich mehr für die Flaggenpoints. Aber auch die Ticks ändern. Nicht wenn die Flagge Rot wird ticken lassen, so kann man als Gegner kurz warten bis sie grau ist, huat den Feind um und erobert sie zurück. Sondern feste Tick Zeiten einführen, so bissel an das Arathi halten. Da ich dort das "Siegpunkteticksystem" recht gut durchdacht finde. Denn eine wirklich starke Gruppe überrent den Feind genau so, wie in WAR eine starke Gruppe. Nur muss man net ewig ( also die volle Zeit) warten bis das "elend" vorbei ist, sondern meistens nur 5 Minuten.
Also WOW ist nicht das beste Vorbild für PVP, aber deren BGs sind an sich garnicht so schlecht durch dacht, wie es einige hinstellen. Die SC sind öfters schlechter aufgebaut und durch Zerg eher gewinnbar, als einige BGs in WOW. Daher ist deren Mechanik an sich nicht falsch, die Klassen die rumspringen sind nicht selten das nervige =)
Aber die Zeiten mit Weihe sind ja vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also kein Extra Marken für SCs einführen, damit es interessanter wird, sondern einfach mit einbinden und das SC eher als XP/RP "farm" ecke anbieten. Wo man als Gelegenheits spieler recht gut an dieses Zeug heran kommt und im Open RVR eher denn Einfluss hoch setzt und dafür etwas weniger RP für Player kill. Dann könnte man noch sagen, wenn man ein BO erobert bekommt man beim ersten mal ne Marke. Dann aller 5 Bos immer wieder ne Marke und jedes 2 BO bissel Extra einfluss .Bei den Burgen das selbe. Fürs erobern der 1. Burge ne extra Marke und dann aller 2 Burgen Extra Marken und Bonus XP/RP etc. So das man dieses Questreihe abschaffen kann und auch die Playerkillquestreihe sollte mit verschwinden und durch Bucheinträge oder halt Kill Collectoren ersetzt werden. Einfach damit man in einer Gruppe bleiben kann und dennoch immer was bekommt oder in den Burgen die questgeber aufstellen und nicht nur im WC, so dass es sich lohnt eine Burg zu erobern, also dieser Weg ist auch denkbar. Aber leider ist es bei WAR so, dass hauptsächlich das RVR dadurch lebt, dass einige Leute Max RR Rang wollen und die besseren Items, also eigentlich wie beim blauen Riesen. Genau das selbe Ziel. Es geht nicht darum, wirklich den Gegner Leid zu zufügen, seine Armee zu schwächen oder ihm etwas Wertvolles nehmen, ihn zum Handeln zu zwingen. Nein nur wegen Items lebt das RVR. Also dann gleich richtig darauf auslegen.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2010)

und wo ist im Zerg spielen Ego Stil? Selbst wenn man es nur für RP usw macht, dann muss man dennoch gut mit der Gruppe spielen, sonst wird das nix. Mal abgesehen davon, dass eh nicht die Mehrheit der Spieler so spielt. Wäre dir ein Einzelkämpfer Spiel lieber? Das ist nämlich rein logisch mehr Ego als in der Gruppe/im Zerg.

Nen bissel sehr verdrehtes Weltbild.


----------



## Peithon (31. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Golriks Vorschlag mit dem Einfluss recht gut. Momentan bringt der T4-Einfluss sowieso nichts mehr, gleichwertige Waffen, Schilde und Schmucksets bekommt man in den LdT viel schneller. Wenn man bessere Items haben möchte, dann muss man eben in die Instanzen gehen und etwas Glück haben. Besser wäre es wirklich neben den Rufpunkten auch ausgebaren Einfluss einzubauen. 

Aber man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man möchte Warhammer hat leider zu wenig Inhalte, um wirklich Abwechslung bieten zu können.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich finde Golriks Vorschlag mit dem Einfluss recht gut. Momentan bringt der T4-Einfluss sowieso nichts mehr, gleichwertige Waffen, Schilde und Schmucksets bekommt man in den LdT viel schneller. Wenn man bessere Items haben möchte, dann muss man eben in die Instanzen gehen und etwas Glück haben. Besser wäre es wirklich neben den Rufpunkten auch ausgebaren Einfluss einzubauen.
> 
> Aber man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man möchte Warhammer hat leider zu wenig Inhalte, um wirklich Abwechslung bieten zu können.



Blah, ich spiele nur RvR und der Einfluss ist daher super, LdT Waffen werd ich auch in 10 Jahren nicht haben, da ich a) dort kein PvE mache und b) mir das ständige gefarme für die Sockel zu dumm ist. Und ich kenn mindestens eine Gilde, die das genauso handhabt.
Und zu wenig Inhalte, wenn ich das schon wieder lese. Ja, was willst du denn für tolle Inhalte? Nen Buch? Balaststoffe? Es gibt PvE (und ich glaub dir nicht, dass du schon alle Instanzen durch hast) und PvP. Mehr "Content" hast du in anderen Spielen auch nicht. In WAR liegt der Fokus natürlich auf PvP, wem das zu wenig ist bzw wer mehr PvE will, der ist in diesem Spiel definitiv FALSCH.

Da du ja immer so schöne Behauptungen aufstellst: Was für Inhalte fehlen denn, Peithon?


----------



## Peithon (31. Januar 2010)

Aktionsreiche Belagerungskämpfe, ein Stadtangriff, den man wirklich als einen solchen ansehen kann und nicht eine z. T. menschenleere Instanz. Es ist doch wirklich irrsinnig, dass eine Stadt angegriffen wird und keine Angreifer oder Verteidiger in manchen Instanzen anzutreffen sind. Die Haupstädte der Orks, Elfen, Dunkelelfen und Zwerge sind ebenfalls noch nicht vorhanden. 

Aus den Instanzen hätte man mehr herausholen können. Die Low-Level-Stadtinstanzen werden kaum gespielt, ebenso gibt es auch keinen Anreiz mehr die Bastionstreppe zu besuchen, weil man durch die Marken sehr schnell an Auslöscher-, Eroberer- und Invasorenset kommt. Sämtliche PQ-Belohnungen im T4 absolut unbrauchbar. Warum gestaltet man einen solchen Teil, den wirklich niemand braucht? Für die "großen Instanzen" Grab des Geierfürsten und LV ist mir der Zeit-/Organisationsaufwand zu hoch. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass man immer 2 Tanks und 2 Heiler mit entsprechender Ausrüstung in der Gruppe braucht.

@Pymonte für eine Waffe musst du gerade mal 1-2 PQs in den LdT abschließen, dann bist du auf dem gleichen Niveau, wie bei den Einflussbelohnungen, für die du Wochen bis Monate brauchst. Du stimmst mir ja indirekt zu, dass die LdT nicht so doll sind. 

Es wäre wichtig, wenn Mythic die Inhalte nutzen würde, die sie gestaltet haben, dazu gehören auch die zwei anderen T1-Gebiete, die kaum noch besucht werden.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2010)

Die Waffen muss man dann aber noch entsprechend Sockeln, also ein 4h bis 8h Sockel den man immer wieder nachfarmen muss. Also ein permanenter Aufwand. LdT machen im PvP dennoch viel Spaß.

Actionreichere Belagerungskämpfe wirds nie geben, ein Belagerungskampf kann per Definition nicht actionreich sein. Man könnte höchstens noch einreißbare Mauern machen, die müssten aber weit mehr aushalten als die Tote = sinnloses Feature, außer man hat eine sehr starke Deff in der Burg. Aber selbst dann ist es nicht "actionreicher", das sind einfach Fehlvorstellungen. Man könnte sie höchstens taktischer gestalten, was ich auch gut finden würde -- aber actionreicher, wo möglich noch so ein battlefield-Verschnitt wie 1k Winter? Nein Danke.

Stadtangriff sind RvR, da man nunmal nicht die Angreifer:Verteidiger 1 zu 1 verteilen kann (da ja nie gleichviele Leute online sind und teilnehmen), öffnen sich nun auch leere Instanzen. Dafür wirst du aber auch erstmal keine Lösung finden, außer man macht den ganzen Hauptstadtkampf oRvR, aber das würde nur zu Zonencrashs führen. Wenn du natürlich eine Lösung dafür hast (die nicht auf tumbe NSCs hinausläuft), z.B. Spieler zum Stadtkampf zwingen (per Gedankenkontrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann immer her damit.

Die anderen Hauptstädte sind nur ein Style-Faktor, die bieten dennoch nicht mehr Content. Die Kampagne wird dadurch entweder noch mehr gespalten, oder die anderen Städte fristen ein Schattendasein, so wie die 8 anderen Hauptstädte in WoW, wo auch kaum was los ist. Wichtiger dürfen diese Städte aber auch nciht werden, das würde das RvR ad absurdum führen.

Instanzen sind auch nur Nebensache, was will man da mehr rausholen? Wer dahin möchte sucht sich eine Gruppe, geht da rein und fertig. Der Rest spielt RvR. Wenn die blöden Instanzen nun wieder Hauptträger für irgendwelche Items usw wären, würde das 80% der Spielerschaft doch eh nicht gefallen. Allerdings könnte man gern mal eine neue Instanz bringen, wie man auch HIER lesen kann. Eben auch nur mit Gimmick Status ohne tolle Items.

PQs sollen übrigens auch nur der Ausrüstung der levelnden Chars dienen, dazu sind sie auch gut geeignet. Danach kann der Eine oder Andere noch was für seine Berufe rausholen. Was willst du denn noch? KH über PQ? Dann hättest du noch eine Möglichkeit ohne RvR an Items zu kommen, was, wie oben schon geschrieben, das System ad absurdum führt.

LV/GdG sind die Instanzen für die PvEler (neben King Instanz), jeder der gern sowas macht, für den ist der Aufwand auch nicht zu hoch. Ansonsten kann man das auch übers RvR erreichen (ab 1.3.4 auch mit Waffen). Ich will auch nie in diese Instanz, ich geh nichtmal WKT oder SK, weils mir schon zu nervig ist. Aber anderen Leuten gefällt es und die werden dort genug zu tun haben.


----------



## Peithon (31. Januar 2010)

KH-Wappen in goldenen Beuteln für schwere T4-PQs würde sicher nicht schlecht sein. Schließlich muss man sowieso schon genug Zeit aufwänden, um den notwendigen Rufrang zu erreichen. Wenn sich diesen nun nur durch Locks holt, dann ist mir das im Prinzip auch egal. Mit seinem monatlichen Beitrag unterstützt schließlich auch er die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels. 

Die allermeisten Rüstungssteile, die man durch PQs bekommt, kann man, trotz der veränderten Behütungsregeln, nicht gebrauchen. Ich meinte übrigens nicht "action", sondern Kämpfe, in denen mehr Aktionen möglich sind. Eine taktische Erweiterung wäre die Folge. Stadtinstanzen könnten völlig unterschiedlich aufgebaut sein, um mehr Abwechslung ins Spiel zu bringen. Außerdem müsste das Kampagnen-System natürlich an mehr Hauptstädte angepasst werden. Eine Sperrung der Kampagne, wenn eine Hauptstadt angegriffen wird, wäre zum Beispiel eine Möglichkeit. 

Um leere Instanzen zu vermeiden könnte man 3 unterschiedliche Instanztypen machen, bei denen welche mit NPCs gestaltet werden, die in Massen angreifen oder bezwungen werden müssen. Barrikaden, die mit Belagerungswaffen verteidigt und angegriffen werden und Zwischenbosse müssten eingefügt werden. 1.PQ Angriff der Angreifer, 2. PQ Rückangriff der Verteidiger usw. Das Verhältnis der NPCs müsste natürlich an das Verhältnis der Fraktionen in der Instanz angepasst werden. 
Es gibt wirklich gut gestaltete PQs in den unterschiedlichen Tiers. Warum benutzt man sowas nicht bei den Städten? Lieber habe ich einen interessanten NPC-Kampf als über eine Stunde in einer leeren Instanz zu einpaar Fahnen hinzulaufen. 

Vom Zeitaufwand finde ich die 40er-Stadtinstanzen genau richtig. Es ist leichter Leute zu finden, die die Zugangsvoraussetzungen schon erfüllen und man braucht (meistens) auch nicht mehr als eine Stunde für einen Instanzengang. Leider gibt es jedoch keinen Anreiz für Leute, die schon über das Wachpostenset verfügen, diese Instanzen zu besuchen. WoW hat mit dem Heroic-Markensystem diesen Umstand relativ einfach gelöst. So war es auch für die "hohen" Charaktere wieder reizvoll "kleine" Instanzen zu besuchen. Ebenso könnte man auch bei Warhammer von den Endbossen Kriegsherren-Marken oder gute Waffen oder sowas droppen lassen. Durch die IDs hat man sowieso schon eine Beschränkung, wodurch nicht jeder sein Kriegsherrenset in einpaar Tagen zusammen bekommen. Die Instanzen wäre dadurch kein Hauptträger, aber eine nette Erweiterung.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, verscheuern wir KH/Souvereign Marken, soll schließlich kein Grund mehr geben die feindliche Hauptstadt anzugreifen. Heroic Inis für WAR? Und was sollen die bringen? In WoW reißt man auch nur das nötigste runter um seine Marken zu bekommen (und die braucht man auch nur als Alternative zum Raiden). Zu BC Zeiten habe ich ab T5 Content keine einzige heroic Ini mehr besucht, außer um Twinks/Freunden zu helfen. Wo soll das in WAR ansetzen? "Hier, statt die mächtigen Feinde in der gegnerischen Hauptstadt anzugreifen, gibts hier noch ne schwere Version von FGH/Enklave/WKT/SK wo es KH Marken gibt." Toll.

Man MUSS übrigens gar keine Zeit aufwenden für einen hohen Rufrang, das KANN man. Es ist nicht das Endziel von WAR RR80 zu werden, sondern RvR zu spielen. Ähnliches mit der Ausrüstung. KH/Souvereign ist eine Belohnung für die Spieler, die schon fast alles erreicht haben. Man KANN sich das zum Ziel machen, aber es ist nicht der Sinn von WAR, dass man nach einer bestimmten Zeit das beste Set trägt.

Und ja, man kann die Rüstung meist nicht gebrauchen, siehe dazu meinen Satz, dass die PQs für levelnde Chars gedacht sind. Und die goldenen Beutel enthalten schon ganz gute Items für jemanden von lvl 5 bis 36. Danach kommt das Auslöscher Set und danach Eroberer oder Wachposten usw. So ist die "Itemspirale" in WAR. Du forderst glaub ich eher Daily Quests, denn mit PQs würde das equippen viel zu schnell gehen, eine Stunde und man hätt sein Zeug komplett. Mit den Dailys kann man sich dann, frei wie in WoW, stumpf tot grinden für Item X usw.
Aber da kannst du beruhigt sein, Mythic hat auch schon gemerkt, dass die Leute lieber stumpf und monoton im Spiel arbeiten wollen, anstatt was zu erleben, daher wurden für dieses Jahr ja schon Dailys angekündigt. Ich hoffe zwar immer noch, dass sie unter den Tisch fallen, aber ich seh mich schon in einem halben Jahr gezwungen für NPC X 1000Mobs vom Typ Y zu töten, damit ich dann Belohnung Z bekomme. Bäh.

Gut, verschiedene Städte KÖNNTEN verschiedene Stadtinstanzen bringen. Werden sie aber nicht. Denn das würde gegen deine, ach so hoch gepriesene Fairness im Spiel gehen. Wenn AD/IC z.B. immer noch das jetzige System behält, Karak Achtgipfel (Orks) hingegen eine viel leichtere King of the Hill Mechanik bekommt, dann ist wohl klar, dass Order Karak Achtgipfel als leichtes und sicheres Ziel angehen wird, um KH/Souvereign Abzustauben. umgekehrt könnte es dann auch eine Easy-to-go Variante auf Orderseite geben. Am besten noch in der anderen Paarung, damit man munter aneinander vorbei rushen kann. Ja man kann die anderen hauptstädte einbauen, aber mehr als einige anders designte Wachposten und KH/Königs Inis wirds dort auch nicht geben. Und was wollen eigentlich alle Leute mit ihren NSCs. So toll ist das nicht, auch wenn man es sich immer so genial vorstellt. Nach dem 2. mal in einer NPC Instanz werden die Leute dort genauso gähnen wie jetzt in der leeren Instanz. So eine tolle KI, dass man dort immer was Neues erlebt, gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Peithon (31. Januar 2010)

Heroic-Version in der gegnerischen Hauptstadt. Dann hätte man auch für 6er Gruppen einen Anreiz die feindliche Hauptstadt zu erobern. Für die schweren PQs braucht man schon eine ganze Menge an Mitspielern und goldene Beutel fallen dort auch nicht jedes Mal. Man müsste den Loottable natürlich auch entsprechend anpassen. Es müssen einfach mehr Anreize geschaffen werden, um das Spielen in Kleingruppen zu stärken. Wenn im RvR nichts zu holen ist, weil die Feinde völlig überlegen sind, dann könnte man mit 7 Leuten zum Beispiel ein PQ als Alternative machen. Szenarien mit 7 Spielern geht ohne Invite-Absprache schließlich nicht. 

Um am Königskampf teilnehmen zu dürfen musst du einen hohen Rufrang haben, sonst wirst du nicht mitgenommen oder der KT ist schon überausgerüstet. Guck dir mal an, was Lotro mit den Schamützeln eingeführt hat. Ich finde die Idee einfach super, dass man eine Instanz hat, bei der man nicht genau weiß, was auf einen zukommt. Wenn man eine solche Stadtangriffsfrequenz beibehält, wie sie momentan üblich ist, dann werden solche Lösungen auf die Dauer natürlich auch langweilig, allerdings würde es mittelfristig für Abwechslung sorgen.


----------



## Makalvian (1. Februar 2010)

Also geht es dir garnicht mehr um sinnvolle Neuerungen sondern eher um Spot und Spam ?


----------



## Brummbör (1. Februar 2010)

bin mittlerweile auch gegen mehr städte. mythic ist ja schon bei 2 völlig überfordert. von 1,5 jahren seit release haben die wie lange wirklich fehlerfrei funktioniert? gar nicht.
auf funktionierendes pet pathing hofft ja auch keiner mehr.


----------



## Churchak (1. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PQs sollen übrigens auch nur der Ausrüstung der levelnden Chars dienen, dazu sind sie auch gut geeignet. Danach kann der Eine oder Andere noch was für seine Berufe rausholen. Was willst du denn noch? KH über PQ? Dann hättest du noch eine Möglichkeit ohne RvR an Items zu kommen, was, wie oben schon geschrieben, das System ad absurdum führt.



naja warn sie ja mal vorm Land der Toten und jeden Tag AD/UV Deff. Inzwichen sind sie eigendlich nur noch gut wenn man Lilane Phiolen/Kästen braucht. Auslöscher kann man ab 31-33 Tragen dank Täglich Deff hat man die Marken für selbiges mit 31 Locker zusammen wenn man das will und den Passenden RR bekommt man bis 31/33 auch zusammen wenn man in T1-T3 durch RvR gelevelt hat + 1-3 Gebietslocks mitnehmen im T4. Die grünen 31er Waffen aus dem Land der Toten sind obendrein 1. für das Level Porno und 2. sockelbar ,sprich besser als alles was es in den gesammten T4 QÖ zu erbeuten gibt.


----------



## Peithon (1. Februar 2010)

> Also geht es dir garnicht mehr um sinnvolle Neuerungen sondern eher um Spot und Spam ?


Entweder ist das mal wieder ein sinnloser Beitrag von dir oder du solltest lieber aufhören die Pillen einzuwerfen, bevor du hier etwas eintippst. 



> naja warn sie ja mal vorm Land der Toten und jeden Tag AD/UV Deff. Inzwichen sind sie eigendlich nur noch gut wenn man Lilane Phiolen/Kästen braucht. Auslöscher kann man ab 31-33 Tragen dank Täglich Deff hat man die Marken für selbiges mit 31 Locker zusammen wenn man das will und den Passenden RR bekommt man bis 31/33 auch zusammen wenn man in T1-T3 durch RvR gelevelt hat + 1-3 Gebietslocks mitnehmen im T4. Die grünen 31er Waffen aus dem Land der Toten sind obendrein 1. für das Level Porno und 2. sockelbar ,sprich besser als alles was es in den gesammten T4 QÖ zu erbeuten gibt.



Genau das meine ich, Churchak. In meinen Augen ist das ein Konzeptfehler. Ohne Talismanslot kann man doch kein Item mehr gebrauchen, selbst im T1, wenn man viel Wert auf die Ausrüstung legt. Hier müsste eindeutig angesetzt werden, dass die Einfluss-Items aufgewertet werden. Wozu so viel leerer Inhalt? Mir geht es darum Abwechslung ins Spiel zu bringen. Der momentane Stand im RvR bietet einfach nicht genug, um Spieler langfristig bei der Stange zu alten. Eine Möglichkeit, um zahlenmäßige Unausgeglichenheit auszugleichen, ist natürlich die Implementierung von NPCs. Gutes PvE kann auch einen Teil beim RvR ausfüllen. Zur Zeit sind die PvE-Anteile zumindest überarbeitungswürdig.


----------



## Pymonte (1. Februar 2010)

Warum willst du so viele Items, die du dann eh nicht brauchst? Ob ich nun Auslöscher/Blutfürst oder ein anderes Set trage, ist doch vollkommen ralle


----------



## Churchak (1. Februar 2010)

Stimmt schon aber es ist halt schade das es in sachen leveln so viel an Abwegslung verloren geht. 
Klar nun hat man den Vorteil das alle Levelwillligen an einem Fleck sind und zwar LdT,aber fader gehts nun auch nimmer (wobei ich LdT als solches als sehr stimmig empfinde). Das ganze erinnert mich schon extre stark an Moderna zu DaoC Zeiten (alles steht um den Kristallspot und pullt maximale anzahl an Wichtel). Es gibt aber auch nix was einen halbwegs Anreiz schafft in die alten t4 Gebiete wenigstens ab und an zu gehn um da zu leveln,im Gegenteil Expe ist mau im vergleich zu LdT und irgendwelche schön Sachen gibts halt auch ned(einzige was mir erstrebenswert erscheint wär die kritt Waffe aus der 1. ÖQ BT Mittelgang).
Naja alles entwickelt sich weiter schad ist es in meinen Augen trotzallem drum.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. Februar 2010)

Es ist ganz normal für ein jetzt schon älteres Spiel dass die Anfanggebiete veröden. Man hat die Lower Tiers schon mit 2-3 Chars gesehen und wenn jetzt ein neuer dazu kommt will man ihn schnell ins T4 grinden und nicht wieder die selben Quests und Inis machen...wichtig wäre dass man am Endcontent weiter bastelt so dass dieser interessant bleibt.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Februar 2010)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/patchnotes/index.php?id=2010_1-3-4

Patchnotes 1.3.4


----------



## Peraine1 (2. Februar 2010)

Oh weh, Oh weh.

Das ist ja noch schlimmer als befürchtet. Byebye Abwechslung. ByeBye Vielfalt.

Allerdings denke ich, das ich nun raus habe was Mythic plant. Sie haben gemerkt das ihr Spiel keine Dauermotivation bietet und versuchen es gar nicht mehr, dafür wird der Fokus nun darauf ausgelegt das neue Spieler es möglichst angenehm, simpel und einfach haben. Dann bleiben sie 3 Monate bei der Stange und sind wieder weg, dafür kommen neue nach.

Scheinbar versucht Mythic aus ihrem gescheiterten MMORPG Warhammer Online ein neues Genre zu basteln. MMORPG hat nicht geklappt, also machen wir da eine art Fantasy Metzelorgie raus. Wenig Inhalt, dafür einfach einloggen, 1-2 Stunden spielen und Rest der Woche nicht mehr reinschauen. Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das bald die Monatlichen Gebühren wegfallen und dafür die Box-Preise wieder steigen. Anders kann ich mir die totale Ignoranz was eine Überarbeitung des Endkontents, Erweiterung der Rufränge oder Balancing der Klassen anbelangt nicht erklären.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, Szenarien die keiner mag, sind echt super Content. Es macht auch sicherlich weniger Spaß, wenn man nur noch die guten und lustigen Szenarien spielen kann.

Und du hast bestimtm nix raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, das alle T4 Scenarien ausser Schlacht um Praag ungeliebt sind... wach auf Pymonte, die nehmen den Großteil der Scenarien weg, nicht nur die ungeliebten. Zumindest bei den Leuten die ich Ingame getroffen habe, wurden Scenarien wie Caledor Wälder, Logrins Schmiede sogar noch lieber gespielt als Zerg um Praag. Ich persönlich fand auch die Grovod Höhlen prima, weil sie schön designt waren und das Einstürzen der Zugänge bei Flaggeneinahme wirklich was besonderes waren. Andere Leute liebten die Schlangenpassage oder die Heulende Schlucht...


Zum Thema nichts raus haben, das sind halt meine Schlussfolgerungen. Dinge wie überarbeitete Burgbelagerungen, mehr Endkontent, spannedere Hauptstädte, mehr Rufränge, mehr Vielfalt wurden bislang nicht angegangen. Dafür wird an der Optik gefeilt (Oh Shiny-Patch, neue Rüstungsdesign, wenn sie denn je kommen. Angekündigt wurden sie ja das erste Mal letzten Sommer), an der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit (Dieser bebilderte Einstieg wie man steuert ect., zusammenlegen auf die Chaos-Kampagne, T1 Dungeon) und das man mittlerweile nahezu alles hinterhergeschmissen wird. Für mich sieht das halt so aus, das Mythic nicht versucht die aktuellen Kunden zu halten sondern neue zu gewinnen. Kann natürlich jeder zu anderen Schlussfolgerungen kommen, aber das ist nunmal meine, und die kannst du mir auch nicht ausreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Achja, die Idee die rausgenommen SC's dann als Events zu verkaufen ist natürlich auch pfiffig. Die neuen spieler denken sich dann "Woha, jedes Wochenende ein neues Scenario, die sind aber fleißig!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2010)

Vor allem gegen was für Szenarien, die sich entschieden. Da gibt es wirklich nichts mehr schön zu reden, wenn das so umgesetzt wird. Im Phoenixtor hat man schon immer die langweiligsten Kämpfe gehabt. Mourkaintempel ist dann nun auch die Bomborgie für das T4. Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass Gromrilkreuzung, Reiklandhügel, Khaines Umarmung und Drachenfluch rausgenommen wurden. 

Naja, muss man sich eben halt nur noch in 500 oder 5000 Szenarien hinstellen, um die Emblene für seine Waffe zu erhalten. Das ist zwar nichts neues von Mythic, aber eine super Neuerung...


----------



## Flexaroni (2. Februar 2010)

No Comment zu den Patchnotes.

Da ich nun aber doch was dazu gesagt habe folgendes: die verbleibenden Szenarien sind, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auffallend AoE-Lastig, dazu kommt, dass jetzt sämtliche Szenarien für alle Zonen VPs bringen, sprich die Kinderpremades werden jetzt jedes Szenario besuchen, nicht nur das der Zone, in welcher grade gezergt wird. Wenn man also Abends gern einmal ein paar Pug-Szenarien spielt, dann ist dieser Patch sicherlich gegen die Spieler, 24/7 AoE gefarme in den Szenarien ist bei größeren Servern wohl das Ergebnis. 

Welche Spielerbasis sich Mythic erhalten will, weiß man ja schon etwas länger.

Und Peithon log ma wieder auf Karak Norn ein^^


----------



## Pymonte (2. Februar 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das alle T4 Scenarien ausser Schlacht um Praag ungeliebt sind... wach auf Pymonte, die nehmen den Großteil der Scenarien weg, nicht nur die ungeliebten. Zumindest bei den Leuten die ich Ingame getroffen habe, wurden Scenarien wie Caledor Wälder, Logrins Schmiede sogar noch lieber gespielt als Zerg um Praag. Ich persönlich fand auch die Grovod Höhlen prima, weil sie schön designt waren und das Einstürzen der Zugänge bei Flaggeneinahme wirklich was besonderes waren. Andere Leute liebten die Schlangenpassage oder die Heulende Schlucht...


 Als Gelegenheits SC Spieler fand ich tatsächlich alle T4 Sc's Scheiße bis auf Schlacht um Praag und Drachenfluch. Die Spielmechanik der anderen Szenarien haben die Meisten doch scheinbar eh nicht verstanden oder sie nicht genutzt, da dummes Zergen viel sinnvoller und ertragreicher war. Daher ist auch die Behauptung, dass nun alles Bomb-gerzerge-lastiger wird einfach hinfällig, da dies schon immer der Fall war.



> Zum Thema nichts raus haben, das sind halt meine Schlussfolgerungen. Dinge wie überarbeitete Burgbelagerungen, mehr Endkontent


 Was ist denn in deinen Augen "Endcontent"? Was fehlt daran und was wünscht du dir? Und jetzt nicht so lapidare 0-8-15 Phrase wie 'spannendere Kämpfe, mehr Abwechslung, mehr sonstwas', denn das ist so ungenau, da kann man alles (und auch nichts) drunter verbergen.


> , spannedere Hauptstädte,


Mehr RvR oder mehr PvE? Und wie soll man das deiner Meinung nach sinnvoll umsetzen? Ach ja, auch hier zählt die Standardausrede "Das müssen die Entwickler doch machen" nicht. Wer mit Kanonen schießt, der sollte auch Pulver und Kugel benutzen.


> mehr Rufränge,


Von mir aus, ich werd auch in einem Jahr noch nciht 80ig sein und das ist auch nicht mein Ziel.


> mehr Vielfalt wurden bislang nicht angegangen.


 Vielleicht weil ein funktionierenderer Schlachtverlauf erstmal sinnvoller ist, als solche Nebensächligkeiten? Obs nun RR80 oder 100 oder 1000 gibt ist erstmal unwichtig, wichtiger ist doch, dass das RvR auch funktioniert und das tut es. 


> Dafür wird an der Optik gefeilt (Oh Shiny-Patch, neue Rüstungsdesign, wenn sie denn je kommen. Angekündigt wurden sie ja das erste Mal letzten Sommer),


Tja, die neuen Grafikoptionen hätte ich auch nicht gebraucht, aber ein Graphic Team arbeitet nunmal an sowas und nicht an neuem RvR/PvE Mechaniken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> an der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit (Dieser bebilderte Einstieg wie man steuert ect., zusammenlegen auf die Chaos-Kampagne, T1 Dungeon) und das man mittlerweile nahezu alles hinterhergeschmissen wird.


Stimmt, das war echt scheiße damals. Du (und ich), wir mussten noch kämpfen beim Spielstart und nun sowas. Da wird den Leuten doch tatsächlich ein angenehmer Einstieg ins Spiel geboten. SOwas gabs früher nicht! Du zählst echt zu dieser verbohrten HC Fraktion, oder?



> Für mich sieht das halt so aus, das Mythic nicht versucht die aktuellen Kunden zu halten sondern neue zu gewinnen. Kann natürlich jeder zu anderen Schlussfolgerungen kommen, aber das ist nunmal meine, und die kannst du mir auch nicht ausreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist wohl eher Mythics Ziel, so wie bei jedem Betreiber, neue Spieler zu gewinnen und Alte zu behalten. Dabei legt Mythic aber eben nicht auf den WoW-Weg, dass man der COmm (also Leuten wie DIR) nachgibt und alles so ändert, wie sie es für richtig halten, sondern man will ein Mass RvR Spiel (ergo Zerg) haben und so soll es auch bleiben. Zusätzlich kommt da ja dann noch die GW Lizenz ins Spiel, sodass der Goblin eben nicht auf einem Pferd reiten kann. Daher "vergrault" man nunmal Spieler, die was anderes wollen. Aber so ist das im Leben, bekommt man es nicht hier, bekommt man es vielelicht dort. Es gibt genug andere MMOs und es gibt auch genug Leute, die WAR genau so mögen, wie es jetzt ist.



> Edit: Achja, die Idee die rausgenommen SC's dann als Events zu verkaufen ist natürlich auch pfiffig. Die neuen spieler denken sich dann "Woha, jedes Wochenende ein neues Scenario, die sind aber fleißig!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, weil Mythic ja auch einen Zustrom von 500 neuen Spielern pro Tag hat, die alle nichts von den alten SCs wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eher bringt das gelegentliche Anspielen mehr Reiz für ein ungeliebtes Szenario (vor allem wenn Belohnungen dran gekoppelt sind), als wenn es standard und immer da ist.


----------



## Churchak (2. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Vor allem gegen was für Szenarien, die sich entschieden. Da gibt es wirklich nichts mehr schön zu reden, wenn das so umgesetzt wird. Im Phoenixtor hat man schon immer die langweiligsten Kämpfe gehabt. Mourkaintempel ist dann nun auch die Bomborgie für das T4. Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass Gromrilkreuzung, Reiklandhügel, Khaines Umarmung und Drachenfluch rausgenommen wurden.



jo alle Bgs die ich mochte sind imo nicht auf der Liste. Gerade Khaines Umarmung war/ist eines meiner Lieblings Bgs hab da viele schöne Kämpfe erlebt und vorallem man kann da wunderbar den Zerg umgehn und das BG noch kippen.
Naja Phoenixtor sowie auch Nachtfeuerbecken waren/sind ja nach der änderung auch extrem schicke BGs geworden wo man viel Aktion hat. 
Ich find es obendrein noch absoluten Schrott das ich nun wie in WoW von Level 1- RR80 ein und die selben BGs machen darf und ich wette das es Muffig hinbekommt den BG-Bug wieder einzubaun so das über Wochen ein und das selbe BG aufgeht,sprich von Level 1 - RR80 Nordenwacht ....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (2. Februar 2010)

Oho, Pymonte hat mir den Krieg erklärt. Na dann wollen wir mal.




Pymonte schrieb:


> Als Gelegenheits SC Spieler fand ich tatsächlich alle T4 Sc's Scheiße bis auf Schlacht um Praag und Drachenfluch. Die Spielmechanik der anderen Szenarien haben die Meisten doch scheinbar eh nicht verstanden oder sie nicht genutzt, da dummes Zergen viel sinnvoller und ertragreicher war. Daher ist auch die Behauptung, dass nun alles Bomb-gerzerge-lastiger wird einfach hinfällig, da dies schon immer der Fall war.
> 
> Was ist denn in deinen Augen "Endcontent"? Was fehlt daran und was wünscht du dir? Und jetzt nicht so lapidare 0-8-15 Phrase wie 'spannendere Kämpfe, mehr Abwechslung, mehr sonstwas', denn das ist so ungenau, da kann man alles (und auch nichts) drunter verbergen.
> 
> Mehr RvR oder mehr PvE? Und wie soll man das deiner Meinung nach sinnvoll umsetzen? Ach ja, auch hier zählt die Standardausrede "Das müssen die Entwickler doch machen" nicht. Wer mit Kanonen schießt, der sollte auch Pulver und Kugel benutzen.



Okay, das wäre erstmal Vielfalt an der Characterentwicklung. Ein Großteil der Klassen hat einen Standardspec, weil die anderen Trees Unnütz, verbuggt oder schlecht durchdacht sind. Tanks haben es hier noch am besten, da sie zumindest zwischen Deff und Off wechsel können. Bei Klassen wie dem Schattenkrieger sieht es da schon mau aus, was Individualität angeht. Wie ist denn dein Hj geskillt? Schön wären auch eine Auswahl an aktiven Ruffähigkeiten, von mir aus auch ab Level 40, damit du nicht gleich "Randoms!" schreist, wo man sich halt eine von dreien aussuchen kann. Ganz mies ist es was die Ausrüstung anbelangt, so wenig Auswahl habe ich noch in keinem Spiel zuvor gesehen. Im Grunde sind alle Items, die nicht zu einem Set gehören, Crap. Was dazu führt das die Spieler entweder mit dem aktuellen Rufrangset rumlaufen oder dem Pendant aus dem PvE-Instanzen, von denen es unglaubliche 4(!) gibt für vierziger. Vor allem Heiler haben es noch schlimmer, da dort die PvP Sets meist nutzlos sind da sie auf Damage ausgelegt sind. Die können NUR das PvE Set tragen. Abwechslung und Individualität = Null. Abweichen könnte man nur per den Sockelsots, da aber jede Klasse ganz klar Stats hat, die mehr bringen als die anderen, sockeln auch 90% immer das gleiche wie ihr Nachbar. Schick wäre hier ein Craftingsystem wo man gleichwertige, aber anders gewichtet Ausrüstung herstellen kann. Würde auch das Geld wieder sinnvoll machen.

Kommen wir zum PvP "Endkontent". Der ist ja so Awesome. Wir locken eine Zone, gehen dann einfach in die feindliche Stadt und schließen PQ's ab, die uns % geben. Haben wir 100% zusammen haben wir gewonnen. Na, das ist ja eine epische Schlacht um die Hauptstadt, lieber Mann. Das konnte man noch verkaufen, als es Festungen gab die als Schutz galten. Nun marschiert man einfach so in die Stadt. Sehr logisch, wieso das Gebiet noch locken? Man kann doch einfach so erobern, da müsste es doch reichen, im PvE Gebiet zur Stadt zu reiten. Die Eroberung der Stadt sollte auch eine Schlacht sein. Mit Verteidigern die den Vorteil ihrer riesigen, befestigten Stadt nutzen dürfen und Gegnern, die die Verteidiger überwinden und am Ende den König legen. Nichts mit PvE Instanzen, nichts mit %-Rechnung wo man Mathematik studiert haben muss um den Lock zu verstehen. Kein Respawn direkt in der Stadt. Angreifer gegen Verteidiger, wer stirbt ist raus oder muss zumindest wieder den Weg zur Stadt hinlegen. Sowas ist ein Kampf. Nicht das was wir aktuell haben.


Und das ganz traurige? Das was wir haben, ist verbuggt und öde. Beispiel: Die KH-Instanz in der Unvermeidlichen ist seit 6 Monaten immer noch nicht angepasst an die Änderung, das man nur noch mit 24 Mann rein kann und nicht mehr mit 48. Die Hp's und der Schaden der Mobs ist unverändert. Ein echter Knaller. Als Ausgleich sind die 8 Bosse darin alle gleich und öde. Die machen bis auf den vorletzen nichts besonders und sind reiner Tank%Druff. Dauert halt nur mit 24 Mann 20-30 Minuten taste festklemmen bis sie down sind. Die Destrus dürfen bei uns ja nicht mehr den König legen seit zwei Monaten wegen den Bugs. Ich finds zwar Klasse, das die ganzen PvE-PvPler leer ausgehen, aber eine Frechheit ist das trotzdem.

Achja, und kommen wir zum Generellen RvR. Keeps die Keeps sind wären schön. So mit Schießscharten, Wachen die was taugen, Teuren Belagerungswaffen die dafür einen Effekt haben und vom Gegner beachtet werden müssen. Einen Keeplord der nicht von einem DD und einem Heiler gekillt werden kann oder der bei einer großen Kampf nebenbei in 15 Sekunden vom AE umkippt obwohl noch massig Deffer leben. Oder Zonen, wo man nicht wie die Gondel durch die Geisterbahn bugsiert wird und man kaum dem Mainzerg ausweichen kann. Oder Zonen, wo man nicht inenrhalb von 30-45 Sekunden jedes Keep erreicht und somit das töten von Gegnern Null bringt. Sowas halt. Reicht das oder soll ich noch mehr Pulver und Kanonen mitbringen?




> Von mir aus, ich werd auch in einem Jahr noch nciht 80ig sein und das ist auch nicht mein Ziel.
> Vielleicht weil ein funktionierenderer Schlachtverlauf erstmal sinnvoller ist, als solche Nebensächligkeiten? Obs nun RR80 oder 100 oder 1000 gibt ist erstmal unwichtig, wichtiger ist doch, dass das RvR auch funktioniert und das tut es.



Was'n Joke. Erst schreibst du ein funktionierender Schlachtverlauf ist sinnvoller und sollte zuerst bearbeitet werden, im gleichen Satz aber dann, das das RvR ja funktioniert. Was denn nun? Wenn schon alles Awesome ist, könnte man doch mal ebend paar Rufränge freischalten oder einfach eine offene Punktezählung einführen, damit man nach RR80 wenigstens noch Rufpunkte sehen kann die man erhalten würde.




> Tja, die neuen Grafikoptionen hätte ich auch nicht gebraucht, aber ein Graphic Team arbeitet nunmal an sowas und nicht an neuem RvR/PvE Mechaniken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt. Ist ja nicht so, das bei den letzten zwei großen Entlassungswellen bei Mythic sie einfach ein paar Grafiker mehr hätten rauskegeln können und dafür Designer behalten. Allerdings ging es mir hier mehr darum aufzuzeigen, das es Mythic scheinbar wichtiger ist, das Spiel hübsch aussehen zu lassen auf Videos und Screenshots, um ein paar Schaafe anzulocken als sich um die wirklichen Probleme zu kümmern.



> Stimmt, das war echt scheiße damals. Du (und ich), wir mussten noch kämpfen beim Spielstart und nun sowas. Da wird den Leuten doch tatsächlich ein angenehmer Einstieg ins Spiel geboten. SOwas gabs früher nicht! Du zählst echt zu dieser verbohrten HC Fraktion, oder?




Ja, ich hatte es so hart. So hart, das Mobs auf meinem Level vom reinen Autoattack umgefallen sind. So schwer hatte ich Angehöriger der Hardcore Fraktion das damals. Im Grunde genommen hatte ich das aber auch nur erwähnt, weil du meine Vermutung mit der Fokussierung auf neue Spieler anstatt das halten der Alten topediert hattest. Ich finds an sich toll wenn es Neulinge komfortabel haben. Trotzdem möchte ich zumindst etwas Herausforderung haben. Aber das ist leider auch im Singlepalyer in Mode gekommen, wo ich beim Durchspielen in letzter Zeit selten mal Neuladen, mich anstrengen oder wirklich nachdenken musste.




> Es ist wohl eher Mythics Ziel, so wie bei jedem Betreiber, neue Spieler zu gewinnen und Alte zu behalten. Dabei legt Mythic aber eben nicht auf den WoW-Weg, dass man der COmm (also Leuten wie DIR) nachgibt und alles so ändert, wie sie es für richtig halten, sondern man will ein Mass RvR Spiel (ergo Zerg) haben und so soll es auch bleiben. Zusätzlich kommt da ja dann noch die GW Lizenz ins Spiel, sodass der Goblin eben nicht auf einem Pferd reiten kann. Daher "vergrault" man nunmal Spieler, die was anderes wollen. Aber so ist das im Leben, bekommt man es nicht hier, bekommt man es vielelicht dort. Es gibt genug andere MMOs und es gibt auch genug Leute, die WAR genau so mögen, wie es jetzt ist.



Ja, mir hat wirklich keiner nachgegeben. Ich wollte seit Release das es keine  Ruf mehr für PvE gibt und das sich mein Char hinsetzen kann. Zumindest das hinsetzen soll ja irgendwann kommen (Angeblich im letzten Patch, in den neuen Patchnotizen stehts ja aber auch noch nicht....) Aber Mythics Weg scheint ja von Erfolg gekrönt zu sein, deswegen dürfen mittlerweile auch 80% der Angestellten dort ihre neue Freizeit genießen.




> Ja, weil Mythic ja auch einen Zustrom von 500 neuen Spielern pro Tag hat, die alle nichts von den alten SCs wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zumindest hat Mythic die Endless Trial im T1 und daher wohl genug Spieler jeden Tag, die sich von solchen Events blenden lassen. Scenarien zu entfernen weil sie ja angeblich so unbeliebt sind und sie dann als Events wieder einzuführen halte zumindest ich für merkwürdig. Du nicht?



Am Ende nochmal gesagt denke ich, Warhammer lebt im Moment nur vom Release und dem Marketing damals. Ich lese oft "Ich habe WoW satt und wollte mal was anderes probieren, wie ist denn War so?". Warhammer scheint das zweitbekannteste MMORPG zu sein (Oder wurde mittlerweile von Aion abgelöst. k.A.) durch das damalige Tammtamm zu Release, weshalb viele Neugierige da mal gucken. Es gibt aber genug andere Spiele, auch im PvP Bereich, die da mehr bietet und es eher verdient hätte, die der breiten Masse aber unbekannt sind, weil da kein Blizzard oder EA hinter steht sondern ein kleines Indi-Entwicklerstudio.

Ich habe gesprochen.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Februar 2010)

Ich erkläre niemanden den Krieg, nur weil ich nicht seiner Meinung bin.



> Wie ist denn dein Hj geskillt?



Kann man in meinem Blog nachlesen, hier auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Inquisition (und 5 Punkte Beichte). 



> Schön wären auch eine Auswahl an aktiven Ruffähigkeiten, von mir aus auch ab Level 40,


 Ja, wär mal ne nette Sache und die Idee ist nicht neu, Frage ist halt nur: bringt die Fähigkeit genug, dass man sie kauft OHNE dabei das Spielgeschehen zu kippen? Ist wie mit den Belagerungswaffen: zu stark, dann sind sie die spielentscheidenden Faktoren, zu schwach, dann will sie keiner.



> Ganz mies ist es was die Ausrüstung anbelangt, so wenig Auswahl habe ich noch in keinem Spiel zuvor gesehen. Im Grunde sind alle Items, die nicht zu einem Set gehören, Crap. Was dazu führt das die Spieler entweder mit dem aktuellen Rufrangset rumlaufen oder dem Pendant aus dem PvE-Instanzen, von denen es unglaubliche 4(!) gibt für vierziger.


 Reicht doch, welches Spiel hat denn mit großartig mehr Sets pro Klasse angefangen? Und man braucht ja nun keine Alternativen zu den Sets. Bisher wurde in keinem Spiel die Alternative dem Set vorgezogen (außer sie war besser, aber das ist ja immer relativ zum Set).



> Abweichen könnte man nur per den Sockelsots, da aber jede Klasse ganz klar Stats hat, die mehr bringen als die anderen, sockeln auch 90% immer das gleiche wie ihr Nachbar. Schick wäre hier ein Craftingsystem wo man gleichwertige, aber anders gewichtet Ausrüstung herstellen kann. Würde auch das Geld wieder sinnvoll machen.


 jap, aber mehr Crafting ist auch mehr Farm. Bindet zwar Spieler die Stumpf grinden wollen, find ich aber persönlich Scheiße. Wegen mir muss es nichtmal Talismane und Tränke/Salben geben. Und je stärker der Fokus auf die Items gelegt wird, dasto mehr kommt der WoW Faktor ins Spiel (DPS Meter usw)




> wer stirbt ist raus oder muss zumindest wieder den Weg zur Stadt hinlegen


Stimmt, macht sicherlich Spaß alle 10min 20min zur Stadt zu reiten, während man als Deffer dann 20min in der Stadt veröden muss.



> Oder Zonen, wo man nicht inenrhalb von 30-45 Sekunden jedes Keep erreicht und somit das töten von Gegnern Null bringt.


 Da ist wieder die Frage: wieviele Spieler tun sich heutzutage den Frust an und Reiten erstmal 10min zum Keep? Vermutlich nur ein verschwindend gerinder Teil. Da die Gestorbenenen eh in Operation Perlenkette zum Keep reiten, kann man sie ja im kleinen Trupp abfangen. Zusätzlich haben auch beide Seiten einen kurzen Reitweg, hält sich also die Waage.




> Was'n Joke. Erst schreibst du ein funktionierender Schlachtverlauf ist sinnvoller und sollte zuerst bearbeitet werden, im gleichen Satz aber dann, das das RvR ja funktioniert. Was denn nun?



Schlachtverlauf != RvR

Ich habe damit gemeint, das die Kampagne korrekt läuft, und da muss noch was getan werden. RvR funktioniert, sonst würde man es nicht spielen (so wi früher)



> Stimmt. Ist ja nicht so, das bei den letzten zwei großen Entlassungswellen bei Mythic sie einfach ein paar Grafiker mehr hätten rauskegeln können und dafür Designer behalten. Allerdings ging es mir hier mehr darum aufzuzeigen, das es Mythic scheinbar wichtiger ist, das Spiel hübsch aussehen zu lassen auf Videos und Screenshots, um ein paar Schaafe anzulocken als sich um die wirklichen Probleme zu kümmern.


Und weiterhin, es gibt nur die verifizierte Aussage, dass viele (80) Arbeiter entlassen wurden, nicht, aus welchen Ressorts sie stammen.



> Ja, ich hatte es so hart. So hart, das Mobs auf meinem Level vom reinen Autoattack umgefallen sind. So schwer hatte ich Angehöriger der Hardcore Fraktion das damals.



Sinn nicht verstanden. Es ging mir nur darum, dass du dich über den verbesserten Einspiel ins Spiel beschwerst, als obs das ultimativ Schlimmste wäre, was man dem Spiel angetan hat. Dabei war das wohl einer der wichtigsten Schritte, wenn man sich die Entwicklung anschaut. 



> Zumindest hat Mythic die Endless Trial im T1 und daher wohl genug Spieler jeden Tag, die sich von solchen Events blenden lassen. Scenarien zu entfernen weil sie ja angeblich so unbeliebt sind und sie dann als Events wieder einzuführen halte zumindest ich für merkwürdig. Du nicht?


Nö, aber ich bin auch nciht paranoid und unterstelle jedem Böse absichten, nur weil er Entscheidungen trifft, die nicht allen gefallen. So ist das nunmal im Leben. Nur um nochmal zu meiner WarCraft 3 Map zurück zukommen, meine Tester fordern auch viele Features und Veränderungen, aber ich werde sie bestimmt nicht alle erfüllen oder mache manchmal sogar Sachen, die sie nicht gut finden. Einerseits weil sie den größeren Kontext nicht sehen, oder weil ich mir darunter etwas anderes vorgestellt habe. Ist eben ein Typisches Sender-Empfänger-Problem. Und auch bei Mythic arbeiten nur Menschen.

Hatte noch ein bisschen mehr gequotet, aber Buffed hat da nun ne Begrenzung, daher habe ich ca 50% wieder rauskürzen müssen.


----------



## Peraine1 (2. Februar 2010)

Nunja, ich könnte nun auch wieder quoten, aber einigen wir uns doch einfach auf unsere Unterschiedlichen Meinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, hätte Mythic ihre Prioritäten am Anfang auf andere Bereiche verteilt würde Warhammer heute besser dastehen als es ist. Ich habe ja auch lange gehofft das das spiel die Kurve bekommt, aber die letzten Patches haben mich überzeugt, das da nichts mehr kommt.

Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache, das Mythic vieles versprochen hat was kommen würde, manche Sachen seien nur Übergangslösungen oder die spartansichen Änderungen "Nur der erste Schritt für weitere Veränderungen" Was daraus wurde und uns gerade die letzten Patches geliefert wurde war dann in meinen Augen eine Frechheit. Wenn ich eine Sache nicht leiden kann ist, wenn man mich für dumm verkaufen will, und das hat Mythic mMn getan. Alles Great und Awesome und exciting plans for the future. Passiert ist fast nichts. Ich konnte es halt nicht mehr hören.

Dazu noch das Dreamteam von GoA, mit den lustigen Standardmails auf Tickets und der Devise "in 99% der Fälle verbieten unsere Richtlinien den Spielern zu helfen". Das Fass zum überlaufen brachte dann die Tatsache, das manche meiner Threads im offiziellen Forum von anderen Spielern (!) kommentarlos gelöscht wurden oder in dunkle Bereiche des Forums verschwanden eher sie jemand lesen konnte. Ich meine, ich schreibe zwar meine Meinung, aber benutze weder Schimpfworte, noch werde ich abfällig ect. Teils habe ich 20-30 Minuten an einem Post geschrieben und dann war es futsch. Das diese Spieler dann Ingame mit den Specialmounts rumreiten und im Forum so undurchdachte Aussagen machen wie "Ich weiß schon wie man einen GM erreichen kann", onwohl sie ja angeblich keine Spezialbehandlung bekommen sollten.

Ach was schreibe ich noch. Ich hätte mit Warhammer gerne ein Spiel gehabt was mich wieder für Jahre gefesselt hätte, dabei musste ich zusehen wie es mit Karacho gegen die Wand gefahren worde. Und das ist halt das traurige, an der ganzen Geschichte.


----------



## Churchak (3. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und weiterhin, es gibt nur die verifizierte Aussage, dass viele (80) Arbeiter entlassen wurden, nicht, aus welchen Ressorts sie stammen.


wenn man sich die Patchnotizen von 1.3.3 und 1.3.4 zu Gemüte führt und was da zB an Klassen geändert/verbessert wurde kann man schon erahnen wer gehn musste/durfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. Februar 2010)

Na ganz tolles Kino, da hat doch wieder irgendwer in der Müffig Kantine heimlich Trompetenblüten in den Tee geschmissen. Anderes kann mich doch diese total sinnfreien Änderungen an den Szenarien nicht erklären.

Ich twinke sehr gerne und gerade weil es in jedem Tier neue Szenarien gab, hat mir das bei Warhamer besonders viel spaß gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt dran denke dass man wenn man Pech hat von 1-40 immer das selbe Szenario spielen darf, wird mir ganz anderes. 
Jedes Szenario in den verschiedenen Tiers hat irgendwo Spaß gemacht. Doch nach 7-8 Levlen hingen sie einem dann meist schon zum Hals raus und man war froh dass man endlich ins nächste Tier konnte um sich dort für neue Szenarien anzumelden.

Und wieso wurden so viele Szenarien rausgenommen? Und wieso packt man das Bomberszenario Mourkain Tempel ins T4, das ist doch Irrsinn....Vor allem wenn da 2 Bomberpremades reigehen ist das Szanrio doch eh nur 2 min auf., weil dann die Punkte voll sind.


Das sind die dämlichsten Änderungen seit langem, fast noch schlimmer wie das mit den Festungen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das alles noch gut geht.


----------



## Miracolax (3. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hatte noch ein bisschen mehr gequotet, aber Buffed hat da nun ne Begrenzung, daher habe ich ca 50% wieder rauskürzen müssen.



Soviel Arbeit, obwohl du doch eigentlich gar nichts mehr hier hier reinschreiben wolltest? Ist der erhoffte Aufschrei "bitte bitte bleib doch" wohl ausgeblieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Soviel Arbeit, obwohl du doch eigentlich gar nichts mehr hier hier reinschreiben wolltest? Ist der erhoffte Aufschrei "bitte bitte bleib doch" wohl ausgeblieben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nana, man wird doch nicht nachtragend sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Politiker sagen schließlich auch an einem Tag "hü" und am nächsten wieder "hott". 

Ich hätte übrigens noch eine Klasse Idee. Man nimmt noch ein weiteres Szenario raus und benennt das Spiel in World of Warhammer (kurz: WoW) um. ^^

Schade finde ich, dass Mythic sich weder an den Bedürfnissen der Com, noch an ihren eigenen Versprechungen orientieren. Bis auf die Levelanpassungen im T2-T4, das schon längst überfällig war, finde ich keine gute Neuerung. Die Waffen werden vielleicht nicht so schnell zu erhalten sein, aber man kann sich vorstellen, was so eine Hexenkriegerin mit zwei solchen Waffen mit einer 3er-Gruppe Neu-40er macht. Es werden wieder nur diejenigen bevorzugt, die eh schon gut sind, dass sie niemand schlagen kann... Weniger Szenarien-Abwechslung würde ich auch nicht gerade als tolle Neuerung einstufen, vor allem, weil nun fast nur noch Bomberszenarien im T4 vorzufinden sind. Ich hätte noch eine super Idee für ein neues Szenario: Einfach beide Spawnpunkte direkt aufeinanderlegen und keine Wachen oder ähnliches einbauen, damit man direkt loslegen kann und die Bomben schon ihre Abzeichen sammeln können. Es gibt wirklich niemanden, der wirklich ernsthaft sagt, dass der Patch 100%ig super ist. Kritiker gibt es natürlich immer, aber man sollte doch nicht zu viele Kritiker haben, wenn man etwas verbessern möchte.


----------



## Churchak (3. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> , aber man kann sich vorstellen, was so eine Hexenkriegerin mit zwei solchen Waffen mit einer 3er-Gruppe Neu-40er macht.



das was sie auch ohne selbigen waffen auch jetzt macht ........ och mensch komm doch mal von diesen kommunistischen Ideen weg wo alles gleich sein soll und jeder genau die gleichen Chancen haben muss egal ob der jenige seit 6 Monaten nen Char spielt oder halt nicht........ im übrigen das was ich bisher gesehn hab wird es mit den Waffen wohl genauso gestaffelt zu gehn wie mit den RvR Sets sprich es bringt dir nix nur 1000000000 Marken zu farmen und das teil zu kaufen wenn du den nötigen RR nicht hast kannst du sie ned tragen.Und wenn du den Rang hast dann solltest du schon ne Chance haben auch bessere Ausrüstung tragen zu können und wenn die PvP Waffen dann noch besser sind als jegliche PvE Waffe auch dann sag ich richtig so! RR60+ zu werden ist nen ganzes Stück Arbeit und macht man auch als Rubbelgrp ned mal über nacht.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> das was sie auch ohne selbigen waffen auch jetzt macht ........ och mensch komm doch mal von diesen kommunistischen Ideen weg wo alles gleich sein soll und jeder genau die gleichen Chancen haben muss egal ob der jenige seit 6 Monaten nen Char spielt oder halt nicht........ im übrigen das was ich bisher gesehn hab wird es mit den Waffen wohl genauso gestaffelt zu gehn wie mit den RvR Sets sprich es bringt dir nix nur 1000000000 Marken zu farmen und das teil zu kaufen wenn du den nötigen RR nicht hast kannst du sie ned tragen.



Jetzt widersprichst du dir aber, denn das was du am Ende sagst ist doch genau was er anprangert.

Es mag sein, dass jetzt auch neue Spieler über Szenarien direkt schon Marken sammeln können, aber sie können diese nicht nutzen wegen des mangelnden RRs. Also wird das "Gap" zwischen Neueinsteiger und Altem Hasen noch weiter, da dieser nun nicht nur einen höheren RR hat (besseres gear, mehr Ruftalentpunkte usw.), sondern auch noch bessere Waffen.

Ab einem gewissen Alter sollten MMOs versuchen diesen Abstand zwischen Spielern der 1. Stunde und Neueinsteigern immer mal wieder zu verkürzen, damit das nicht ausartet. Niemand mag gern 1 Jahr lang "aufholen" um konkurrenzfähig zu sein (Achtung Extrembeispiel).


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Februar 2010)

Naja ich hatte ja Hoffnung als ich bei ihn das Wort Pool lass. Dachte cool, versuchen sie jetzt ihre SC alle in ein Pool zu werfen und halt auf Tiers zu beschränken und man meldet sich über ein Queue an und fertig. 
Nein Sie schaffen fast alle SC ab, gut stört nicht wirklich da die meistens SC eh durch gezerge entschieden wurden bei dem Durchschnittlichen PUGs. Naja gut, aber das sie auf 6 SC beschneiden und im T1 2 davon anbieten, im T2 dann +1 SC und im T3 dann sogar +2 SC und im T4 +1 SC ist doch schwach, wo sie vorher mit stolzen was weiß ich 20 SC gestartet sind, wo noch einige groß davon tönten, dass es bei anderen Konkurenz Produkten ja nur 5 oder 6 gibt.
Ähm Mythic zeigt, warum andere MMOS nicht ohne weiteres SC raus bringen. Weil wenn man ein neues SC entwirft, muss es anders sein als die Vorhergenden sein. Also aussehen, Objekte und vorallem Mechanik und Spielgefühl. Aber das war ja nicht der große Hit.

Nein ihr Plan SC nicht nur mit Marken zu belohnen, sondern als Bonus noch mit Extra Insignien, die man gut auch bei einer Keep Belagerung bekommt. Aber egal, wozu. Das derbste daran ist. Das Ding bekommt man nur mit Level 40, weils ja so unfair ist das schon mit Level 32 zu bekommen ... ja aber würfeln kann aich mit 32 auf alle Items, gut ok der Grund bleibt mir denk ich eh fern. Dann aber Marken ausschütten. Ob man gewinnt oder verliert abhängig von den Realm victory Points und wo sie es dann darauf beziehen wollen. Naja kann also passieren, dass man dutzenden Marken bekommt fürs dabei sein, weil man 2 Minuten vor schluss rein kommt. Aber dafür nur 50 RP und nächste mal weil man tot gezergt wurde am eigenen Camp, aber kills und Heals hatte 2000 RP und 1 Marke .. ergibt find ich sinn. Dadurch wird aber leider auch das Open RVR vielleicht uninteressanter. Im schlimmsten Fall und man bekommt dieses Zeug natürlich fürs Keeperobern, ob Player deffen oder nicht. Also naja ... das ist nicht wirklich was.

Das es genug Ideen für Endgame Content gab, ist glaub ich auch bekannt. Aber das Problem bei WAR Endgame Content einzubauen ist sehr schwer. Da man die festen Zonen schon verbaut hat und zugemauert. So das es jetzt affig wirken würde, einfach mal Middenheim ins Spiel zu bringen oder gar den unwichtigsten Ort wie Mortheim, als RVR Lakes. Damit man dort neue Konzepte probieren kann etc. Das ist glaub ich nur Hoffnung. Dann lieber ihren alten Content Umgestalten, dass wäre echt besser und darauf neu aufbauen. Denn Land der Toten hätte locker eine schöne PVE Zone werden können, die man über RVR im T4 bekommt, ohne dass es eine Wüste sein muss. Einfach pro Paarung eben eine solche Zone oder für alle Paarungen eine solche Zone. Gibt genug Orte, die sich dafür besser eigenen und von der wichtigkeit des Krieges auch betroffen sein könnten. Denn mal ehrlich. Also Hochelf geb ich Ultuhan auf, ziehe ins Imerpium und gebe es dann auf, für Items aus den Gruften? Bissel sehr hart oder. Als Hochelfen geben ja gern alles auf, was sie sind, aber dass sie dann noch Items hinterlaufen, welche teilweise im Weißen Turm denk ich auch zu finden sind ... ok. 
Nein Endgame bei WAR würde nur aufgehen, wenn die Lake Konzepte geändert werden würden und mehr Optionen für eine Belagerung bestehen als durch ein Tor zu laufen. Denn eine Gegnerische Burg kennt ihren Schwachpunkt und das ist nunmal eben das Tor. Aber ein Angreifer greift nicht nur das Tor an, nur weil es der Schwachpunkt ist. Verrat, Krankheiten, Belagerungsmaschinen, Feuer, Aushungern etc. Waren im Mittelalter Optionen um Burgen zu erobern. Auch die Größe dieser Keeps oder der weg des Eroberns sollte geändert werden. Mehr über Domination eine Burg erobern und den Keeplord so zu sagen, als Zusätzlichen Domination Flag einrichten und fertig. Solange der lebt gibt es gute Buffs für die Verteidiger, ist er tot schwenkt es um. Eben mehr in die Richtung um die Burg kämpfen und nicht um 3 Türen und den Lord. Also mehr um die eigentliche Burg regelrecht fechten. Das wären denk ich wege, mit den WAR gut fahren könnte. Aber SC "Pool" Einführen in den man fast alles SC auf nur 6 beschränkt und vielleicht noch die gloreichen für die Steps. Dann ist es nicht gerade mehr als bei einem PVE lasstigen Althasen. Also da zeigt sich schon, dass Mythic am Anfang einfach Fehl geplant hat. Meine ich schreib auch viel und sag wenig, nur ich verlange dafür kein Geld. Mythic hat viele SC geboten, davon waren aber alle vom GEfühl her gleich. So kein wirklicher unterschied zu spüren. Aber verlangt dafür so viel Geld, wie andere Spiele die ausgereifter sind und als Zukunfts aussichten bietet es sowas.

Also hm ... da kann man nur hoffen ihr nächster Patch bietet mehr. Ich glaube das diese Patchnotes Mythic einige Kunden kosten werden, vielleicht kommen einige wieder. Weil neue Items locken ja auch paar an. Aber die bleiben nicht lang und das SC nur durch Marken interessant gemacht werden können, spricht auf keinen FAll für die SCs.


----------



## Churchak (3. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Jetzt widersprichst du dir aber, denn das was du am Ende sagst ist doch genau was er anprangert.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass jetzt auch neue Spieler über Szenarien direkt schon Marken sammeln können, aber sie können diese nicht nutzen wegen des mangelnden RRs. Also wird das "Gap" zwischen Neueinsteiger und Altem Hasen noch weiter, da dieser nun nicht nur einen höheren RR hat (besseres gear, mehr Ruftalentpunkte usw.), sondern auch noch bessere Waffen.
> 
> Ab einem gewissen Alter sollten MMOs versuchen diesen Abstand zwischen Spielern der 1. Stunde und Neueinsteigern immer mal wieder zu verkürzen, damit das nicht ausartet. Niemand mag gern 1 Jahr lang "aufholen" um konkurrenzfähig zu sein (Achtung Extrembeispiel).



Das machen sie doch in dem sie ne neuen Marken einführen.Das Geweine wär ja zu verstehn wenn die neuen Waffen für die alten Marken zu haben wären weil sich dann alle die schon lange ihren Char spielen selbige auf einen Schlag hätten hohlen können. Da dem aber so nicht ist = wieder nur gelaber ala "Wäh wäh wäh die haun mich einfach so um." 
Den vorteil den die "alten" nun haben ist der das sie die Waffen wohl gleich anlegen dürfen wenn sie die marken zusamm haben(ganz davon abgesehn das die besagten Leute wohl eh schon lange mit den guten PvE waffen aus LV/GdG umrennen und somit eh keine so grosse Aufwertung ihrer Ausrüsstung erfahren dürften),da ich aber was von zB ~800 königs Marken für die RR70+ waffen gelesen hab dürfte das wohl nen Weilchen dauern bis damit alle RR80er rumrennen ..... selbst wenn da pro gewonnenen 500er SC 1-5 stück fallen.


@Golrik Textwand lies doch mal bissel im Offiforum und dann wird dir nicht entgehn das die Sache mit den nur 6 SCs noch nicht in trocknen Tüchern ist.Zum Glück.


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2010)

Das ganze Rufrang gerammsche ist doch von Anfang an verzerrt gewesen. Meinen ersten Char auf Egrimm konnte ich rufrangtechnisch erstmal in die Tonne kloppen, weil dort keine Gegner waren. Selbst wenn ich den Ruf von allen meinen Chars zusammenpacken würde, dann käme ich sicher nicht über RR70 hinaus und ich habe eigentlich schon sehr viel gespielt. Wie gesagt Churchak, bei einem PvE-Spiel kannst du die Itemschraube beliebig hochschrauben, weil die Leute nicht gegeneinander antreten müssen. Bei Warhammer hingegen ist die Kombination von mehr Fähigkeiten und besserer Ausrüstung einfach nur Gift für gutes und spannendes PvP. Besonders spannend finde ich es nicht, wenn z. B. eine 30er gegen eine 40er Gruppe antritt, aber auf dem Niveau werden wir uns dann bald wieder bewegen. Hätten sie eigentlich die PvP-Server auflassen können, damit die RR80er mit Waffen und voll gebufft bis an die Decke auch mal den 20er-30er-KT zeigen kann, wo der Hammer hängt.


----------



## Brummbör (4. Februar 2010)

immer schön zu sehen wie die fähnchen im wind wehen. sonst wurde sich immer über wow und die paar bgs die es da gibt lustig gemacht, nun sind wir nahezu bei der gleichen anzahl und es ist ein vorteil weil man sich ja auf ein paar konzentriert........ mal schauen welche windrichtung morgen ansteht.

wenn müffic morgen alle inis rauspatched, das crafting und alle scs dafür nur noch eine map pro tier gebiet lässt kann man wohl auch noch lesen:"super! denn ICH brauch das alles nicht."
und weil ja so viele dieser meinung sind haben wir weltweit nur noch 10(?) server. spricht für den erfolg der patchpolitik.


----------



## Churchak (4. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Das ganze Rufrang gerammsche ist doch von Anfang an verzerrt gewesen. Meinen ersten Char auf Egrimm konnte ich rufrangtechnisch erstmal in die Tonne kloppen, weil dort keine Gegner waren. Selbst wenn ich den Ruf von allen meinen Chars zusammenpacken würde, dann käme ich sicher nicht über RR70 hinaus und ich habe eigentlich schon sehr viel gespielt. Wie gesagt Churchak, bei einem PvE-Spiel kannst du die Itemschraube beliebig hochschrauben, weil die Leute nicht gegeneinander antreten müssen. Bei Warhammer hingegen ist die Kombination von mehr Fähigkeiten und besserer Ausrüstung einfach nur Gift für gutes und spannendes PvP. Besonders spannend finde ich es nicht, wenn z. B. eine 30er gegen eine 40er Gruppe antritt, aber auf dem Niveau werden wir uns dann bald wieder bewegen. Hätten sie eigentlich die PvP-Server auflassen können, damit die RR80er mit Waffen und voll gebufft bis an die Decke auch mal den 20er-30er-KT zeigen kann, wo der Hammer hängt.



was hat nen level 20er im t4 verloren ? bzw wär es peinlich wenn ne grp rr80er gegen nen kt 20-30er verliert ! 
Es wird immer skuriler nun solln Level 2Xer schon ne gute chance auf nen Win gegen RR70+ Leute haben? Also Leute die ihre Chars seit über nem halben Jahr intensiv spieln ! was kommt als nächstes? Ne Forderung nach nem Buff der den Schaden und die HP jedesmal wenn man auf die Fresse bekommt um 10% anhebt?
Und noch mal die neuen waffen sind die PvP Gegenstücke von den PvE Waffen die es schon seit über nem Jahr im Spiel gibt! RR6X Waffen zB werden die Gegenstücke von LV Waffen sein die seit Monaten von den ach so imba RR80er getragen werden und auch von jedem anderen 40er besorgt werden konnten,sprich da ändert sich rein garnix.Und wenn du nun meinst das dein Sieg einzig und allein von der tollen Waffe abhängt kannst du auch immernoch mit Level 40 RR 1 nach LV/GsG rein und dir besagte Waffe orgen (oder kaufst dir die passende Sandsturm im AH,bzw ergrindest sie dir selber) 

Und ja auch ich fand es schade das es keine u40 BGs gibt anderseits ist es inzwichen im Spiel (dank LdT und "überallwerdeneinemRPsnachgeschmissen" ) weiss gott kein Teama mehr recht fix auf RR40 + zu gelagen und damit von der Ausrüstung her weniger weit weg von den Ausrüsstungen der RR70+ zu sein wie du hier woll meinst.


----------



## C0ntra (4. Februar 2010)

Wer tönte denn immer rum, wie geil Nordenwacht war oder wie gut Tore von Ekrund als Kampfschauplatz ist, wo die Action gleich los geht?
Das sind doch gerade die SC, denen viele nachtrauern, denen T1 als das Ein-und-Alles in Erinnerung ist.
Für die, denen die 6 SC zu wenig sind und die ihren Lieblings-SC nachweinen, die müssen nicht traurig sein.
Es ist geplant einen permanente SC Wochendenenden zu bringen, wo die entfallenden SC in einer wiederkehrenden Schleife gebracht werden. 
Zur aktuellen Umstrukturierung gibt es zudem eine Umfrage, welches der genommenen SC schlecht aufgenommen wird und welches der entfallenen SC sich gewünscht wird. 
LINK
Panik schieben ohne Zusammenhang ist einfach lächerlich. Das unbeliebte SC dadurch eher gespielt werden ist anzunehmen und nur darum geht es. Zudem sind so (fast) alle SC für T1 bis T4 möglich (wenn auch nicht dauerhaft, da es ein Kreislauf ist), somit ein Fortschritt auch wenn es nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich wird. 

Zudem muss man als 30er nicht gegen 40er antreten. Leute ihr wiederholt euch mit euren "wir werden ja alle weggeroxxert" Argumenten, die belanglos sind, da man wenn man neu in einem Tier ist, nicht erwarten darf, dass man große Chancen hat. Dafür gibt es hier wenigstens Unterteilungen, in anderen RvR/PvP Spielen habt ihr den Luxus nicht! Mit Rang 22 hat man gegen Rang 30 Spieler auch keine Chance und es ist richtig so! Dafür spielt man in einer Gruppe und es ist bei weitem nicht so, das die eigene Gruppe nur aus 30ern Randoms und die Gegner nur 40er Premates haben!

Wenn NEU-40er bei euch RR33 haben, dann ist das einfach zu niedrig, wenn man es als ausgewogen ansieht, dass der RR und der Rang sich einigermaßen die Waage halten. Dann spielt man sich den eben auf 4x hoch und schon kann man passende und akzeptable Ausrüstung tragen, was man aber schon davor kann, soweit man PvE macht.

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob Hirn ausschalten in Mode gekommen ist. Immer die gleichen haltlosen Argumente...


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wer tönte denn immer rum, wie geil Nordenwacht war oder wie gut Tore von Ekrund als Kampfschauplatz ist, wo die Action gleich los geht?
> Das sind doch gerade die SC, denen viele nachtrauern, denen T1 als das Ein-und-Alles in Erinnerung ist.
> Für die, denen die 6 SC zu wenig sind und die ihren Lieblings-SC nachweinen, die müssen nicht traurig sein.


Da bleibe ich auch immer noch bei, dass im T1 eine größere Ausgeglichenheit herscht und deshalb die Szenarion spannender sind. Etwas anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Man kann sich ja schon fragen, wie spannend Mourkain-Tempel für nicht Bomber im T4 sein wird...



> was hat nen level 20er im t4 verloren ? bzw wär es peinlich wenn ne grp rr80er gegen nen kt 20-30er verliert !



Meine Aussage ist im Zusammenhang mit den früheren PvP-Servern geschrieben worden. 

Verdreht hier bitte keine Aussagen, wie die B...-Zeitung.

Was ihr als akzeptabel anpreist ist im Grunde nicht wettbewerbsfähig. Ich wiederhole es nochmal: Warhammer ist ein PvP-Spiel und lebt davon, dass die PvP-Kämpfe spannend sind. Wenn der RR80, so wie es momentan der Fall ist, alles mit einem Fingerdruck abräumt, dann wird es für ihn auch nicht interessant sein. Bei Warhammer hat man mit höherem Rufrang deutlich höhere Attribute und mehr Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung und diese Kombination ist einfach ungesund.


----------



## C0ntra (4. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Da bleibe ich auch immer noch bei, dass im T1 eine größere Ausgeglichenheit herscht und deshalb die Szenarion spannender sind. Etwas anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Man kann sich ja schon fragen, wie spannend Mourkain-Tempel für nicht Bomber im T4 sein wird...
> 
> 
> Was ihr als akzeptabel anpreist ist im Grunde nicht wettbewerbsfähig. Ich wiederhole es nochmal: Warhammer ist ein PvP-Spiel und lebt davon, dass die PvP-Kämpfe spannend sind. Wenn der RR80, so wie es momentan der Fall ist, alles mit einem Fingerdruck abräumt, dann wird es für ihn auch nicht interessant sein. Bei Warhammer hat man mit höherem Rufrang deutlich höhere Attribute und mehr Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung und diese Kombination ist einfach ungesund.



Du kannst nicht bomben, wenn dein Cooldown auf 5 Sek hochgesetzt wird/werden kann, weder Sorcs noch Spalta. Ebensowenig kannst du es, wenn die Bombertruppe durch Taumeln bewegungsunfähig ist.
Es ist Teamspiel, weswegen sie so effektiv sind!

Das einzige ist, das man bestimmte Skillungen fein tunen kann, bzw eine breitere Skillpalette hat, während Leute mit niedrigerem RR sich da spezialisieren müssten. Einen merklichen Unterschied bringen da aber auch nur die Stufe 3 RR Skills, aber auch nur die 6-12% Boni.

Zwischen Invasor (was ja wohl gut zu erreichen ist) und Souverän gibt es hinsichtlich der Attribute keine gravierenden Unterschiede, das sind Feinheiten, es kommt lediglich noch ein Skill hinzu. Es ist zudem, wie KH auch, nicht für jede Skillung besser.


----------



## Churchak (4. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wenn der RR80, so wie es momentan der Fall ist, alles mit einem Fingerdruck abräumt, dann wird es für ihn auch nicht interessant sein.


Wenn *der* RR80er *alles* mit *einem* Fingerdruck abräumt dann ist er auf ne besonders grosse Horde AFKler oder Horde Unfähig hoch 3er getroffen. Und dann hat er die nicht aufgrund seiner Imbernes dank RR/Ausrüstung gelegt sondern aufgrund der Unfähigkeit seines Gegenüber. Diverse ImbaKlassen wie Nahkampfjünger schliess ich hier mal aus.Ganz davon abgesehn das es den extremimba RR80er ned geben kann da es im Spiel Warhammer keine Klasse gibt die mit einem Tastendruck 9k ae Schaden macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das es nem RR Hoher ne bessere Chance hat bei nem (sagen wir mal, 1v3) 1-3 im RR kleinere Gegner mitzunehmen (je nach zusammenstellung der 3) als nen RR3X liegt auf der Hand und klar spielen da bessere Statts durch RR und Ausrüstung mit rein aber was da vorallem den Sieg ausgemacht hat sind doch da ablaufende Automatismen und Skillrotationen sowie höchstwahrscheinlich bessere Zielauswahl und Einschätzung der Lage die sich einfach dadurch ergeben,das man seinen Char so lang gezockt hat und man einfach weiss was man in welcher Situation mit seinem Char anstellen kann(oder es zmindest wissen sollte wenn man sich mit seinem char beschäftigt und nicht nur nen Komazerger ist).
 Allerdings erleb ich doch auch jeden Tag das man als kleiner RR durchaus auch gute Chancen gegen Hohe RRs hat und die Belohnung die ich nach nem Sieg einstreichen kann sind doch für nen kleinen RR dafür auch bedeutend grösser als für nen Hohen RR der paar lowies gankt (ich sag nur rr4X der rr7X killt 2,Xk RP + Chance auf Kriegsherren Setteil/Marke,rr7X der nen rr4X killt ~300 RP .Chance auf Auslöscherteil und ne Offimarke).


----------



## Pymonte (4. Februar 2010)

http://gaarawarrgabs.wordpress.com/2010/02/03/first-look-renown-rank-75-scenario-weapons/ << Die neuen Waffen für RR75


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. Februar 2010)

Naja das mit dem Teamplay ist bei WAR so ein Ding. Zu einem Grad ist es eins, klaro. Weil man alleine nicht wirklich viel erreichen kann, aber dennoch ist es kein wahres TEamplay. Denn im Open RVR muss ich in einer Gruppe sein, dass ist kein Team play. Wenn ich zu einem Kampf komme und helfen will, dann möchte ich es auch können und nicht nur auf X Skills Beschränkt werden, weil alle anderen skills nur in 6er Gruppe effektiv sind. Denn ich bekomme vom Feind genau os Schaden, wie die Gruppe. Das müsste abgeschafft werden. Mehr in Richtung Gruppe als Übersicht und Skills mehr in Richtung Verbündete Heilen, suporrten etc. 
Das weiteren ist das Problem durch das Gruppen Konzept, dass Einzelne Klassen nicht wirklich auffallen, sondern nur durch gewisse Skills. Heiler und bomer zeigen es. Es ist mir egal ob mich ei Sigi als Heiler hab oder ein Erzi. Wichtig ist, wenn ich sterbe will ich gerezzt werde und wenn ich an der Ramme stehe, geheilt. Dabei geht aber der Heiler unter. Denn Wenn man zu wenige hat, stirbt man Gnadenlos und wenn diese Heiler tot sind, ist die Gruppe verloren wenn man nicht aufpasst. Im Gegenzug wenn der Feind mehr Heiler hat, brauch man nicht auf die gehen. Denn egal was passiert, die werden gerezzt und wieder hoch geheilt. Ich finde das In Combat Rezzen muss weg, dafür alternativen her und halt gewisse SKills eher in Richtung Taktiken. Das man eben einige Skills etwas verbannen kann.

Also FEin Tunen ist find ich bei dem Spiel noch lange hin. Die müssen erstmal wirklich so eine Art Zielstellung in ihrem Klassen, Archetypen und Zweigensystem haben. Denn mal ehrlich. Die haben Mechaniken die einschränken und sogar hinternisse sind und andere die einen freien Spielraum geben, wenn man bissel Heilung bekommt. Also finde es nicht wirklich durchdacht. Man müsste die Zusatz Poole abschaffen, da sie in meinen Augen zu hart sind. Aber dafür die AP Regeneration auf den Spielstil anpassen und vorallem jeder Klasse optionen zum regen geben. Denn der Reg beginnt erst, wenn man Pausen einlegt. Andere Klasse haben fast 0 AP Probs. Als IB hab ich schon lange keine mehr =) dank diesem Grudge in AP der nur 20 Sek CD hat. Das sind 160 AP über 20 Sek. Da muss ich schon sehr viel Ausrüstung haben um auf so eine Reg zu kommen. Mit der Reg zusammen, ist AP ja gar kein Prob mehr. Nur seltsam das ich ein zweiten Pool habe ... . Während ein Schwertmeister froh sein kann, wenn er seine Rotationen durch fahren kann ohne out of AP zu donnern und keinen Skill mehr zu nutzen, damit die Reg ansetzt. Also da gibt es noch viele Probleme. Bissel Einheitsschemen und Konzepte helfen schon. Das Problem man wie vielfalt, dass ist ja super und gut überlegt. Nur muss man dafür erstmal gewisse Einheiten Schaffen und Konzepte. z.B. Guild Wars die klar gesagt haben Zustand, Schrei, Fertigkeit etc. Da muss ich sagen, bin ich als Krieger Tank und DD, je nach dem worauf ich lust habe. Mit einigen Klassen kann man suporrten, healen, Schaden machen und mit anderen so bissel ein Mix etc. Das geht dort sehr gut auf. Natürlich unter anderen Bedingungen und genau das könnte man über diese "Bäume" erreichen und über ein Einheitliches Klassen Konzept. Was sich dann im Detail und Spielweise unterscheidet. So das man eben sagt der Schwert hat seine Tänze und als Eisenbrecher hat man etwas ähnliches. Was nicht voll das selbe ist, aber einen Art Aufbau Prinzip unterliegt. So 3-5 Punkte oder so und dann eben ja nach Punkten, kann man andere Skills nutzen oder diese sind stärker, fast so wie bei Grudge jetzt. Nur das man eben kein Extra Pool hat, sondern diese Dinge über AP Skills aufbaut und am Ende nutzt. So kommt man effektiv auf die selbe AP wie der Schwerti. weil dieser ja seine Final Skills hat im perfect Balanced und man als IB eben seine Aufbauskills. 
Damit hätte man zwei sich unterschiedlich Spielende Klassen, wenn man es gut umsetzt. 
Auch weg von AE Skills, viel zu viele gibt es davon. Das wäre ein wichtiger Schritt. Da man nicht wie Guild Wars eingeschränkt ist im Kampf, sondern das nutzen kann was ready ist. Damit ist AE enorm Brutal Point Blank gibt es recht gute skills und sogar teilweise ganze Pfade auf den man gehen kann. Sowas muss weg. Auch das mit den Buffs ist so ein Ding. Es gibt den selben Buff als AE und Single Variante oder wie beim IB als Dual. Damit ensteht ungerechtigkeit. 

Das sind Dinge die ich finde, dazu gehören. Das man eben gewisse balanced schaft um einfach eine Art Gewichtung zu haben. Denn somit hat man kaum eine Gewichte. Denn jeder Skill baut auf andere Mechaniken auf und damit hat er andere Voraussetzungen. Pfad, Pool, Mechanik und Reichweite/Nahkampf und natürlich AE oder single. Damit unterscheiden sich Skills, die eigentlich gleich sind, von ihren Kosten und der Effektivität. Mal ist +X Armor Single, mal AE, mal nur selfbuffed, mal Dual Buff etc. Also da muss bissel Einheit her, damti einige Klassen dann doch als Suporrt, Tank und Schutz herausstechen und der Schaden von gewissen Klassen entscheident wird und nicht nur dadurch das man eben AE bomben kann.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> http://gaarawarrgabs...enario-weapons/ << Die neuen Waffen für RR75



Das blöde ist, das nur die RR75 Waffen gezeigt werden. Gibt ja auch für alle Rüfränge neue Waffen. Einfach mal aufm Tesserver schauen. Sind echt gute Teile und für mich ist wieder Motivation im Spiel.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Das machen sie doch in dem sie ne neuen Marken einführen.Das Geweine wär ja zu verstehn wenn die neuen Waffen für die alten Marken zu haben wären weil sich dann alle die schon lange ihren Char spielen selbige auf einen Schlag hätten hohlen können. Da dem aber so nicht ist = wieder nur gelaber ala "Wäh wäh wäh die haun mich einfach so um."
> Den vorteil den die "alten" nun haben ist der das sie die Waffen wohl gleich anlegen dürfen wenn sie die marken zusamm haben(ganz davon abgesehn das die besagten Leute wohl eh schon lange mit den guten PvE waffen aus LV/GdG umrennen und somit eh keine so grosse Aufwertung ihrer Ausrüsstung erfahren dürften),da ich aber was von zB ~800 königs Marken für die RR70+ waffen gelesen hab dürfte das wohl nen Weilchen dauern bis damit alle RR80er rumrennen ..... selbst wenn da pro gewonnenen 500er SC 1-5 stück fallen.
> ...



Kann ja sein, dass ich das alles falsch verstehe, aber du verstehst auch nicht was ich meine und das Argument, dass die neuen Marken großartig Einfluss nehmen würden ist absolut lächerlich. An Marken zu kommen oder Items war noch nie das Problem in WAR. Das Problem und der "limiting factor" oder "bottelneck" war immer schon der RR, ganz besonders für Leute die weniger Zeit zum Spielen haben. Mein BO liegt zwar brach, weil ich auf 40 nicht mehr gespielt habe (und auch RR 40 nicht erreicht habe), hätte aber genug Setteile die ich anziehen könnte, wenn ich 20+ Rufränge grinden würde. 

Frischer Char kommt ins höchststufige Szenario mit Schaden X und Def Y gegen R40 RR80 mit Schaden X1 und Def Y1.

Nun ist der Unterschied seit Release zwischen X und X1 sowie Y und Y1 kontinuierlich größer geworden, während die Zeit um an einen höheren RR zu kommen (und somit an bessere Items, weil diese ja mit dem RR "gelockt" sind) immer dieselbe geblieben ist.

Das Problem ist nur, dass man RR auch entsprechend seiner "Leistung" kriegt. Als "Neuling" der eben aufgrund dieser Differenz absolut NICHTS reißt ist es deshalb erstmal noch härter als früher seinen Rufrang zu "pushen" weil doch die Mehrheit der Spieler auf die er trifft weit über ihm ist. Klar gibts den in oder anderen, der Freunde hat die ihn mit Bomberstamms supporten und entsprechend pushen, doch das ist nicht die Regel und schon gar nicht das, was casuals machen. Entsprechend drängt sich Warhammer auf diese Art weiter in seine kleine Nische und der Einstieg für neue Spieler ins Endgame wird kontinuierlich erschwert (das ist automatisch so, denn durch "nichts ändern" passiert das schon per se aufgrund des Zeitfaktors).

Wie andere Spiele das in den Griff bekommen ist eigentlich längst bekannt.
a) Levelkurven anpassen (bei WAR wärs aufgrund der "RR sperrt deinen Zugang zu items" Strategie wichtig auch die RR Kurve anzupassen) gab es auch bei HDRO usw.
b) Itemresets (Wie sie WOW bei jedem Expansion macht)
c) Item pass-down (es kommen neue Items ins Spiel, dafür wird das was vorher "endgame" war jetzt viel leichter zugänglich gemacht). I.e. es gibt ein neues RR 60er Set, dafür bekommt jeder jetzt das alte RR 60er set schon mit RR 40. Das wäre ein vernünftiges System, in dem zwar die "alten Hasen" ihren "Vorteil" behalten, es sich auch lohnt hochzuspielen usw. (ja sogar etwas neues eingeführt werden kann, für jene die schon alles haben) aber trotzdem die Schere nicht zu groß wird.

Der Witz an sich ist, dass PVE Spiele (in denen diese Itemspirale und die Unterschiede nicht soo schlimm sind) dies deutlich besser machen als WAR, das als reines PVP Spiel viel stärker darauf achten sollte, dass der Spieler das Gefühl hat eine Chance zu haben und einen Unterschied zu machen.

Lächerlich ist auf jeden Fall, dass man zwar die Szenarios "restrukturiert" hat aber es nicht geschafft hat die Brackets zwischen 31-39 und 40 zu trennen. Der "your rank is bolstered up" Scheiß bringt im T1 nichts und ebenso im T4 nichts. Es fehlen die Fähigkeiten, die Talentpunkte, die RR Punkte und die Ausrüstung, da kann man "bolsteren" wie man will.

Es war aber natürlich einfacher (und billiger), den "bolstered Rank" anzuheben als die Szenarios in 32-39 und 40 zu trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (5. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass man RR auch entsprechend seiner "Leistung" kriegt. Als "Neuling" der eben aufgrund dieser Differenz absolut NICHTS reißt ist es deshalb erstmal noch härter als früher seinen Rufrang zu "pushen" weil doch die Mehrheit der Spieler auf die er trifft weit über ihm ist. Klar gibts den in oder anderen, der Freunde hat die ihn mit Bomberstamms supporten und entsprechend pushen, doch das ist nicht die Regel und schon gar nicht das, was casuals machen. Entsprechend drängt sich Warhammer auf diese Art weiter in seine kleine Nische und der Einstieg für neue Spieler ins Endgame wird kontinuierlich erschwert (das ist automatisch so, denn durch "nichts ändern" passiert das schon per se aufgrund des Zeitfaktors).



Typisches Gelaber von einem PvEler der erwartet das ihm als Gelegenheistspieler aller 1/2 Jahre vom Hersteller Zucker in den Arsch geblasen wird damit er sich einbilden kann auch gegen Stammis immer und überall mithalten zu können weil er es so von seinen Inibossen gewöhnt ist ....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal es war noch nie so leicht wie im Moment als vollkommener Random in Warhammer im RR aufzusteigen!
 0815 RP/Marken Leechen an allen Ecken und Kanten sei dank.Man muss sich "nur" bissel mit seinem Char auseinandersetzen und vorallem darf man ned erwarten nach 2 Tagen Spielzeit gegen jeden und alle automatisch zu gewinnen bzw ne Chance zu haben.Dazu gehört bedeutend mehr als einfach nur nen RR höheres Set (das man sich am besten noch beim Briefkastenbewachen "verdient" hat) anzuziehn. Dazu gehört halt in War unter anderem Teamspiel und Charbeherrschung .Hast du von beiden nen Weng stehn die Chancen auch nicht schlecht auch RR70+ + Team zu knacken.
Aber naja keine Haare am Sack aber beim pissen vordrängeln,sprich noch ned mal nen 40er aber vom grossen Kino erzählen wolln und wie alles so furchtbar ungerecht ist. Oh man!
Erzähl doch nicht son scheiss ala "oh die armen armen Neulinge werden nie nie nie nieeeeee den riesen riesen riiiiiiiiiiesen Vorsprung zu den RR80er aufhohlen können NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!" weil das ist doch Schwachfug hoch 3!
Ich erzähl dir auch noch mal gern weswegen.Von RR30 auf RR31 bedarf es *33195* muntere RPs von RR70 auf 71 bedarf es *268879* muntere RPs, töte ich nun aber als RR31er nen ,sagen wir mal, RR41er streich ich ~600 Rp+ je nach dem ob ich Schlachtfeldboni bekomm oder nicht,gelingt mir der kill eines RR6X komm ich als RR31er ans Cap und bekomm ~2400 RP(also also ~2/3 lock RPs wenn man den Briefkasten bewacht).Selbst wenn 3 RR3Xer einen RR7Xer killn gibts für jeden noch saftige ~600 RPs.
So Killt nun nen RR7X besagten RR41er darf er sich über ~250 RPs freuen, sind es 3 RR70 hat jeder sagenhafte ~83 RPs .......... und das nun noch in Relation zum bedarf fürs nächste RRLUP. 
Ja natürlich besteht da nie nie nie ne Chance das kleine RRs jemals über RR40 kommen werden weil RR70er sind ja alle unkillbar ............ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz davon abgesehn das spätestens ab RR80 nen Char stark seinen Reiz verliert,da mal leider dann mit ihm durch ist (mal von Königsinigrinden abgesehn) sprich man trifft im realen 0815 Spielgeschehen recht selten auf die Imba 80er die mit nur einem fingersnippen ganze KTs + Umland zerstören können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Golrik och das Rezzen im kampf ist schon ned schlecht nur sollte man es halt abschwächen in dem man es halt genauso anfällig macht wie die grossen Heals von Runi und co (dann würde auch die eine Takti vom Erzi sinnmachen wo er instant rezzen kann dann aber erst mal 3 Sec im Stun steht )und vorallem sollte der gerezzte erst mal mit nur nem Minimum an AP dastehn also quasi wie in DaoC.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. Februar 2010)

oh ne bitte kein "Casuals wollen auch schnell gutes Equip haben" gejammere. Dadurch wurde ein anderes MMO mit 3 Buchstaben, total versaut. Inzwischen ist es dort möglich,mit einer vernünftigen Gruppe innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen(maximal eine Woche) an konqurenzfähiges Equip zu gelangen(komplett Episch...).


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Februar 2010)

Nein es heißt nicht nur das Gelegenheits SPieler ihre Items wollen, sie sollen auch was bekommen. Das Problem ist nur das eben die Leute, die lange zocken am Ende bessere Items haben, als die anderen. Was aber in einem PVP SPiel, nicht aufgeht. Das Problem wir haben 0 Sandbox, sondern dass Konzept des Themenparkes. Klar bekommt man als Low Rang gut RP, wenn man jemand killt mit hohem RR. Das Problem ist nur, dass eben seine Items übel hoch sind und auf dauer gesehen, muss Mythic immer wieder "bessere" Items bringen, damit eben alle zufrieden sind und deswegen wäre ein Weggang von 0815 ITems machen die Leute aus, hin zum Skills und Klasse machen die Leute aus. Damit würde Mythic besser fahren, weil sie somit neue Items bringen können von Grafik und Optik und beide Seiten Gelegenheits Spieler und Langezeitzocker haben was davon.

In einem Sandbox ist es was anderes. Dort ist Zeit ein wicthiger Faktor und natürlich erfolg. Denn wenn man was erobert, gehört es einem. Bei WAR hat man es erobert, es geht zurück und man erobert es erneut. Also muss man anreiz schaffen um eben genau das wieder erobern und wieder killen, interessant zu machen. Das Problem nur Items werden das auf dauer nicht sicherstellen. Aber es sollte dennoch vom Unterschied jetzt neben den schon enormen Boni für RR selbst, noch viel bessere Items bekommen. Für eigentlich das selbe wie andere, nur mit dme Unterschied das sie es immer und immer wieder gemacht haben. Sie haben damit aber nicht wirklich was geändert. Das ist halt das Problem. Ist eben wie bei dem anderen Game. Nur dort kommen immer höhre Inis, obwohl sie auch sehr viel Mist da mit ihren Raids derzeit bauen. Das ist aber nicht Thema. Das Problem ist das die anderen genau das selbe machen wie der Gelgenheits Spieler und der genau das selbe Recht auf Gewisse Dinge hat. Denn den RP BOni, für den Zonenlock bekommt man nur, wenn man selbst bei dem Tick dabei ist. Das man davor aber Teilweise erstmal alle 4 BOs erobern muss und SC siegen muss, ist das eine. Der 40er steht im T1 lager oder T2 rum und wartet mit Banner auf Zonenlock, weil er afk ist und bekommt RP obwohl er 0 gemacht hat. DEr jenige, welcher mit gekämpft hat zur Hauptzeit, wo das Gebiet umkämpft war und vieles dafür erreicht hat, dass man es bald lockt, bekommt es auch nur dann, wenn er beim Lock dabei ist. Wenn er off muss und der Lock ist in einer Halben STunde oder erst in einer bekommt er nichts. Er bekommt 0, der im Lager mit Level 40 bekommt wenigsten den Lock für die Zone und die, die dann dabei sind und mal kurz mit BOs tappen und genau das selbe machen wie der andere, zu vor 1h, bekommen vollen Lock ab. Das finde ich nicht gerade fair. Das jemand für etwas andere smehr bekommt, nur weil er eben beim Lock dabei war und der andere nicht, weil immer wieder was den Lock verhindert. Es sollte keinen RP Bonus für den Lock geben, sondern zusätzliche Optionen wie Inis, besondere Quests oder andere Dinge, wenn die Zone gelockt wurden ist. Gerade im T1-T3, sollte es anreize dafür geben. Die Bonus RP sollten abgeschaft und umgewandelt werden, über X mal BOs erobern und Burgen etc. Meine das ist zwar farmen an sich, aber man kommt zuverlässiger an viel RP. 

Der Gelegenheits Spieler hat bei WAR zwar Chancen, aber er muss eben gewisse Dinge mit machen, dmait er es bekommt. Meistens heißt es im Zerg bleiben, egal ob SC oder Open RVR. Wer rausfällt und gefangen wird, hat als NAchzügler enorme Schwierigkeiten. Klar soll er nicht alles geschenkt bekommen, aber er sollte auch gewisse Dinge bekommen und nicht Glück haben und eben zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, am richtigen Ort sein und in der richtigen Truppe. Sondern er soll für das was er wirklich macht belohnt werden. Also Zonen Lock sollte keine Bonus RP etc. geben, sondern eher so zum aktivieren vom im T4 halt weiter zu kommen und im T1-T3 zusätzliche Optionen in den Lakes haben. Das man dort eben besondere Bosse beschwören kann und in ihrem Namen halt Gegnerische Spieler bei der Keep killt und wenn man dann X Spieler hat, bekommt man halt RP und Einfluss etc. Damit hat der Gelgenheits Spieler, dern ach dem Lock kommt, auch Chancen RP abzubekommen. Darum geht es eben mehr. Das man eben so diese gleichen Chancen hat, auf RP wie andere. 

Denn im T1 gibt es 40er die RP für den Lock bekommen, aber nichts dafür gemacht haben und eigentlich auch nichts machen sollten (meine als 40er was will man im T1 außer paar Unlocks haben). Aber ein 32 keine Insignien für das SC, was er genau so absolviert und mitentscheidet wie der 40er? Sowas hat nicht zwingend mit Gelegenheits Spieler und Langzeit zocker zu tun. Bei Guild Wars gibt es doch auch keine Megaitems im Endgame und dennoch finden sich Leute für die Hardmodes und fürs PVP. Also gibt es für Spieler auch andere Motivationen dauerhaft im RVR Teilzunehmen, als nur Items. Aber darauf ist WAR nicht ausgelegt.

An das EQ kommt man ja recht zuverlässig, wenn man dauerhaft zockt. Mal bissel Dropp Glück, dann etliche Marken später etc. Aber der RR muss stimmen und dann lieber kontinuierlich diesen RR aufbauen, also so bissel mit Stufen. Ab 65 bekommste Item X, dann ein RR Später Item Y. Sondern mehr Items über das RR verteilt, so dass man eben immer was bekommt und nicht erst sein Invenatar voll macht und dann schritt für schritt, mit jedem neuen RR, ab RR 40 oder 65 oder sowas eben, seine Items füllt. Das ist doch bissel extrem. Dann lieber von RR30-80 immer wieder Items von Armschienen, über Waffen, über Reittiere etc. Immer wieder was und davon viel, dass diese Marken ausgegeben werden und das man wieder neue will.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Typisches Gelaber von einem PvEler der erwartet das ihm als Gelegenheistspieler aller 1/2 Jahre vom Hersteller Zucker in den Arsch geblasen wird damit er sich einbilden kann auch gegen Stammis immer und überall mithalten zu können weil er es so von seinen Inibossen gewöhnt ist .......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was soll das jetzt heißen?

Außer hirnlosem "Mimimi" Geflame und "die harten schaffens halt" sind da doch keine Argumente dabei. Und deine Geschichten, dass eine Gruppe frischer 40er mit gutem Teamplay eine Gruppe RR80er besiegen kann, die kannst du dem Märchenonkel um die Ecke erzählen.

Klar können 6 40er RR 40er einzelne und unorganisierte RR80er ganken. Das tut aber nichts zur Sache und das habe ich nie bestritten. Wie es hingegen bei ähnlichen Zahlen aussieht habe ich oft genug in den LDT erlebt. 

Ist genau dasselbe wie im Aion Forum wenn man den Leuten sagt, dass das Spiel ab 40+ sehr grindlastig ist und Quests nur noch 20% des Levels abdecken. Dann kommen sie mit ähnlichen hirnlosen Flames "mimii wenn du easymode willst und epix in arsch dann spiel doch WoW" und "wers nicht packt zu grinden ist nicht hardcore usw."

Fakt ist und bleibt, dass es vielen Leuten eben keinen Spaß macht von high- RRlern "single handed" geownt zu werden und das ist mit einer der Gründe wieso es mit WAR bisher ständig bergab ging. Schon seit vor Release gab es dieses "in WAR zählt Equip nicht so viel wie in WoW" Geschrei und selbst heute noch sind hier angebliche WAR Veteranen die behaupten Equip und RR machen kaum einen Unterschied. Einfach lächerlich. Setzt euch lieber mal mit den Zahlen auseinander oder schaut euch an, wie ein RR80er Klasse X gegen einen RR40er Klasse X (oder Spiegelklasse, Duelle gibts ja nicht) abschneidet. Da liegen Welten dazwischen, aber wenn man partout zu stur sein will das zu begreifen, dann muss man sich halt weiter drauf versteifen, dass alles nur "PVE Flenner sind".

Deine Milchmädchenrechnungen braucht man nicht näher zu kommentieren, da ja in deiner kleinen Welt offensichtlich nur Gruppen von gut organisierten "low RR" Leuten gegen schlechte und einzelne "high RR" Leute kämpfen. Tatsächlich ist das zwar meist genau andersrum, da Leute mit höheren RR meist prinzipiell mehr Zeit haben / organisierter Spielen / öfter online sind / bessere ingame Beziehung haben (sei es auch nur Zweckbeziehungen) / eher Kontakt zu Stammgruppen usw. Und nein, wenn man jeden Tag 2h+ spielt ist man kein casual...

Daneben wieder die tolle und äußerst hilfreiche Angabe, man könne in kurzer Zeit (nicht definiert - wie lang ist das? wieviele Stunden pro Tag?) leicht RR farmen (Team vorausgesetzt - woher nehmen, wenn nicht suchen, was wieder Zeitaufwand ist usw.).

Selbst beim verschissenen Arena E-Sports PVP Verschnitt den man in WoW geboten bekommt kann ich wenigstens nach der Levelphase in 2 Wochen (ohne 24/7 zu spielen) in konkurrenzfähigem Equipment dastehen. Der Clou dabei ist zusätzlich, dass ich als casual jederzeit ohne großartige Planung oder lange Zeitfenster sowohl an PVE als auch PVP teilnehmen kann. Auch muss ich mich nicht nach Primetimes richten um überhaupt SCs spielen zu können, weil sonst keine aufgehen...



> Typisches Gelaber von einem PvEler der erwartet das ihm als Gelegenheistspieler aller 1/2 Jahre vom Hersteller Zucker in den Arsch geblasen wird damit er sich einbilden kann auch gegen Stammis immer und überall mithalten zu können weil er es so von seinen Inibossen gewöhnt ist .......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, das ist genau der Grund wieso WAR so wenige Spieler hat. Mit PVE hat es zwar nichts zu tun, aber ja, ich erwarte mir, dass ich auch als Gelegenheitsspieler die Chance habe konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Ich brauche weder "das beste vom besten" noch muss ich "der erste sein, der damit rumläuft". Doch nachdem die "hardcore Vielspieler" über 1 Jahr lang den Vorsprung ausgebaut haben, muss man Leuten wie mir eben die Chance geben aufzuschließen ohne mich zum "Vielspieler" zu zwingen, denn sonst höre ich eben auf - und das haben ja sehr viele gemacht bei WAR.

Der Witz ist nur, wenn man weiterhin auf dieser Schiene fährt, dann hat man als Spiel überhaupt keine Chance noch Spieler zu gewinnen sondern man schaufelt sein Grab nur mit noch größerem Eifer.


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Der Witz ist nur, wenn man weiterhin auf dieser Schiene fährt, dann hat man als Spiel überhaupt keine Chance noch Spieler zu gewinnen sondern man schaufelt sein Grab nur mit noch größerem Eifer.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, OldboyX. Einige, die hier RR70 oder noch höher sind, erzählen die Sache nur aus ihrer Perspektive. Natürlich hatten sie nicht so einen harten Weg nach oben, weil die Gegner eben auf ihrem Niveau waren. Einpaar waren über ihnen, die meisten unter ihnen. Jetzt kommen aber eben Leute, bei denen die überwiegende Anzahl an Leuten über ihnen liegt. Da kann man sich ja wohl an 3 Fingern abzählen, wie das ausgeht. 

Der Zeiteinsatz, den man für RR55 aufwärts aufbringen muss, ist außerdem schon ziemlich erheblich. Bis dahin zu kommen ist ohne Stammgruppe auch nicht leicht, weil man als Random aus vielen Szenarien eben mit 100 Ruf oder weniger rausgeht, da die gegnerische Stammgruppe mal wieder alles zusammengebombt hat. Spielt man eine Klasse, die nicht so beliebt in Gruppen ist, z. B. Hexenjäger, dann hat man auch kaum eine Chance in eine Gruppe eingeladen zu werden. 

Ich vermute mal, dass einige hier voraussetzen, dass man für ein MMO täglich mindestens so 5-6 Stunden durchschnittlich zur Verfügung hat. Einen solchen Zeiteinsatz muss man nämlich schon bringen, um "richtige" Kontakte oder eine eingespielte Stammgruppe aufbieten zu können. Wenn ich nur ein Zeitkontigent von 1-2 Stunden täglich zur Verfügung habe, dann habe ich jedoch nicht die Zeit und auch nicht die Muße, um erstmal in 30 min eine Gruppe zusammenzuzimmern. Für die guten Gruppen machen Szenarien gegen entsprechend schwache Gegner übrigens auch keinen Spaß. 

Wirklich zum Schießen ist aber, dass Mythic wirklich bald weniger Kontent, als zum Release anbietet. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten unbeliebten RvR-Zonen aus dem Spiel genommen werden und womit das verkauft wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner Meinung nach würden für T1 bis T3 jedoch auch eine RvR-Zone reichen. Dann können sich die Spieler nicht mehr durch verfliegen aus dem Weg gehen. Aber irgendwie scheinen die Entwickler nicht in der Lage gewesen zu sein vorausschauend zu denken.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Februar 2010)

Gut, Peithon, dann erzählt eben mal ein RR38ger aus der heutigen Perspektive: alles kein Problem. Entgegen euren (übertriebenen und falschen) Erwartungen haben RR70+ Spieler keinen i-win Button und bis auf die eigene Spiegelklasse und die Konterklassen (ha ha) sollte man mit den meisten Chars auch keine Probleme haben. Kommt natürlich auf die Ausrichtung der Karriere an. Und ein Tank, auch mit Full KH und RR 70+ fällt im geballten Feuer der Spieler um, das liegt nicht daran, dass der andere Tank nur Auslöscher trägt. Das einzige was einem verwehrt bleibt, dass sind die höheren Instanzen. Aber die sind ja eh nur Beigabe.

Und wie Churchak schon sagte, die RR80 tummeln sich nun auch nicht in riesigen KTs in den Zonen, sondern treten eher vereinzelt auf, da oRvR ja nicht mehr so viel bringt.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Februar 2010)

Naja, Pymonte deine Meinung in Ehren, aber was du erzählst ist nunmal alles durch die "ich liebe WAR und selbst wenn man alles rauspatcht und nur noch der Loginscreen da ist, dann sieht es wenigstens immer noch gut aus"- Brille gefiltert. 

Auch geht es nicht darum, dass einem irgendwas verwehrt bleibt. Aber "dabei sein ist alles" zählt halt vielleicht für Olympia, aber bei einem MMO sollte es schon mehr als nur das sein und es sollte eben auch in erster Linie Spaß machen (und ja ich weiß, dir macht es Spaß, aber vielen eben nicht - wie man unschwer erkennen kann.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, Pymonte deine Meinung in Ehren, aber was du erzählst ist nunmal alles durch die "ich liebe WAR und selbst wenn man alles rauspatcht und nur noch der Loginscreen da ist, dann sieht es wenigstens immer noch gut aus"- Brille gefiltert.



Sowas behaupten Leute immer, wenn ihnen eine andere Meinung nicht schmeckt oder ihre Vorstellung als falsch entlarvt wurde.
Du hast keinerlei Belege für dein Behauptungen, da du die Problematik noch nie erlebt hast. Du MÄKELST einfach nur sinnlos herum. Es mag für Spieler von lvl 32 bis 39 schwieriger sein, da Fähigkeiten etc fehlen und man bisher nur bis lvl 36 im T4 (oder wurde es auf 38 angehoben?) angehoben wurde. Ab 1.3.4 wird man im T4 nun auf 40 angehoben. Der RR und auch die Ausrüstung macht ab lvl 40/RR33 mit Auslöscher (alles Sachen, die man bis 40 geschafft haben sollte) wenig aus, denn die RR Attribute steigern sich nicht ins unendliche und auch nicht exponentiell. 


> Auch geht es nicht darum, dass einem irgendwas verwehrt bleibt. Aber "dabei sein ist alles" zählt halt vielleicht für Olympia, aber bei einem MMO sollte es schon mehr als nur das sein und es sollte eben auch in erster Linie Spaß machen (und ja ich weiß, dir macht es Spaß, aber vielen eben nicht - wie man unschwer erkennen kann.


Wo zählt in WAR "dabei sein ist alles"? Ausrüstung bekommt man extrem schnell, RR bis 50 ist auch keine gewaltige Hürde (auch für wenig-Spieler) und alles danach sollte auch nur über Zeit laufen. Anders läuft es auch nicht in den anderen MMOs. Wer zu später kommt/langsamer/weniger spielt, der wird ein gewisses Level erreichen und sich dann nur noch Stückchenweise verbessern. Außer es gibt ein totalen Reset, wie bei einem Addon.

Und dein "aber vielen eben nicht" kannst du dir sparen, nicht jeder sammelt gern Briefmarken, dennoch gibt es Leute die es mögen. Ist das nun ein schlechtes Hobby, weil es nicht so begehrt ist, wie z.B. Fußball? Sinnlose Aussage, oder? Also, blicke auf deinen Satz und denk dir das dort auch. Und wo kann man das unschwer erkennen? An den 5 Nörglern, die in ALLEN Foren unterwegs sind und immer die gleichen sind? Oder an den 400-600k Spielern die abgesprungen sind, weil dieses Spiel nicht so war, wie sie es wollten (was ja normal ist, hab mir letztens auch X3 geholt und es nach 2h spielen wieder weggelegt, da es einfach nicht mein Fall war)? Die sind Geschichte und haben auf den derzeitigen Spielerpool keinen Einfluss. ALSO, wem gefällt es nicht und woran kann man das unschwer erkennen?

Dein Spielspaß bleibt auf der Strecke. Deiner. Extrapoliere deinen Geschmack nicht auf Andere. Oder mach ihn zu einem Faktorum für ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## C0ntra (5. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Der Zeiteinsatz, den man für RR55 aufwärts aufbringen muss, ist außerdem schon ziemlich erheblich. Bis dahin zu kommen ist ohne Stammgruppe auch nicht leicht, weil man als Random aus vielen Szenarien eben mit 100 Ruf oder weniger rausgeht, da die gegnerische Stammgruppe mal wieder alles zusammengebombt hat. Spielt man eine Klasse, die nicht so beliebt in Gruppen ist, z. B. Hexenjäger, dann hat man auch kaum eine Chance in eine Gruppe eingeladen zu werden.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, dass einige hier voraussetzen, dass man für ein MMO täglich mindestens so 5-6 Stunden durchschnittlich zur Verfügung hat. Einen solchen Zeiteinsatz muss man nämlich schon bringen, um "richtige" Kontakte oder eine eingespielte Stammgruppe aufbieten zu können. Wenn ich nur ein Zeitkontigent von 1-2 Stunden täglich zur Verfügung habe, dann habe ich jedoch nicht die Zeit und auch nicht die Muße, um erstmal in 30 min eine Gruppe zusammenzuzimmern. Für die guten Gruppen machen Szenarien gegen entsprechend schwache Gegner übrigens auch keinen Spaß.
> 
> ...



Was kümmert der Zeitbedarf bei höheren Rufrängen? Ab RR55 bist du ohne Probleme konkurrenzfähig, auch gegen 80er, es kommt nur auf die entsprechende Klasse an. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn meinen RR54 Erzi ein RR70+ Squigtreiber umnatzt, genauso kill ich RR70+ Zauberinnen solo, also was soll das? Es kommt darauf an, wem man gegenüber steht und wie man spielt oder seine Klasse beherrscht.

Es ist nicht leicht? Es dauert nur Zeit und selbst wenn man dann ein Jahr oder länger braucht, man muss nicht RR80 sein um Spaß zu haben.
Es gibt nun mal die SZ und die SZ, man kann nicht immer gewinnen und es ist auch nicht immer das eigene Team, was weggebombt wird und oftmals ist es auch ziemlich knapp. Nur weil ihr selbst immer auf Stammgruppen trefft, heißt das doch nicht, das jeder ständig nur chancenlos verliert.
Man muss auch nicht nur SZ machen, damit der RR steigt, wenn den einen Abend eben nur vermeintliche Stammgruppen aktiv sind, dann geht man den nächsten Tag ins RvR und wieder off, wenn die Spielzeit um ist.


Eine Trennung von Gelegenheitsspielern und Stammgruppen oder nach Rufrängen ist mangelhaft und behebt das Problem nicht bzw schafft neue. 

5-6h täglich für was? Für RR80 in einem halben Jahr? Was bildet ihr euch denn ein, wie aktiv man spielen muss?! 

Hexenjäger werden nicht gerne eingeladen? Fragt ihr im Ratschlags-Chat-Spam-Channel nach Gruppen?!
Es gibt etwas, das nennt sich Gilde (mit Allianz), da geht so etwas leichter und macht zumeist mehr Spaß. Da wird man auch in Instanzen mitgenommen und Stammgruppen braucht es da nicht. Es reicht TS um sich abzusprechen. Ohne TS ginge es auch, nur müsste da jeder zu jeder Zeit wissen, was er zu tun hat, was Erfahrung erfordert und deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Stammgruppen sind übrigens nicht nu 2-2-2 Setups, das kann jede Zusammensetzung sein, man muss sich nur überlegen, was man mit den verfügbaren Klassen anstellen kann.

Man kann davon ausgehen, das Mythic genau weiß, welche SZ wie oft gespielt werden. Daher die Auswahl. Es sind übrigens nicht unbedingt weniger, auch wenn die permanente Anzahl geschrumpft ist, da diese sich in einem Kreislauf abwechseln werden und somit auch T4 Spieler an T1-3 SZ teilnehmen können, was die Abwechslung der SC im T4 erhöht - wöchentlich abwechselnd. 

Das erkennst du in deiner angemaßten Weitsicht natürlich nicht, aber du bist ja nicht alleine.


----------



## Peraine1 (5. Februar 2010)

Ajo, ich habe auch ein halbes Jahr lang versucht das zu erklären aber irgendwann aufgegeben. Wenn du Mit RR70+ einen RR55 umgelatzt hast, lag das daran das du durch die Ruffähigkeiten 12 Punkte Stärke mehr hattest, an nix anderem!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sowas behaupten Leute immer, wenn ihnen eine andere Meinung nicht schmeckt oder ihre Vorstellung als falsch entlarvt wurde.
> Du hast keinerlei Belege für dein Behauptungen, da du die Problematik noch nie erlebt hast. Du MÄKELST einfach nur sinnlos herum. Es mag für Spieler von lvl 32 bis 39 schwieriger sein, da Fähigkeiten etc fehlen und man bisher nur bis lvl 36 im T4 (oder wurde es auf 38 angehoben?) angehoben wurde. Ab 1.3.4 wird man im T4 nun auf 40 angehoben. Der RR und auch die Ausrüstung macht ab lvl 40/RR33 mit Auslöscher (alles Sachen, die man bis 40 geschafft haben sollte) wenig aus, denn die RR Attribute steigern sich nicht ins unendliche und auch nicht exponentiell.



Aha, mit dem "bolstered up rank" wird wieder argumentiert. Und natürlich damit, dass ich das nicht beurteilen könne (sorry, aber ich hab auch bis 40 BO gespielt, ist nunmal so). Und wieder die nichtssagende Geschichte, dass RR und Ausrüstung wenig ausmachen würden (was nach allen statistischen Auswertungen die es so gibt einfach bullshit ist). Aber "gefühlt" macht man ja (fast) gleichviel Schaden mit RR33 oder RR80 und hält "gefühlt" fast gleich viel aus... lächerlich. Und wenn dann eine ganze Gruppe von RR80ern gegen eine Gruppe von Lowies antritt, dann ist natürlich völlig irrelevant, dass pro Mitglied der Gruppe alle Schadens/Heil/Reduce Werte einfach viel höher sind.

War ja auch im T1 und T2 und T3 und T4 nie so, dass ein Szenario wo auf einer Seite 6+ Maxrang des jeweiligen Brackets sind und auf der anderen Seite vielleicht 1er überraschenderweise immer von einer bestimmten Seite dominiert wurde.



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Wo zählt in WAR "dabei sein ist alles"? Ausrüstung bekommt man extrem schnell, RR bis 50 ist auch keine gewaltige Hürde (auch für wenig-Spieler) und alles danach sollte auch nur über Zeit laufen. Anders läuft es auch nicht in den anderen MMOs. Wer zu später kommt/langsamer/weniger spielt, der wird ein gewisses Level erreichen und sich dann nur noch Stückchenweise verbessern. Außer es gibt ein totalen Reset, wie bei einem Addon.
> 
> Und dein "aber vielen eben nicht" kannst du dir sparen, nicht jeder sammelt gern Briefmarken, dennoch gibt es Leute die es mögen. Ist das nun ein schlechtes Hobby, weil es nicht so begehrt ist, wie z.B. Fußball? Sinnlose Aussage, oder? Also, blicke auf deinen Satz und denk dir das dort auch. Und wo kann man das unschwer erkennen? An den 5 Nörglern, die in ALLEN Foren unterwegs sind und immer die gleichen sind? Oder an den 400-600k Spielern die abgesprungen sind, weil dieses Spiel nicht so war, wie sie es wollten (was ja normal ist, hab mir letztens auch X3 geholt und es nach 2h spielen wieder weggelegt, da es einfach nicht mein Fall war)? Die sind Geschichte und haben auf den derzeitigen Spielerpool keinen Einfluss. ALSO, wem gefällt es nicht und woran kann man das unschwer erkennen?
> 
> Dein Spielspaß bleibt auf der Strecke. Deiner. Extrapoliere deinen Geschmack nicht auf Andere. Oder mach ihn zu einem Faktorum für ein gutes Spiel.



Weder der Geschmack noch die Tatsache, dass WAR nunmal diese Schere hat und sie im Laufe der Zeit immer größer sind, ist das Problem. Das Problem ist, wenn Leute sie "wegreden" oder "schönreden" weil sie Ihnen egal ist. Genau dasselbe im Aion Forum, wo die ganzen Fanboys den harten Grind 40+ leugnen und angeben, man könne über Grinden oder Quests leveln (als ob man die Wahl hätte...).

Als Neuer hat mans nunmal nicht leicht in WAR. Dank Stamms und Bomberstamms und dem großen Unterschied zwischen R32 RR32 sowie R40 RR80 sind Neulinge einfach nur Bauernopfer die umgewalzt werden. Das kann man natürlich überwinden, dennoch ist das bei anderen Spielen anders gelöst. Bis hierher faktisch nachprüfbar, kann jeder in einem beliebigen SC mit R32 und RR32 teilnehmen und schauen wie er abschneidet.
Außerdem ist es eine logische und historisch gerade bei MMOs gut dokumentierte Tatsache, dass Neueinsteiger zunehmend abgeschreckt werden, je höher die "Hürde" des Einstiegs ist. MAcht der Entwickler nichts, wird diese Hürde von selbst ständig größer (da die Masse immer "besser" wird). Bringt man neue Waffen für jene die "sowieso schon oben sind" ohne entsprechende Anpassungen für die neuen, dann beschleunigt man als Entwickler diesen Prozess und schreckt Einsteiger zusätzlich ab. In Kombination mit der Tatsache, dass in jedem MMO ständig irgendwer aufhört (aus sagen wir mal "natürlichen" Gründen), dann tötet so eine Politik das Spiel noch schneller.
Bis hierher gehts einfach nur um Fakten, wirtschaftliche Tatsachen usw. Lesen, verstehen, begreifen.

Wie ich dazu stehe?
Meiner Meinung nach ist es besser, wenn es keine so großen Unterschiede gibt und/oder man diese Unterschiede schnell wettmachen kann um nicht zu lange unnötig von Equip, Skillpunkten usw. "übervorteilt" zu werden, gerade im PVP.
Du siehst das nicht so?
Schön, mir egal. Es darf dir ja gefallen und du kannst es lieben, aber



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Extrapoliere deinen Geschmack nicht auf Andere. Oder mach ihn zu einem Faktorum für ein gutes Spiel.



und was mir persönlich wichtig wäre: 
Kein Gelaber, dass es diese Unterschiede in der Stärke eines Chars zwischen low RR und high RR nicht gäbe, denn das ist einfach nur Schmarrn.


----------



## Churchak (5. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und was soll das jetzt heißen?
> 
> Außer hirnlosem "Mimimi" Geflame und "die harten schaffens halt" sind da doch keine Argumente dabei. Und deine Geschichten, dass eine Gruppe frischer 40er mit gutem Teamplay eine Gruppe RR80er besiegen kann, die kannst du dem Märchenonkel um die Ecke erzählen.


Nur weil du es nie im Leben hinbekommst heists noch lange nicht das es nicht geht mein kleiner Freund.Hab damals als ich mit Gildis mal ne Orderpause machte und bissel Ere Destro spielte schön sehn können,wie gut man mit schönem Teamspiel was reisen kann.Und nein GOA stellte uns keine RR70+ Chars zur Verfügung.
Ja auch wir waren da zu beginn u40 im T4 und ja auch damals gab es genug Gegner die im RR weit höher waren.
Tut mir ja schrecklich leid für dich das du sowas nie erlebst aber anstatt nach free RPLup und free Epixxxxx zu schrein sollteste ja am ende überlegen ob PvP in MMos doch das falsche für dich ist.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Fakt ist und bleibt, dass es vielen Leuten eben keinen Spaß macht von high- RRlern "single handed" geownt zu werden und das ist mit einer der Gründe wieso es mit WAR bisher ständig bergab ging. Schon seit vor Release gab es dieses "in WAR zählt Equip nicht so viel wie in WoW" Geschrei und selbst heute noch sind hier angebliche WAR Veteranen die behaupten Equip und RR machen kaum einen Unterschied. Einfach lächerlich. Setzt euch lieber mal mit den Zahlen auseinander oder schaut euch an, wie ein RR80er Klasse X gegen einen RR40er Klasse X (oder Spiegelklasse, Duelle gibts ja nicht) abschneidet. Da liegen Welten dazwischen, aber wenn man partout zu stur sein will das zu begreifen, dann muss man sich halt weiter drauf versteifen, dass alles nur "PVE Flenner sind".


Nur weil es für dich nen Fakt ist heist es noch lange nicht das es wahr ist,nur weil du wohl permanent hilflos tot umfällst sobald nen RR höherer am Horizont angeritten kommt heist es nicht das es andern genauso ergeht dafür hab ich einfach zu viel andere sachen miterlebt.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Deine Milchmädchenrechnungen braucht man nicht näher zu kommentieren, da ja in deiner kleinen Welt offensichtlich nur Gruppen von gut organisierten "low RR" Leuten gegen schlechte und einzelne "high RR" Leute kämpfen. Tatsächlich ist das zwar meist genau andersrum, da Leute mit höheren RR meist prinzipiell mehr Zeit haben / organisierter Spielen / öfter online sind / bessere ingame Beziehung haben (sei es auch nur Zweckbeziehungen) / eher Kontakt zu Stammgruppen usw. Und nein, wenn man jeden Tag 2h+ spielt ist man kein casual...


süss also doch nur Neid auf andere mit mehr Freizeit. Meide doch einfach MMOs in jedem MMO gibt es zuhauf Leute mit mehr Freizeit als deinereiner geh doch am besten zu nem MMO wo du auch offline deine Skill verbessern kannst und nur einmal pro Tag für 5 Minuten reinschaun musst (bietet da Buffed ned gar son Comic Spiel an ? ) 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Daneben wieder die tolle und äußerst hilfreiche Angabe, man könne in kurzer Zeit (nicht definiert - wie lang ist das? wieviele Stunden pro Tag?) leicht RR farmen (Team vorausgesetzt - woher nehmen, wenn nicht suchen, was wieder Zeitaufwand ist usw.).


tut mir leid das ich dir nun nicht noch ausgerechnet hab wie lang man mit täglich 30 minuten Spielzeit braucht um von RR 29 (um den RR rum ist man in etwa wenn man sich durch RvR auf Level 32 gespielt hat) auf RR 55 zu kommen.Aber das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen da ich keine stopuhr nebenher laufen hab und es auch mit af die eigene Spielweise ankommt (bin ich eher solo ,in 2er/3er grp,nur im KT oder nur als Briefkastenwächter unterwegs) aber von RR30 auf RR40 kommt man ohne grossen Aufwand in einer Woche sprich Erobererteile kann ich nach gut 2 Wochen locker tragen selbst wenn man ein BG nach dem andern verlieren würde.
Was diese Milchmädchenrechnung aller dings sehr gut zeigt ist das die Gefahr als RR niedriger aufs Maul zu bekommen zwar grösser ist die Belohnung für einen Sieg aber dafür auch ungemein grösser ausfällt auch wenn du dir nun wieder mal nicht vorstellen kannst das man auch gegen hohe RRs gewinne einfährt und das nicht nur aller 100 Jahre.


OldboyX schrieb:


> Selbst beim verschissenen Arena E-Sports PVP Verschnitt den man in WoW geboten bekommt kann ich wenigstens nach der Levelphase in 2 Wochen (ohne 24/7 zu spielen) in konkurrenzfähigem Equipment dastehen. Der Clou dabei ist zusätzlich, dass ich als casual jederzeit ohne großartige Planung oder lange Zeitfenster sowohl an PVE als auch PVP teilnehmen kann. Auch muss ich mich nicht nach Primetimes richten um überhaupt SCs spielen zu können, weil sonst keine aufgehen...


wozu must du planen? Mythic hats doch inzwichen noch Narrensicherer (also für Leute wie dich die für alles ne helfende Hand brauchen) gemacht .Einfach auf die Rolle an der Minimap klicken ,richtiges Tier auswählen,Brennpunkt wählen,klickern,Kt beitreten mitleechen .......... sprich für Leute wie dich genau richtig meist gibts sogar nen Leader der dich durch die Pampa führt dann kannste sogar die bösen hohen RRs mit überrolln und läufst kaum Gefahr unter die Räder zu kommen. Toll oder? 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Tja, das ist genau der Grund wieso WAR so wenige Spieler hat. Mit PVE hat es zwar nichts zu tun, aber ja, ich erwarte mir, dass ich auch als Gelegenheitsspieler die Chance habe konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Ich brauche weder "das beste vom besten" noch muss ich "der erste sein, der damit rumläuft". Doch nachdem die "hardcore Vielspieler" über 1 Jahr lang den Vorsprung ausgebaut haben, muss man Leuten wie mir eben die Chance geben aufzuschließen ohne mich zum "Vielspieler" zu zwingen, denn sonst höre ich eben auf - und das haben ja sehr viele gemacht bei WAR.


Und noch mal auch wenn du nur einmal pro Woche deinen Char eingelockt hättest und dann 2 Stunden gespielt hättest auch dann hättest du inzwichen RR 50+ locker erreicht und würdest mit Invasoren Zeug rumrennen (welches du auch ohne Mühe in der Zeit zusammen bekommen hast) also mit dem Set welches auch sehr viel RR70+ in Teilen wegen der setbonis noch tragen.Und noch mal RR80 ist imo Cap sprich die können nicht höher im RR steigen selbst wenn sie ihren char 12 h am Tag zocken sprich deine viel beschworene Hürde für Neueinsteiger wird nicht mit jedem Tag höher im gegenteil das Cap sorgt dafür das für RR80er Chars nicht mehr von intresse sind und kaum noch gespielt werden.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Der Witz ist nur, wenn man weiterhin auf dieser Schiene fährt, dann hat man als Spiel überhaupt keine Chance noch Spieler zu gewinnen sondern man schaufelt sein Grab nur mit noch größerem Eifer.


Jaja das obligatorische "WAR ist bald tot" Geseire kennt man ja nun seit nem Jahr von dir ........


----------



## Churchak (5. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, OldboyX. Einige, die hier RR70 oder noch höher sind, erzählen die Sache nur aus ihrer Perspektive. Natürlich hatten sie nicht so einen harten Weg nach oben, weil die Gegner eben auf ihrem Niveau waren. Einpaar waren über ihnen, die meisten unter ihnen. Jetzt kommen aber eben Leute, bei denen die überwiegende Anzahl an Leuten über ihnen liegt. Da kann man sich ja wohl an 3 Fingern abzählen, wie das ausgeht.


Ich fühl mich hier mal angesprochen.
Ist dir eigendlich schon mal die Idee gekommen das auch Leute die nen RR70er haben ab und an mal gern bissel Abwegslung haben wollen und dann auf nen Kleinen Char umlogen und mit dem was machen und dann diejenigen sind die im RR die kleinen sind?




Peithon schrieb:


> Der Zeiteinsatz, den man für RR55 aufwärts aufbringen muss, ist außerdem schon ziemlich erheblich. Bis dahin zu kommen ist ohne Stammgruppe auch nicht leicht, weil man als Random aus vielen Szenarien eben mit 100 Ruf oder weniger rausgeht, da die gegnerische Stammgruppe mal wieder alles zusammengebombt hat. Spielt man eine Klasse, die nicht so beliebt in Gruppen ist, z. B. Hexenjäger, dann hat man auch kaum eine Chance in eine Gruppe eingeladen zu werden.


wenn du RR 50 schon als erheblich empfindest dann wart mal auf RR70 ...... auserdem nen zohnenlock birngt einen bis zu 20 k und das meist ohne ständig Angstschweiss vor Bombergrp auf der Stirn zu haben. Bis RR40 sind das meist nen halber RRLup und man kann an nem Abend meist 1-2 solche dinger mitnehmen .......
Bzw gerade mit dem HJ ist man am wenigsten auf ne Grp angewiesen und hat da solo oder mit nem andern HJ im duo nen Mörder Gaudi! Natürlich sollt man dann nicht nur dem eigenen Komazerg nachrennen ........




Peithon schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass einige hier voraussetzen, dass man für ein MMO täglich mindestens so 5-6 Stunden durchschnittlich zur Verfügung hat. Einen solchen Zeiteinsatz muss man nämlich schon bringen, um "richtige" Kontakte oder eine eingespielte Stammgruppe aufbieten zu können. Wenn ich nur ein Zeitkontigent von 1-2 Stunden täglich zur Verfügung habe, dann habe ich jedoch nicht die Zeit und auch nicht die Muße, um erstmal in 30 min eine Gruppe zusammenzuzimmern. Für die guten Gruppen machen Szenarien gegen entsprechend schwache Gegner übrigens auch keinen Spaß.


sprichst du hier wie zB ich von Warhammer? dem Spiel des instant joinens? Bzw sagt dir Gilden/Ally Kts/Grp was? 




Peithon schrieb:


> .Aber irgendwie scheinen die Entwickler nicht in der Lage gewesen zu sein vorausschauend zu denken.


der Entwickler kann nun mal keinen Zwingen PvP zu machen wenn der Spieler lieber PvE betreibt,allerding kann ich als Spieler andere Spieler zum PvP zwingen wenn er meint PvE Kreisraiden machen zu wolln. Mir macht es immer wieder Spass Spass Leute aus ihren Komazergen rauszupicken und mir wachsen dann auch keine gauen Haare wenn es mich dann stattdessen erwicht. *g*


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2010)

> An den 5 Nörglern


 Naja, es gibt wohl zur Zeit mehr Nörgler als Zustimmer im offiziellen Forum. Eben diese Zusammenstellung ist es doch, die den Unterschied macht. Ein RR70-Zauberer rennt doch nie alleine herum. Sowas habe ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen. Die haben ihre Setup-Kumpels stehts zur Seite, die alle auf dem selben Niveau stehen. Es ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht sich zu organisieren und sie werden auch meistens gewinnen, nur sollte man eben die Abstände nicht zu groß machen. Ein RR55 hat gegen einen RR70 eigentlich keine Chance, es sei denn der macht überhaupt nichts oder es wirklich mal ein Feuerzauberer, der den Anschluss an seine Gruppe verloren hat und sich selber tötet...


----------



## Pymonte (6. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Aha, mit dem "bolstered up rank" wird wieder argumentiert.


 Passage nochmal lesen und verstehen. Da steht nicht, dass dies die Universallösung ist, sondern dass man mit lvl32-39 es schwer hat, dass das Cap im T4 nun aber noch weiter verringert wird.



> Und natürlich damit, dass ich das nicht beurteilen könne (sorry, aber ich hab auch bis 40 BO gespielt, ist nunmal so).


 Und, wayne? Das machen manche Leute in 3-5 Tagen in WAR, bild dir auf die "Leistung" mal nix ein. Mit reden konntest du dennoch noch nie wirklich.



> Und wieder die nichtssagende Geschichte, dass RR und Ausrüstung wenig ausmachen würden (was nach allen statistischen Auswertungen die es so gibt einfach bullshit ist).


 Bitte zeig mir deine Statistiken. Die möcht ich gern sehen. WAR hat leider kein Theorycrafting, daher glaube ich dir auch nicht, dass es irgendwelche korrekten Auswertungen gibt. Wenn man schon wieder im offiziellen Forum liest, was sich die Leute da für Murks zusammenrechnen, dann ists kein Wunder, dass alle denken, dass ihre Karriere die schlechteste ist.



> Aber "gefühlt" macht man ja (fast) gleichviel Schaden mit RR33 oder RR80 und hält "gefühlt" fast gleich viel aus... lächerlich. Und wenn dann eine ganze Gruppe von RR80ern gegen eine Gruppe von Lowies antritt, dann ist natürlich völlig irrelevant, dass pro Mitglied der Gruppe alle Schadens/Heil/Reduce Werte einfach viel höher sind.



Unsinn, wie Periane schon schrieb, die paar Attribute machen nicht deinen Schaden aus (und wenn doch, würd ich mir echt sorgen machen) oder deine survivability. Du biest da viel zu sehr WoW geprägt, wo der Magier auf frisch Level 80 nur 10-11k Crits macht und der Magier mit dem fast besten Set 16-18k Crits. Die Fertigkeiten skalieren außerdem ganz anders. Aber hey, das weißt du ja, du hast ja deine tollen statistischen Auswertungen.



> War ja auch im T1 und T2 und T3 und T4 nie so, dass ein Szenario wo auf einer Seite 6+ Maxrang des jeweiligen Brackets sind und auf der anderen Seite vielleicht 1er überraschenderweise immer von einer bestimmten Seite dominiert wurde.


 War ja auch nie so, das vor allem im T1 und T2 die meisten Karrieren noch weit von einem sinnvollen Specc und guten Fertigkeiten entfernt sind? Ein Level 40ger (und um die geht es), hat alle Fertigkeiten, Taktiken, Moralfähigkeiten seiner Karriere. Und in dem Moment, in dem der frische 40ger sein Auslöscher/Blutfürst anzieht, ist er selbst vom Equip her schon nur noch minimalst von den höheren Equips entfernt. Die Sachen skalieren einfach anders, dafür sorgt das Ward-System. Hier muss man eben nicht alle x-Sets die Werte um 17% steigern, sondern man braucht für bestimmte PvE Bosse eben ein bestimmte Ward Vorraussetzung. Im Extremfall könnte man natürlich alle Set-Stats gleich machen und nur die Wards verändern, aber ein bisschen belohnt werden möchte man ja auch, dafür das man etwas erreicht hat.




> Weder der Geschmack noch die Tatsache, dass WAR nunmal diese Schere hat und sie im Laufe der Zeit immer größer sind, ist das Problem. Das Problem ist, wenn Leute sie "wegreden" oder "schönreden" weil sie Ihnen egal ist. Genau dasselbe im Aion Forum, wo die ganzen Fanboys den harten Grind 40+ leugnen und angeben, man könne über Grinden oder Quests leveln (als ob man die Wahl hätte...).
> 
> Als Neuer hat mans nunmal nicht leicht in WAR. Dank Stamms und Bomberstamms und dem großen Unterschied zwischen R32 RR32 sowie R40 RR80 sind Neulinge einfach nur Bauernopfer die umgewalzt werden. Das kann man natürlich überwinden, dennoch ist das bei anderen Spielen anders gelöst. Bis hierher faktisch nachprüfbar, kann jeder in einem beliebigen SC mit R32 und RR32 teilnehmen und schauen wie er abschneidet.
> Außerdem ist es eine logische und historisch gerade bei MMOs gut dokumentierte Tatsache, dass Neueinsteiger zunehmend abgeschreckt werden, je höher die "Hürde" des Einstiegs ist. MAcht der Entwickler nichts, wird diese Hürde von selbst ständig größer (da die Masse immer "besser" wird). Bringt man neue Waffen für jene die "sowieso schon oben sind" ohne entsprechende Anpassungen für die neuen, dann beschleunigt man als Entwickler diesen Prozess und schreckt Einsteiger zusätzlich ab. In Kombination mit der Tatsache, dass in jedem MMO ständig irgendwer aufhört (aus sagen wir mal "natürlichen" Gründen), dann tötet so eine Politik das Spiel noch schneller.
> Bis hierher gehts einfach nur um Fakten, wirtschaftliche Tatsachen usw. Lesen, verstehen, begreifen.


 Großer Abschnitt, viel Gerede, viele BEHAUPTUNGEN und nichts davon irgendwie bewiesen oder auch nur ansatzweise korrekt.
Ums dir nochmal gaaanz langsam zu sagen, also diesmal so richtig langsam.
Level 32 - 40 macht einen Unterschied. Ja, korrekt. Aber ab lvl 40 ist der Einfluss des RR nur gering.
Das ist ein RR34ger: http://www.wardb.com...f2b2f2df12bf31:
Das ein RR40ger: http://www.wardb.com...f2b2f2df12cf31:
Das ein RR55ger: http://www.wardb.com...2cf12ef2cfcf13:
Das ein RR70ger: http://www.wardb.com...f12ef2dfcf3cf9:
Das ein RR80ger: http://www.wardb.com...f12ef2dfcf3df9:
Die Auswirkungen sind dermaßen marginal, das muss man doch sehen?! Ist ja nciht so, das jeder RR = 1 neues Attribut oder Taktik. Leute, wacht auf, ihr kämpft gegen Windmühlen, euer gerechter Zorn und Feldzug gegen die bösen RR80ger ist total lächerlich.
Und auch die Sets machen nicht den Mörder unterschied. Sicher im 1on1 mit meiner Spiegelklasse hat natürlich derjenige den Vorteil, der den VIEL größeren RR hat und ein VIEL besseres Set. Aber selbst da spielt noch das eigene Geschick und Glück ein große Rolle. So manche RR70+ Hexe lag bei mir schon im Dreck, weil sie einfach Pech hatten, was ihre Proccs/CDs anging oder einfach etwas gepennt haben. Genauso werd ich auch ab und an mal von nem guten "Low Level" gekillt, wenn dieser sich nur taktisch und geschickt benimmt (also nicht blind in den Kampf stürmt usw). Das ist auch ein Faktor des Spiels.
Die Schere, die ihr euch sucht, mit irgendwelchen Hirngespinst-Daten belegt etc gibt es nicht! Das ist einfach mal Buschfunk, den Leute verbreiten, die halt oft gegen Spieler X oder Y gestorben sind und natürlich nciht erkennen können, dass es auch zum großen Teil an ihnen lag. Außerdem werden auch keine "Neueinsteiger" abgeschreckt, da WAR erstmal nur bis lvl40 geht und der RR für die meisten Neuanfänger eh Nebensache ist. Da der RR auch nciht auf 100 oder 120 erhöht wurde, gibt es bisher auch keinen Zugzwang, ist ja schließlich nciht so, dass man den RR nicht schon seit 4-5 Monaten hätte anheben können (für einige Spieler, wink @ Periane)^^
Falls jetzt demnächst ein Patch/Addon o.ä. kommt, wo der RR auf 1XX angehoben wird, es plötzlich Items gibt, die die 3fachen Werte haben wie die jetztigen und das Levelcap um einige Stufen angehoben wird (mit anderen Worten ein typisches PvE Addon, was bisher übrigens STATISTISCH auch nie zu starken Spielerverlusten führte, weder bei WoW noch HdRO, obwohl es die "Schere" vergrößert und sogar die alten Spieler ihrer Erfolge beraubt, etwas, das Mythic dank dem Behütungssystem und RR sogar umschiffen kann), dann wäre solche Kritik angebracht.



> Wie ich dazu stehe?
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es besser, wenn es keine so großen Unterschiede gibt und/oder man diese Unterschiede schnell wettmachen kann um nicht zu lange unnötig von Equip, Skillpunkten usw. "übervorteilt" zu werden, gerade im PVP.
> Du siehst das nicht so?
> Schön, mir egal. Es darf dir ja gefallen und du kannst es lieben, aber
> ...



quod est demonstrandum

@Peithon: Die 5 Nörgler bilden die Mehrheit, da zufriedene Menschen sich eben nicht beschweren und daher auch nicht bzw weniger im Forum aktiv sind. Ist ein soziologisches Verhalten und beruht auf der Befriedigung der Bedürfnisse, usw bla bla. Wichtig ist nur: es beschwert sich meist die Minderheit und selten die Mehrheit.
Und nochwas zu Bombergruppen: eine Assistgruppe (also TS vorhanden, das reicht schon. Und heutzutage sollte es keine Hürde mehr sein, im TS wenigstens mitzuhören), die die feindlichen DDler fokusst (denn die sind die schwächsten Glieder, nicht die Heiler und erst recht nciht die tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), räumt eine Bombergruppe auch ohne große Probleme weg, völlig unabhängig vom RR. Ist die erste Sorc/der erste Spalta (bzw das Order Pendant gefallen), dann ist schon 50% Dmg weg, wenn dann alle auf den anderen DDler gehen, dann wars das mit der Bombergruppe. Oft genug mit der Alli gemacht. Spaltas sind dabei eigentlich noch nerviger als Sorcs, weil die Mehr aushalten. Aber das kann man durch kluges aufteilen der Gruppe umgehen.


----------



## C0ntra (6. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ein RR70-Zauberer rennt doch nie alleine herum. Sowas habe ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen. Die haben ihre Setup-Kumpels stehts zur Seite, die alle auf dem selben Niveau stehen. Es ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht sich zu organisieren und sie werden auch meistens gewinnen, nur sollte man eben die Abstände nicht zu groß machen. Ein RR55 hat gegen einen RR70 eigentlich keine Chance, es sei denn der macht überhaupt nichts oder es wirklich mal ein Feuerzauberer, der den Anschluss an seine Gruppe verloren hat und sich selber tötet...



Allein war er nicht, seine Truppe hat bezogen auf mein Beispiel ein SFZ erobert und die dortigen Ordies platt gemacht, da es mehr Angreifer waren. Ich habe mich noch abgesetzt, aber er hat mich gesehen und ist mir gefolgt, habe dann auf ihn gewartet. Nachdem er gestorben ist, kam noch ein Gardist an, man merkt ja, wenn jemand im KT stirbt, der mich dann erledigt hat. Es gab allerdings Ordentlich Ruf, vor allem, da es im SFZ Einflussbereich war. 
Du hast mit RR55 nur keine Chance gegen RR70+, wenn es deine Konterklasse ist, die 6% mehr Block/Crit whatever sind nicht die Welt und mehr Vorteile hat er nicht!
Macht euch doch nichts vor, wie imba Leute mit hohem Rufrang sind, solo habt ihr da natürlich keine Chance mit Auslöscherkram und entsprechendem Rufrang aber das haben Rang 1 gegen Rang 11 auch nicht!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (6. Februar 2010)

Dennoch ziehen einige Chars eben Item mässig recht gut ab und die neulinge, die dazu kommen müssen eben genau diese Leute dann besiegen, um auch auf den Status zu kommen. Aber wenn man so liest, dass einige meinen das PVP eben nur für die harten was ist oder was auch immer einige damit meine, wenn sie sagen dass wenn PVP nichts für einen ist, WAR nicht das richtige Spiel ist. Ich finde persönlich, wer PVP will, ist in WAR falsch. Denn dort ist am Ende das selbe PVP wie in WOW, Item lasstiges System. Mit dem Unterschied, das die einzelne Klasse nicht auffällt, weswegen ja solche gute Teams nur bestehen, wenn diese auch gegen fast genau so viele Feinde antreten. 

Auch das eben die Items sehr wichtig sind und dadurch eben Items der großteil des anreizes ausmachen, bei WAR. Ist dann in meinen Augen doch bissel zu stark an WOW orientiert und zu stark an ihr alltes DAoC. Kein Schritt nach vorn gegangen und das mit einer Top Lore, diese garnicht erst wirklich umgesetzt haben, außer in den Modellen. Aber da hätten sie auch irhe alte DAoC Lore nehmen können, dass hätte 0 Unterschied gemacht. 

Denn für mich war und ist im T3 schluss. Denn mich reizt das spiel nicht mehr, 0. Denn ob ich im T4 ne Burg erobere oder T3 ist kein Unterschied. Im T4 gibt es nur härter Gegner. Jetzt wird man schon ausgeschlossen als niedrige Klasse, von Loots. Weil die 40er es ja verdient haben. Eine Marke, die ich denn garnicht wegwürfeln kann, wird mir verweigert. Aber auf Items, die ich garnicht benutzen kann, darf ich würfeln. Außer wenn der Leader für die egos ist und sagt nur echter Need? Bitte was ist das für ne Optionen? Nur wei Leute 40 sind, sind sie nicht wichtiger fürs RVR als 32 oder 34 etc. Sie sind genau so unbedeuten, solange sie nicht wirklich hohen Rang im RR haben und wenn sie diesen haben, brauchen sie eh kaum Items. Also haben sie uach garkeinen echten need mehr. Das SPiel dreht sich um Items und es gibt in meinen Augen kein faires Lootsystem. Gerade im PVP ist es find ich besser über wenige Lootbare Dinge zu stolpern, die dafür um so cooler sind. Halt bescheuerte SCrap Items, wie Goblinpilzkörpe, Mork und Gorkpuppen (wobei man eigentlich garnicht so recht weiß welche Verwendung die haben. Deswegen sind es an sich auch Äxte =) ). Aber halt mehr solche Items und viel mehr über die gute Idee der Schrottteile und des Markensystemes gehen. Weil somit ist es egal ob 40 oder 32, jeder hat das gleiche anrecht auf die Items undj eder bekommt die selbe Chance etc. Dadurch wird man nicht übergangen. Denn am PVP darf ich mit 32 teilnehmen, so als wäre ich 40 und wenn ich daran Teilnehmen darf, hab ich das selbe recht wie er. Egal ob er schon länger dabei ist. 

Wie gesagt in WAR gibt es 0 Sandbox, also gibt es keinen wirklichen Fortschritt und damit auch kein besonderen Rechte. Denn man hat zwar 10 mal Karl Franz geköpft oder 50 mal Tzeetchdiener. Aber es ändert nichts, dadurch ist man nicht besser als andere. Spielerisch hat man mehr Erfahrung und mehr drauf, aber genau dass ist schon ein großer Vorteil. Man hat aber nicht mehr gemacht als jemand anderes, nur weil dieser eben 2h Zeit hatte. Er hat in seinen 2h vielleicht genau so viel gemacht, wie dieser Königs Töter in 2h gemacht hat. Genau das selbe in den 2h und wird dafür nicht wirklich entlohnt.
Es ist nichts gegen die Einstellung die viele vertreten. Pymonte und seine Kollegen, mögen das Spiel und daran ist nichts schlechtes. Auch zocken sie Endgame und ich glaub sie Wissen schon eher, wie man ihre Klasse zockt, als jemand der T3 gerade krampfhaft versucht motivation zu finden. Aber ich finde da keine mehr. Ich finde meine ehr in Guild Wars wieder. Da dort gewisse Dinge fairer geregelt sind und man in meinen Augen dort ein wirklich gelunges Klassenkonzept hat. Dinge die in WAR fehlen. Denn ich find es als Eisenbrecher störend, dass ich mit meinem Grudge Pool AP Loses überbrücken kann und sogar ersetzen kann und andere Klasse nur AP haben, aber die Reg dafür nur bekommen, wenn sie nichts machen. Also das ist für ein PVP SPiel kein wirkliches Konzept. Da ist Energie bei Guild Wars deutlich besser gelöst, vorallem eben Adrinalin ist ne genialer Ersatzt für Krieger. Die haben halt wenig Energie und wenig Reg, können aber über Skills auf welche kommen. Bei WAR haben alle den selben Pool, außer man hat super Items da bekommt man nochmal was druff und RR hoch. Nein solche Dinge sind für mich 0 Balanced und 0 durchdacht. Denn diese Dinge lassen einige Klassen erst aufleben oder geben ihn üble Optionen. Wer es nicht glaubt, muss mal mit 1HP BiP rum laufen im PVE und Schmerztauscher. Das ist enorm langweilig gegen AE Bosse, weswegen ich lieber mit der Gilde =) Builds fahre, bei den es was zu tun gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber so ähnliches ist es dann bei WAR und genau da geht es nicht auf.

Klar hat man als RR40- Chancen RR70+ zu besiegen. Aber nicht, wenn diese Heiler im Rücken haben etc. Es fehlt mir im Open RVR im Kampf um die Burg, der eigentlich Fortschritt an der Burg. Dieser wird nicht entschieden durch den Kampf an sich. Selbst wenn eine Seite gut kämpft, hat sie weniger Heiler sieht es schlecht aus. Sind die Heiler sagen wir 2-4 in diesem Bereich, wird es schwer. Denn sobald zwei Heiler raus sind, ist da Ende im Gelände. Denn die anderen beiden Heiler müssen auf der Hut sein und diese fehlende Heiler rezzen, sonst war es dass mit der Gruppe. Denn alleine zurück laufen ... ist nicht und man wird ja fürs WC rezzen bestraft. Das ist kein wirkliches gutes Konzept. Weil so oft nicht zwingend schlechte Gruppen, an fehlenden Klassen scheitern. Das kann aber in einem PVP lasstigen Spiel nicht wirklich Teamplay konzept sein. Wenn es ziel ist, dass alle Klassen vertreten sein sollten, muss es wege geben seinen Twink schnell auf 40 zu bringen und Chars schnell ins Endgame einzugliedern. Nicht das man da kommt, ich farme schon länger als du. Das sollte es nicht geben, wenn man alle Klasse im RVR braucht. Aber man braucht ja nicht alle Klasse im RVR, sondern mehr oder wenige Besondere Skills, die entscheidend sind.
Auch das fehlene von Optionen eine Burg anzugreifen ist einfach mal schwach, nach über 1 Jahr. Nur das Tor als Lösung. Nein der Patch der nun kommt oder on ist, ist an sich nichts. Es ist kaum was wirklich gepatcht wurden und die SC sind nicht verbessert wurden. Sondern nur erstmal ausgesiebt was keiner mochte und dann ne Umfrage, welche SC doch gemocht wurden. Nein SC mal bissel was anderen Mechanik ändern und wenn es testweise nur wenige sind. Sowas wird nicht gemacht. Nein Items werden fürs SC eingeführt, damit es interessant für die Leute wird.

Ein PVP Spiel ist in meinen Augen nicht interessant durch Items, oder dadurch dass ich einen PVP Boss am Ende erschlagen. Sondern dadurch, dass ich den Feind schlage, so wie es eben passiert. Durch Glück, durch Können, durch Überzahl, durch Verzweiflung, durch Verrat, durch Hinterhalt, durch Taktik, durch Planung, durch Fallen etc. Eben so wie man sich den Krieg vorstellt. Hinterhalte, ÜBerfälle, Raub, Plündern und das wann und wo man will und wann und wo es eben passiert. Dabei eben auch die Optionen auf Freie Gruppen, die eigentlich nur der orientierung dienen. Denn wirkliche Gruppe kann es im PVP nicht geben. Es gibt ein Team, welches sich gerade am Kampfplatz befindet, aber keine große Gruppe die man vorher zusammen stellt. Sowas ist auch PVP, aber es ist nicht wirklichdurchdacht. Denn wann trifft man auf Gruppen, in dem jede Klasse gut vertreten ist, jeder ARchetyp gut vorhanden, so dass man gute Gruppen bauen kann und dann natürlich genug für den zweiten KT, damit dieser den perfekten Grundstock hat. 
Nein PVP ist für mich entweder das man sagt, wir wollen ein geschlossenes PVP. Aber dann mit "fairen" Chancen für alle oder man möchte echtes Sandbox, so richtig mit unfairen Tricks, gemeinen Hinterhälten und Verrat. Dann aber richtig und ich glaube WAR wäre damit besser gefahren. Denn das was mich von Darkfall abhält, ist dass aussehen der Figuren. Die gefallen mir nicht wirklich. Aber Massen PVP gibt es in WAR nicht wirklich und wenn ist es wie es einst in WOW war. Eben einfach große Gruppen, gute Freunde und die Lust am Zergen. Bei WOW hab ich viele gute Erfahrung auf alten PVP Servern gemacht. Vom Totstellen im Elite Mobs und sehen wie die boons mit den zu tun bekommen, bis Mindcontrolle am AV Eingang. Bei WAR ist PVP irgendwie vom T1-T4 immer das selbe. Man erobert diese BOs oder diese Burg und es ist nicht wirklich was anderes.
Klar man kämpft gegen Spieler, wenn ich an die CS zeiten denke ist man X mal in das Lagerhaus gelaufen. X mal hat man die Geißeln aus dem Büro Gebäude befreit und X mal hat man sich in der dunklen Garage versteckt mit den Geißeln und sie als Schild missbraucht. Klaro waren das die alten Zeiten von CS. Klar isT PVP an sich genau das, die Spieler sind anders als die KI. Aber durch diesen festen RVR Lake und diese festen Ziele, stirbt dieses Optionale, was man in einer Freien Welt einfach hat. Es geht damit los, dass der Verteidiger auf den Angreifer warten muss. im Low Tier. 

Auch zu dem Solo Problem. Ein Zauberer Solo killen ist glaub ich keine Kunst. Wenn er pech hat und sein Schaden den er selbst durch seine Mechanik bekommt, doch oft auftritt stirbt er eh sehr fix. Aber wenn er Heiler dabei hat, ist er aufeinmal enorm stark. Während man als Tank zwar Block hat, aber der Gegner übel stark auf Stärke kommt und man diesen Block dann wieder nicht hat und man erstmal RR Brauch um 20% Block wieder zu bekommen, die man scheinbar verliert
auch mit den Conterklassen ist mir etwas fremd. Denn ne Conterklasse i st das Schere Stein Papier Prinzip. Aber nicht das, ich mach dich jetzt mal zum Staubkorn, was selbst Schere, Stein und Papier schlagen kann. WEil ich eben Debuffs der Extra Klasse habe. Sondern Conterklasse ist für mich, dass ich eben genau gegen diese Klasse gefeilt bin und genau das ist der große Fehler bei WAR. Bei Guild Wars geht es auf 8 Skills, davon 1 Elite Skill. Dadurch kann man sich enorm Spezialisieren und regelrecht Heilern und Protern das Fürchten Lehren oder Siegelklassen oder Nahkampfklassen etc. Man bringt gewisse Ausrichtungen 0 Problemo kurz und klein. Bei WAR aber hat man immer und jeder Zeit alle seine Skills und halt die Mastery. Damit darf man nicht so extmre Debuffs verteilen oder Buffs, die ganze Klassen zerstören. Das Conterklassen Konzept geht in meinen Augen nur auf, wenn man ohne Probleme Level 40/40 werden kann. So das man ohne Probleme Klassen wechseln kann oder Skills umschieben. Aber in einem Spiel, wo man von Freier Welt spricht, sollte Conterklassen konzept garnicht erst rein kommen. Denn man weiß nie, ob man immer über alle Klassen verfügt. Dann lieber die Masterys stärker Spezialisieren und deutlich mehr Skills über diese Masterys geben. Dann kann man eben mit gewissen Bäumen Conter AE Klassen werden, Conter tanks etc. Aber nur wenn man wirklich so einen Build fährt und nicht als Grundskill schon denn starken Debuff und übers Mastery kommt dann bissel Schaden dazu. Denn so ist es ja egal, welchem Mastery der Skill angehört. Der Schaden ist ja bei einigen Debuffs ja völlig egal. Aber der steigt mit Mastery.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Februar 2010)

> Dennoch ziehen einige Chars eben Item mässig recht gut ab und die neulinge, die dazu kommen müssen eben genau diese Leute dann besiegen, um auch auf den Status zu kommen.


 Der Satz ist schon dermaßen unsinnig, das man sich den ganzen Rest wieder sparen kann. Ich MUSS als frischer Level 40ger keinen RR80ger besiegen um an mein Zeug/RP zu kommen. Und das Itemmässig echt gut abgehen zeigst du mir doch bitte mal in den gängigen Datenbanken. Die meisten leute beschweren sich ja über "sinnlose" Stats auf ihren Ausrüstungen, daher musst du ja die ultimative Karriere-Item-Synergien kennen, wenn du hier solche Behauptungen aufstellst.


----------



## Churchak (6. Februar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Dennoch ziehen einige Chars eben Item mässig recht gut ab und die neulinge, die dazu kommen müssen eben genau diese Leute dann besiegen, um auch auf den Status zu kommen.



wenn ich das schon wieder lese kommts mir hoch ! 
Hallo? 
Wenn man ins RvR geht muss man nicht erst 2 Grp RR70+ besiegen bevor man weiter ins Gebiet vorrücken darf das ist keine PvE Ini wo man erst nen Boss legen muss damit es weiter geht ......... Und wenn du halt an der grp 70er unbedingt vorbei willst weil die vorm KL stehn dann such dir halt verstärkung und Zerg se um.......
80% der Spieler im T4 bestehn auch nicht aus RR70+ sondern sind zwichen RR4X und RR 6X angesiedelt ... auf beiden Seiten.
Der Rest deiner Textwand ist wieder das übliche gegreine ala "ne ist nicht möglich RR70er zu legen wenn die Heiler im Rücken haben" (ja klar Healdebuff/Taumeln/debuffen/snaren usw kommt ja auch alles erst ab RR70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) über fehlende Sandboxen und GW ist eh alles besser sprich vergeudete Lesezeit.
Echt unverständlich wie man permanent über nen Spiel so viel weinen/das gleiche schreiben kann! Man könnt glauben Gott hat zu dir gesprochen und nun haste ne heilige Mission .............


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Februar 2010)

was ist denn nun unfair? erst war es der große RR unterschied(der wie man euch nun bewiesen hat kein wirklich großen Unterschied ausmacht), dann sind die items schuld und jetzt liegt es daran dass die RR 70+ ein Heiler im rücken hat.....den großen Itemvorsprung gibt es eigentlich nur durch Länfer der Toten. Ja da dauert es etwas bis man an gutes Equip kommt. Aber was wollt ihr? dass man euch die Items in 2 Tagen schenkt wie bei wehohweh?

Spiele wie Wehohweh haben die mmo community versaut. Ständig erwarten die Leute dass sie in jedem MMO, schnell und ohne großen Aufwand an gutes equip kommen und schnell den maximal Level erreichen. Von Wehohweh sind sie es ja so gewohnt alles in den Allerwertesten geblasen zu bekommen. Da wird gejammert dass RR80 so lange dauert, da wird gejammert dass man ewig bis Lvl 50 bei Aion braucht(interessanterweise jammrern Leute, die noch kurz vor Aionrelaese total von Aion überzeugt waren und Seitenlang aufgezählt haben was denn alles so viel besser als bei Warhammer ist....), da wird gejammert dass andere Spieler, die schon seit Warhammerrelase zocken ein viel besseres Equip haben mimimimi und mimimimi.

Ich hoffe müffig hört nicht auf dieses gejammere, so wie es blödzard gemacht hat.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Februar 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> was ist denn nun unfair? erst war es der große RR unterschied(der wie man euch nun bewiesen hat kein wirklich großen Unterschied ausmacht), dann sind die items schuld und jetzt liegt es daran dass die RR 70+ ein Heiler im rücken hat.....den großen Itemvorsprung gibt es eigentlich nur durch Länfer der Toten. Ja da dauert es etwas bis man an gutes Equip kommt. Aber was wollt ihr? dass man euch die Items in 2 Tagen schenkt wie bei wehohweh?
> 
> Spiele wie Wehohweh haben die mmo community versaut. Ständig erwarten die Leute dass sie in jedem MMO, schnell und ohne großen Aufwand an gutes equip kommen und schnell den maximal Level erreichen. Von Wehohweh sind sie es ja so gewohnt alles in den Allerwertesten geblasen zu bekommen. Da wird gejammert dass RR80 so lange dauert, da wird gejammert dass man ewig bis Lvl 50 bei Aion braucht(interessanterweise jammrern Leute, die noch kurz vor Aionrelaese total von Aion überzeugt waren und Seitenlang aufgezählt haben was denn alles so viel besser als bei Warhammer ist....), da wird gejammert dass andere Spieler, die schon seit Warhammerrelase zocken ein viel besseres Equip haben mimimimi und mimimimi.
> 
> Ich hoffe müffig hört nicht auf dieses gejammere, so wie es blödzard gemacht hat.



Außer der Tatsache, dass Pymonte "bewiesen" hat, dass ein RR80er Witch Hunter im Vergleich zu nem RR32er Witch Hunter 

"nur" 6% mehr Melee Crit hat, 2% mehr autoattack dmg, 8% mehr parry und 9 mehr weaponskill sowie 11 mehr str - und das nur von RR Punkten, Equip wird hier noch überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt sehe ich hier nichts sinnvolles.

Es ist und bleibt weiterhin die sinnlose Behauptung, dass diese Stats angeblich nichts ausmachen. Grad die wichtigen Sachen wie z.b. Melee Crit sind auch noch weit oben in den Bäumen angesiedelt und auch wenn vlt. die 11 mehr str nicht den Unterschied machen, so hat ein RR80er auf nen RR72er immer noch 4% mehr crit - einfach so. Aber das ist ja nichts, sind ja nur "4%" und das macht offensichtlich keinen Unterschied.

Doch die Diskussionen mit den verblendeten Fanboys bringen eh nichts. Es kommt von euch doch (bis auf Pymonte, der wenigstens versucht zu argumentieren, aber dessen Argumente weiterhin nur daraus bestehen, dass in seiner Welt 6% mehr meleecrit und 2% mehr autoattack dmg "keinen Unterschied" machen) nur ständig das selbe Gelaber:

Wenn du nicht so viel Zeit investierst bist halt selber Schuld, du "kannst es nicht" usw. In jedem MMO muss man irgendwas grinden um "mithalten" zu können. Doch manche Games strecken die Sache einfach unnötig für meinen Geschmack und damit stehe ich nicht alleine da, sondern von den potentiellen MMO Kunden ist das eher die Mehrheit und nur eine Minderheit steht auf den "hardcore Grind-Fetisch".

Zu Aion sage ich nur:

Ich hatte immer behauptet, Aion wird zu Release ein "fertigeres" Produkt sein als es WAR zu seinem Release war. Technisch ausgereifter, die Weiterentwicklung ist nach wie vor durch 3 Mio Asiaten gesichert usw. Das hat sich alles bewahrheitet, wenn ich ich an die ersten Wochen in WAR denke (lags, performance, ctd usw.) und das mit den ersten Wochen in Aion vergleiche ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Zum Endgame von Aion hatte ich immer gesagt, dass man das erst später wird beurteilen können. Nun ist später, mir gefällt das Endgame nicht, auch wenn mir die Levelphase bis ca. 45 sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat (da es aus einem noch viel härteren und witzloseren Grind besteht um konkurrenzfähig zu sein im PVP als zb. WAR) und deshalb höre ich mit Aion wohl nach Ablauf des jetzigen Abozyklus auf (auch wenn ich derzeit noch ab und zu reinschaue).




			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jetzt demnächst ein Patch/Addon o.ä. kommt, wo der RR auf 1XX angehoben wird, es plötzlich Items gibt, die die 3fachen Werte haben wie die jetztigen und das Levelcap um einige Stufen angehoben wird (mit anderen Worten ein typisches PvE Addon, was bisher übrigens STATISTISCH auch nie zu starken Spielerverlusten führte, weder bei WoW noch HdRO, obwohl es die "Schere" vergrößert und sogar die alten Spieler ihrer Erfolge beraubt, etwas, das Mythic dank dem Behütungssystem und RR sogar umschiffen kann), dann wäre solche Kritik angebracht.



Erm jetzt nochmal denken, Hirn einschalten, lesen was du da sagst und dann wieder neu posten:

Ein PVE Addon sowohl bei WoW oder HDRO macht eben genau DAS GEGENTEIL von "die Schere vergrößern". Jeder Spieler der zum Zeitpunkt des Addons (zb. BC) maxlvl war hatte vor dem Addon entweder blau (nichtraider) oder T3 (maxraider). Ein full T3 konnte meherer blaue im PVP locker wegpusten, die hatten wegen der "großen Schere" keine Chance.

Nun kommt das Addon und mit Stufe 61 gibts Belohnungen in BC bei normalen Quests von grüner Qualität die in ihrer Güte mit T2 mithalten und spätestens auf Stufe 68 haben sowohl der "blau" als auch der "T3" ihre Ausrüstung vollständig durch "Questequip" ersetzt und sind dann mit Stufe 70 auf "Gleichstand" und erst dann beginnt der "raider" wieder langsam diese Schere, von einem Geichstand aus wieder aufzubauen.

Ein Neuanfänger muss nun vielleicht 10 mehr Levels bestreiten, aber gerade in WOW tut das nichts zur Sache, denn 
a) Leveln ist ein viel kleinerer Zeitaufwand als "progress-raiden"
und
b) während der Levelphase steht man nicht in konkurrenz zu den "maxlvln" dank entsprechend geteilten BGs, Inis usw.
und
c) es wurde immer entsprechend die Levelkurve der früheren levels (bei BC von 1-60, bei Wotlk von 1-70) entsprechend "vereinfacht" und Leuten die komplett neu einsteigen eine kürzere Levelphase zu ermöglichen. In HDRO hat man das ebenfalls gemacht, erst kürzlich hat man dann die Geschwindigkeit mit der man die legendären Waffen leveln kann nochmal drastisch gesenkt usw.

Im Übrigen führte in beiden Spielen die "Endphase" vor PVE Addons traditionell zu sehr geringen Spielerzahlen, weil innerhalb eines Addon-Zyklus die Schere sich sehr weit geöffnet hat (besonders zb. in WoW gab es ein Geheule wie selten, als PVP ausschließlich von PVElern in full T2-T3 dominiert wurde und progression raiding in BC mit BT, Hyjal und Sunwell besonders anfangs mit den progressiven Zugangsquests war der Tod für so manche Raidgilde, weil man keine neuen Spieler gewinnen konnte, ohne die mit Wochenaufwand "nachzuflaggen" - ein Grund auch weshalb die Equips dann in BC getrennt wurden, man Resi eingeführt hat usw.)

Der große Unterschied ist eben, dass WAR die Itemization und die Rufrangstats an den RR bindet. WoW bindet das an "maxlvl" was in WAR mit "maxlvl + maxRR" (zwei Dinge, die für einen Neueinsteiger eine völlig unterschiedliche "grindbereitschaft" erfordern) gleichzieht. Stockt man nun bei WAR den RR auf, dann MUSS man, um die Schere nicht zu weit aufklaffen zu lassen eben:

a) RR Kurve anpassen
oder
b) Items für niedrigen RR verbessern
oder
c) die Spieler trennen (RVR + SC fü RR 80+)

Besonders mit Punkt c) hat man aber als Spiel, das generell darunter leidet, dass wenige Spieler da sind (und Spieler außerhalb der PT darunter leiden) kaum die Möglichkeit.


----------



## C0ntra (8. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Außer der Tatsache, dass Pymonte "bewiesen" hat, dass ein RR80er Witch Hunter im Vergleich zu nem RR32er Witch Hunter
> 
> "nur" 6% mehr Melee Crit hat, 2% mehr autoattack dmg, 8% mehr parry und 9 mehr weaponskill sowie 11 mehr str - und das nur von RR Punkten, Equip wird hier noch überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt sehe ich hier nichts sinnvolles.
> 
> ...



In der Annahme, dass du etwas durcheinander gebracht hast:
Mit RR45 hast du +2%, mit RR55 +6% und mit RR70 +12% Krit.

Ob ich nun aber insgesamt 30% oder 36% Krit habe, ist in dieser Größenordnung marginal, es sind Details, die den Kampf nicht entscheiden.
2% mehr Autoattack Dmg sind ZWEI PROZENT, da steigt der Schaden nicht mal um 100 an!
8% mehr Parry hast du nur, wenn du auf Krit verzichtest oder ihn nicht weit erhöhst.

Schau dir an, wie weit sich die Attribute auf den Sets mit steigendem Rufrang erhöhen, dann wirst du womöglich einsehen, das dieser Punkt ebenso nichtig ist.
Es geht hier nicht um RR32, weil vom Anfängerbereich reden wir nicht, wir sind bei ~RR40, der für jeden gut zu erreichen ist.

Ein RR80 hat nur 2 Sachen dem RR70 voraus. Mehr AP und je +1 auf alle Bäume. Nix von wegen Krit, informiere dich bitte, bevor du Panik - wegen 4% Krit oO - schiebst.

RvR würde ich zudem nicht als Grind bezeichnen, wenn dem so ist, dann ist deine Einstellung eine grundlegend falsche in Bezug zu einem RvR Spiel.
Mithalten kann jeder bei WAR, wer nur eine Stunde Zeit am Tag hat, braucht eben entsprechend länger, aber um mithalten zu können, muss man nicht RR60+ sein!

Du argumentierst mit Fakten die ich schlicht als unwahr bezeichnen würde, dies ist auch keine Basis für eine Diskussion.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Februar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> In der Annahme, dass du etwas durcheinander gebracht hast:
> Mit RR45 hast du +2%, mit RR55 +6% und mit RR70 +12% Krit.
> 
> Ob ich nun aber insgesamt 30% oder 36% Krit habe, ist in dieser Größenordnung marginal, es sind Details, die den Kampf nicht entscheiden.
> ...



Ist es nicht. Bei Ähnlichem spielerischem Können gewinnt eben der mit dem besseren Equip / dem besseren RR. Notfalls auch eben mit dem nötigen Critluck im richtigen Moment (und mit 6% mehr hat man nun halt 6% öfter dieses "nötige luck").

Die Zahlen hatte ich von dem was Pymonte verlinkt hat. Doch nachdem was du sagst ist ein RR54 zb gegen einen RR70er sogar mit 10% Krit im Nachteil - das ist auf jeden Fall erheblich - Equip immer noch nicht mit einberechnet.

Dass es daneben noch Klassenwins ( weil Klasse X > Klasse Y, egal was da kommt) macht die Sache nicht interessanter.

Und soo schwer ist es ja nun wirklich nicht im GCD vernünftig seine Rota abzustrampeln.



> RvR würde ich zudem nicht als Grind bezeichnen, wenn dem so ist, dann ist deine Einstellung eine grundlegend falsche in Bezug zu einem RvR Spiel.
> Mithalten kann jeder bei WAR, wer nur eine Stunde Zeit am Tag hat, braucht eben entsprechend länger, aber um mithalten zu können, muss man nicht RR60+ sein!



Naja, mit diesen Maßstab von "mithalten" kann jeder 80er in WoW in den BGs und der Arena immer mithalten. Schließlich kann er (Arena: ein Team gründen) sich anmelden und kämpfen. Wenn er dann niemanden töten kann, oft verliert und deshalb "keinen Spaß" hat, ist das doch alles nur sein Problem...

Insofern gibt es überhaupt in keinem PVP Spiel irgendwelche Balance Diskussionen, solange man "mitkämpfen" darf und das darf man eigtl. bei allen mir bekannten. Genauso gibt es auch nirgends ein Problem mit irgendwelchen Scheren und so gesehen sind alle hier, die das unfaire PVP in WoW immer lautstark anprangern (wo man nur wegen Equip gewinnt) alles nur "MIMIMI FLenner" die "nix hinkriegen" und "zu schlecht sind sich in stammgroups zu oranisieren um ordentlich Ehre zu farmen, oder aber es nicht schaffen ein gutes Arena Team auf die Beine zu stellen für Punkte".

Ich habe nunmal andere Ansprüche an ein PVP-MMO und dazu gehört auch, dass ich als Casual nicht 10% Crit hinterherhinke. WoW war früher extrem scheiße (noch weit schlimmer als WAR), da man wie schon oft gesagt mit T3 aus Classic Naxx praktisch eine 5Mann Gruppe für sich war in den BGs wo Nichtraider/Gelegenheitsspieler mit Blauem Equip etwas Entspannung und PVP-Spaß suchten. 

Heutzutage gibt es zwar immer noch die Ausrüstung die sich extrem stark auswirkt, aber 95% davon ist für jedermann (gerade im PVP) viel schneller und leichter zugänglich als RR70 in WAR und nur für die letzten 5% (Waffen, Schultern) des jeweils aktuellen Season-Top Gears muss man sehr hohe ratings haben. Ein Unterschied der statistisch weit weit weniger ausmacht als 10% oder 6% oder 4% crit.


----------



## C0ntra (8. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Bei Ähnlichem spielerischem Können gewinnt eben der mit dem besseren Equip / dem besseren RR. Notfalls auch eben mit dem nötigen Critluck im richtigen Moment (und mit 6% mehr hat man nun halt 6% öfter dieses "nötige luck").
> 
> Die Zahlen hatte ich von dem was Pymonte verlinkt hat. Doch nachdem was du sagst ist ein RR54 zb gegen einen RR70er sogar mit 10% Krit im Nachteil - das ist auf jeden Fall erheblich - Equip immer noch nicht mit einberechnet.
> 
> ...



Was entscheidet es bitte einen Kampf, wenn man statistisch 6 Krits mehr bei 100 Schlägen hat? Der Kampf ist weit früher vorbei. Du suchst hier krampfhaft nach einem Haar in der Suppe!

Du bist auch 16 Rufränge niedriger, dieser Nachteil ist aber marginal gegenüber dem Unterschied bspw. Rang22 gegen Rang31 im PvP. 
Du bist mit Rang40 nicht automatisch oben in der Nahrungskette, es geht weiter, auch wenn du alle wichtigen Skills, die deine Klasse ausmachen, beherrschst.
Deine Rotation ist abhängig vom Gegner und wenn er sie stört, dann musst du umdenken und das schnell. 5 Tasten nacheinander zu drücken reicht oftmals nicht aus. In Bezug auf die Items steht der RR54 dem RR70 aber in quasi nichts nach, das sind "kosmetische" Dinge, die Einfluss haben könnten, es oftmals aber nicht tun.

Was willst du überhaupt erreichen in deinem vermeintlichen Kreuzzug für Gelegenheitsspieler, wo doch alles eben für diese zu erreichen ist? Bist du nie über RR40 hinausgekommen oder wie kommt es?


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. Februar 2010)

> ich habe nunmal andere Ansprüche an ein PVP-MMO und dazu gehört auch, dass ich als Casual nicht 10% Crit hinterherhinke. WoW war früher extrem scheiße (noch weit schlimmer als WAR), da man wie schon oft gesagt mit T3 aus Classic Naxx praktisch eine 5Mann Gruppe für sich war in den BGs wo Nichtraider/Gelegenheitsspieler mit Blauem Equip etwas Entspannung und PVP-Spaß suchten.
> 
> Heutzutage gibt es zwar immer noch die Ausrüstung die sich extrem stark auswirkt, aber 95% davon ist für jedermann (gerade im PVP) viel schneller und leichter zugänglich als RR70 in WAR und nur für die letzten 5% (Waffen, Schultern) des jeweils aktuellen Season-Top Gears muss man sehr hohe ratings haben. Ein Unterschied der statistisch weit weit weniger ausmacht als 10% oder 6% oder 4% crit.



und wie realistisch ist es in deinem wehohweh Beispiel, dass ein Casual so ziemlich das gleiche Equip wie Spieler mit sehr hoher Arenawertung bekommt und selbst wenn er es hat gegen diesen auch eine chance hat? Gibts bei wehohweh noch diese Arenatestserver? wenn ja kannst ja mal rauf gehen und die ein 80er mit kompletten Arenagear erstellen und mal bisschen zocken...du wirst feststellen das das Equip nicht alles ist... so ist es auch bei Warhammer,nur weil jemand 10% mehr crit hat heisst dass nicht, dass ein rr45 gegen ihn keine Chance hat.

Was bei Warhammer wirklich die Balance etwas kippt sind die Items aus den Ländern der Toten, aber das ändert sich ja auch bald...


----------



## Thoriumobi (8. Februar 2010)

Leute ihr braucht dringend mal ein Hobby an der frischen Luft...


----------



## OldboyX (8. Februar 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> und wie realistisch ist es in deinem wehohweh Beispiel, dass ein Casual so ziemlich das gleiche Equip wie Spieler mit sehr hoher Arenawertung bekommt und selbst wenn er es hat gegen diesen auch eine chance hat? Gibts bei wehohweh noch diese Arenatestserver? wenn ja kannst ja mal rauf gehen und die ein 80er mit kompletten Arenagear erstellen und mal bisschen zocken...du wirst feststellen das das Equip nicht alles ist... so ist es auch bei Warhammer,nur weil jemand 10% mehr crit hat heisst dass nicht, dass ein rr45 gegen ihn keine Chance hat.
> 
> Was bei Warhammer wirklich die Balance etwas kippt sind die Items aus den Ländern der Toten, aber das ändert sich ja auch bald...



Naja, mit euch kann man in dieser Hinsicht nicht diskutieren. 

Ihr lest nie was ich schreibe und versteht nicht worum es geht.

Gibt es in WoW ein Itemschere? Klares ja.
Ist diese von grün auf max T10 größer als alles in WAR? Ja.
Gibt es in WAR eine Item/RR Schere? Ja.

ABER

in WoW kann ich in 2 Wochen casual PVP auf ein Itemniveau kommen, das zu 90%+ in dem Bereich liegt, den auch der beste Arenaspieler hat. Und dann spiele ich gegen Leute die nichtmal annähernd 10% mehr crit haben als ich, sondern vielleicht maximal 2% mehr crit.

In WAR kann man vielleicht ähnlich schnell Marken sammeln, aber nicht den RR und der RR sperrt sowohl die RR Punkte als auch den Equipstand.

Und nochmal, wenn 2 Klassen sich bekämpfen von denen nicht der eine ein völliger Idiot ist, oder einen "Classwin" feiert (total lustig), dann wird derjenige mit 10% mehr crit und mit 8% mehr parrry und 2% mehr autoattack (was das EQUIP VÖLLIG Ignoriert) sehr wohl gewinnen. Und du wirst ohne diese Sachen kein Land sehen.... Other things equal gear and RR are the biggest factors. Will man "gut sein" minimiert man die. Das geht in WoW in annehmbarer Zeit, in WAR für mich nicht. Simples 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (8. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, mit euch kann man in dieser Hinsicht nicht diskutieren.
> 
> Ihr lest nie was ich schreibe und versteht nicht worum es geht.
> 
> ...



Du scheint nicht das zu lesen, was wir schreiben.
Scroll hoch, da siehst du die Vergleiche der Attribute bzw deren Zusammenfassung, weswegen die Unterschiede nicht so groß sind, wie du uns weis machen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niemand kann ernsthaft in 2 Wochen zu Hardcore Spielern aufschließen wollen, der sollte sich eher Gedanken machen warum er das überhaupt will. 
Als ob es nichts Wichtigeres gäbe - vor allem als Feierabendspieler.
Warum sollte man, wenn man vor 2 Wochen R40 RR33? geworden ist, jetzt schon auf RR60+ sein?

Bei deiner Aufzählung der "imba" Rufskills fehlt erneut das oder, du kannst nicht alles gleichzeitig haben, auch mit RR80 nicht.
Kommst du eigentlich nur darum nicht klar, das es kein 1on1 Balancing ist (deine Bemerkung "Classwin" find ich schon ziemlich suspekt)? Es ist bedeutend, welche Klassen sich gegenüber stehen und nicht, ob der andere 2% mehr AA Dmg oder Parry hat! 
Ein RR40 HJ wird von einer RR60 HK abgezogen, der HJ wiederum zieht ne andere RR33 HK ab. So läuft es nunmal ab, wenn einer höher als der andere ist. Hast du dich da auch schon im T1-3 drüber beschwert?


----------



## Pymonte (8. Februar 2010)

Probieren geht über nörgeln. Du hast es NIE erlebt, aber stellst sonstwas für Behauptungen auf. Und nochmal: Es gibt auch PvE Equip, was mit Wachposten ca 2h dauert um alles zu farmen und nochmal so lange für LV. Dann ist man sogar ohne RR auf dem Equipstand, wobei der RR ja nun wirklich schnell geht. Reitet man einmal eine Kampagne von Anfang bis Ende mit hat man locker 1-2 RR, wenn man alles mitmacht und jedes BO usw mitnimmt. Und die Schere, die du dir immer einbildest, ist dennoch nicht so hoch. Und es sind nicht 10% Crit, 8% Parry und 2% mehr Autoattack, sondern MAXIMAL 8% Werte, die man bekommen kann. Die RP Kosten steigen um 100% pro Auswahl, wenn ich Crit 3 mal steigere hab ich einen RR Verbrauch von 15, also geht da nicht mehr. Egal wie ich es hin und her rechne, ich komme auf maximal 6% Crit und 2% anderer Wert. Und 6% sind stochasitisch nicht die Welt. Ich kann mir auch 2% Dodge, 2% Parry, 2% crit und 2% melee Dmg kaufen. Mehr geht nicht.

Und doch, ein Addon vergrößert die Schere. Ich kann derzeit in WAR mit jedem Equip jeden RvR Content ohne Probleme bestreiten, da die Sets sich, bis auf die Behütung, kaum unterscheiden. Ein WoW Addon erhöht die Stats der Rüstung aber um das ca 2-3 fache, ergo kann ich nicht mit meiner Level 70 Rüstung im Level 80 spielen usw. In WAR könnte man stattdessen die Stats wieder nur marginal erhöhen und dann eine neue Behütung einbauen. Dann wäre die Itemisierung gering, denn der Level 40ger würde von den Stats nur die Leveldifferenz als Nachteil haben (was man durch den Bolster-Buff entschärfen kann) und man könnte sogar alte Sets noch brauchbar lassen, ohne das man sie alle wertlos macht. Sie müssten nur billiger werden.



> a) RR Kurve anpassen
> oder
> b) Items für niedrigen RR verbessern
> oder
> c) die Spieler trennen (RVR + SC fü RR 80+)


Die RR Kurve muss nicht flacher, sondern einfach viel steiler werden, damit RRXXX ein fast unerreichbares Ziel ist, wo sich nach oben immer mehr die Spieler ausdifferenzieren und man nicht nach einer gewissen Spielzeit YY% der Spieler auf RRXXX hat.
So ist das nunmal, und es gibt wie schon gesagt keine großen Itemunterschiede, hier mal diverse Sets im Vergleich:

Auslöscher
Invasor
Souverän

Umgerechtet hat Souverän zu Auslöscher 100 Punkte mehr Stärke (primäres HJ Attribut), dafür ist Auslöscher ja auch das 1. Set und Souverän das letzte. Und auch 100 Punkte stärke sind nicht viel, das sind ca 40 Punkte mehr Autoattack Dmg. Ui, die bringen bestimmt keinen Spieler um. Die restlichen Werte steigen ungefähr im selben Maß, sind aber geringer, daher auch weniger Auswirkung. Es gibt mehr betroffene Werte (wie Willpower), die aber kaum Auswirkung haben und noch einige Gimmick-Werte (AP Reg, Parry/Crit-Reduce um 2%). Aber auch die sind nicht so gewaltig, das sie auffallen. Statistisch müssten die Werte fast 3 mal so hoch sein, damit die Differenz zwischen T7 und T10 erreicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber naja, die Schere existiert eben im Kopf.

Und getrennte Sc bringens auch nicht, da die RR80+ zu wenige sind und auch normal zum Spiel dazugehören. Ich versteh eure Angst vor den höheren RR einfach nicht, das wirkt richtig weich.


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. Februar 2010)

schön da du dich "noch" sehr an WoW orientierst, stell dir mal folgendes vor: 
Müffig geht auf die Forderungen der WoW verwöhnten Spieler ein. 
Die Anzahl der Rufpunkte die man pro Rufrang braucht werden um 90% reduziert, sämtliche Sets sind nun unabhängig vom Rufrang gegen Offiziersmarken erhältlich, die Items aus lotd sind ebenfalls für Marken erhältlich(2 Abende mit einer guten Gruppe sollten reichen um alle Items zu bekommen) für die Königsinstanz ist jetzt nur noch das Auslöscherset Vorrausseztung, der König selbst hat 50% weniger life(die bösen "nicht Casuals" haben die Möglichkeit per Hardmode den König mit den normalen Lebenspunkten zu legen, als Belohnung gibts dann für jeden eine Marke extra...die allerdings nach 1h zerfällt,wäre ja sonst unfair den casuals gegenüber).

Mit anderen Worten in ungefähr 2 Wochen sollte jeder neue Spieler so ziemlich den höchsten Rufrang haben und das beste Equip , etwas besseres Equip gibts dann in verschiedenen "Hardmodes".


ist es wirklich das was du willst? denn eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht wie neue Spieler auf die Spieler aufschliessen können,die schon über ein Jahr zocken.
Glaubst du wirklich dass Müffig dadurch mehr neue Spieler gewinnt? war ja mal deine Argument,dass neue Spieler durch die hohen Zeitaufwand pro RR abgeschreckt werden. 

Versucht nicht immer WoW als Maßstab für jedes andere MMO zu nehmen, wenn euch ein MMO zu zeitaufwendig ist,dann findet euch damit ab oder spielt es nicht. Wenn ihr schnell ohne viel Einsatz alles erreichen wollt,bleibt bei WoW ein noch Casual freundlicheres MMo gibt es zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## Churchak (8. Februar 2010)

Pymonte soweit hast du in deiner Post recht aber hier


Pymonte schrieb:


> Reitet man einmal eine Kampagne von Anfang bis Ende mit hat man locker 1-2 RR, wenn man alles mitmacht und jedes BO usw mitnimmt.


muss ich dich verbessern.
Diese 1-2 RR Lups bekommt man natürlich nur so bis RR 40-45 ab dann wird es natürlich schleppender es ist aber bei weitem nicht so das es ab da dann extrem langsamer vorran geht das passiert nach meinen Erfahrungen erst so ab RR60+ ,wobeis ab RR70 dann leicht zäh vorran geht.
Im Vergleich zum Ur- DaoC (also vorm Add-On NF ) gehts auch auch ab RR70 aber recht fix vorran. Da war nen RR von 5L0 (wär heut RR40 sprich die hälfte zum max RR) nen grosser Grund zum Feiern da ne grosse Hürde da es is man es wurde schon mal nen Jahr und länger mindestesn dauerte. RR 10l0 oder mit mit NF dann RR 13l0 sprich max RR hat dagegen an die 4-6 Jahre gedauert bis es der 1. hatte da konnt man von ner riesen Hürde für Neulinge sprechen . Vorallen wenn ich da noch die aktiven RAs denke die man sich für seine Punkte kaufen konnt und die im Gegensatzt zu den WAR fähigkeiten wirklich Spielentscheident sein konnten.


----------



## Gromoth (8. Februar 2010)

also ich freu mich auf den patch =) mein... öömmm unser WAR wird verbessert ^^ freut euch =D und lasst doch die kleinen flamer... wenn wir in aller munde sind, kann WAR nicht tot sein.

in diesem sinne: BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT! SCHÄDEL FÜR SEINEN THRON!

WAAAGH!!!


----------



## Pymonte (8. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Pymonte soweit hast du in deiner Post recht aber hier
> 
> muss ich dich verbessern.
> Diese 1-2 RR Lups bekommt man natürlich nur so bis RR 40-45 ab dann wird es natürlich schleppender es ist aber bei weitem nicht so das es ab da dann extrem langsamer vorran geht das passiert nach meinen Erfahrungen erst so ab RR60+ ,wobeis ab RR70 dann leicht zäh vorran geht.




Das weis ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um die paar Stufen gings mir ja nur, da es immer hieß, als RR33ger hat man ja gaaar keine Chance, dabei kann man an 2-3 Tagen locker RR40+ sein und Eroberer anziehen (was man bis dahin auch hat). Danach gehts langsamer, aber noch erträglichm, alles über RR60 find ich schleppend, aber dann gibts ja auch nur 20 RR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (8. Februar 2010)

weis ich doch das du es weis, mir gings nur darum das nun ned einer von den Meckertanten kommt ala " ich war gestern von a bis Z dabei und bin von RR 53,21 nur auf RR53,73 gekommen also lüg doch ned so!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (9. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und die Schere, die du dir immer einbildest, ist dennoch nicht so hoch. Und es sind nicht 10% Crit, 8% Parry und 2% mehr Autoattack, sondern MAXIMAL 8% Werte, die man bekommen kann. Die RP Kosten steigen um 100% pro Auswahl, wenn ich Crit 3 mal steigere hab ich einen RR Verbrauch von 15, also geht da nicht mehr. Egal wie ich es hin und her rechne, ich komme auf maximal 6% Crit und 2% anderer Wert. Und 6% sind stochasitisch nicht die Welt. Ich kann mir auch 2% Dodge, 2% Parry, 2% crit und 2% melee Dmg kaufen. Mehr geht nicht.


Wenn man von den Stufe 3 RR Skills nur Krit nimmt, dann kommt man bei lvl3 auf 12% Krit. Als Summe dann 2% (RR45), 6% (RR55) und 12% (RR70). 
Die Kosten der RR Attribute bleiben übrigens gleich im Verhältnis zu dem Wert, um den man sie steigert. 
Beim Krit eben 5 Pkt, 10 Pkt und 15 Pkt für die das letzte Level. Wenn man also ab RR40 anfängt zu sparen hat man mit RR55 einen Bonus von +6% Krit.
Bei anderen Stufe 3 RR Skills geht es nicht immer bis 12%.

Ob man Krits landet ist Glückssache und falls man in 6/100 Fällen weniger Glück gehabt hat, dann entscheidet es den Kampf eher nur deshalb, weil man Pech hatte und nicht, weil der Gegner bessere Attribute hatte.


----------



## Pymonte (9. Februar 2010)

Contra, also entweder ist der Renownbuilder falsch (dort komm ich nämlich maximal auf 6%) oder an deiner Rechnung stimmt was nicht.

Ich rechne mal, frei nach dem RR Rechner von WARDB vor:

bis Punktgenau 40 RP habe ausgegeben, bleiben also noch 40: http://www.wardb.com...::f6df9a3caf30:
Das erste Mal Crit: http://www.wardb.com...6df9a3caf20cf9: noch 45 Punkte (kostet 5)
Das 2. Mal Crit: http://www.wardb.com...6df9a3caf20df9: noch 25 Punkte (kostet 10)
Das 3. Mal Crit: http://www.wardb.com...6df9a3caf20ef9: noch 10 Punkte (kostet 15)

Summa summarum 6% Crit bei 70RP, mehr ist nicht möglich, da man sonst RR90 bräuchte.

Übrigens sind die 100 Stärke Set Differenz zw. Auslöscher und Souverän nichtmal 40 Punkte Dmg, sondern weniger. 

EDIT: Übrigens werden die Werte nicht addiert, man bekommt also nicht Stufe 1+Stufe 2 +Stufe 3 (was 12% Crit wären), sondern die Werte sind verrechnet, ergo gibt Stufe drei 6% Crit. Stufe zwei 4% Crit. Aber von Stufe 2 auf 3 bekommt man nur 2% und nicht 6% Crit dazu.


----------



## C0ntra (9. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Contra, also entweder ist der Renownbuilder falsch (dort komm ich nämlich maximal auf 6%) oder an deiner Rechnung stimmt was nicht.
> 
> Ich rechne mal, frei nach dem RR Rechner von WARDB vor:
> 
> ...



Laut deinem EDIT wäre der Builder ja dann falsch, da er 12% anzeigt. Ich denke aber nicht, das dem so ist, da es schon ewig dort drin steht und schon sicher jemanden aufgefallen sein wird. Entweder jemand kann es definitiv verifizieren oder in 42% RR werde ich selbst sehen, was mit RR55 möglich sein wird.
Es wäre anhand der Kosten aber schon wieder unsinnig einen Skill zu steigern, der immer mehr kostet, die Wirkung aber nur linear ansteigt. Dies ist bei den anderen Attributen ja auch nicht der Fall, dort steigen Kosten und Nutzen gleichmäßig an!
Es steht immer "increased by" dort und man kauft verschiedene Skills (mit gleicher Wirkung) die zusammenaddiert werden, wie bei allen anderen Attributen, z.B. die STR Pakete.

EDIT: Ach ich seh, worauf du hinaus willst, dass dort 15 Pkt mit 6% Increase noch stehen? Dies ist der letzte gesteigerte Wert, der wird immer noch angezeigt.


----------



## Pymonte (9. Februar 2010)

Hm, ist halt blöd nachzuvollziehen: da steht "increase melee critchance per 6%" (oder so^^), also erhöht meleecrit um 6%. Wären die Werte additiv, so würde der Text anders lauten müssen (entweder gleich die Summe +12 oder die Kumulation anders ausdrücken, z.B. jede Stufe erhöht den Crit-Wert zusätzlich um). Nun ist die Frage ob das bei WAR DB falsch ist, oder ob das nur ne schlampige Fomulierung ist. Haben wir kein RR 75ger der die Frage beantworten kann?^^


----------



## C0ntra (9. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hm, ist halt blöd nachzuvollziehen: da steht "increase melee critchance per 6%" (oder so^^), also erhöht meleecrit um 6%. Wären die Werte additiv, so würde der Text anders lauten müssen (entweder gleich die Summe +12 oder die Kumulation anders ausdrücken, z.B. jede Stufe erhöht den Crit-Wert zusätzlich um). Nun ist die Frage ob das bei WAR DB falsch ist, oder ob das nur ne schlampige Fomulierung ist. Haben wir kein RR 75ger der die Frage beantworten kann?^^



Bei deinen Fähigkeiten werden ja auch alle gekauften Verbesserungen angezeigt, also z.B. Strengh Increase by 30 und 42 usw. Die zählen additiv, in der Anzeige bei WARDB steht immer der Wert der letzten Stufe und mögliche weitere Stufen, die letzte Stufe ist +6%.


----------



## Pymonte (9. Februar 2010)

teste ich nachher gleich mal aus, und dennoch ist das nicht die Welt, bevor die Diskussion wieder losgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Probieren geht über nörgeln. Du hast es NIE erlebt, aber stellst sonstwas für Behauptungen auf. Und nochmal: Es gibt auch PvE Equip, was mit Wachposten ca 2h dauert um alles zu farmen und nochmal so lange für LV. Dann ist man sogar ohne RR auf dem Equipstand, wobei der RR ja nun wirklich schnell geht. Reitet man einmal eine Kampagne von Anfang bis Ende mit hat man locker 1-2 RR, wenn man alles mitmacht und jedes BO usw mitnimmt. Und die Schere, die du dir immer einbildest, ist dennoch nicht so hoch. Und es sind nicht 10% Crit, 8% Parry und 2% mehr Autoattack, sondern MAXIMAL 8% Werte, die man bekommen kann. Die RP Kosten steigen um 100% pro Auswahl, wenn ich Crit 3 mal steigere hab ich einen RR Verbrauch von 15, also geht da nicht mehr. Egal wie ich es hin und her rechne, ich komme auf maximal 6% Crit und 2% anderer Wert. Und 6% sind stochasitisch nicht die Welt. Ich kann mir auch 2% Dodge, 2% Parry, 2% crit und 2% melee Dmg kaufen. Mehr geht nicht.



1. Ich habe es erlebt, habe selbst bis 40 gespielt und dann noch Versuche gestartet an RR zu kommen und mir ein Bild davon gemacht wie lange das für mich als Casual dauert.

2. Ich habe mich an den Builds orientiert die du verlinkt hast. Die Werte und Unterschiede sind von dort übernommen und wenn ich den RR32 mit dem RR70 Biuild vergleiche sehe ich an der stat Anzeige eben diese Vorteile - kannst ja wohl selbst lesen was du verlinkst? Dass man dann doch mehr +crit haben kann als die 6% wurde von C0ntra in den Raum gestellt und von mir nur entsprechend aufgegriffen. Items und Setboni nicht gezählt beweist ihr hier immer wieder nur, dass es sehr wohl einen erheblichen statistischen Unterschied macht.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Und doch, ein Addon vergrößert die Schere. Ich kann derzeit in WAR mit jedem Equip jeden RvR Content ohne Probleme bestreiten, da die Sets sich, bis auf die Behütung, kaum unterscheiden. Ein WoW Addon erhöht die Stats der Rüstung aber um das ca 2-3 fache, ergo kann ich nicht mit meiner Level 70 Rüstung im Level 80 spielen usw. In WAR könnte man stattdessen die Stats wieder nur marginal erhöhen und dann eine neue Behütung einbauen. Dann wäre die Itemisierung gering, denn der Level 40ger würde von den Stats nur die Leveldifferenz als Nachteil haben (was man durch den Bolster-Buff entschärfen kann) und man könnte sogar alte Sets noch brauchbar lassen, ohne das man sie alle wertlos macht. Sie müssten nur billiger werden.



Du hast nichts verstanden von Addons in WoW und HDRO. Sorry, aber in dieser Beziehung machst du dich nur lächerlich. PVE Addons (im Sinne von HDRO und WoW, weil du selbst diese als Beispiele angeführt hast) waren und sind Itemresets und nehmen die Schere aus dem Spiel. Wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann kannst du ja bei den Entwicklern nachfragen, die dir das zweifelsohne bestätigen werden, dass jedes PVE Addon die Schere zwischen Casual / Vielspieler wieder aufhebt (für einen bestimmten Zeitraum, dann beginnt der Vielspieler ob seines größeren Zeiteinsatzes die Schere graduell wieder auszubauen).



Pymonte schrieb:


> Die RR Kurve muss nicht flacher, sondern einfach viel steiler werden, damit RRXXX ein fast unerreichbares Ziel ist, wo sich nach oben immer mehr die Spieler ausdifferenzieren und man nicht nach einer gewissen Spielzeit YY% der Spieler auf RRXXX hat.
> So ist das nunmal, und es gibt wie schon gesagt keine großen Itemunterschiede, hier mal diverse Sets im Vergleich:
> 
> Auslöscher
> ...


Also wenn ich pro Hit 40 DMG mehr mache sind das auf 10 Hits schon 400 HPs. Wenn zwei Spieler sich hauen, der eine macht 40 dmg pro hit mehr als der andere .... you do the math. Doch harte Mathematik scheint sowieso nicht eure Stärke zu sein hier, denn dann wäre schnell klar, dass diese statistischen Unterschiede erhebliche Vorteile bringen - other things equal.

Egal wie du es drehst und wendest. WAR wird entweder Möglichkeiten einbauen, den "Neulingen" einen "schnelleren" Anschluß zu ermöglichen (und selbst wenn er nur psychologisch sein sollte, und es keine Itemunterschiede geben sollte - was ich nicht so sehe und die Fakten auch anders belegen) oder weiterhin Spieler verlieren.

Die Kurve weiter nach oben auszubauen und einen höheren RR zu ermöglichen mit weiteren Verbesserungen ohne den Neulingen auszuhelfen wäre der komplett falsche Weg.

Mit Angst hat das übrigens gar nichts zu tun, das ist eine simple Frage des Spielspaßes.

In WoW Classic von T3 - Raidern gegankt zu werden = no fun.
In WAR SCs von RR70+ Bombergroups gegankt zu werden = genausowenig fun.
In WoW mit frisch 80 grün Equip im BG dauernt geownt zu werden = no fun.

ABER

nur im 3. Szenario kann ich mit vernünftigem Zeiteinsatz und in absehbarer Zeit meine Situation ändern.

Gilt übrigens in beide Richtungen. 



			
				Irn-Bru schrieb:
			
		

> schön da du dich "noch" sehr an WoW orientierst, stell dir mal folgendes vor:
> Müffig geht auf die Forderungen der WoW verwöhnten Spieler ein.
> Die Anzahl der Rufpunkte die man pro Rufrang braucht werden um 90% reduziert, sämtliche Sets sind nun unabhängig vom Rufrang gegen Offiziersmarken erhältlich, die Items aus lotd sind ebenfalls für Marken erhältlich(2 Abende mit einer guten Gruppe sollten reichen um alle Items zu bekommen) für die Königsinstanz ist jetzt nur noch das Auslöscherset Vorrausseztung, der König selbst hat 50% weniger life(die bösen "nicht Casuals" haben die Möglichkeit per Hardmode den König mit den normalen Lebenspunkten zu legen, als Belohnung gibts dann für jeden eine Marke extra...die allerdings nach 1h zerfällt,wäre ja sonst unfair den casuals gegenüber).
> 
> ...



Ich könnte mir eine Lösung zwar anders vorstellen (z.b. einfach die "größeren Posten" der RR Punkte wie eben das +crit weiter nach unten zu schieben und die weniger Bedeutenden - die nur noch einen sehr kleinen Unterschied ausmachen wie +xx Stärke - weiter nach oben in den Bäumen). Andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten sind eben die RR Voraussetzungen für Sets zu loweren usw. Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten.

Auf die Frage ob Müffig dadurch mehr Spieler gewinnt:
Wohl nicht, für WAR ist der Zug meiner Meinung nach sowieso abgefahren. Die letzten Patches beweisen das Gerücht des "maintenence modes" für mich persönlich ziemlich stark. Solange nicht mal was dem Spiel hinzugefügt wird oder ein Addon angekündigt wird, stirbt WAR vor sich hin. Prinzipiell denke ich aber, dass man durch Erleichterungen für Einsteiger das Sterben "verlangsamen" könnte.
Für eine Wende und einen echten Zuwachs braucht WAR aber viel mehr als nur das.

Zu deinen letzten beiden Sätzen:
Das ist alles, was ich je behauptet habe. WoW ist casualfreundlicher als WAR (Fakten) und mir persönlich gefällt das besser (Meinung). Das Problem ist nur, dass hier ständig von denselben 2-3 Mythic-Kreuzrittern behauptet wird, dass WAR genauso casual-freundlich wie WoW wäre und besonders im PVP WoW sowieso noch 10x schlimmer sei als WAR, was die ItemSchere angeht. Das mag vor Ewigkeiten so gewesen sein, aber in WoW ist das schon lange nicht mehr der Fall.

Auf 80 leveln ist ein Klacks und in 2 Wochen erfarmt man sich über Ehre / Marken in WOW eben leicht ein Equip, das mich im Vergleich zum aktuellen Top-PVP Gear ähnlich dastehen lässt, wie ein RR80 dem gegenüber einem anderen RR80 vielleicht 3 Itemslots mit Best in Slot abgehen (i.e. man hat auf 3 Itemslots minimal schlechteres gear, sonst ist man absolut gleichwertig ausgerüstet). 

Und dann kann das Können des einzelnen oder in Arena / BGs das Teamwork / Strategie über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden und ich muss nicht verlieren, bloß weil der Melee von der gegnerischen Seite 6% ( oder 12%) mehr Crit hat und pro Schlag einfach 40 Schaden mehr austeilt. RVR lasse ich mal außen vor, weil da kann zusätzlich auch immer noch der gewinnen, der einfach den größeren Zerg herbeischaffen kann (auch etwas, das für viele Spieler als zweifelhafter "Spaß" empfunden wird, auch wenn das noch so realistisch ist).


----------



## Pymonte (9. Februar 2010)

Ach Oldboy, du bist ja ein schlimmerer Casual als ich und ich spiele manchmal 2 oder mehr Wochen, studienbedingt, gar nicht.

zu deinem 1.: damals, als du gespielt hast, war es tatsächlich auch noch wesentlich schwerer an RP zu kommen. Heutzutage kommt man sehr leicht an RP, da wurde die RR Kurve schon stark entschärft.
zu deinem 2.: du drehst dich im Kreis. Dadruch hast du aber dennoch nicht recht. Die Werte im Renownbaum sind additiv, habs grad nachgeschaut. 50 Sträke bringen aber gerade mal +10 auf den Fähigkeiten und +5 auf den Autoattack Dmg. Ergo bringen +100 Stärke mehr zwischen Souverän und Auslöscher +20 Fähigkeitsschaden und +10 Autoattack-Dmg.
Und ja, in 10 Schlägen sind das 100 Dmg und meine Fertigkeiten machen 20 Dmg mehr. Wow. Wenn ich solo Spiele, was aber nicht der Sinn von WAR ist, dann hat das sogar bei bestimmten Karrierekombis Vor- und Nachteile. Im RvR/Sc sollte dies aber vernachlässigbar sein. Jeder Heiler heilt das mit einem müden lächeln weg, da ist der AoE gefährlicher. der +Crit beträgt 12%.


> Doch harte Mathematik scheint sowieso nicht eure Stärke zu sein hier, denn dann wäre schnell klar, dass diese statistischen Unterschiede erhebliche Vorteile bringen - other things equal.


 Ach, welche? Bitte Rechnung, Herr Mathematikprofessor! Die 12% Crit wirken sich statistisch nur gering aus. Da die Chance sich nicht mit jeder Chance steigert (ergo man beim 9. Schlag immer crittet), sondern konstant ist, so hat man nur eine geringe Chance zu critten. Um mal einen kleinen WoW Exkurs für dich zu bringen: Statistisch hatte mein Magier zu BC Zeiten 40% Crit, gecrittet hat er aber laut allen Dmg Tools (besser gesagt alle Mages im Raid und von denen ich die Daten so kenne) nur ca 16-22% gecrittet. Und das bei dem fast 4 fachen Crit Wert. Mal abgesehen, das es auch einige Fähigkeiten gibt, welche nicht critten UND es genug Attribute/ItemStats etc gibt, die den feindlichen Crit-Wert senden. Fast jeder Char reduziert auf 40 4% Crit. Das sind also von deinen geskillten 12 auch nur noch 8 übrig, eher weniger, je höher der Char ist. Hält sich also alles doch die Waage. Und da ich noch keinen One-Hit HJ erlebt habe, obwohl es ja nach deiner Rechnung sehr wohl möglich sein sollte bei dieser Karriere und es einige RR80 HJs gibt, und ich auch nie eine HK erlebt habe, die mir so überlegen war durch ihren RR, dass ich keine Chance hatte, glaube ich dir einfach nicht. Empirische Beweisführung.

Und noch was:





> In WoW mit frisch 80 grün Equip im BG dauernt geownt zu werden = no fun.
> 
> ABER
> 
> nur im 3. Szenario kann ich mit vernünftigem Zeiteinsatz und in absehbarer Zeit meine Situation ändern.



Ist doch auch in WAR so. Man wird a) nicht geowned, außer man ist der totale Noob und b) bekommt man seine RP aufjedenfall. Bis RR 45 sogar sehr schnell. Ähnlich mit dem Equip. Wer RR45 erreicht hat, der hat auch meist Wachposten/Eroberer voll. Dann sinds nur 5 RR und man kann das nächste Set tragen, das man bis dahina uch voll hat. Der Rest läuft eh in einer Liga, die nicht für extrem-casuals ausgelegt ist. Was auch ganz gut so ist, alles andere würde das Spielerlebnis entscheidend trüben.



> Ich könnte mir eine Lösung zwar anders vorstellen (z.b. einfach die "größeren Posten" der RR Punkte wie eben das +crit weiter nach unten zu schieben und die weniger Bedeutenden - die nur noch einen sehr kleinen Unterschied ausmachen wie +xx Stärke - weiter nach oben in den Bäumen). Andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten sind eben die RR Voraussetzungen für Sets zu loweren usw. Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten.


Der erste Ansatz ändert nichts am Pseudo-Problem, da ja der RR80ger dem RR unter 80ger ja immer noch WELTEN, ach was sage ich, GALAXIEN vorraus ist. Was bringt mir niedrigere RR Vorraussetzungen für die Sets? Nix. Denk mal logisch nach, wie funktioniert die Itemisierung und was würde dein Vorschlag bewirken? Die ersten 3 Sets kommen im 10 Leveltakt, da kann man nichts mehr senken, ohne das die Sets davor unnütz werden. Warum soll ich mir mit RR34 Auslöscher zulegen, wenn ich mit RR36 Eroberer anziehen kann?



> Das ist alles, was ich je behauptet habe. WoW ist casualfreundlicher als WAR (Fakten) und mir persönlich gefällt das besser (Meinung).


Du immer mit deinen Fakten. DU HAST KEINE FAKTEN! Du hast nix. Du stellst wilde Behauptungen auf und stellst deine Meinung als Wahrheit da. Fakten werden belegt über Daten. Hast du statistische Auswertungen, das WoW casualfreundlicher als WAR ist? Ich hör da nämlich auch häufig genau das Gegenteil, wenn es um den Zeitaufwand geht. Oder hast du eine Feldstudie zu MMOs gemacht? Ich denke nicht.



> Das Problem ist nur, dass hier ständig von denselben 2-3 Mythic-Kreuzrittern behauptet wird, dass WAR genauso casual-freundlich wie WoW wäre und besonders im PVP WoW sowieso noch 10x schlimmer sei als WAR, was die ItemSchere angeht. Das mag vor Ewigkeiten so gewesen sein, aber in WoW ist das schon lange nicht mehr der Fall.


 Ach, wo liest du dass denn hier? Einbildung ausschalten, Bildung einschalten. Keiner hat irgendwo geschrieben, das WoW im PvP Bereich so hardcore ist. WoW PvP ist einfach 10x schlechter als WAR PvP, das wird hier geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf 80 leveln ist ein Klacks und in 2 Wochen erfarmt man sich über Ehre / Marken in WOW eben leicht ein Equip, das mich im Vergleich zum aktuellen Top-PVP Gear ähnlich dastehen lässt, wie ein RR80 dem gegenüber einem anderen RR80 vielleicht 3 Itemslots mit Best in Slot abgehen (i.e. man hat auf 3 Itemslots minimal schlechteres gear, sonst ist man absolut gleichwertig ausgerüstet).


 Glaub ich dir nicht, Fanboy Brille usw. Kannst mir ja gern mal deine Rechnung dazu vorlegen (also Farmaufwand für die Marken + Crafting-Aufwand + Ehre-Farmaufwand + Arenaaufwand +- Dropluck). Ansonsten ist das in WAR doch nicht anders: ich bin 40 und, wenn ich nicht total am RvR vorbeigespielt habe, meist RR 34+. Außerdem kriegt man bis 40 OHNE Aufwand Auslöscher komplett. Also ist das equip doch schon ausgeglichen. Mit viel mehr als Invasor (geringfügig besser) laufen die meisten doch eh nicht rum. KH und Souverän ist nicht standard. 


> Und dann kann das Können des einzelnen oder in Arena / BGs das Teamwork / Strategie über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden und ich muss nicht verlieren, bloß weil der Melee von der gegnerischen Seite 6% ( oder 12%) mehr Crit hat und pro Schlag einfach 40 Schaden mehr austeilt. RVR lasse ich mal außen vor, weil da kann zusätzlich auch immer noch der gewinnen, der einfach den größeren Zerg herbeischaffen kann (auch etwas, das für viele Spieler als zweifelhafter "Spaß" empfunden wird, auch wenn das noch so realistisch ist).



Das Können des Einzelnen ist aber in WAR gar nciht gefordert. Damit war also auch deine ganze Argumentation am Thema vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gz zum Fail.

PS: Das mit dem Maintenance Mode würd ich mir nochmal überlegen, P1.3.x - Zyklus war die Vorbereitung von WAR auf den Asia Release (Polishing), woran derzeit vermutlich fast alle Leute arbeiten. Zu allem anderen kann ich nur sagen, schaut euch eure Exp Leiste auf 40 an, schaut wie lange die nächsten Event-Items vorhalten werden und schaut wann die nächsten Spielemessen sind.


----------



## Churchak (10. Februar 2010)

Och OBX soviel Gewissheit so wenig Wissen. :/



OldboyX schrieb:


> Du hast nichts verstanden von Addons in WoW und HDRO. Sorry, aber in dieser Beziehung machst du dich nur lächerlich. PVE Addons (im Sinne von HDRO und WoW, weil du selbst diese als Beispiele angeführt hast) waren und sind Itemresets und nehmen die Schere aus dem Spiel. Wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann kannst du ja bei den Entwicklern nachfragen, die dir das zweifelsohne bestätigen werden, dass jedes PVE Addon die Schere zwischen Casual / Vielspieler wieder aufhebt (für einen bestimmten Zeitraum, dann beginnt der Vielspieler ob seines größeren Zeiteinsatzes die Schere graduell wieder auszubauen).


Keines der Spiele hat deine Schere mit dem erscheinen eines neuen Add-ons rausgenommen es hat sie maximal verringert. Auch bei WoW ist mit dem erscheinen eines neuen Add-Ons der Powergamer dem Casual vorrausgeblieben da die neuen Questbelohnungen zwar ähnlichgut waren wie das bisdahin beste Set allerding selbige immer noch besser waren als die Neuen anfangs Questbelohnungen und somit der Powergamer besser durchstarten konnte ,sprich es bei den neuen Quests/Inis von Beginn an leichter hatte ,somit besser vorrangekommen ist und schneller deine Schere wieder vergrössern kann.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Also wenn ich pro Hit 40 DMG mehr mache sind das auf 10 Hits schon 400 HPs. Wenn zwei Spieler sich hauen, der eine macht 40 dmg pro hit mehr als der andere .... you do the math. Doch harte Mathematik scheint sowieso nicht eure Stärke zu sein hier, denn dann wäre schnell klar, dass diese statistischen Unterschiede erhebliche Vorteile bringen - other things equal.


In einem Solo Spiel wär das wo möglich viel, in einem Teamspiel sind diese 400 mehr Dam 2 Ticks eines Hots wovon der Heiler in der Zeit der 10 Schläge allerding 3 anbringen kann.Sprich pillepalle.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Egal wie du es drehst und wendest. WAR wird entweder Möglichkeiten einbauen, den "Neulingen" einen "schnelleren" Anschluß zu ermöglichen (und selbst wenn er nur psychologisch sein sollte, und es keine Itemunterschiede geben sollte - was ich nicht so sehe und die Fakten auch anders belegen) oder weiterhin Spieler verlieren.


Egal wie du es drehst oder wendest du solltest endlich begreifen das es diese Angleichungens schon lange gegeben hat.Um es dir noch mal ganz langsam und möglichst verständlich zu verklickern
Ganz früher gabs das Auslöscherset nur durch Lootbeutel von Burgherren,Das Eroberer nur in Festungen,Invasor nur in Stadtini Step 1, Kriegsherren in Stadtinis Step 2 und das letzte nur beim König.
Sprich es dauerte ewig und 2 Tage um zB an Eroberer zu kommen da man gegen 48 Leute Würfelglück haben musste was gerade am Anfang quasi nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit war da Gebietelocken quasi unmöglich war und man somit ned mal in die nähe einer Festung gekommen ist. Mein Maschi war zB RR42 als er das Auslöscher endlich komplett hatte.
Mit Einführen der Marken wurde diese Hürde aber extrem gesenkt zumal man in zwichen Massen an Marken bekommen kann . Für jede eroberte Burg 1 Offi Marke mindestens( kann aber auch 1 Eroberer sein).jeder Gebietslock 5 Offi,1 Eroberer Marke,in den Täglichen Stadtdeffs/angriffen werden Invasor Marken nachgeworfen und und und.
Früher war es so das man im Set nachhing sprich man im RR meist höher war als man die Setteile bekommen hat die man damit tragen konnte und heut ist es so das man mit RR40 meist schon alle Marken die man fürs gesammte Eroberer + fürs halbe Invasorset braucht im Inventar liegen hat und man obendrein im Gegensatz zu früher noch die RPs durch die häufigen Gebietslocks nachgeschmissen bekommt.Dieses Nachängen beginnt nun erst ab RR 66 sprich dann wenn es an die KH Schultern geht.
 Im Vergleich meine Maschinistin hatte bis RR40 maximal 2-3 Gebietslocks (und die dadurch ~10-20k RPs),meine Brecherin hat die 2 Gebietslocks inzwichen quasi täglich.Früher gab es keine 150% mehr ruf in nähe von bugen/SFZs,die 15% mehr ruf durch standarten waren ne seltenheit da Gilden kaum über Level 15 waren und andere Taktiken sinniger erschienen und die Belohnung die einem für 60 sec 10% mehr ruf/expe/einfluss gibt gab es auch noch nicht.Sprich im Laufe der Zeit sind so einige Sachen dazu gekommen die einem Die RP gerade zu in den Hals werfen.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Kurve weiter nach oben auszubauen und einen höheren RR zu ermöglichen mit weiteren Verbesserungen ohne den Neulingen auszuhelfen wäre der komplett falsche Weg.


die Nächste abschwächung steht doch schon am Horizont in Form neuer Marken bereit.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Mit Angst hat das übrigens gar nichts zu tun, das ist eine simple Frage des Spielspaßes.
> 
> In WoW Classic von T3 - Raidern gegankt zu werden = no fun.
> In WAR SCs von RR70+ Bombergroups gegankt zu werden = genausowenig fun.
> ...


dann müsen die aber echt die preise so richtig stark gesenkt haben seit ich nimmer spiel oder Pymonte hat einfach recht wenn er sagt das du es ok findest 4 Wochen für nen BG set in WoW täglich 2 h Bgs zu machen es aber dir in WAR zuviel zeitaufwand ist die gleiche Zeit zu investieren um RR46 und das dazupassende Eroberer zu erspieln, Desweiteren würd es mich sehr wundern wenn du in der Zeit (und obendrein noch als Casual) mal so eben lockerflockig in den Rängen für die bessten Arena Sachen aufsteigen könntest ohne Aufwand zu betreiben aber naja am ende hat sich da ja in WoW wirklich so viel vereinfacht.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Wohl nicht, für WAR ist der Zug meiner Meinung nach sowieso abgefahren.


Ah der obligatorische "WAR ist Tot" Satz ohne de ist es keine richtige OBX Post . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OldboyX schrieb:


> Prinzipiell denke ich aber, dass man durch Erleichterungen für Einsteiger das Sterben "verlangsamen" könnte.


Noch leichter ? Hmmm wie wärs mit einem Lup und einem RRlup pro Tag sobald man einloggt? Weil das wär eigendlich bald nur noch die Möglichkeit die überbleit um es noch einfacher zu machen ........





OldboyX schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass hier ständig von denselben 2-3 Mythic-Kreuzrittern behauptet wird, dass WAR genauso casual-freundlich wie WoW wäre und besonders im PVP WoW sowieso noch 10x schlimmer sei als WAR, was die ItemSchere angeht. Das mag vor Ewigkeiten so gewesen sein, aber in WoW ist das schon lange nicht mehr der Fall.


Schau da kommt die Sache des Geschmacks ins Spiel .Für mich persönlich ist WoW PvP 10x schlimmer ala WAR PvP/RvR ich entscheide es aufgrund der Tatsachen das ich beides nun über ein Jahr gespielt hab und ich in WAR an die 1000 mal mehr,ich nenn es mal, OPvP erlebt hab also PvP wo sich überraschend was ergeben hat und man nicht nur in irgedn welchen BGs rumhonkt. Der Unterschied ist nun aber das ich ned ständig ins WoW Forum geh und den Leuten da ,mit meinem Halbwissen bepackt,erzähl was sie doch für Dödel sind das sie dieses (in meinen Augen ) Langweilige Zeug immer noch spielen. Das mach ich 1. deswegen nicht weil ich der festen Meinung bin jeder soll das spieln was er mag und was ihm recht ist und wenn es ihm Spass macht.Wer bin ich ihn ihm in "seinem" Forum vollzusülzen wie kacke "sein" spiel doch im vergleich zu meinem ist ? Und 2. weil ich schon lange nimmer wirklich aus 1. Hand weis wie es imo in WoW mit dem PvP steht und mich ungern zum Affen mach in dem ich sachen behaupte die mal waren aber schon lange nimmer so sind (ich hoffe du erkennst nun dich).






OldboyX schrieb:


> Auf 80 leveln ist ein Klacks und in 2 Wochen erfarmt man sich über Ehre / Marken in WOW eben leicht ein Equip, das mich im Vergleich zum aktuellen Top-PVP Gear ähnlich dastehen lässt, wie ein RR80 dem gegenüber einem anderen RR80 vielleicht 3 Itemslots mit Best in Slot abgehen (i.e. man hat auf 3 Itemslots minimal schlechteres gear, sonst ist man absolut gleichwertig ausgerüstet).


Klingt ja richtig super! Lustigerweise erzählte mir nen Kumpel letztens genau das selbe als ich ihn fragte warum er 3 Wochen nachdem er seinen WoW Acc reaktiviert hatte selbigen wieder geschlossen hat. ER erzählte im übrigen noch was von zu langweilig,von zu schnell alles erreicht. Zja auf dem Weg scheint man also auch ned unbedingt Kunden halten zu können.Womit wir wieder zum Geschmack kommen es wohl auch Gelegenheitsspieler gibt die es wohl selbst als wenig Spieler ned leiden können wenn ihr Popo verklebt ist (Zucker,Arsch usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



OldboyX schrieb:


> Und dann kann das Können des einzelnen oder in Arena / BGs das Teamwork / Strategie über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden und ich muss nicht verlieren, bloß weil der Melee von der gegnerischen Seite 6% ( oder 12%) mehr Crit hat und pro Schlag einfach 40 Schaden mehr austeilt. RVR lasse ich mal außen vor, weil da kann zusätzlich auch immer noch der gewinnen, der einfach den größeren Zerg herbeischaffen kann (auch etwas, das für viele Spieler als zweifelhafter "Spaß" empfunden wird, auch wenn das noch so realistisch ist).


Am Ende solltest du dir auch nur mal vor Augen halten das du einfach nicht in der Lage bist mit Leuten die ihre Chars besser spielen können mithalten zu können und was noch trauriger ist,es anscheinend nicht richtig verarbeiten kannst das es solche Leute gibt die es auch noch wagen dich auch mal "platt" zumachen. Du bildest dir nun ein das es einzig und allein an der Ausrüstung und am RR liegt das du auf die Mappe bekommst weil an deinem spiel kann es nicht liegen dazu bist du halt einfach zu gut gelle?Werd erwachsen und begreif endlich das es immer nen besseren gibt.


----------



## Peraine1 (10. Februar 2010)

In WoW zerlegt dir auch jede High-Ini Raidgruppe, jede Top10-Arenagruppe und jeder 24/7 BG-Spieler die Randoms ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Jo, da wurde mittlerweile vieles vereinfacht und mittlerweile schafft da auch ein Schimpanse den maximalen Equistand wenn er genung Zeit reinsteckt, das ändert aber nichts daran, das die "Progamer" 2 Wochen nach Addon schon die höchste Ini clear haben während der Casual noch am neuen Maxlevel arbeitet und dann wenn er freudevoll die Schlachtgelder anmeldet am Spawn zerlegt wird. Nicht umsonst haben zu meiner Zeit 50% meiner werten Mitspieler schon vor dem Start des BG's gejammert "Wir verlieren wieder, lasst die alles einnehmen dann haben wir schneller die Loosermarke, IHR SEID ALLE SO SCHEISSE EY LERNT MAL SPIELEN IHR NAPFSUELZEN OMFG WIEDER 500:0!"

Bei WoW ist Equip > Alles andere. Und die Vielspieler kommen schneller an das gerade beste Equip als ein Casual. Deswegen gibt es dort genau die gleiche Schere wie in jedem anderem Spiel. Teilweise sogar noch schlimmer weil in WaR kannst du die afk-Zonenlockleecher mit RR80 auch als 40iger plätten wenn du im Gegensatz eine Ahnung von deinem Char hast. In WoW habe ich mit meinem blauen Zeug immer das Gefühl gehabt ich würde auf Granit hauen, wenn da ein Epic-PvEler mal im Schlachtfeld war.


----------



## Peithon (10. Februar 2010)

Genau weiß ich den Stand bei WoW gerade nicht, aber es gab dort immer je nach Patch Klassen, die besser und wieder schlechter wurden. Zu Classic-Zeiten konnte man sehr wohl mit einem Schattenpriester mit dem blauen PvP-Set die T-2-Leute auseinandernehmen. Die waren chancenlos. Lustig waren auch die Warsongschlachten PvP-Stammgruppe gegen Raid-Gruppe: Teamspiel gegen Equip. Das PvP hat sich bei WoW natürlich völlig geändert, nur ist das überhaupt nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion. 

Sprüche, wie sie Periane schildert bekommt man in fast jedem Szenario um die Ohren. 

Churchak, was soll man bitte machen, wenn man einen Tank mit Schild spielt, umgekickt wird und vom Gegner in 2-3 Sekunden in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt wird? Das hat nichts mit Skill oder sonstwas zu tun, sondern dass manche Mechaniken eben im T4 nicht gut funktionieren. Es gibt bei sehr vielen Klassen Pfade, die einfach umbrauchbar sind und das müsste eben überarbeitet werden. Warum sind bitteschön die Attributsverleihungen der Tränke bereits gesenkt worden? Ich denke schon, dass Mythic sich diesem Problem auch bewusst ist, nur weiß ich nicht, ob sie noch über die Mitarbeiter verfügen, die an diesem Problem arbeiten oder ob sie nicht doch lieber 2-3 eintönige Events veranstalten.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Februar 2010)

", wenn man einen Tank mit Schild spielt, umgekickt wird und vom Gegner in 2-3 Sekunden in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt wird?"

Das hab ich nun schon seit 1.3.1 nicht mehr erlebt. Wenn man heute noch als Tank in 2-3 Sekunden umkippt und das auch noch mit Schild, dann spielt man vermutlich mit einer Hand oder der Char ist bis auf das Schild nackt. So mancher 2h Tank hält schon zu viel aus.


----------



## Churchak (10. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Churchak, was soll man bitte machen, wenn man einen Tank mit Schild spielt, umgekickt wird und vom Gegner in 2-3 Sekunden in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt wird? Das hat nichts mit Skill oder sonstwas zu tun, sondern dass manche Mechaniken eben im T4 nicht gut funktionieren.


Da ich seit gut 3 Wochen zu 80% meiner Onlinezeit meine bezaubernde Eisenbrecherin (heut RR40 geworden und trägt Auslöscher und ist auf Schild) spiele kann ich dir zumindest sagen wie ich mit der in etwa vorgehe,was natürlich nur (skillbedingt) bei der so wie ichs beschreibe funzt.Da ich bei den andern Tanks nie über Level 20 gekommen bin kann ich da auch keine Aussagen machen(oder besser nur Aussagen aus 2. Hand) und natürlich bekomme ich auch auf die Mappe aber ich bin eigendlich sehr zufrieden.Wobei vorallem die 2 stellige Schadenszahlen die da meist nur reinpurzeln mich immer wieder begeistert grinsen lassen. Da kenn ich von meinem HJ ganz andere Zahlen. *g*

Also zuerst einmal hab ich alles was geht in Wiederstand,Ini und Leben geskillt/gesockelt somit komm ich mit meiner Brecherin schon mal auf 9,5k Leben (mit Salbe) kassier 130 von jeglichem Schaden weniger und komm "nur" noch auf 7% Chance das man mich Krittisch trifft. Aber da ist noch viel Luft nach oben. Desweiteren hab ich mir angewöhnt das wenn immer es der CD hergibt und mehrere Gegner in der Nähe sind,ich den Ae-Taunt zünde.
So fress ich zwar weiterhin normalen Schaden von allen was mich schlägt aber alle meine Mitstreiter bekommen bis zu 15 sec lang 30% weniger Schaden durch betroffene Gegner (und das ist im AE Zeitalter wie ich find ne Menge),sprich ich nehm damit dem Gegner schon mal Schadensspitzen für den 1. Moment.Hab ich dann noch nen Mitstreiter unter bewachen bekommt der natürlich 30% weniger Schaden und somit indirekt auch ich.Wichtig ist natürlich auch das ich halt immer versuch keinen in meinen Rücken zu lassen,was zugegeben sehr schwer ist, hier kann aber der Ae-Root den ich hab gut helfen oder wenn mans geskillt hat die Taktik "runen geätzte Axt" (ae wegschleudern mit angeschlossenem 40% Snare).Sollte es mal wirklich eng werden werf ich mir nen Hottrank ein und werf "Stellung halten" an und beweg mich rückwerts auf meine Linien zu.Die 45% Chancen zu stören helfen ungemein wie ich find und sind die AP alle hab ich genug Groll angesammelt um mir fix neue zu generieren und gleich wieder die Stellung zu halten.Eidstein auf CD halten hilft beim Brecher natürlich auch super beim überleben.
Damit bekomm ich natürlich nix tot und wenn mir keiner hilft geh ich da dann früher oder später natürlich auch unter aber ich hab so schon oft erlebt das ich 3-5 Feind-DDs binden konnte und "meine" Leute sich halt quasi hinter mir sammeln konnten und die Feinde dann ,die sich an mir quasi die AP leer geschlagen haben,fertig machen konnten.
Wenn es dann halt an die offensive geht sorg ich halt dafür das nen Nahkämpfer in meiner Nähe meinen assist,mein Bewachen + Eidfreund bekommt und somit in den Genuss von 10% mehr kritt,+100 stä,+wiederstand,+ini sowie 50% weniger schaden kommt und auf Feinde draufknüppel darf der permagesnart ist, weniger Rüsstung,Ini,Wiederstand sprich bedeutend weicher ist.Und ja ich find es auch wichtig das ich Eidfreund zumindest immer auf Leute umlege die gerade in meiner nähe sind.
Bzw was ans umgeschubst werden angeht mit nem hohenblockwert blockt man sehr oft die Umschubsversuche des Feindes weg und da man als Tank doch recht lange steht hat man meist auch nen immu Timer am laufen was einen doch gerade als Tank recht gut hilft (persönlich find ich hab ich als Tankspieler durch mein langes überleben doch am meisten von Immu-Timer).



Peithon schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass Mythic sich diesem Problem auch bewusst ist, nur weiß ich nicht, ob sie noch über die Mitarbeiter verfügen, die an diesem Problem arbeiten oder ob sie nicht doch lieber 2-3 eintönige Events veranstalten.


Da kann ich dir zustimmen auch ich hab irgednwie das Gefühl das Müffig der geldhahn zu gedreht wurde und es im grossen ganzen an nem grossen Plan wie es nun weiter gehn soll mangelt.Ich zumindest hab so bissel das Gefühl das man den grossteil der Leute mit Ideen hat gehn lassen bzw nahe gelegt hat zu gehn.


----------



## C0ntra (10. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Churchak, was soll man bitte machen, wenn man einen Tank mit Schild spielt, umgekickt wird und vom Gegner in 2-3 Sekunden in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt wird?



Das hast du doch schon geschrieben, als du mit komplett grünem NPC Equipment, frisch 40 geworden, im T4 rumgeturnt bist. Wenn du meinst du hältst zu wenig aus, weshalb auch immer, dann suche dir Aufgaben die nicht unbedingt vorne an der Frontlinie zu finden sind. Womöglich heilt dich auch einfach niemand, was dann ein KT internes Problem ist.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ach Oldboy, du bist ja ein schlimmerer Casual als ich und ich spiele manchmal 2 oder mehr Wochen, studienbedingt, gar nicht.
> 
> zu deinem 1.: damals, als du gespielt hast, war es tatsächlich auch noch wesentlich schwerer an RP zu kommen. Heutzutage kommt man sehr leicht an RP, da wurde die RR Kurve schon stark entschärft.
> zu deinem 2.: du drehst dich im Kreis. Dadruch hast du aber dennoch nicht recht. Die Werte im Renownbaum sind additiv, habs grad nachgeschaut. 50 Sträke bringen aber gerade mal +10 auf den Fähigkeiten und +5 auf den Autoattack Dmg. Ergo bringen +100 Stärke mehr zwischen Souverän und Auslöscher +20 Fähigkeitsschaden und +10 Autoattack-Dmg.
> ...



Wieder nichts weiter als:
12% macht nichts aus - das ist einfach bullshit. Gerade statistisch wirken sich diese 12% eben sehr wohl aus. Das ist statistisch eben 12% öfter ein Crit als dein Gegner. Selbst mit nur diesen 12% hättest du in einer 1 on 1 Situation deutlich bessere Karten als ohne die 12% extracrit (wenn du das nicht verstehst ist wohl jede weitere Diskussion sinnlos und du verstehst prinzipiell nicht, dass ein Schwert mit 20 Schaden nunmal mehr Schaden macht als ein Schwert mit 19 Schaden). In einer Gruppensituation teilst du einfach mehr Schaden aus als ähnliche Klassen auf der gegnerischen Seite. Das was hier abläuft ist einfach nur noch Dummheit eines verblendeten Fanboys, der nicht zugeben will, dass man mit 12% mehr crit besser ist als wenn man sie nicht hat. Wenn man nicht 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann, dann ist man auch in der Diskussion nicht ernst zu nehmen.

Dein Verständnis einer Chance und wie diese funktioniert ist ziemlich falsch. 12% Chance heißt, dass man im Schnitt auf 100 Schläge 12 crittet - natürlich kann das verschieden gehäuft sein (eine Normalverteilung tritt erst bei xxxxxx Schlägen auf), dennoch ist die Chance 12% größer, als wenn man 0% Chance hat (da man dann auf 100 Schläge im Schnitt 0 crittet). Base crit wird durch deine 4% übrigens genauso negiert, insofern hat man mit 12% crit immer noch den Nettowert. Habe ich nämlich 20% base - wird das auf 16% reduziert. Habe ich hingegen 20% base und 12% durch RR bin ich bei 32% und wenn 4% negiert werden habe ich immer noch 28%. Die Differenz zwischen 16% und 28% ist ... welch Überraschung und was jeder Mittelschüler hätte ausrechnen können: 12%.

Ich bin bei Gott kein Mathematiker, aber was du hier produzierst ist unter Hauptschulniveau und wirklich absolut falsch.

Dein WoW Schmarrn ist übrigens unglaubwürdig. Die Crit-Werte decken sich seit Jahren mit dem was man über Dmg-Meter ermittelt. Eventuell wart ihr einfach zu blöd zu verstehen, dass die Critrate die du glaubst zu haben unter Umständen nicht alle Zauber in deiner Rota betrifft. Außerdem spielt hier auch noch +hit eine Rolle usw. Doch die Crit-Werte in WoW stimmen in der Praxis ziemlich gut überein. Zu dem Thema empfehle ich dir elitistjerks.com, dort kannst du auch entsprechend ernste Mathematik zum Thema finden.




Pymonte schrieb:


> Ist doch auch in WAR so. Man wird a) nicht geowned, außer man ist der totale Noob und b) bekommt man seine RP aufjedenfall. Bis RR 45 sogar sehr schnell. Ähnlich mit dem Equip. Wer RR45 erreicht hat, der hat auch meist Wachposten/Eroberer voll. Dann sinds nur 5 RR und man kann das nächste Set tragen, das man bis dahina uch voll hat. Der Rest läuft eh in einer Liga, die nicht für extrem-casuals ausgelegt ist. Was auch ganz gut so ist, alles andere würde das Spielerlebnis entscheidend trüben.
> 
> 
> Der erste Ansatz ändert nichts am Pseudo-Problem, da ja der RR80ger dem RR unter 80ger ja immer noch WELTEN, ach was sage ich, GALAXIEN vorraus ist. Was bringt mir niedrigere RR Vorraussetzungen für die Sets? Nix. Denk mal logisch nach, wie funktioniert die Itemisierung und was würde dein Vorschlag bewirken? Die ersten 3 Sets kommen im 10 Leveltakt, da kann man nichts mehr senken, ohne das die Sets davor unnütz werden. Warum soll ich mir mit RR34 Auslöscher zulegen, wenn ich mit RR36 Eroberer anziehen kann?



Es geht um den Faktor Zeit. Wie schon früher erklärt ist nicht das Problem, dass man anfangst geownt wird, denn das ist bei WoW mit frisch grün noch viel schlimmer. Es geht darum wie lange man von der Mechanik in diese Position gezwungen wird und das könnte man Entscheidend verkürzen indem man z.B. eben RR schneller bekommt oder Items früher. Zudem böte dies die Möglichkeit für hohen RR neue Sets einzufügen, die aber primär nur noch Prestige Items sind ( keine Stat Verbesserungen mehr) und man könnte den high RRlern was neues geben und die Schere kürzen. Nur ohne Kreativabteilung wirds wohl nichts mit den neuen Sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pymonte schrieb:


> Du immer mit deinen Fakten. DU HAST KEINE FAKTEN! Du hast nix. Du stellst wilde Behauptungen auf und stellst deine Meinung als Wahrheit da. Fakten werden belegt über Daten. Hast du statistische Auswertungen, das WoW casualfreundlicher als WAR ist? Ich hör da nämlich auch häufig genau das Gegenteil, wenn es um den Zeitaufwand geht. Oder hast du eine Feldstudie zu MMOs gemacht? Ich denke nicht.



Ich habe nach wie vor die Fakten, dass 12% Crit mehr ist als 0% Crit (und das ist ein einziger Stat der sich verbessert - Equip und andere Punkte gar nicht gerechnet). Du hast bisher nichts gesagt als:

12% - 4% - 40 Dmg pro hit - egal welche Zahlen macht alles statistisch nichts aus ---- da gibts eigentlich nur ein dickes L O L.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Ach, wo liest du dass denn hier? Einbildung ausschalten, Bildung einschalten. Keiner hat irgendwo geschrieben, das WoW im PvP Bereich so hardcore ist. WoW PvP ist einfach 10x schlechter als WAR PvP, das wird hier geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welches PVP nun besser ist, das ist Geschmackssache. Der Aufwand ist bei WoW aber weitaus geringer. Mit 40 und RR34+ bist du also schon ausgeglichen (i.e. immer dieselbe Behauptung, dass alle die +x Werte "statistisch nichts ausmachen").



Pymonte schrieb:


> Das Können des Einzelnen ist aber in WAR gar nciht gefordert. Damit war also auch deine ganze Argumentation am Thema vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie du selbst sagst: In WAR geht es nicht ums Können des Einzelnen. Da gehts um den großen Zerg oder um gut Equipte high-RR Bomberstamms. Das ist für mich nunmal langweiliges PVP.

An das PS sag ich nur: Du predigst seit dem Release hier im Forum das Blaue vom Himmel. Eingetreten ist bisher immer genau das Gegenteil. Würde man deinen Prophezeihungen Glauben schenken, müsste schon seit bald einem halben Jahr ein Addon für WAR angekündigt worden sein...
Leute wurden auch nicht entlassen....
Server nicht geschlossen....
Italienischer und Spanischer? Support nicht aufgegeben...
Hinzugefügt wurde dem Spiel praktisch nichts mehr....

usw.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Keines der Spiele hat deine Schere mit dem erscheinen eines neuen Add-ons rausgenommen es hat sie maximal verringert. Auch bei WoW ist mit dem erscheinen eines neuen Add-Ons der Powergamer dem Casual vorrausgeblieben da die neuen Questbelohnungen zwar ähnlichgut waren wie das bisdahin beste Set allerding selbige immer noch besser waren als die Neuen anfangs Questbelohnungen und somit der Powergamer besser durchstarten konnte ,sprich es bei den neuen Quests/Inis von Beginn an leichter hatte ,somit besser vorrangekommen ist und schneller deine Schere wieder vergrössern kann.



Du hast natürlich Recht, aber das ist Haarspalterei. Sie wurde nicht zu 100% rausgenommen sondern die "Casuals" und die "Hardcoreler" wurden halt zu 90% wieder aneinandergeführt. Das Argument ist nach wie vor, dass Addons nicht die Schere vergrößeren, sondern im Gegenteil sie verkleinern. Das ist eine der Hauptaufgaben eines Addons bei WOW, gibts auch genügend blue posts usw. Es gibt genug andere Spiele, die das nicht so gemacht haben (z.b. Everquest) und wer zur Zet des 6. Expansion oder so neu anfangen wollte - der war zeitlich dann halt wirklich um Jahre hinten.



Churchak schrieb:


> In einem Solo Spiel wär das wo möglich viel, in einem Teamspiel sind diese 400 mehr Dam 2 Ticks eines Hots wovon der Heiler in der Zeit der 10 Schläge allerding 3 anbringen kann.Sprich pillepalle.



Du nix verstehen Mathe? Es ist mehr dmg Punkt aus und er wirkt sich nunmal aus - in der Summe der ganzen Stats (Equip - RR usw.) wirkt es sich sogar sehr erheblich aus - hat man eine ganze Gruppe (Stammgruppe) von denen jeder einzelne SPieler andere deutlich übersteigt (40 mehr Dmg pro Hit, 40 mehr aushalten pro Hit, 40 mehr heilen pro Tick usw.) ist die andere Seite nunmal chancenlos. Ob ein Heiler da ist oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant. Nach deiner Logik bringt auch 2k mehr dmg nichts. Hat man halt 3 Heiler dabei und die spammen Groupheal und heilen pro Tick 2k - pillepalle?



Churchak schrieb:


> Egal wie du es drehst oder wendest du solltest endlich begreifen das es diese Angleichungens schon lange gegeben hat.Um es dir noch mal ganz langsam und möglichst verständlich zu verklickern
> Ganz früher gabs das Auslöscherset nur durch Lootbeutel von Burgherren,Das Eroberer nur in Festungen,Invasor nur in Stadtini Step 1, Kriegsherren in Stadtinis Step 2 und das letzte nur beim König.
> Sprich es dauerte ewig und 2 Tage um zB an Eroberer zu kommen da man gegen 48 Leute Würfelglück haben musste was gerade am Anfang quasi nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit war da Gebietelocken quasi unmöglich war und man somit ned mal in die nähe einer Festung gekommen ist. Mein Maschi war zB RR42 als er das Auslöscher endlich komplett hatte.
> Mit Einführen der Marken wurde diese Hürde aber extrem gesenkt zumal man in zwichen Massen an Marken bekommen kann . Für jede eroberte Burg 1 Offi Marke mindestens( kann aber auch 1 Eroberer sein).jeder Gebietslock 5 Offi,1 Eroberer Marke,in den Täglichen Stadtdeffs/angriffen werden Invasor Marken nachgeworfen und und und.
> ...



Streite ich alles nicht ab. Dennoch ist es imho zu wenig.



Churchak schrieb:


> die Nächste abschwächung steht doch schon am Horizont in Form neuer Marken bereit.



Neue Marken begünstigen diejenigen die den nötigen RR schon haben. Wurde schon wiederholt diskutiert.



Churchak schrieb:


> dann müsen die aber echt die preise so richtig stark gesenkt haben seit ich nimmer spiel oder Pymonte hat einfach recht wenn er sagt das du es ok findest 4 Wochen für nen BG set in WoW täglich 2 h Bgs zu machen es aber dir in WAR zuviel zeitaufwand ist die gleiche Zeit zu investieren um RR46 und das dazupassende Eroberer zu erspieln, Desweiteren würd es mich sehr wundern wenn du in der Zeit (und obendrein noch als Casual) mal so eben lockerflockig in den Rängen für die bessten Arena Sachen aufsteigen könntest ohne Aufwand zu betreiben aber naja am ende hat sich da ja in WoW wirklich so viel vereinfacht.



Tja in WoW komme ich in der Zeit nunmal in einen Bereich in dem ich über 90% der Stats des besten Arenaspieler habe, weil man als TOp10 Arenaspieler fast ausschließlich nur noch prestige-Vorteile hat (Titel, Mount, 2-3 Items bei denen ich nur geringfügig schlechtere habe).



Churchak schrieb:


> Ah der obligatorische "WAR ist Tot" Satz ohne de ist es keine richtige OBX Post .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gib dich nicht auf - lern lesen! WAR ist nicht tot, nur geht es mit dem Spiel bergab und bis jetzt gab es kein Aufhalten dieser Talfahrt. Ich habe noch nie behauptet, dass WAR tot sei oder die Server demnächst abgeschalten würden. Ich habe nur immer behauptet, dass die Entwicklung langsamer wird, wenn die Spielerzahlen sinken und weiterhin Server geschlossen werden, EA Leute von dem Projekt abzieht (i.e. feuert) usw. Das alles bewahrheitet sich bis jetzt.

Die Monate ziehen ins Land - die Patches kommen dünn gesäht (zeitlich) und mit noch dünnerem Inhalt (es wird kaum noch etwas geändert). 



Churchak schrieb:


> Schau da kommt die Sache des Geschmacks ins Spiel .Für mich persönlich ist WoW PvP 10x schlimmer ala WAR PvP/RvR ich entscheide es aufgrund der Tatsachen das ich beides nun über ein Jahr gespielt hab und ich in WAR an die 1000 mal mehr,ich nenn es mal, OPvP erlebt hab also PvP wo sich überraschend was ergeben hat und man nicht nur in irgedn welchen BGs rumhonkt. Der Unterschied ist nun aber das ich ned ständig ins WoW Forum geh und den Leuten da ,mit meinem Halbwissen bepackt,erzähl was sie doch für Dödel sind das sie dieses (in meinen Augen ) Langweilige Zeug immer noch spielen. Das mach ich 1. deswegen nicht weil ich der festen Meinung bin jeder soll das spieln was er mag und was ihm recht ist und wenn es ihm Spass macht.Wer bin ich ihn ihm in "seinem" Forum vollzusülzen wie kacke "sein" spiel doch im vergleich zu meinem ist ? Und 2. weil ich schon lange nimmer wirklich aus 1. Hand weis wie es imo in WoW mit dem PvP steht und mich ungern zum Affen mach in dem ich sachen behaupte die mal waren aber schon lange nimmer so sind (ich hoffe du erkennst nun dich).



Schön. Es gibt in WoW kein Open-PVP (außer auf Open-PVP Servern und dort ist es eher selten, weil es keinen Anreiz gibt) und das war auch nie Teil der Diskussion. Auch spricht dir niemand ab, Gefallen an WAR oder dessen PVP finden zu dürfen.

Nur das 12% crit + 100 str + blabla werte macht alles nix aus Gelaber ist einfach nervig, da komplett absurd, in sich ein Widerspruch und einfach falsch.



Churchak schrieb:


> Klingt ja richtig super! Lustigerweise erzählte mir nen Kumpel letztens genau das selbe als ich ihn fragte warum er 3 Wochen nachdem er seinen WoW Acc reaktiviert hatte selbigen wieder geschlossen hat. ER erzählte im übrigen noch was von zu langweilig,von zu schnell alles erreicht. Zja auf dem Weg scheint man also auch ned unbedingt Kunden halten zu können.Womit wir wieder zum Geschmack kommen es wohl auch Gelegenheitsspieler gibt die es wohl selbst als wenig Spieler ned leiden können wenn ihr Popo verklebt ist (Zucker,Arsch usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst wohl nicht anders als persönlich zu werden. Muss ich jetzt sagen, dass du einfach ein Movementkrüppel ist, der in WoW in keinem Raid geduldet wurde und - weil du die Reaktionen eines angefahrenen Elchs hast - in der Arena nie über ein 1800er Rating hinausgekommen bist, was dazu geführt hat, dass du WoW nicht magst? Sind das tolle Argumente die für dich die Diskussion interessanter machen?

Mir gefällt bei WAR die Schere nicht und der (imho zu große - definitiv größer als bei WOW) Zeitaufwand um die Lücke des 12% crit Unterschieds zu schließen (etwas, das mir ein Bedürfnis ist, da ich nunmal ein mathematisches Verständnis habe und es im PVP nicht mag durch Items oder Skillpunkte so massiv benachteiligt zu werden). Dir gefällt es trotzdem, dir macht es nichts aus, etwas länger und härter zu arbeiten um ebensogute Werte zu haben - schön für dich. Freu dir einen Keks. 

Doch ich sags gern immer wieder (und vor allem auch weil die Diskussion hier belustigend ist und ihr auch immer wieder für "noch mehr" zurückkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):
Es ist absoluter Schwachsinn, dass Werte wie 12% crit 100str usw. nichts ausmachen würden. Auch nicht in der Masse. Sie gewinnen vielleicht keine Schlacht in der man sowieso 10 gegen 100 steht, aber sie machen nunmal den Unterschied der dasteht. All other things equal ist der ziemlich groß und nach minimalen Gearfarming in WoW hat niemand 12% mehr crit als mein "frischer" Gammelchar.


----------



## C0ntra (10. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [ganz viel Text]



Gehst du eigentlich nur auf meine Beiträge nicht ein, weil du dann zugeben müsstest, das deine Argumentation nicht zu halten ist? 
Mit Inhalten wie "12% machen sehr wohl was aus und 40dmg machen den Unterschied" oder Beitragen der Marke "Mit 40 und RR34+ bist du also schon ausgeglichen[?]" gehst du nämlich erneut absolut auf Glatteis und merkst es wiederholt nicht. 

Es ist mir zu leidig den ganzen Text zu zitieren, nur damit du dich wieder mit haltlosen Gegenargumenten zu wehren versuchst. WAR ist offensichtlich nichts für dich, aber deine Begründungen sind einfach, um es salopp zu sagen, lächerlich.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Februar 2010)

Oldboy: WAR nix 1on1

und nachdem das nun geklärt ist, 100 mehr Schaden und 12% mehr Crit machen den Kohl nicht fett, sonst wärens selbst 1 Punkt mehr Schaden und 0,1% Crit schon zu viel, laut deinen Aussagen.

Und komm mir nicht mit Hauptschul Niveau, ich hatte ein Semester Statistik und Stochastik. Und 12% sind zwar 12 von 100, aber nur im IDEALFALL. Statistisch tritt ein repetetives Ereignis mit einer niedrigen Prozentzahl wesentlich selterner ein. Denn die 12% sind nicht der gemittelte gemessene Wert, sondern ein Modifikatior. Ein Modifikator erhöht aber (solange es keine Konstante ist, und das ist ein %-Wert und ein kritischer Wert in einem MMO nunmal nicht) nur die Chance auf ein Ereignis und gibt nicht die tatsächliche Eintrittsrate des Ereignisses wieder. Wenn ich bei 100 Schlägen 12 critte, dann hatte ich 12% crits. Ist meine Critchance um 12% erhöht, dann heißt das nicht, das 12/100 Schlägen critten, sondern eher weniger, da diveres Modifikatoren noch in diesen Modifikator zusätzlich mit reinspielen. Neben einer rnd-Fkt und den Initiative-Werte, Abzüge durch Dodge, Parry, Block, Evade und Spezial-Attribute kommst du auf eine weit geringere %uale Ausbeute an kritischen Schlägen.
So kann ich 100 mal zuschlagen, Crit-Wert auf 30%. Initiative des Feindes senkt diesen Wert um 10-20%. Block/Parry/Evade/Dodge Ereignisse verringern deine Critausbeute im gleichen Maß, wie sie auch deine normale Trefferquote mindern. Eine Rüstung die nochmal 2-5% Crit minimiert, verringert diesen Wert noch weiter. Dann habe ich statt 30 von 100 Schlägen kritisch schon nur noch 17% critische Trefferchance. Davon eine 35% Chance, dass ich Parriere (bei jedem Schlag), eine 5% Chance das ich Evade (bei jedem Schlag) usw. Endausbeute ist vermutlich im unter 10ner Bereich. Die 12% werden im Extremfall einfach verraucht. Und im statistischen Durchschnitt fallen sie daher kaum auf. Ich kann auch mal Critluck haben un 90/100 Schlägen critten, aber das ist dann eher zufall bzw ein Berechnungsfehler durch die rnd-Fkt.

Verstanden?

Genau das gleiche beim Schaden. 50 mehr Autohit werden genauso modifiziert durch %uale Abzüge von gewissen Attributen und Fertigkeiten.



> An das PS sag ich nur: Du predigst seit dem Release hier im Forum das Blaue vom Himmel. Eingetreten ist bisher immer genau das Gegenteil. Würde man deinen Prophezeihungen Glauben schenken, müsste schon seit bald einem halben Jahr ein Addon für WAR angekündigt worden sein...
> Leute wurden auch nicht entlassen....
> Server nicht geschlossen....
> Italienischer und Spanischer? Support nicht aufgegeben...
> Hinzugefügt wurde dem Spiel praktisch nichts mehr....



Nicht ins QQ verfallen, weil dich hier keiner mag.
Ich würd mal die Realität revue passieren lassen und diese Sätze nochmal überdenken:
"Du predigst seit dem Release hier im Forum das Blaue vom Himmel. Eingetreten ist bisher immer genau das Gegenteil."
Stimmt, die Performance Verbesserung, das grafische Update, usw sind alle nicht gekommen

"Würde man deinen Prophezeihungen Glauben schenken, müsste schon seit bald einem halben Jahr ein Addon für WAR angekündigt worden sein..."
Würde man deinen Prophezeiungen Glauben schenken, wäre WAR schon seit nem halben Jahr tot. Wie du siehst, hast du genauso unrecht wie ich. Wer ist nun der Dümmere, der, der ein finales Ereignis beschworen hat, das nicht eingetreten ist(Du), oder derjenige, der ein optionales Ereignis beschworen hat, das noch nicht eingetreten ist(Ich)? Ich hab kein Server Shut Down erlebt, aber LotD.

"Leute wurden auch nicht entlassen...."
Doch, hab nie was anderes behauptet. Nur das es nicht die gesamte Creative Abteilung war. Dafür gibts nämlich, bis auf 2 personal Blogs, keine Belege. Und solchen Buschfunkquellen würde ich, wie auch Wikipedia, kein echtes Vertrauen schenken. Aber du scheinst mir ein echter Wiki Nutzer zu sein.

"Server nicht geschlossen[...]Italienischer und Spanischer? Support nicht aufgegeben..."
Ach komm, bist du nun schon so tief gesunken, dass du Lügen musst?

"Hinzugefügt wurde dem Spiel praktisch nichts mehr...."
Stimmt, keine neuen Events, keine neuen Waffen, einfach nichts. Und das schöne ist, es wurden sogar unliebsame Sachen entfernt.
Aber hey, P1.3.X ist ja bald vorrüber, dann sehen wir ja weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich darf dir doch dann ein "Ich hatte recht, du nicht." an den Kopf werfen, oder?


----------



## Churchak (11. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Recht, aber das ist Haarspalterei. Sie wurde nicht zu 100% rausgenommen sondern die "Casuals" und die "Hardcoreler" wurden halt zu 90% wieder aneinandergeführt. Das Argument ist nach wie vor, dass Addons nicht die Schere vergrößeren, sondern im Gegenteil sie verkleinern. Das ist eine der Hauptaufgaben eines Addons bei WOW, gibts auch genügend blue posts usw. Es gibt genug andere Spiele, die das nicht so gemacht haben (z.b. Everquest) und wer zur Zet des 6. Expansion oder so neu anfangen wollte - der war zeitlich dann halt wirklich um Jahre hinten.


Du Lügst dir doch schon wieder selber in die Tasche wenn du dir einbildest nen Add-On würde dafür sorgen das die Schere zwichen den Fraktionen kleiner gemacht wird,das passiert wenn dann nur die 1. Stunden nach erscheinendes Add-Ons.Schon wenn das Add-On 12 h auf dem Mark ist hat der Powergamer dem Gelegenheitsspieler bestimmt 4-6 h Spielzeit vorraus und damit dürft er schon 2-3 Level gemacht haben und dem gelegenheitsspieler somit schon wieder vorraus sein und das setzt sich dann durchs Ganze Spiel fort nun mag ja dem Gelegenheitsspieler durch diverse Vereinfachungen der zugang zu Items der höheren klasse erleichtert werden der Powergamer wird aber auch weiterhin bedeutend mehr Gold,Craftmaterialen,Erfolge und was weiss ich noch vorzuweisen haben und somit bedeutend besser da stehn können seis beim Tränkebraun oder beim mitbieten im AH.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Du nix verstehen Mathe? Es ist mehr dmg Punkt aus und er wirkt sich nunmal aus - in der Summe der ganzen Stats (Equip - RR usw.) wirkt es sich sogar sehr erheblich aus - hat man eine ganze Gruppe (Stammgruppe) von denen jeder einzelne SPieler andere deutlich übersteigt (40 mehr Dmg pro Hit, 40 mehr aushalten pro Hit, 40 mehr heilen pro Tick usw.) ist die andere Seite nunmal chancenlos. Ob ein Heiler da ist oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant. Nach deiner Logik bringt auch 2k mehr dmg nichts. Hat man halt 3 Heiler dabei und die spammen Groupheal und heilen pro Tick 2k - pillepalle?


Du nix versteh das das Anbringen von gewissen Grp-Fähigeiten zur richtigen Zeit,nutzen von Vorteilen in der Landschaft,besseres Teamspiel,besseres Stellungsspiel,bessere Grp zusammensetzung von Chars,besseres Krittglück und was weiss ich noch alles dafür sorgen kann das man auch als von den reinen Zahlen her unterlegener in Warhammer nicht automatisch der Verlierer sein muss? Hast du Pymonte nicht verstanden als er dir ganz langsam verklickerte das in WAR keine 100% steigerngen an TP,Schaden und Co erfolgen sondern das es da um % im einstelligen geht?Anscheinend nicht.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Streite ich alles nicht ab. Dennoch ist es imho zu wenig.


also doch nen Erzkommunist ..... nur würde dir das in Warhammer auch nix helfen da Schwerpunkt PvP/RvR. Deinen Char könntest du dadurch immer noch nicht so gut spieln und selbst mit höchsten RR und besster Ausrüsstung würden dich wohl 80% zerpflücken ....... nur wie willste da diese Schere verkleinern? Lobotomie bei deinen Gegnern per Patch?Oder doch glei PvEPvP? 




OldboyX schrieb:


> Neue Marken begünstigen diejenigen die den nötigen RR schon haben. Wurde schon wiederholt diskutiert.


ahha inwiefern? Dir ist schon bewusst das die Hohen RRs nicht sofort an die passenden Marken für ihren RR rankommen sondern sich erst die untern Waffenmarken freispielen müssen? Ach ne die Hohen RRs machen das ja an einem Nachmittag werend die kleinen RRs erst mal 20 Wochen pausieren müssen wegen Bodennebel oder so ..........



OldboyX schrieb:


> Tja in WoW komme ich in der Zeit nunmal in einen Bereich in dem ich über 90% der Stats des besten Arenaspieler habe, weil man als TOp10 Arenaspieler fast ausschließlich nur noch prestige-Vorteile hat (Titel, Mount, 2-3 Items bei denen ich nur geringfügig schlechtere habe).


hui ist es ja also wie in Warhammer na schau mal einer an.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Nur das 12% crit + 100 str + blabla werte macht alles nix aus Gelaber ist einfach nervig, da komplett absurd, in sich ein Widerspruch und einfach falsch.


Hach Gottchen du nervst nun auch einen seit Monaten (man kann bald Jahre sagen) mit deinem Halbwissen über Warhammer resultierend aus nen paar Monaten Spielens vor Ewigkeiten und festgemeiselter Meinung seither (mich wundert ja das du deine Mikoruckler nicht zur sprache bringst die du immer hattest ) welche die du nun unverrückbar vor dir herträgst.Wenn du wenigstens über Zeug QQ würdest wo man als WARspieler mitgehn könnte und die es doch zu hauf gibt ......... aber neeeeeeiiiiiiiiin es wird darüber geweint das es für den einmal in der Woche einlockenden Gelegenheitsspieler viel viel zu langsam geht und man mit seinen 5% schlechteren Set (welche ab RR 5X dann zum grossteil mit dem was die "topleute" tragen übereinstimmt) ja nie nie nie nie nie ne Chance hat wenn zu legen der was besseres trägt und es einem perdu auch nicht glauben kannst das es doch möglich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






OldboyX schrieb:


> Du kannst wohl nicht anders als persönlich zu werden.


Ne leider nicht. Du erzeugst leider bei mir Aggro . Und das nicht weil du ne eigene ,mir gegenteilige Aufassung vertrittst,sondern weil du seit Monaten hier einfach nur Dummschwätzt ohne auch nur Ansatzweise den Hauch eines Eindrucks von Wissen wovon du redest zu hinterlassen.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt sagen, dass du einfach ein Movementkrüppel ist, der in WoW in keinem Raid geduldet wurde und - weil du die Reaktionen eines angefahrenen Elchs hast - in der Arena nie über ein 1800er Rating hinausgekommen bist, was dazu geführt hat, dass du WoW nicht magst? Sind das tolle Argumente die für dich die Diskussion interessanter machen?


Och mach ruhig vorrallem da du da Sachen aufführst die ich alle gemacht hab (ich war in 2 mal die Woche Raids bis hoch BT,ich hab in 1700er Wertungen mitgespielt usw) und du dich damit bissel zum Wurstauge machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw mir ist WoW im laufe der Zeit schlichtweg gleichgültig geworden (also das Gegenteil von Liebe ) ich hat ne schöne Zeit da aber mehr auch ned es ist nur nen Spiel. Nicht mein 1. MMo und bei weiten nicht mein letztes sollt ich noch paar Jahre leben. Kannst ja gern die WoW Foren nach mir durchfosten um zu schaun ob ich mich auf deine Stufe hinabbegebe und da irgendwelchen Müll erzähl basierend auf Uralt WoW Wissen. Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Churchak (11. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Mir gefällt bei WAR die Schere nicht und der (imho zu große - definitiv größer als bei WOW) Zeitaufwand um die Lücke des 12% crit Unterschieds zu schließen (etwas, das mir ein Bedürfnis ist, da ich nunmal ein mathematisches Verständnis habe und es im PVP nicht mag durch Items oder Skillpunkte so massiv benachteiligt zu werden). Dir gefällt es trotzdem, dir macht es nichts aus, etwas länger und härter zu arbeiten um ebensogute Werte zu haben - schön für dich. Freu dir einen Keks.


Süss unteranderem fand/find ich an Warhammer so schick das ich nicht 2 mal die Woche an festgelegten Therminen mehr zu nem Raid erscheinen muss,vorher noch möglichst mit bufffood und Tränke zusammen angeln/Pflücken darf,sondern halt einfach einloggen kann wenn ich Zeit/muse hab und 1 -2 h nur daddeln kann und trotzallem alles ihm Spiel erreichen kann. Mag wohl daran liegen das ich mir von der Mathematik nicht schon vorher einreden lasse das ich gar keine Chance haben kann und da mehr auf Fräulein Glück und Herrn Können sowie meine Mitspieler vertrau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






OldboyX schrieb:


> und vor allem auch weil die Diskussion hier belustigend ist und ihr auch immer wieder für "noch mehr" zurückkommt


Sprach der Clown zum Spiegel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






OldboyX schrieb:


> Es ist absoluter Schwachsinn, dass Werte wie 12% crit 100str usw. nichts ausmachen würden. Auch nicht in der Masse. Sie gewinnen vielleicht keine Schlacht in der man sowieso 10 gegen 100 steht, aber sie machen nunmal den Unterschied der dasteht. All other things equal ist der ziemlich groß und nach minimalen Gearfarming in WoW hat niemand 12% mehr crit als mein "frischer" Gammelchar.


Du wirst nie begreifen das PvP nicht nur aus Zahlenspielen besteht sondern aus bedeutend mehr!
Eigendlich schade für dich,so würdest du dich ja am ende auch mehr traun und mal Risiken eingehn und würdest am Ende ja mal in den Genuss von der süsse eines Sieges kommen der laut deinen Zahlenspielen nie passieren dürfte. Aber nun ja wer eine bittere Niederlage nicht wegstecken kann der kann sich auch nicht wirklich über nen Sieg freun und wird wohl ewig nur seine erfüllung im kampf gegen stumpfsinnige Skriptabarbeitende Pixelmonster suchen.
Nun ja jedem das seine.


----------



## Miracolax (11. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann, dann ist man auch in der Diskussion nicht ernst zu nehmen.


Das kann man spätestens seit dem "bla blub mimimi ich komm nicht mehr"- Heulpost sowieso nicht mehr.

 Um die Hardliner-Fraktion mal ein wenig zu demotivieren eine kurze Beschreibung von 2 meiner Kumpels. Er und sein Bruder hatten mich so nach WAR gefragt, weil ich es mal gespielt habe usw. Und nein, sie sind nicht WoW "vorbelastet". War ihr erster Ausflug ins MMO-Genre. Ich sagte sie sollen sich die grandiose endless Trial ziehen, bevor sie dafür Geld bezahlen. Was sie auch letzten Donnerstag gemacht haben. Nachdem sie erstmal über die Anno dazumal Grafik gestaunt haben (O-Ton "das man sowas überhaupt spielen mag, ich komm mir vor wie im C64-Zeitalter und so" - musste ich mir alles am Telefon anhören) ging es dann in's T1. Beide haben sich nen Feuerkasper erstellt, die ja auch recht schnell auf lvl 10 waren. Die hölzernen, teilweise ungelenken Animationen der Chars brachte sie mehr als einmal zum lachen. Letzten Samstag bin ich dann zu den beiden hin, eigentlich wollten wir nur Party machen. Es kamen dann noch 4 weitere Kumpels, einer von denen ist auch WAR geschädigt. Wir waren zusammen in AoC, er ist immer noch dabei. Ich werde demnächst meine Acc wohl auch wieder reaktivieren, *AddOn* und so. Nun ja, im Laufe des Abends (und einigen Drinks später) kamen die beiden dann auf die glorreiche Idee WAR zu starten, im nachinein auch sehr zur Belustigung der 4 anderen, die später dazu kamen. Was soll ich sagen, ich fühlte mich irgendwie in's Release zurückversetzt. Da rutschten einige Chars immer noch flach über den Boden, einige NPC blieben auch mal gerne in der Luft hängen, man blieb an den unmöglichsten Stellen hängen obwohl das Hindernis 1 cm neben einem war. Wenn sie im Kriegslager wieder auferstanden sind dauerte es gefühlte Minuten, bis der Heiler dort auch mal wieder bequemte zu spawnen, der war einfach nicht da. Am geilsten fanden sie, das man in einem Spiel, in dem man relativ wenig Zeit hat und auf Sekunden angewiesen ist, beim trinken eines Trankes sich erstmal die sekundenlange Animation des Chars anschauen durfte, bevor man dann trotzdem im Dreck lag. Eine 3-5 sec Animation bevor man down ist hat doch was. Am besten wäre wenn sich der Char dabei in aller Seelenruhe auch noch hinsetzen würde…Ich habe ihnen geraten den Trank schon bei voller HP-Leiste einzuwerfen, damit sie sich wenigstens nicht diese unsinnige, zeitraubende Animation antun müssen wenn's brenzlig wird…


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Sie empfanden ihre Chars als nur "Onehit-Wonder". Einmal spucken vom Gas-Squig, ein Pfeil vom Treiber hinterher, 2 Küsse der Hexe und man lag fast instant. Ja, sie hätten sich ne supertolle Gilde suchen können mit der man "taktisch" und allen Raffinessen zergen, ähm agieren kann und die sie noch tiefer in die tolle Warhammerwelt eingeführt hätte. Haben sie aber nicht, war eh nur die Trial. Das ständige Locken/Verlieren von Festplatz, Hafen und Ernteschrein hat sie genau einen Tag bei der Stange gehalten, danach war es ihnen öde und langweilg, weil immer dasselbe. Taktik? Hm, mal überlegen…hatten sie Glück und es war ein KT da konnten sie "taktisch" agieren, weil mit Masse brauchts nicht viel Taktik. Da rollt man einfach über den Gegner, auf beiden Seiten. Nordenwacht & Co haben sie wohl so nen halben Nachmittag gespielt, danach war die Luft raus. O-Ton des älteren Bruders: "Wenn man sich mit Minimalimus zufrieden gibt ist WAR ein echt tolles Spiel. Dafür ist mir mein Geld dann doch zu schade". Nach diesen Worten wurde die Deinstallationsroutine aufgerufen und wir hatten dann trotzdem noch einen sehr lustigen Abend. Die Trial war damit genau 3 Tage drauf.

 Mein AoC-Kumpel hat natürlich nicht lockergelassen. Am Sonntag AoC Trial drauf, Montag in die Vollversion umgewandelt und nun sind alle dort, die beiden Brüder haben gestern auch ein Jahresabo abgeschlossen. Es sei ihnen gegönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Natürlich, sie waren nur zu blöd die Vorzüge von WAR zu erkennen, konnten ihren Char eh nicht spielen, das Spiel wäre sowieso nix für sie gewesen…egal was jetzt kommt: unterm Strich ist eben *keiner* bei WAR hängengeblieben, was auch keiner bereut. Shit happens...flame on.


----------



## Churchak (11. Februar 2010)

Süsse Geschichte.


----------



## C0ntra (11. Februar 2010)

Dem stimme ich zu, belustigende Geschichte ;-)
Einige Unzulänglichkeiten aber ansonsten spannend erzählt, du hast Talent _Miracolax_!
Wer sich so viel Mühe gibt, wird selbstverständlich auch nicht "geflamed".


----------



## OldboyX (11. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich freue mich halt eher, wenn ich einen fairen Kampf (gleiche Spielerzahlen) bei gleichem Equipstand gewinne, als wenn ich im 100er Zerg über 20 Noobs drüberwalzen kann, denn am Ende weiß ich, dass ich aufgrund meines Könnens (Können des Einzelnen) zum Sieg oder der Niederlage beigetragen habe - in WAR hingegen macht das Können des Einzelnen (O-Ton Pymonte) keinen Unterschied. Unter anderem auch der Grund, wieso ich das PVP in Aion sehr bescheiden finde - bis auf Dredgion, das aber zu häufig exploited wird.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (11. Februar 2010)

Mit der Critrate erhöhen und so wäre ich Vorsichtig Pymonte. Die Mechaniken bei MMOs sind enorm unterschiedlich. Bei einigen Spielen hat man eben einen Festen Wert sagen wir jeder 5 Schlag ist Kritisch und Fähigkeiten die Krit erhöhen, beziehen sich dann eben genau auf diesen Wert. Andere MMOs sprechen eben von einer Kritchance, die durch Addition erhöht wird. Andere haben Modifikatoren die sich eben durch Multiplikations deutlich machen und andere eben einen Mix. Daher über Mechaniken in einem Spiel zu reden, ohne einen Damagemeter zu haben der eben die "wirkliche" Trefferchance etc. wiedergibt und ohne wirklich diesen Damagemeter dann aus unterschiedlichen Quellen zu nehmen (halt eben von einem 24er Trupp jeder schickt seine Daten dann ein) und ohne dann noch genug Daten Mengen zu haben, kann man eh nicht wirklich auf Mechaniken Schließen.
WAR hat in meinen Augen eh ne sehr langsam Kampfmechanik. Das kommt einmal daraus, dass ihre Ketten nicht so richtig funzen, zwar besser als in Urzeiten, dennoch unzuverlässiger als in anderen MMOs und dazu das man auf alles GCD legt. Egal was für eine Fähigkeit das ist. Der GCD ist kein taktisches Mittel oder eine Art Einschränkung der Skillauswahl an sich. Er ist eigentlich eine Schutzmechanik vor Datenflut. Wenn man auf einem Platz mit 100 Leuten steht und die haben ein Macro wo sie alle ihre Skills eben aktivieren, ist dass ne unglaubliche Datenmenge. Der GCD muss dadurch in meinen Augen abgeschafft oder geändert werden. Fähigkeiten die Schutzfunktion sind, detaunts, Schidwall oder diese Absorbmoral skills etc. Müssten vom GCD frei sein. Stances etc. müssten ihren Unabhängigen CD bekommen, der nur für diese Dinge auslöst. Beim Schattenkrieger eben 4.5 Sekudnen, aber kein GCD. Damit man eben im Kampf wechseln kann. Denn der Schattenkrieger ist eine Stancedance Klasse und das kann man nunmal enorm schwer bei WAR. Auch stört das die AP sich genau auf diesen GCD bezieht und deswegen nur eintritt, wenn man nichts macht. Das ist aber ein PVP Spiel. Die AP Reg muss sich an das Kampfsystem anpassen und nicht ich mich an die AP Reg. Ich will Skills casten und benutzen, wenn aber ein GEgner gut ist, soll er mich daran hintern, meine AP leer Saugen oder mich Unterbrechen. Aber ich nicht am AP Pool scheitern, während andere Mechaniken haben wo der AP Pool wenn er mal Leer ist aufgefüllt werden kann etc. Das ist nicht balanced =)
Nein Mythic hat leider den Vortschritt bei MMOs nicht ganz mitbekommen. Ich meine selbst WOW hat aus seinem Uralten PVE Konzept, recht viel rausgeholt. Guild Wars was auch Uralt ist, bietet optisch ne hübscher Grafik. Gut man kann nicht springen und hat keine so offene Welt. Aber die Welt wirkt einfach schöner, als diese kleinen BG Zonen bei WAR. Sie wirkt als ganzes und dazu sind die Mobs oft recht Anspruchsvoll, gut einige gehen mit sowas wie Schmerztauscher enormschnell down. Aber man muss ja sowas nicht immer mitnehmen =). Die PVE Skills ob Imbagon oder ähnliches, sind teilweise enorm stark. Aber deswegen gibt es sie nicht im PVP. Ne geile Lösung. Auch eben diese Klaren Konzepte bei Zuständen, FErtigkeiten etc. Zeigen, dass man im nachhinein enorm gute Möglichkeiten hat neue Klassen, Skills und Bosse/Gegner hinzuzufügen. Weil man eben einfach einen Pool hat, aus den man greifen kann und wenn man was neues einführt ob Geister des Ritus, Echos des Paras etc. Gibt man ihn eben klare Definitionen. Bei WAR hat man den Fehler, denn WOW zu anfang hatte. Blutungen, die Snaren und Unterbrecher die noch Zusatzeffekte haben, Knockdowns mit Schaden, Knockbacks mit Snare etc. Dann scheint jeder Skill als Zauber zu zählen, also ein Skill ist ein Skill, da wird nicht unterschieden. Die Nahkampfskills folgen außerhalb der Schlagfolge. Was eben vollen AP Pool selbst Tanks zu Schadensmaschinen machen kann, die so einige DDs umpflügen können. Aber kaum sind die AP alle, geht nichts mehr. Die Skills sollten zwar viel ausmachen, keine Frage. Aber dennoch sollte es nicht so sein, dass wenn man seine Skills usen kann. Man einfach so innerhalb von Sekunden jemanden wegbombt und dann warten muss bis die AP wieder oben sind.

Nein WAR hat viele Konzept Probleme und ein PVP SPiel ist und bleibt es nicht. Selbst Darkfall bietet mehr, mir gefallen die Modells dort einfach nicht. Aber ich staune wohin es sich entwickelt und wenn Mortal Online sich anstrengt und sie eben 1 Jahr bestehen am Markt, dann ist dort auch mehr Potenzial als man glaubt. WAR hat eben das Problem, sie haben von Anfang an geglaubt die Leuten finden ihr Spiel geil und sie hätten nie Probleme mit Balanced, dass regelt sich alles und den Leuten macht es eben Spaß immer die selben BGs ähm Tiers zu besuchen. Ich staune nur immerwieder, dass einige gern WOW angreifen. Aber WOW ist genau so wie WAR oder WAR ist wie WOW. Ich sehe da kein Unterschied. Der einzige liegt im T4. Dort ist wirklich ein Unterschied, dass man mit dem PVP eben weiter im Content vorrantschreitet. Aber es ist ansich immer wieder der selbe BG. Deswegen machen mir einige BGs in WOW immernoch spaß. Ist wie bei CS eben. Deswegen zieh ich Guild Wars WAR derzeit vor. Weil am Ende verzichte ich auf die Freiwelt, zu gunsten von wirklich guten PVP. Wenn sich Guild Wars 2 an gewisse Grundideen hält von GW1 und die Macher das Kampfsystem noch bissel geiler machen, dann aber hallo. Denn genau damit kann finde ich ein heutiges PVP SPiel wirklich Punkten. 

A mit Sandbox, dass ist wirkliches PVP. Man errreicht etwas, man kämpft um etwas etc. Eve Online, Darkfall usw. Zeigen das diese SPiele beliebt sind und man verliert auch etwas. Da ist WAR eher für die, die im PVP eigentlich nur zergen wollen. Die, die wahres PVP wollen, mit den Moment wo man Ganger und Camper verflucht, bis dahin wo man über ihren Toten Chars steht, ist ein Sandbox perfekt. 

B mit Kampfsystem. Gutes Beispiel einige Asiatische MMOs. Meine warum nicht ala old Mortal Combat Games mit Tatenkombos und Skillkombos effekte Auslösen oder Spieler richtigen FEsthalten etc. Warum nicht ein Modell nehmen und mit ihm in die Luftspringen etc. Warum nicht einen Wurf ala Aikido machen etc. Warum Skill 1 klicken und dann Skill 2 klicken und die animationen ansehen. 

C mit modernen Mobs. Die eben mehr machen als die bei WAR. Ein Skill einsetzten oder mal zwei, meistens aber gar keinen. Die Bosse Tank und Spank und hier und da mal ausnahmen, mit einer Mechanik ala alten WOW Ecounter. Schalter drücken, Kugeln benutzen, Plattformen besetzten etc. Also Dinge die man schon kennt. Nein Mobs die Taktisch sich zusammen rotten und nicht alleine auf einem Haufen stehen, die verlinkt sind, die sich zurück ziehen, die abwarten, die Skills nutzen. Wozu ist KI da. 

Klar ist das enorm viel und klar wird sowas nicht einfach umzusetzen sein. Aber wie will man sich sonst noch behaupten. Mit alten Konzepten hat man 0 Chance. Zu stark ist WOW eben, was diese alten Konzepte angeht und nur mit neuen zieht man Kundschaft weg. Ob man nun wie HDRO was für die RPler bietet, ob man nur wie AoC Grafik geht oder halt Guild Wars auf Teamplay und eben Gruppen PVP ist egal. Ob man wie Eve oder Darkfall für große Schlachten was bieten will etc. WAR wollte alles RVR im großen, PVP im kleinen und PVE. Aber davon haben sie nichts wirklich umgesetzt oder lassen zeigen, wohin es führen soll. Ne Massenschlacht in WAR kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dazu fehlt mir einfach wohl das, was man Hoffnung nennt. Solange die Kriegsmaschinen an festen Points gebaut werden, die auch noch zerstört werden können (weils voll taktisch ist). Solange man eben nur 1 Option hat ne Burg zu erobern und solange man nur mit Figuren wie Elfen, Zwergen und Menschen belagert, ohne eigentlich Hydren, Drachen, Dämonen auszupacken. Da glaub ich hat Darkfall mehr Potenzial was sowas angeht und auch Aion denk ich wird dort noch bissel was aufsetzten, selbst kostenlose MMOs nehmen sich zum Fokus PVP zu machen. Also glaub ich was PVP angeht, gibt es je nach Geschmack schon genug auswahl. WAR ist eben ein WOW, was den Fokus auf PVP gelegt hat, diesen Fokus aber nicht wirklich ausgebaut hat. Im letzten Patch haben sie so gesehen, sogar PVP beschnitten. Was seltsam wirkt, bei einem PVP Spiel. Meine für Land of Death war Zeit genug, aber für neue SCs oder alte SC überarbeiten findet man keine Zeit. Die Lösung die guten ins Körbchen und die schlechten ins Köfpchen oder so. Nein Mythic hat denk ich auf die falschen Leute in der Community gehört, wenn sie je auf die Leute gehört haben. Die leute, die eben bei WO geheult hatten, als sie mal gecampt wurden. Wau wie oft wurde ich in der alten Zeit bei WOW becampt ... dafür ist es auch lustig sich zu wehren. Wenn es eben 60er waren, gut hatt man Pech. Aber deswegen ein huhn einführen, damit die Low Tiers geschützt sind, aber dann beim Open RVR diese Huhnmechanik lockern ... weil man über all RVR geflagt ist etc. Ja klar die Leute die damals gegen das Huhn waren und es heute noch sind, sind camper. Wie man damals beschimpft wurde. Das eben das Huhn diese Grenze so hart macht und damit eben den Spieler zwingt, in ein höheres Tier zu gehen, zerstört zu einem die "offene" Welt, die es bei WAR so garnicht gibt und zum zweiten man ist in seinen Optionen eingeschränkt. 

Glaub WAR wäre schon alleine damit besser gefahren, man hätte sich vom alten Level Konzept verabschiedet und wenn Level, dann eben Fix Max Level. Schon ab T1. So das T1 reines Startgebiet ist, mit Grundkonzepten von Teamplay, PVP etc. und ab T2-T4 ist alles begehbar, so wie man Lustig ist und wie man Laune hat etc. Einen Twink sollte man Anfangen, weil man bock auf ne Neue Klasse hatte und nicht weil man keine Lust mehr auf T4 hat.
WAR Hat es eben nicht geschaft Gelgenheitsspieler zu behalten und Langszeitmotivation zu schaffen. Außer man hat eben viel Zeit, dann kann man Farmen farmen und nochmals farmen. Dann bekommt man ganz am Ende RR80 und nicht nur mehr AP, Skillpunkte, sondern dass Endgame Zeug. Aber warum muss es so sein? Warum ist RR nicht einfach eine Art stolz und zeichen dass man viele Schlachten geschlagen hat. Warum ist RR reine farmarbeit, reines RP gefarme und nichts weiter. Um eben RP zu bekommen, skillt man oft seltsame Taktiken oder nutzt Skillst, einfach weil man damit viele Spieler Buffed, erreicht etc. Aber nicht wirklich was entscheidet für die Schlacht.

mit dem good old Swordmaster hatte ich schon 14k im SC geheilt und? Was hab ich damit erreicht ...1000 RP im Schnitt pro SC, ohne den lächerlichen Bonus fürs Siegen zu sehen. Denn dieser ist seit T1 der selber ... =) was ich auch bissel lächerliche finde. Alles nur dank AE HEilung und AE Debuff/Buff Verzauberung, erreicht aber fürs SC hab ich 0. So kann man RP farmen und einfluss ist egal, dafür gibt es eh nur 3 Items maximal, von dem die meisten eh unnütz sind da sie A hohe RR Voraussetzung haben und B ja durch Setteile ersetzt werden. Schnell ran kommt man auch nur, wenn man wirklich Open RVR betreibt und wozu. Man bekommt ab jetzt für SC alles was man brauch. Marken, Sondermarken wenn man hoch genug ist und RP. Also wozu dann noch einfluss erarbeiten. Dazu brauch man für die SC meisten nur 1 Quest pro SC, damit bekommt man sogar schnell Gold. Also SC abafrmen, RP einkassieren und Marken für Items sammeln. Fürs RVR aber erreiche ich nicht wirklich was, meine Fraktion siegt deswegen nicht zwingend. Weil mir am Ende egal ist, ob ich das SC gewinne oder veliere, Marken bekomme ich so oder so. Einträge für Siege im SC, Flaggenerobern etc. gibt es eh nicht, also mach ich im SC nur eins im Zerg bleiben RP einkassieren und Items looten. Der Sieg ist egal und solange man damit mehr Punkte als der Feind bekommt, muss der sich eh zum Zerg bewegen.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Oldboy: WAR nix 1on1
> 
> und nachdem das nun geklärt ist, 100 mehr Schaden und 12% mehr Crit machen den Kohl nicht fett, sonst wärens selbst 1 Punkt mehr Schaden und 0,1% Crit schon zu viel, laut deinen Aussagen.
> 
> ...



Geh dich bitte schämen und gib dein Zeugnis für diesen Kurs zurück bitte. Diminishing returns auf stats und softcaps gibt es zwar, aber nicht so wie du sie dir hier einbildest.

"Statistisch tritt ein repetetives Ereignis mit einer niedrigen Prozentzahl wesentlich selterner ein."

Echt jetzt Sherlock? Seltener als ein repetitives Ereignis mit hoher Prozentzahl? Hätte niemand hier gedacht.

Doch wenn du hier sagen willst, dass 1% Chance weniger als 1/100 eintritt und 50% Chance "mehr" als 50/100 eintritt, dann solltest du echt nochmal die Schulbank drücken. Auf genügend Ausführungen (genügend große beobachtete Menge) normalisieren sich diese Werte, das ist es ja, was sie angeben. Sie sagen nicht "auf 100 Ausührungen hast du 1 Auftritt". Sondern im Schnitt bei 10000000000000000 (fiktive Zahl) Ausführungen ist das Verhältnis von Ausführung zu Eintritt des Ereignisses eben 1/100.

Die ganzen diminishing returns und das System welches du dir zurechtlegst mit Evade usw. ist ja alles schön und gut, aber nunmal frei erfunden. Selbst wenn man 50% evaded (aller hits wo ein crit "verpufft") ist +crit noch bis zu 50% lohnenswert (mag sein, nicht 1 zu 1, aber definitiv ein merklicher Unterschied). Bei deinen viel kleineren Werten trifft das alles so nicht zu. Vor allem aber kannst du nicht die Critchance nur mit der Evade Chance verrechnen.


----------



## Miracolax (11. Februar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu, belustigende Geschichte ;-)


Tja, Reality is a wicked bitch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry das ich kein Happy End vorzuweisen habe, vielleicht ein anderes mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (11. Februar 2010)

Also wenn wir doch mal ehrlich sind und folgende Frage für uns beantworten:

Werden in dem Patch systematisch aktuelle und hoch priore Probleme angegangen?

Dann komme zumindest ich zu dem Schluss, es wird wieder überall herumgeschuster. Hier ein Bißchen, da ein Bißchen....bißchen an den Klassen, an Items und wer weiß noch wo. Achja die beste Idee überhaupt ist natürlich die die Waffen DPS für Magiewirker zugänglich zu machen ;-). Es lebe der AoE Schaden und die AoE Heilung! Das haben wir natürlich alle gebraucht. 
Gestern hat mal wieder alles gelaggt weil wieder eine Hauptstadt dran war, da wird man seit neuestem im T1 auch noch durchgelaggt echt Klasse....

Was ich vermisse ist seit Release ein klares Konzept! Das scheint nicht die Stärke bei Myhtic zu sein ebensowenig wie Mathematik wenn ich meine Attribute betrachte in jedem 3 Fall andere Werte mit gleicher Ausrüstung, so ein Tod hat schon Vorteile ;-).

Ich werde weiterhin Warhammer spielen aber nur im endlos Trial, denn meiner Meinung nach ist Warhammer sein Geld nicht Wert im Moment, zumindest meins nicht xD. Da muss ich keiner Ausrüstung mehr hinterherrennen, ich hab lvl 10 meine Ausrüstung geh rein mach ORvR oder nen SC und gut wars. Das ist wesentlich unterhaltsamer als der T4 Content oder der Weg dorthin ;-)


----------



## Churchak (11. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, ich freue mich halt eher, wenn ich einen fairen Kampf (gleiche Spielerzahlen) bei gleichem Equipstand gewinne, als wenn ich im 100er Zerg über 20 Noobs drüberwalzen kann, denn am Ende weiß ich, dass ich aufgrund meines Könnens (Können des Einzelnen) zum Sieg oder der Niederlage beigetragen habe -


Du erzählst ja schon wieder Quark tststs.
Also entweder willst du einem den Bären aufbinden man können nie und nimmer gegen Leute die höher im RR und in ihrer Ausrüstung sind gewinnen wenn es zB zu nem 6V.6 kommt (was ich aber jeden Tag anders erlebe) oder nun ist es der Überzerg der natürlich immer über 20 Noobs drüberrollt. Zwichentöne kanns in deinem Leben einfach ned geben wa? Schwarz oder Weiss,Voll oder Leer mehr geht ned bei dir scheints. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OldboyX schrieb:


> in WAR hingegen macht das Können des Einzelnen (O-Ton Pymonte) keinen Unterschied.


Da lügst du nun bewusst! 
Ich hab noch Texteauszüge von Pymonte im Kopf wo er beschreibt das es durchaus auch auf eigenes Können ankommt.Was er allerding halt permanent betstreitet ist das der RR sowie der Set Unterschied die Chars so gigantisch auseinander klaffen läst,das es unmöglich ist als kleiner auch nur den Hauch einer Siegeschance zu haben wie du immer erzählst. Und da hat er aber auch 100% Recht auch wenn du das mit deiner "WoW-SetUnterschiedeimKopf" nicht begreifen kannst.Im übrigen beton auch ich immer wieder das es weniger auf die Set/RR Unterschiede ankommt sondern auch auf sein können bzw Teamspiel.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Unter anderem auch der Grund, wieso ich das PVP in Aion sehr bescheiden finde - bis auf Dredgion, das aber zu häufig exploited wird.


Rofl und das vom Papst desPreaionreleas "Aion wird das bei weitem bessere PvP haben da PvEvP" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (11. Februar 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Tja, Reality is a wicked bitch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht noch mehr Märchen à la 3-5 sek Heiltrank-Verzögerung, bitte! Sonst erzählt meine Großmutter dir mal ein Märchen von bösen Buben, die lügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (11. Februar 2010)

hat sie dir auch erzählt das die von dem hier geholt werden? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C88My6y9rYY



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Du erzählst ja schon wieder Quark tststs.
> Also entweder willst du einem den Bären aufbinden man können nie und nimmer gegen Leute die höher im RR und in ihrer Ausrüstung sind gewinnen wenn es zB zu nem 6V.6 kommt (was ich aber jeden Tag anders erlebe) oder nun ist es der Überzerg der natürlich immer über 20 Noobs drüberrollt. Zwichentöne kanns in deinem Leben einfach ned geben wa? Schwarz oder Weiss,Voll oder Leer mehr geht ned bei dir scheints.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du erlebst jeden Tag 6v6 ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Churchak schrieb:
			
		

> Da lügst du nun bewusst!
> Ich hab noch Texteauszüge von Pymonte im Kopf wo er beschreibt das es durchaus auch auf eigenes Können ankommt.Was er allerding halt permanent betstreitet ist das der RR sowie der Set Unterschied die Chars so gigantisch auseinander klaffen läst,das es unmöglich ist als kleiner auch nur den Hauch einer Siegeschance zu haben wie du immer erzählst. Und da hat er aber auch 100% Recht auch wenn du das mit deiner "WoW-SetUnterschiedeimKopf" nicht begreifen kannst.Im übrigen beton auch ich immer wieder das es weniger auf die Set/RR Unterschiede ankommt sondern auch auf sein können bzw Teamspiel.





			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Das Können des Einzelnen ist aber in WAR gar nciht gefordert. Damit war also auch deine ganze Argumentation am Thema vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Können des Einzelnen ist in WAR also gar nicht gefordert und meine Argumentation diesbezüglich deshalb unzulässig.

Zu dem Rest sage ich nur (zum x. Mal) dass es nicht unmöglich ist, aber eben der entscheidende Faktor, wenn die anderen Dinge ungefähr gleich sind. Auch in WoW kann ich in komplett grünem Equip und frisch 80 einen full-pvp geard Spieler mit 1k Abhärtung abziehen, wenn jemand spielt der sich sichtlich mit der Tastatur dreht, keine Hotkeys hat und eben eine Reaktionszeit hat, die weit jenseits der 1,5 Sec GCD liegt. Das ist aber nicht repräsentativ, macht mir auch keinen Spaß und ich kann nicht sonderlich drauf stolz sein. Da macht es viel mehr Spaß, wenn man in der Arena dank Matchmaking System mit ähnlichen Equip auf ähnlich gute Spieler in gleich großen Gruppen trifft und eben wirklich gewinnt oder verliert, je nachdem wie gut man selbst ( bzw. das eigene Team, denn mind. zu zweit ist man ja) spielt.

Bei zwei ähnlich guten Spielern wird der full epic PVPler den grün equippten immer abziehen, genauso wie der RR80er den RR40er abzieht, das ist nunmal so (classwins ausgenommen, für die dann aber das gleiche gilt wie für equipunterschiede).



			
				Churchak schrieb:
			
		

> Rofl und das vom Papst desPreaionreleas "Aion wird das bei weitem bessere PvP haben da PvEvP"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitier mir das Mal. Wurde hier in diesem Thread schon behandelt. Ich hatte viel zu Aion gesagt, aber nichts dergleichen was du mir in den Mund legst. Doch generell sind deine Argumente sowieso meist

a) du legst mir "WAR ist tot" oder dergleichen Unsinn in den Mund den ich nie gesagt habe

oder

b) du kommst mit billigen "du kannst halt nicht spielen" flames


----------



## Lorghi (11. Februar 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Er und sein Bruder hatten mich so nach WAR gefragt, weil ich es mal gespielt habe usw. Und nein, sie sind nicht WoW "vorbelastet". War ihr erster Ausflug ins MMO-Genre....
> 
> .....Am Sonntag AoC Trial drauf, Montag in die Vollversion umgewandelt und nun sind alle dort, die beiden Brüder haben gestern auch ein Jahresabo abgeschlossen....


Ja nee, die haben also vorher noch nie ein MMO gespielt aber nach der doofen WAR Trial gleich ein Jahresabo bei AoC abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  na das scheinen ja Experten zu sein


----------



## Pymonte (11. Februar 2010)

Ja, Oldboy interpretiert eben auch in Schillers Werke Andeutingen vom 2. WK hinein. Mein Satz bezog sich darauf, dass WAR ein Gruppenspiel ist und kein 1on1. Das Geschick des Einzelnen ist dem der Gruppe untergeordnet (ist ja wohl logisch, dass man da nicht gelähmt vor dem PC sitzt) und daher nicht spielentscheidend. Wenn eienr stirbt, kann das die Gruppe kompensieren. In einem Spiel mit 3 1on1 klassen geht das nicht oder nur sehr schwer.

Aber ist ja egal.



> Geh dich bitte schämen und gib dein Zeugnis für diesen Kurs zurück bitte. Diminishing returns auf stats und softcaps gibt es zwar, aber nicht so wie du sie dir hier einbildest.


Ich rede nicht von Diminishing returns, das ist z.B. die geringere Sheepdauer beim Magier, sondern von Stats, die sich gegenseitig beeinflussen. Initiative verringert die gegnerische Crit-Chance um X%. Daran gibts nichts zu drehen oder zu ruckeln.



> "Statistisch tritt ein repetetives Ereignis mit einer niedrigen Prozentzahl wesentlich selterner ein."
> Echt jetzt Sherlock? Seltener als ein repetitives Ereignis mit hoher Prozentzahl? Hätte niemand hier gedacht.


Als seine Prozentzahl angibt. Ich dachte, du verstehst das, aber deinen Spott hättest du dir gespart, hättest du die Zeilen darunter verstanden. Ich erklärs jetzt nicht nochmal, wers beim 2. mal nicht versteht, der kann es vermutlich nicht begreifen.



> Die ganzen diminishing returns und das System welches du dir zurechtlegst mit Evade usw. ist ja alles schön und gut, aber nunmal frei erfunden. Selbst wenn man 50% evaded (aller hits wo ein crit "verpufft") ist +crit noch bis zu 50% lohnenswert (mag sein, nicht 1 zu 1, aber definitiv ein merklicher Unterschied). Bei deinen viel kleineren Werten trifft das alles so nicht zu. Vor allem aber kannst du nicht die Critchance nur mit der Evade Chance verrechnen.


 Damit du auch weißt, das du grad mit einem falschen Begriff um dich schmeißt: http://www.wowwiki.c...nishing_returns
Evade, Dodge, Block und Parry sind keine Diminishing returns. Damit ist dein ganzes Geseiere hinfällig.
Auch die Passage werd ich nciht nochmal erklären. Wer sich den Einfluss eines nicht eintretenden Events auf einen %-Wert nicht bewusst ist, der hat in seinem Leben so einiges an Bildung verpasst. Obwohl, ein schönes Beispiel ahbe ich noch:
Du fährst mit deinem Auto und hast eine Chance von 75% einen Unfall zu bauen, der tödlich verläuft. Allerdings hast du auch einen Airbag, welcher mit 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit auslöst und JEDEN SCHADEN des Unfalls verhindert, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du bei 100 Fahrten stirbst? Ein kleiner Tip, es sind nicht 75%. Falls du es berechnen willst, es gibt da ja einige nette Formeln, dann kann ich dir noch sagen, dass beide Chancen bei jeder Fahrt erneut gegeneinander wirken. Und jede Fahrt erneut gewertet wird.

Bevor du mir was in Mathematik vorschreibst, besuche selber lieber nochmal einen Auffrischungskurs.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Februar 2010)

Diminishing returns heißt übersetzt, dass man für seinen Einsatz graduell weniger herausbekommt. Das ist genau der Fall, wenn man seine critrate über einen bestimmten Wert hinaus steigert, weil man dann zunehmend mehr von der critrate in die "evasion" verbrennt (alles vorausegesetzt es wird in der Reihenfolge "gewürfelt" von der Spielmechanik wie du das voraussetzt).

Nur weil sich dein Verständnis von einem Begriff, den es schon lange vor WoW gab auf eine bestimmte Situation beschränkt ist das nicht meine Schuld. Auch habe ich nie behauptet, dass Evade Block usw. die "diminishing returns" seien. Lesen > Verstehen usw.

Wenn +100 str meine whitehits um +50 steigern und +200 str meine whitehits um +75 steigern, dann bekomme ich für die ersten 100 str pro str einen halben Schadenspunkt und für die zweiten 100 str nur noch einen viertel Schadenspunkt. In dem Fall spricht man von "diminishing returns".

Wikis sind bekanntlich Usergeneriert und deshalb nicht unbedingt eine verlässliche Quelle.




			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Als seine Prozentzahl angibt. Ich dachte, du verstehst das, aber deinen Spott hättest du dir gespart, hättest du die Zeilen darunter verstanden. Ich erklärs jetzt nicht nochmal, wers beim 2. mal nicht versteht, der kann es vermutlich nicht begreifen.



Als so stehende Aussage blanker Schwachsinn. 1% Auftrittswahrscheinlichkeit heißt, dass es eben IM SCHNITT 1 x pro 100 Auftritt. Um diesen gemittelten Wert in der Praxis zu erreichen muss man entsprechend oft beobachten (mengenmäßig), das weiß echt jeder Hauptschüler. Natürlich hast du bei einer Stichprobe nicht unbedingt genau diese Verteilung (i.e. wenn du nur 1 Probe von 100 Schlägen hast, kann darin alles mögliche vorkommen, theoretisch sogar 100% crit, wahrscheinlich ist das aber nicht). Das alles ändert nichts daran, dass 1% eben 1% ist und 10% sind 10%. 



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst mit deinem Auto und hast eine Chance von 75% einen Unfall zu bauen, der tödlich verläuft. Allerdings hast du auch einen Airbag, welcher mit 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit auslöst und JEDEN SCHADEN des Unfalls verhindert, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du bei 100 Fahrten stirbst? Ein kleiner Tip, es sind nicht 75%. Falls du es berechnen willst, es gibt da ja einige nette Formeln, dann kann ich dir noch sagen, dass beide Chancen bei jeder Fahrt erneut gegeneinander wirken. Und jede Fahrt erneut gewertet wird.



Eben. Bei so hohen Zahlen wirken die "diminishing returns". Aber in welchem MMO hast du 75% critchance bei 50% gesammeltem "evade"? Das ist alles nichts neues was du in die Diskussion einbringst, das habe ich dir schon weiter oben erklärt. Natürlich wird jede Fahrt neu gewertet.... wer hat je etwas anderes behauptet? Dennoch mittelt sich der Wert eben, wenn man "genügend Unfälle" baut mit dem was %tuell als Chance angegeben werden kann. Im Lotto hat auch jede Zahl dieselbe Gewinnchance. Dennoch steigt deine statistische Chance auf einen Gewinn, wenn du mehr Zahlen spielst, das ist nunmal so. Um die statistische Sicherheit auf einen Gewinn zu erlangen, müsstest du aber so viele Zahlen spielen (oder eben so oft dieselbe Zahl, was zeitlich schon garnicht möglich ist), dass der Preis für die Lose die zu gewinnende Summe um ein Vielfaches übersteigt. Rein statistisch gesehen kommt aber auch beim Lotto jede Zahlenkombination gleich oft vor - nur um hier den "Schnitt" zu machen müssten so viele Ziehungen vorgenommen werden, dass Jahrmillionen dafür nicht ausreichen.

Der Vergleich hinkt aber sowieso, weil in deinem Beispiel aufgrund ermittelter Daten ein mathematisches Modell gebildet wurde, das ist bei einem MMO nicht der Fall, denn da wird das Modell definiert und die Daten sind eine Folge davon. Da man in deinem Beispiel sowieso schon hochrechnen muss, da man nicht alle Unfälle erfassen kann, die Erfassung ungenau ist, es noch x andere Einflüsse gibt ist das eine komplett andere Geschichte. Gibt man aber mathematisch den Rahmen vor, dann wird sich das so verteilen. Ist die alte Leier mit dem sechsseitigen Würfel, den du in der Realität gar nicht so "genau fertigen" kannst, du kannst Luftzüge und andere Kleinigkeiten niemals vollständig berücksichtigen. Dennoch kann man selbst bei dieser fehlerbehafteten Praxis relativ genau nachweisen, dass die Chance eben 1/6 ist usw. Im Computer gibt es kaum technische Fehlermöglichkeiten und die Chance wird sich so äußern wie sie berechnet wurde (außer Mythic lügt bezüglich der Werte die dastehen...) inklusive der abnehmenden Wirksamkeit bei sehr hohen +crit Werten gepaart mit entsprechend hohen +evade. Selbst dann jedoch hat man immer noch einen Einfluss - bis hin zum Punkt wo man eben jeden Schlag (der beim Gegner ankommt) auch crittet. Nur skaliert eben in MMOs dann ein anderer Wert eben besser und es "lohnt nicht" auf +crit zu setzen, weil man von +hit oder + str (oder was auch immer) effektiv mehr gewinnt. Gibts sonst keine Werte, dann stackt man was man kriegen kann. Doch bei den kleinen Werten in WAR musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass die 12% verpuffen, die wirken sich sicher gut aus.


----------



## Miracolax (11. Februar 2010)

Lorghi schrieb:


> Ja nee, die haben also vorher noch nie ein MMO gespielt aber nach der doofen WAR Trial gleich ein Jahresabo bei AoC abgeschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja mein Freund, sowas soll es auch geben das sich Leute urplötzlich aus heiterem Himmel mal für was interessieren was sie zuvor noch nie gemacht oder gekannt haben. Und da sie ja auch von den tollen *epischen* Schlachten gelesen haben und Trials ja gewöhnlich nix kosten....Dir wurde wahrscheinlich der Begriff MMO schon in die Wiege gelegt, obwohl die Menschheit da noch nix mit anfangen konnte. Wegen dem Abo hab ich sie auch gefragt ob sie es nicht lieber erstmal bei monatsweise hätten lassen sollen, aber sie sie sind ja alt genug. Was weiss ich denn was in einem halben Jahr ist? 

@ C0ntra, das haben sie mal in dem tollen neuen Advisory-Chat angeschnitten - die Antworten: "Sorry das Myth etwas Realität eingebaut hat" (den Satz find ich gut, lol), "Heiltränke sind überbewertet", "Jammer nicht rum sondern spiele" "Geh WoW spielen" und lauter so Schwachsinn, gz. Das übliche halt. Schick mir halt mal deine Großmutter vorbei...


----------



## C0ntra (11. Februar 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> @ C0ntra, das haben sie mal in dem tollen neuen Advisory-Chat angeschnitten - die Antworten: "Sorry das Myth etwas Realität eingebaut hat" (den Satz find ich gut, lol), "Heiltränke sind überbewertet", "Jammer nicht rum sondern spiele" "Geh WoW spielen" und lauter so Schwachsinn, gz. Das übliche halt.



Wenn bei ihnen Heiltränke 3-5sek brauchen zum wirken, dann hätte ich sie auch für bekloppt gehalten, denn dies stimmt nur, wenn der ganze Server laggt und alle anderen auch davon betroffen sind. Die Spielermassen im T1 sind aber nicht derart groß, so das ich meinen Trank problemlos mit 1 sek Delay einnehmen kann, völlig frei von Nebenwirkungen. Das man einen Trank nicht in dem Moment nimmt, wo man auf die Taste drückt, ist völlig in Ordnung, Zauber tust du ja auch nicht immer instant casten. Aber erstmal viel vom Blauen erzählen, kennt man ja von dir.


----------



## Thoriumobi (11. Februar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Leute ihr braucht dringend mal ein Hobby an der frischen Luft...



!


----------



## Lorghi (12. Februar 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Tja mein Freund, sowas soll es auch geben das sich Leute urplötzlich aus heiterem Himmel mal für was interessieren was sie zuvor noch nie gemacht oder gekannt haben. Und da sie ja auch von den tollen *epischen* Schlachten gelesen haben und Trials ja gewöhnlich nix kosten....Dir wurde wahrscheinlich der Begriff MMO schon in die Wiege gelegt, obwohl die Menschheit da noch nix mit anfangen konnte. Wegen dem Abo hab ich sie auch gefragt ob sie es nicht lieber erstmal bei monatsweise hätten lassen sollen, aber sie sie sind ja alt genug. Was weiss ich denn was in einem halben Jahr ist?
> 
> @ C0ntra, das haben sie mal in dem tollen neuen Advisory-Chat angeschnitten - die Antworten: "Sorry das Myth etwas Realität eingebaut hat" (den Satz find ich gut, lol), "Heiltränke sind überbewertet", "Jammer nicht rum sondern spiele" "Geh WoW spielen" und lauter so Schwachsinn, gz. Das übliche halt. Schick mir halt mal deine Großmutter vorbei...


Nunja, Miracolax. Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass du deine Geschichten glaubst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grüße an deine "Freunde" & an den Weihnachtsmann gleich mit




Und wieder geht eine interessante, wenn auch recht hitzige Diskussion in die ewigen Jagdgründe ein. Aber wir sind ja im Buffed Forum.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. Februar 2010)

Dimishing Returns ist an sich nichts weiter als eine Art Gegenkopplung zum eigentlich Prozent Wert. Das ist enorm wichtig, da man sonst eben auf 100% Avoid kommen kann und damit eben von keiner attacke mehr getroffen werden kann. Das wird deutlich wichtiger je mehr Avoid Varianten man einführt. Also das Dimishing Returns greift an sich bei einem gewissen Prozentwert langsam und reduziert es. Kurz gesagt wir hätten halt einen Logarythmus der am Anfang bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dem Wendepunkt oder so, recht solide greift und dannach wird es immer weniger, für die selbe Arbeit, bis zum Cap eben (also der Sättigung). Der Logarythmus wird glaub ich bei vielen MMOs sogar recht gern verwendet. Da man so mit eben diese Sättigung hat und eben die letzten Punkte von Items nicht so starke Auswirkung haben. Die Frage wie stark diese Schritte sind und ab wann er greift und wo das Cap ist. Denn dieses wird sich ja von 100% fern halten, da man solange man den Logarythmus nicht stark beeinflusst, man ziemlich fix doch an den Wert kommt und sagen wir die letzten 10 - 20 % zu tun hat. Das ganze ist denk ich auch nicht beabsichtigt. 
Die Frage ist ob Stats wie Stärke mit ihre Reduktion des Avoids genau so auf diesen Dimishing Retruns zugreifen oder ob Mythic recht ideenreich war und sich gesagt hat, die haben ihren eigenen. Dsa Problem daran wäre, dass man damit Avoid im Negativen Bekommen würde und das ganze ein Problem sein kann. Denn wenn man schon recht guten Avoid hat, man also bei 90% vom Cap ist, hat man es schwer diesen Verlust je wieder gut zu machen. Natürlich nur wenn es einen gibt. Das ganze trau ich Mythic zu, da sie in meinen Augen ihre Stats viel zu stark gewählt haben. Stärke sollte nur Schaden verändern und nicht noch zusätzlich Avoid Reduzieren. Dafür Aviod deutlich reduzieren, dass man eben einfach als Tank ca. 50% gegen bestimmen Schaden fahren kann auf Langer sicht und 100% gegen bestimmten Schaden auf Kurze Sicht. Das würde enorm stark sein und nur per Skills (niemals durch Debuffs), sollte es Klassen möglich sein auch mal kurzzeitig oder mit bestimmten Schlägen diesen Avoid zu ignorieren, zu umgehen etc. Doch leider gibt es Debuffs die Rest Aviod runter nehmen und dann noch jeder DD am Cap seines Hauptschadens/-Avoid Stat und damit ist Avoid recht uninteressant, solange man nicht Tankt mit Schild ist. 

Kurz gesagt. Mythic hätte gleich Parry abschaffen können und nur über Block gehen können. Da dieser Wert unterm Strich selbst bei Tanks der einzige Avoid ist (ausnahme Schwertmeister wenn er eben sein 100% Ding macht, dass ist aber was anderes). Sie hätten als kurz gesagt gleich auf einzel Avoids verzichten können und ihre ganze Gesichte nur über rein Block regeln sollen. Ob man Schild führt oder nicht. Schild Klassen ist es eben Möglich einen Grund Avoid zu bekommen mit Block, während nicht Schild Klassen eben genau diesen Grund Aviod nicht haben. Skills erhöhen Kurzzeitig den Avoid oder Avoiden einfach die nächste Fähigkeit/Attack etc. 
Damit wären sie deutlich besser gekommen. also einzeln anzufangen mit Avoids zu arbeiten und dann hier mal +X auf dem Skill und dort und da, damit man auf 10 Disrupt kommt. Das man nun als DD aber nicht immer den Avoid vom Gegner brauch, reduziert man die 10 auf 0 und damit man als Heiler z.B. bissel Disrupt hat, bekommt man am Ende wieder +5 ... also am Ende hätten sie gleich 5% sagen können und einfach kein Modifiktor dafür oder alles über Block regeln. 

Die Zweite Frage ist auch wie der Avoid funzt. Glaub bei DAoC gab es ne Priorliste. Soll heißen erst wurde geschaut ob es Avoid I ist (nenne wir einfach mal Parry etc. Aviod mit Nr.) und dann wurde entschieden JA oder NEIN. Bei NEIN kein AVoid als ging es zum Avoid II usw.
Bei WOW gibt es eine Liste. Wo man 100% hat und jeweisl Avoid I nimmt davon 10%, Avoid II 10% und Avoid III halt 5% und der Rest ist Hit. (Krit sei jetzt erstmal egal).
Je nach dem welches System man nimmt, ist schonmal die Hitchance und Avoidchance völlig anders zu sehen. Damit ist zu einem Gewissen % Satz, einiger Avoid sehr unwichtig. Kritchance ist dann was völlig anderes.
Bei WOW ist es in dieser Hittabelle einfach mit drin. Also man macht ein Hitroll und fertig. Entweder trifft er oder hitet oder ist kritisch. Diese 3 Variante davon gibt es. Bei dem anderen System ist es was anderes. Dort wird erstmal geschaut ob man Avoid und die "rest" Wahrscheinlichkeit ist der Hit und davon ist eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit schonmla Krit.
Deswegen ist dsa Problem so einfach mal sagen ... Statistik her nehmen und bissel mit paar Begriff um sich werfen etc. Ist zwar schön und gut, aber man muss die Mechanik vom MMO dahinter sehen. Das ganze muss also erst Ergründet werden. Doch da um WAR das interesse was noch da ist, oft eher nur zergen und zocken ist, gibt es denk ich nur wenige die genau sowas Erforschen und Herausfinden wollen und selbst bei Mythic sitzten denk ich mal jetzt viele Leute drin, die diese Tabellen zwar sehen und im Groben verstehen, aber vielleicht garnicht mehr wirklich erkennen was 1% Ausmacht oder wsa X Schaden Ausmacht etc. Die dafür eben noch bissel Erfahrung brauchen. 

Nein bei Buffed Forum staun ich immer wieder, dass die Leute die WAR gern zocken, oft was gegen WOW haben und WOW so hinstellen, als wär es alt, Schrott und nur gefarme. Das erstaunlich ist bei WAR, dass man dort eben genau diese alten Konzepte genommen hat und ein neues MMO bauen wollte. Ein neues mit alten Konzepten geht schonmal schlecht =) wenn es ein altes mit alten Konzept gibt, was ausgegreift in seinen alten Konzept ist. Das zweite, es gibt schon extrme Vertreter für WAR und diese zocken das Game zwar und kommen mit, so ist es im Game nicht etc. Weil sie es ja zocken, dass Problem ist nur damals gab es ein großes interesse dran und dies ist verflogen. Bei AoC ist es zum Teil zurück gekommen. Selbst bei Guild Wars ist noch recht aktiver Betrieb. Bei WAR ist es eher so, wie bei einem Kostenlos MMO. Eingie zocken es, wenn sie mal laune drauf haben. Aber Langszeitmotivation bietet das Spiel in meinen Augen nicht wirklich. Außer man mag es wie bei WOW Items hinterher zu rennen und immer wieder in den selben BGs zu kämpfen. Obwohl bei WOW die BGs dadurch gut sind, dass man nicht durch zergen winnt. Mythic hat eben nie wirklich klar gesagt ob sie RVR wollen oder PVP oder PVE oder Gruppe oder Massenschlacht oder etc. Ihre Klassen haben sie kurz vor schluss teilweise noch umgebaut und seltsam gemacht. Sie haben mit dem Spalta und Slayer keine zwei neuen Klassen eingeführt. Sondern nur den Spalta Kopiert, weil der Hammerträger nichts mehr geworden ist. Sie verkaufen die 2. Rampe als erfolg, obwohl das ding billig gemacht wurden ist. Underdogsystem ist an sich nicht das, was sie einführen wollten, sondern eine reaktion auf Hauptstadt Raids durch fehlende Festungen etc. Also die verkaufen Dinge an die Community, als wäre es immer so gewesen und sie wollten das auch so. Der Balanced Patch zeigt es. Sie haben sich mal hingesetzt und raus kam ein AE Nerf? Niemals die haben sich Hingesetzt mit Zielen wie anpassung der Stats etc. Da das net mit erfolg umgesetzt wurden war, nahm man die billig Lösung. Verkauft es aber als Erfolg. Klar das dieser Weg auf dauer Kunden abschreckt und selbst Leuten, denn dass Spiel mal Spaß gemacht hat, sich sagen warum noch bleiben.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Februar 2010)

/sign @ Golrik

Das beschreibt sehr gut die verschiedenen Ansätze bei MMOs. Aion zb hat bei Avoid Werten ein System in dem überhaupt nur der höchste Avoid Wert "gewürfelt" wird. i.e. wenn ich 30% parry habe und 35% block, dann zählt einfach überhaupt nur der Blockwert und parry ist komplett egal und wird ignoriert (deshalb lohnt es prinzipiell nur auf 1 avoid stat zu setzen).


----------



## C0ntra (12. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> /sign @ Golrik
> 
> Das beschreibt sehr gut die verschiedenen Ansätze bei MMOs. Aion zb hat bei Avoid Werten ein System in dem überhaupt nur der höchste Avoid Wert "gewürfelt" wird. i.e. wenn ich 30% parry habe und 35% block, dann zählt einfach überhaupt nur der Blockwert und parry ist komplett egal und wird ignoriert (deshalb lohnt es prinzipiell nur auf 1 avoid stat zu setzen).



Was wiederum unsinnig ist, da man manche Kämpfer blocken und ausweichen/parieren können und es somit auch umgesetzt werden sollte. Alles andere ist nur eine Vereinheitlichung der ganzen Angelegenheit.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. Februar 2010)

Genau aber es geht um das. War hat so viel durcheinander gewürfelt, dass wenn man ein was ändert, was anderes wieder nicht geht.
Das Blocken als einziger Avoid nicht toll ist, mag sein. Aber warum gibt es dann so viel Stats die Disrupt drücken etc. oder Dodge? 
Dann doch lieber wenig von diesen Stats oder gar keinen und nur über skills, aber dafür ausweichen etc. auch nur über Skills und fertig. Egal wie man es macht. Entweder man will die Avoids oder nicht. Vereinheitlichung hat den großen Vorteil, dass man damit automatisch eine Grenze hat oder nur einen Avoid, gegen denn alles arbeitet. Das man diese Blocken dann je nach Klasse ausarbeiten kann (also bei einem ist es ausweichen, beim nächsten parriert er eben und bei Zwergen einfach Kopf einziehen und kleiner als das Schild sein). Also wie man es umsetzt ist egal. Aber an gewissen Punkten macht Vereinheitlichung Sinn, weil man damit einfach einen Wert hat gegen das alles abzielt. Ich meine Hit und Krit sind doch schon Vereinheitlichung. Weil man damit keine Trefferzonen brauch und Krit Bedingungen. Man macht einfache ne chance und fertig. Das ist doch an sich schon Vereinheitlichung. Selbst beim Pool sehe ich Vereinheitlichung sinnvoll und bei Gruppen Buffs auch. Bei Skills, die einem selbst Schützen oder halt Verstärken, ist es was anderes. Aber alles was AE ist muss Vereinheitlich werden und halt da Konzept von Treffer, Krit und Avoid. Denn man sieht wie gut es doch aufgeht an Guild Wars. Dort gibt es nur Treffer und Krit. Skills können genau das ändern und nur skills. Das heißt man kann blocken, was man vorher nicht konnte zum Beispiel. Man macht 100% Krit, man ist dagegen ne Zeit immun etc.
Man hat gewisse Dinge einfach Vereinheitlich. Treffer, HP, Energie und Avoid und auf diesen Grundgedanken baut man ein System auf was nun ja schon 10 Klassen haben müsste, die alle völlig anders funktionieren und jede Klasse kann nochmal ne Sekundäre Klasse haben und verschiedene Aufgaben in Gruppe machen. Es baut aber auf einem Vereinheitlichen System auf und genau das ist doch ein guter Ansatz. Wenn man eine Einheit hat, auf den man aufbaut, kann man so effektiv auch Änderungen machen. Wenn alles AP Kostet, kann man an den Kosten die Effektivität erhöhen, mit Cooldown die Wiederholrate einschränken, mit Wirkzeit die Unterbrechungsanfälligkeit erhöhen etc. Man hat dann einfache Karten. Es geht nicht darum alles über Skills zu lösen, wie es bei GW der Fall ist. Dort geht es so gut, wegen der Welt. Bei WAR muss es aber auch eine Art Basis geben auf die man sich verlassen kann. Ich weiß nie wie Viel Armor Pen ich als DD hab, der Gegner kann ja diesen Stat entgegen wirken. Aber als Tank weiß ich das auch net wirklich. Wie viel AVoid und Rüstung ich gegen mein Ziel hab. Weil logo ja jeder gute DD Rüstungsdebuffs dabei haben kann und Avoid Debuffs etc. Bei GW wird alles auf die Rüstung bezogen und nur wenig Schaden umgeht diesen, aber dies ist dann ein Schadenstyp. Klar mag Vereinheitlichung ein Hartes Wort sein, man sieht es an WOW. Aber anders hätten sie niemals ihre Bäume so hinbekommen. 

Vereinheitlichung von GEwissen Ding, auf den eh jede Klasse zugreift ist doch super.


----------



## Churchak (12. Februar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Vereinheitlichung von GEwissen Ding, auf den eh jede Klasse zugreift ist doch super....


 .... öde und nimmt doch Spieltiefe aus dem Spiel bzw macht nen Spiel zu nem 1v1 Spiel wo jede Klasse gegen jede gewinnen kann *gähn*



Golrik schrieb:


> Genau aber es geht um das. War hat so viel durcheinander gewürfelt, dass wenn man ein was ändert, was anderes wieder nicht geht.
> Das Blocken als einziger Avoid nicht toll ist, mag sein. Aber warum gibt es dann so viel Stats die Disrupt drücken etc. oder Dodge?


Na weil es in WAR nen Cap bzw nen Softcap gibt.Anders als in WoW ist es halt in WAR (oder in DaoC noch viel stärker) nicht möglich zB Stärke auf XXXX zu drücken und dadurch halt den Nahkampfschaden um 300% zu steigern bei 1050 ist schluss und damit Ende. Damit hab ich aber wiederum ne gewisse Freiheit in meinen Entscheidungen nen 2. Attribut zu steigern welche meiner Spielweise näher kommt bzw meine Skillung unterstützt.
Will ich als DD zB möglichst viel Schaden machen und dafür auf Deff verzichten geh ich beim sekundär Attribut auf Kritt und bin da durch für Softziele gefährlicher aber ne 1A Glaskanone.Mag ich es lieber bissel länger zu stehn geh ich halt anstatt auf Kritt auf Initiative und/oder Leben und schau an ich brauch nun zwar bissel länger um Softziele zu legen mach es aber meinen Heilern bedeutend leichter mich zu heilen und seh obendrein Feindschleicher noch eher und kann zeitiger gegensteuern.Sind imo Tanks beim Gegner Fotm Klasse Nummer eins geh ich halt auf Kampfgeschick und komm so besser durch deren Rüsstungen auch wenn er mir nicht die Chance gibt in den Rücken zu stechen.Ich kann so recht gut den Char meinem Spielverhalten anpassen ,bin ich grp spieler oder eher Solist,mag ichs hart und greif vorallem meine konterklase an um zu sehn ob ich sie tot bekommen usw.
Desweiteren kann man so diverse Klassen vielschichtiger und nicht nur nach Schema F spielen,bestes Beispiel hierbei der Schwertmeister,man kann ihn als 0815 Blocktank spielen aber man kann durchaus super mit dem 2- Hander auf Parrieren spielen und so auch Klasse zurecht kommen und Bosse zB tanken und das ohne ihn zu vergimpen.Mit zB nur Blocken würd das nicht gehen.Dann hies es wie in WoW entweder du spielst ihn als Deff-Tank und bist im PvP Gimp/unnütz oder als MS und bist dann im PvE Gimp/unnütz (zumindest wars so in "meinen" WoW zeiten)
Des weitern bin ich so gezwungen mir mehr Gedanken über meinen Char zu machen wenn ich mehr aus ihm raushohlen möchte.Es reicht halt nicht einfach nur alles in Stä zu stecken und er wird mächtiger und mächtiger und mächtiger.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Diminishing returns heißt übersetzt, dass man für seinen Einsatz graduell weniger herausbekommt. Das ist genau der Fall, wenn man seine critrate über einen bestimmten Wert hinaus steigert, weil man dann zunehmend mehr von der critrate in die "evasion" verbrennt (alles vorausegesetzt es wird in der Reihenfolge "gewürfelt" von der Spielmechanik wie du das voraussetzt).


 Schön, dass wir da ja einer Meinung sind. Nur habe ich nie von Diminishing returns gesprochen, in keinem Wort.



> Als so stehende Aussage blanker Schwachsinn. 1% Auftrittswahrscheinlichkeit heißt, dass es eben IM SCHNITT 1 x pro 100 Auftritt. Um diesen gemittelten Wert in der Praxis zu erreichen muss man entsprechend oft beobachten (mengenmäßig), das weiß echt jeder Hauptschüler. Natürlich hast du bei einer Stichprobe nicht unbedingt genau diese Verteilung (i.e. wenn du nur 1 Probe von 100 Schlägen hast, kann darin alles mögliche vorkommen, theoretisch sogar 100% crit, wahrscheinlich ist das aber nicht). Das alles ändert nichts daran, dass 1% eben 1% ist und 10% sind 10%.



Nein, denn der Crit-Wert ist kein statistisch fester (unbeeinflusster) Wert. Würde der Crit-Wert so stehen und nicht mehr modifizert werden können, so würde deine Aussage stimmen. Aber es zählen da eben noch viele Faktoren mit rein.
Soweit sind wir uns ja auch einig. Hier noch ein kleines Baumdiagramm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst, ist die Chance auf einen Crit wesentlich geringer, OBWOHL die Critchance höher ist (das sind übrigens ungefähr meine Werte, bevor es heißt, dass die Werte zu abstrakt sind). Und da betrachten wir nur ein Ereignis. Mit jedem weiteren Faktor (z.B. Block und Dodge, die den Schaden auch komplett verhindern) oder jedem weiteren Einfluss (Critreduce auf Rüstung oder über Initiative) schmälert sich der Wert noch weiter.
Mit z.b. 25% Dodge hat man schon nur noch eine 10% Chance auf ein kritisches Ereignis. Da man ja vorher noch eine 30% Chance auf ein Parry und eine 25% Chance auf ein Dodge Ereignis hat. Und es werden ja immer alle Ereignisse bei einem Schlag durchgespielt, bevor das eigentliche Ergebnis erscheint. Reintheoretisch könnte man sozusagen auch einen Schlag Blocken, Dodgen und Parrieren, aber das MMO zeigt natürlich nur das erste Ereignis an, da die Abfrage vermutlich über eine If-Schleife geregelt ist (also If Schaden then Parry-Chance else do Dodge-Chance... bis alle durch sind und entweder der Schaden durch kommt oder eben nicht). 

PS: und da ich in WAR dodge und parriere (bzw mit meinem Tank noch blocke) ist das Avoid System nicht so wie in Aion. Und @ Golrik ja natürliche Logarithmen oder dekadische Logarithmen werden schon gern genutzt, hinzu kommt aber, das ein Cap kein Diminishing Return ist, da dieser zusätzlich auf den Wert berechnet wird.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. Februar 2010)

Ne der Dimishing Returns ist kein Cap. Aber er wird genutzt wenn man halt keinen Logarythmus hat und den cap nicht setzt. Dann kann man über den Dimishing ein künstliches Cap erschaffen, was so gesehen wie der Log eben auf sagen wir 50% reduziert und effektiv das selbe dabei rum kommt.

Der Punkt ist eben noch das man nicht vergessen es hängt stark davon ab wie man Krit sieht. Wenn man Krit als erhöhten Hit sieht, ist es eigentlich nicht so, dass man Krit und Hit aufteilt. Sondern man läuft Hit ab und sagt wenn man einen Hit hat, dann besteht die Wahrscheinlichkeit das. Bei WOW ist es ein Onehit Modell. Da gibt es ne Tabelle mit % Werten und da kann es sogar passiren das man 100% Krit bekommt, effektiv gesehen, wenn man sagt Krit ist eine erhöhe Chance vom Hit mehr Schdaen zu machen. Nämlich genau in dem Moment, wo Hit aus der Tabelle verschwindet. Bei WOW wird aber der Unterschied getroffen. Ein Krit ist ein Krit, ein Hit ein Hit. Deswegen ist erhöhte hitchance, keine erhöhte Kritchance. Bei WAR ist die Frage, wann entschieden wird ob es ein Krit oder ein Hit ist und wie dannach verfahren wird. Wenn man jeden Avoid Einzeln Abarbeitet und dann am Ende entscheidet ob der Hit nun Krit ist oder normaler Hit oder ob man sagt ein KRit ist ein Krit und man kann ihn halt nicht entkommen etc. Also das ganze ist halt bissel von der Mechanik des MMOs abhängig. Da zusätzlich noch Initiative oder was auch immer, den Krit reduziert kommt es am Ende eh auf enorme Stat Unterschied. Denn so weiß man nie wirklich, wie Hoch die Chancen sind etwas zu treffen oder einen Krit zu laden oder andersum wie stark man geschützt ist.

Das mit dem wenn alle Klasse auf ein Grundsystem zugreiefn, es Langweilig ist streit ich stark ab. Natürlich ist es Geschmacksache ob der Eisenbtrecher oder der Feuerzauberer oder der Spalta Spaß machen, gar keine Frage dass ist Geschmack. Aber wenn alle auf Gewisse Grund Dinge zugreifen und gewisse Basis sogar da ist, kann man damit viel erreichen.
Man könnte mit 1 Avoid sogar Leistung einsparen. Klingt seltsam. Aber wenn Mythic wirklich erst Fragt ob Hit/Krit, dann fragt ob Parry/Nicht Parry, dann frag ob Block und dann fragt ob etc. Kann viel Leistung verschenkt werden. Bei einem Avoid hat man ja pro Schadensquelle ja ein Schritt weniger. Könnte auf die Menge hochgezählt ja viel Leistung bedeuten. Dann kommt hinzu bei einem Avoid hätte man nur diesen im Auge zu behalten und müsste nicht anfangen diesen zu verändern. Ob er nun Avoid, Evade, Dodgeo der Parrier heißt ist völlig egal. Die Animation dazu kann ja sein, wie es will. Nur ein Avoid, ist nur 1 Stat den ich anschauen muss und ändern oder beinflussen etc.
Wie man dann aber die Klassen gestaltet, dass ist ja dann Mythic überlassen. Nur gewisse Basis und Orientierungen sollten da sein. Man brauch ein Verhältniss um GCD, CD, Kosten, Reichweite, Ziele, Castzeit etc. zu bewerten und dazu gehört einfach eine Art Grundbasis und Grunddefinition. Bei WAR gibt es glaub ich wenig Unterschied zwischen einem Zauber oder einem Angriffsskill, da ich glaube bei entwaffnen keine Skills nutzen kann und bei Stille keine Skills nutzen darf, da ich diese fähigkeiten ab und zu abbekomme und die nicht richtig angezeigt werden, verpass ich ab und zu hinzuschauen, um welchen es sich genau handelt. Aber es scheint kein Unterschied zu geben. Das Problem, warum hat man dann zwie Verschiedene CC, die ein und das selbe machen? Das wären wieder 2 Skills die auf ein un den selben Dimishing/Immunität laufen. Das ist doch viel zu viel, für ein und das selbe. Das zweite wo ist effektiv der Unterschied zwischen Stun und Knockdown? Auch hier kommen mir beide Skills effektiv gleich vor, obwohl sie ein und das selbe machen. Genau hier kann man doch mit Grund Ideen kommen. Es gibt den CC Knockdown und Knockback und das war es schon. Dann noch Root und Snare und fertig. 4 Stück, mit den man viel machen kann. Man kann die Skills so anpassen, dass man sagt wenn der Gegner sich bewegt, wieder er zu Bodengeworfen, wenn der Gegner Attackiert etc. oder wenn der Gegner läuft bekommt er einen snare, steht er sogar einen root oder anders herum. Aber mit 4 CCs kann man genau so viel machen wie mit 6 oder 12. Entwaffnen und Stille würde ich garnicht erst bringen. Diese Fähigkeiten sollten fern bleiben, da sie Klassen zusätzlich stark einschränken. Dann lieber wenn man unter einen bestimmten Debuff leidet, kosten SKills mehr Punkte oder man bekommt Schaden für jeden AP Punkt den man ausgibt usw. Also da gibt es andere Harte und Brutale Wege CCs zu machen, die dann aber taktisch deutlich gefährlicher sein können. Als einfach Stun verbietet alles, Slience verbietet Skills und Knocback verbietet einiges solangem an fliegt etc. Auch hier ist weniger besser. Das mag im ersten Moment oft bissel hart Klingen und oft auch bissel "Vereinheitlichung" wie bei WOW. Weg mit den SV Jäger, her mit dem Retripala, Destrohexer und SV Jäger. Also bei WOW ist der Weg ok, da wow ja nunmal so gebaut ist. Bei WAR hätte man diesen WEg garnicht einschlagen sollen, auf so ein sehr stark änhliches SKill Konzept zu gehen. Eher eben an andere MMOs orientieren. Die gezeigt haben, dass man mit weniger Effekten mehr erreichen kann. Denn wer sagt, dass man zwingend weniger hat. Man hat nur eben eindeutiger Sachen, es einfacher zu balanced und vorallem kann Gegenmittel erfinden. Prot hat Probs gegen Verzauberungsdiebstahl/entreisen. Krieger wenn der Gegner sein AP Pool saugt oder sein Adri verbietet. Assas hassen Empathie und Attackbeschleunigung dabei =) etc. Also dort hat man recht wenige Grund Dinge die man verändert, dort hat man sogar Caps, aber man nutzt eben die Vielfalt der Möglichkeiten einen Skill zu nutzen. Auch ist es Leistungs fressend wenn z.B. Schwertmeister/Eisenbrecher etc. mit vollen AP Pool ihre Skills feuern, als wenn man sagt es gibt alles mit Castzeit und Schlagskills gehen auf den nächsten Autohit. Das ist nicht nur gut für Perfomance, sondern auch gut zu balancen. Also gewisse Einfachheit, bietet deutlich mehr Vielfalt als man glaubt. Denn man hat ein System auf den man aufbaut und vorallem lernt man damit umzugehen. Das die Klassen selbst noch intensive Entwicklungszeit brauchen, ist mal was anderes. Nur bei einer Basis, orientieren sich alle Klassen daran und damit kann man gut balanced finden.


----------



## Churchak (12. Februar 2010)

Entwaffnen = CC gegen Alles was ne Waffe trägt unwirksam bei allem was ohne Waffe auskommt sprich Caster und Heiler
Zum Schweigen bringen = CC gegen Caster und Heiler unwirksam bei allem was mit der Waffe "arbeitet"
Sprich wenn es richtig funktioniert Tangiert nen Heiler (mal hier Nahkampfjünger/Sigis die durch Waffenschaden heilen ausenvor ) nen entwaffnen Null und umgekehrt. 
Als HJ kann ich so im Prinzip als 1. den Spalter an mir entwaffnen damit verhindern das er an mir Schaden macht und ich nen Zeitfenster bekomme den Heiler daneben zum Schweigen zu bringen und dann zu töten oder zumindest doch in Bedrängniss zu bringen. Wär beides das selbe ginge das nicht da ich CD drauf hab sprich eine Taktische Möglichkeit weniger für den HJ/Hk.
Beim umschubsen,Stunen geb ich dir recht ka was da der Unterschied auser der Animation bzw des Namens sein soll auser das Umschubsen glaube immer zum Teil doppeltsolang dauert wie die Stuns die mir so im Moment in den Sinn
kommen.
Und das Stille stark einschrenkt (wobei ich stark als übertrieben ansehe) ist ja Sinn der Sache da es im richtigen Moment angebracht halt Spielentscheidend sein kann,genau wie halt zB ein zum richtigen Zeitpunkt angebrachter Ae Taunt, oder Ae wegschubsen,oder Root. Wobei man ja ,man muss schon fast leider sagen, Mythic dem CC stark die Spitze mit der Vereinheidlichung des Immu-Timers genommen hat.Bzw sind ja Sachen wie auf Reichweite zum Taumeln bringen und auf Reichweite zum Schweigen bringen auf Support Chars beschrenkt. Man möge mich da verbessern wenn ich was überseh.


----------



## C0ntra (13. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Bzw sind ja Sachen wie auf Reichweite zum Taumeln bringen und auf Reichweite zum Schweigen bringen auf Support Chars beschrenkt. Man möge mich da verbessern wenn ich was überseh.


Da müsste man den Support Char definieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also der Erzi hat es (ranged silence) auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Februar 2010)

Der Vorteil von Knock-Down zu Knock-Back ist ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim Knock-Down liegt das Ziel noch vor mir und ich kann Schaden drauf machen, beim Knock-Back muss ich hinterherrennen ^^ Außerdem geht Knock-Down nicht auf die Kick-Immunity.


----------



## Churchak (13. Februar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Da müsste man den Support Char definieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja ich definier Support Char in etwa mit "Char der *viele* Werkzeuge hat die die Grp bei ihrer Arbeit unterstützen"
Naja ich seh den Erzi ganz kar als Support Char auch wenn nen Heal-Debufferzi zwar in meinen Augen >>>> Dam-Debufferzi ,auch wenn der viel Gaudi machen kann,so kann er aber auch immer noch seine Leute nebenher supporten(feinde Snarn ,schwächen,bissel hotten,buffen, naja du weisst schon).

Bzw find ichs schade das es CCs wie http://de.daocpedia.eu/index.php/Nearsight nicht ins spiel geschaft haben das hät noch mal mehr taktik ins spiel gebracht.


----------



## C0ntra (13. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Naja ich definier Support Char in etwa mit "Char der *viele* Werkzeuge hat die die Grp bei ihrer Arbeit unterstützen"
> Naja ich seh den Erzi ganz kar als Support Char auch wenn nen Heal-Debufferzi zwar in meinen Augen >>>> Dam-Debufferzi ,auch wenn der viel Gaudi machen kann,so kann er aber auch immer noch seine Leute nebenher supporten(feinde Snarn ,schwächen,bissel hotten,buffen, naja du weisst schon).
> 
> Bzw find ichs schade das es CCs wie http://de.daocpedia....x.php/Nearsight nicht ins spiel geschaft haben das hät noch mal mehr taktik ins spiel gebracht.



Das wäre doch dann noch viel komplizierter :O

Die meisten Heal Erzis beschränken sich aber leider auf das Spammen von AoE Heal und Hots, da sind selten welche dabei, die ihre CC/Debuff Möglichkeiten ausnutzen und davon hat der Erzi ja nun auch einige.


----------



## Churchak (13. Februar 2010)

naja komplizierter ned wirklich allerdings war der Nearsight immer auf Castern sprich der Spieler musste entscheiden ob er lieber Schaden/Heilung des Feindes verhindert oder weiter stumpf Schaden fährt um jeden Preis und naja wie das im heutigen MMO Zeitalter ausgeht beschreibste ja mit deiner Beschreibung des 0815 Erzis ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir da ja einer Meinung sind. Nur habe ich nie von Diminishing returns gesprochen, in keinem Wort.



Ja, ich geh dir damit auf die Nerven, aber du hast mir sehr wohl vorgeworfen ich würde "falsche Begriffe" verwenden, dazu noch auf ein WoW Wiki verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pymonte schrieb:


> Damit du auch weißt, das du grad mit einem falschen Begriff um dich schmeißt: http://www.wowwiki.c...nishing_returns
> Evade, Dodge, Block und Parry sind keine Diminishing returns. Damit ist dein ganzes Geseiere hinfällig.





Pymonte schrieb:


> Nein, denn der Crit-Wert ist kein statistisch fester (unbeeinflusster) Wert. Würde der Crit-Wert so stehen und nicht mehr modifizert werden können, so würde deine Aussage stimmen. Aber es zählen da eben noch viele Faktoren mit rein.
> Soweit sind wir uns ja auch einig. Hier noch ein kleines Baumdiagramm:
> 
> 
> ...



Das erkläre ich dir die ganze Zeit schon. Doch an deinem System ist das Problem, dass alles auf reinen Annahmen basiert und du davon ausgehst, dass es komplett linear skaliert (sicher nicht). Nichts von dem was du schreibst ist zu WAR als Fakt so bekannt. 
1. Weißt du nicht ob Blocken / Parieren etc. additiv wirken, ob sie multipliziert werden usw. (deine If - else SChleifen waren zu Turbo Pascal Zeiten noch 'modern' heutzutage hat Mythic hoffentlich besseren und effizienteren Code mit Matrizzenberechnungen usw. - sonst ist es wirklich kein Wunder, wenn der Serverlag bei mehreren Spielern so gewaltig wird).
2. Weißt du nicht wie der Crit gewürfelt wird (i.e. vor dem Hit, vor dem Evade check? usw.) was massiven Einfluss hat (dein Wissen basiert auf Annahmen, wie du selbst sagt und wie man unschwer erkennen kann gehst du bei 90% davon aus, dass es sich gleich wie bei WoW verhält - wo das meiste von den Entwicklern offengelegt wurde)
3. Weißt du nicht, wie die Werte skalieren 
4. Weißt du nicht, ob der Wert den du stehen hast bei deinem Char/Rufrangtalentplaner? schon bereinigt ist oder nicht (i.e. gibt der an wieviel du "wirklich" crittest bei einem PVE Mob deines levels mit festen Avoid Stats, oder wieviel du ohne "evade check" critten würdest)
5. Selbst bei deinem System skaliert der Wert doch so:


Crit Chance = 2/5 (40%) vs Non Crit = 3/5 (der rechte Teil deiner netten Grafik interessiert uns jetzt mal nicht)

>

Parry = 1/3 vs Non Parry =2/3

i.e.

2/5*2/3 = 4/15

Was ist die Folge?

Mein critwert skaliert linear und wenn ich jetzt die doppelte +critchance habe, dann critte ich auch doppelt so oft, der Vorteil den derjenige hat, der +12% Crit hat gegenüber demjenigen der diese 12% nicht hat ist immer noch derselbe, denn 12% Crit ergibt zwar nicht 12% in der Praxis (in deinem Beispiel). Aber der mit "nur" 20% basecrit hat auch keine 20% Crit in der Praxis.

Dein Argument, dass +12% Crit statistisch verpuffen wäre immer noch komplett haltlos. Selbst mit deiner ganzen Avoid Theorie würde dabei nur rauskommen, dass man generell auf Spieler mit allgemein hohen Avoid Werten kaum Schaden macht (i.e. trifft) und deshalb auch kaum crittet, was aber wohl keine Überraschung darstellt und die Aufgabe von Tanks mit so viel "block/parry/evade usw." wie du dir gern aus den Fingern saugst ist es ja eben länger zu überleben. Einen Stoffi aber könnte ich mit 12% mehr crit immer noch deutlich besser "umnatzen". 

So ähnlich wird das in WoW bei Melees auch schon immer berechnet (bei Caster aber nie, da jeder Caster mit Hirn am hitcap ist und somit nichts die Critchance beeinflusst), es sei denn man steht an einem Raidmob immer hinten dran, ist am Hitcap usw. da man ja nach hinten nicht blocken und parieren kann ( in WoW). Dieses System ist aber für ein MMO ungeeignet und deshalb wird das in WAR wohl kaum so berechnet wie in deiner Zeichnung (warum hat Golrik schon zur genüge erklärt).

Natürlich kommt der Crit nicht so häufig vor, wie in der Prozentzahl dasteht WENN du voraussetzt, dass er eben VOR dem Evade Check gewürfelt wird. Das habe ich auch nie bestritten. Nur deine Pauschalaussagen zu Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie (generell kommen kleine %Werte in der Realität weniger häufig vor und 1% kommt weniger häufig vor als dasteht, während höhere Prozentzahlen häufiger vorkommen etc.) und Statistik sind an einigen Stellen komplett falsch. Wenn es nicht 1/100 vorkommt im Schnitt, dann steht auch net 1% da, sonst ist dein Modell falsch.



Pymonte schrieb:


> PS: und da ich in WAR dodge und parriere (bzw mit meinem Tank noch blocke) ist das Avoid System nicht so wie in Aion. Und @ Golrik ja natürliche Logarithmen oder dekadische Logarithmen werden schon gern genutzt, hinzu kommt aber, das ein Cap kein Diminishing Return ist, da dieser zusätzlich auf den Wert berechnet wird.



Du verstehst den Begriff "diminishing return" (on investment) nach wie vor falsch. Der Begriff kommt (wohl) aus der Wirtschaft. Grundsätzlich beschreibt er einfach nur ein System, bei dem man für "mehr Einsatz" zunehmend "weniger Gewinn (i.e. returns)" hat. Mathematisch eine negative Steigung (dabei kann die Kurve linear sein, nichtlinear usw. - das ist völlig Wurst).

Blizzard verwendet diesen Begriff um einen Teil der PVP Mechanik in WoW (im Zusammenhang mit CC) zu beschreiben, das ist alles. Als alter WoWler müsstest du aber auch wissen, dass Blizzard selbst den Begriff auch für PVE Stats (insbesondere Avoidance) verwendet, da eine der großen Problematiken eben ist, dass man Tanks nicht gut auf 100% avoid skalieren lassen kann.

Traditionell spricht man in MMOs seit ich Meridian, UO, Everquest usw. gespielt habe von einem 

a) hardcap

Das hardcap ist zb 500 str. Jeder weitere Punkt den ich durch Items erlange, erhöht meine str einfach nicht mehr, weil der Wert den ich maximal haben kann dort per Code abgeriegelt ist. (manchmal ändert sich nur der angezeigte Wert nicht mehr, in der Spielmechanik wirkt sich der stat aber weiterhin aus - eventuell ist die die Anzeige abgeriegelt und in der Spielmechanik gibt es ein softcap)

b) softcap

Man spricht immer dann von einem softcap, wenn man zwar den Wert weiter erhöhen kann, es aber "nichts mehr bringt" oder eben zu wenig und deshalb andere stats vorzuziehen sind. Z.b. hat Abhärtung in WOW traditionell ein solches softcap. Derzeit (lvl 80, stand wotlk) kann man bis ca. 1230Abhärung ungefähr pro ~37 Abhärtung um 1% reduzierten Schaden (außerdem gibt es noch reduzierten dotschaden und critschaden). Kommt man über diesen Wert, bekommt man vlt. für weitere 1000 Abhärtung einen weiteren +1%, weil man für alle 37 nur noch 0,000xxxx bekommt. 

Wie stark das abnimmt ist völlig unterschiedlich und muss auch nicht linear sein, doch so ein System wird eben mit "diminishing returns" bezeichnet. Softcaps sind fast immer "diminishing returns".

Deshalb wird das auch für die CCs in WOW verwendet. Für das 1. Sheep bekommt man noch die "vollen" 12 sec raus. Für das 2. "nur" noch 6. Für das 3. "nur" noch 3 und dann gar nichts mehr. Zusätzlich gibt es dann den DR-Timer - resettet sich der, startet man von vorne.

Meist werden heutzutage "softcaps" gewählt, da sie die elegantere Lösung sind und dem Spieler nicht so direkt das Gefühl vermitteln, dass ihm hier etwas "vorgeschrieben" wird. Eventuell gibt es da auch technische Vorteile (mit softcaps kann man im Zuge von Expansions und Staterhöhungen wahrscheinlich besser arbeiten, aber das weiß ich nicht).


----------



## Pymonte (14. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ja, ich geh dir damit auf die Nerven, aber du hast mir sehr wohl vorgeworfen ich würde "falsche Begriffe" verwenden, dazu noch auf ein WoW Wiki verlinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Das wirst du nie schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben btw immer aneinander vorbei geredet. Ich dachte zuerst, du meinst Initiative-Crit-Reduce wäre ein DR (Initiative sehr wohl, der Reduce nicht) und bei den anderen Dingen Parry, Dodge etc ist zwar die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser Auftritt sicherlich logarithmiert (und damit ein DR), aber das eintretende Event ist kein DR. Ist nun aber auch egal.



> Das erkläre ich dir die ganze Zeit schon. Doch an deinem System ist das Problem, dass alles auf reinen Annahmen basiert und du davon ausgehst, dass es komplett linear skaliert (sicher nicht). Nichts von dem was du schreibst ist zu WAR als Fakt so bekannt.
> 1. Weißt du nicht ob Blocken / Parieren etc. additiv wirken, ob sie multipliziert werden usw. (deine If - else SChleifen waren zu Turbo Pascal Zeiten noch 'modern' heutzutage hat Mythic hoffentlich besseren und effizienteren Code mit Matrizzenberechnungen usw. - sonst ist es wirklich kein Wunder, wenn der Serverlag bei mehreren Spielern so gewaltig wird).


 Also ne If-Schleife kann auch in einer Matrix eingebaut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich wird das sogar so gemacht, das war ja nur ein veranschaulichendes Beispiel, so wie das mit dem Auto oder das Bild. Da keiner von uns die Berechnungen, geschweige denn den Quellcode kennt, sind das hier ja eh alles nur spekulative Überlegungen.


> 2. Weißt du nicht wie der Crit gewürfelt wird (i.e. vor dem Hit, vor dem Evade check? usw.) was massiven Einfluss hat (dein Wissen basiert auf Annahmen, wie du selbst sagt und wie man unschwer erkennen kann gehst du bei 90% davon aus, dass es sich gleich wie bei WoW verhält - wo das meiste von den Entwicklern offengelegt wurde)


 Ich geh nicht von WoW aus, sondern von meinen Vorstellungen. Ich hab auch schon für ein par Mods gecodet und ich würd das immer so machen. Alles andere (wie z.B. das Aion System) find ich persönlich einfach schwachsinnig. Das es aber nicht wie in Aion ist, sieht man daran, dass man sowohl Dodgen, Blocken als auch Parieren kann mit den Chars. Sonst würden sogar Fähigkeiten von einigen Karrieren nicht funktionieren. ob dies natürlich alles immer abgefragt wird oder es verrechnet wird über einen DR auf die Auftrittswahrscheinlichkeit, dass weiß natürlich keiner hier.


> 3. Weißt du nicht, wie die Werte skalieren


Auf jedenfall nicht so stark wie in WoW. Und das kann man ja auch etwas abstahieren, sozusagen empirisch beobachten. Das sind dann zwar nur qualitative Analysen, aber sollte reichen um zu wissen, dass ich noch nie jemanden totgecrittet habe. Oder mich jemand so gekillt hat.


> 4. Weißt du nicht, ob der Wert den du stehen hast bei deinem Char/Rufrangtalentplaner? schon bereinigt ist oder nicht (i.e. gibt der an wieviel du "wirklich" crittest bei einem PVE Mob deines levels mit festen Avoid Stats, oder wieviel du ohne "evade check" critten würdest)


 das ist die Crux, aber ich denke nicht, dass das System zufällige Ereignisse (bzw in gewissem Maße zufällige) schon mit einberechnet. Wäre aber ne echte Komfortfunktion^^


> 5. Selbst bei deinem System skaliert der Wert doch so:
> 
> 
> Crit Chance = 2/5 (40%) vs Non Crit = 3/5 (der rechte Teil deiner netten Grafik interessiert uns jetzt mal nicht)
> ...


Da wir ja nun beide schon wissen, dass es vermutlich einen DR auf die Wahrscheinlichkeiten gibt, entschärft sich der lineare und auch exponentielle Effekt dennoch. Es ging mir übrigens nie darum, dass mehr Crit verpuffen, sondern dass die höhere kritische Wahrscheinlichkeit von 12% nicht den Kohl fett macht und nicht dazu führt, dass Spieler instant gekillt werden. Das war bisher ja immer nur deine Theorie. Da kommt noch hinzu, dass man niemals in einer Gruppe/KT spielt, indem nur "low RRs " sind und nur Gruppen/KTs als Gegner hat, die nur "highRRs" beeinhalten. Meist gleicht sich das doch immer wieder aus, da man neben dem RR Gefüge ja auch noch soziale Kontakte hat, die einen dann auch mitnehmen, wenn man nicht RR70+ ist. Solche SGs wie in WoW, wo man nur nen bestimmten GS haben darf, um mitgenommen zu werden, gibt es nicht (oder wenn, dann ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen) im RvR. Und zusätzlich kommt ja noch hinzu, dass man meist in Gruppen oder KT-Größe spielt. In einer 1on1 Situation mögen diese Stats alle schwerer wiegen (wobei mir das bisher auch nie das Genick gebrochen hat, auch so manche KH-tragende Hexe hab ich gekillt), aber eine 1on1 Situation ist ja nie gewollt (da erinnere ich mich immer gern an meinen BO und den 20min fight mit einem Heal-Siggi xD)


> Du verstehst den Begriff "diminishing return" (on investment) nach wie vor falsch. Der Begriff kommt (wohl) aus der Wirtschaft. Grundsätzlich beschreibt er einfach nur ein System, bei dem man für "mehr Einsatz" zunehmend "weniger Gewinn (i.e. returns)" hat. Mathematisch eine negative Steigung (dabei kann die Kurve linear sein, nichtlinear usw. - das ist völlig Wurst).
> 
> Blizzard verwendet diesen Begriff um einen Teil der PVP Mechanik in WoW (im Zusammenhang mit CC) zu beschreiben, das ist alles. Als alter WoWler müsstest du aber auch wissen, dass Blizzard selbst den Begriff auch für PVE Stats (insbesondere Avoidance) verwendet, da eine der großen Problematiken eben ist, dass man Tanks nicht gut auf 100% avoid skalieren lassen kann.
> 
> ...



Ist ja schon oben geklärt wurden, war einfach ein Sender-Empfänger Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (15. Februar 2010)

Mal von den mathematischen Rechnungen abkommend, hat Mythic die geplante Scenariostruktur nochmal überarbeitet. Es laufen nun nicht mehr die selben 6 Scenarien durch alle Tiers sondern es kommen neue dazu und einige bleiben in ihren Tier nur erreichbar. mMn ein großer Schritt auf die Community zu (und damit wären wir wieder beim Topic) und vielleicht flackert am Horizont ja doch noch Hoffnung auf.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ging mir übrigens nie darum, dass mehr Crit verpuffen, sondern dass die höhere kritische Wahrscheinlichkeit von 12% nicht den Kohl fett macht und nicht dazu führt, dass Spieler instant gekillt werden. Das war bisher ja immer nur deine Theorie....



Das war nie meine Theorie, dass Spieler 1hit instagekillt werden. Die Punkte die ich bemängle waren und sind

a) 32er sollten nicht mit 40er RR80 ins selbe SC kommen, das ist ein zu großer Unterschied und demotiviert nur und sonst nichts (diese Änderung würde wohl nur Sinn machen, wenn man sie mit xRealm SCs paart, da WAR sonst einfach zu wenige Spieler hat)

b) SGs sollten nicht anmelden können / nur gegen andere SGs anmelden können, das hat in WoW BGs viel interessanter und attraktiver gemacht, da dann eben der Fall eintritt den du beschreibst und sich das meist ausgleicht wieviele "top gegearte" und wieviele "Frischglinge" pro Seite mit dabei sind (diese Änderung würde wohl nur Sinn machen, wenn man sie mit xRealm SCs paart)

c) Die Unterschiede im Gear haben maßgeblichen Einfluss über den Kampfverlauf, wenn playerskill "ungefähr" gleich ist - classwins lassen wir mal außen vor, da 1 on 1 in WAR eh nicht erwünscht ist. Dennoch ergibt sich aus einer SG von RR70+ gegen eine SG von RR32 pro Spieler ein Vorteil von +12% crit (bleiben wir nur bei diesem einen Stat). Dieser wirkt sich "real" nur zu 8% (angenommen im Schnitt haben wir 30% mitigation - ein Tank hat sicher mehr, dafür ein Stoffi deutlich weniger) aus. Haben nun alle 6 Spieler diese 8% sind das gesammelt 48% mehr + crit (Heiler habens halt beim Heal usw.). Das ist als hätte man einfach einen Spieler mehr dabei (oder sogar 2) und das ist wohlgemerkt immer noch nur DIESER EINE STAT. Es gibt überhaupt keine realistische mathematische Chance, dass eine SG von frischen 40ern gegen eine SG von RR70+ gewinnen kann. 

Davon auszugehen, dass gerade diejenigen die in einer Stammspielen und RR70+ erspielt haben dann "Flaschen" sind, die sich mit etwas CC und ner "Strategie" von viel schlechter equipten "austricksen" lassen ist völlig unlogisch und unrealistisch. Gerade diejnigen die hoch im RR sind, sind doch viel eher die motivierten, die gewinnen wollen, die auf Equip und Skillungen achten, die sich gute Stamms bauen, die TS benutzen usw. usw. Bei guten KTs von großen Gilden ist es dasselbe Bild. Insgesamt stehen "casuals" schnell im Regen. Das System in WAR begünstigt einfach die "hardcoreler" die viel Zeit investieren, so wie das auch bei WoW jahrelang der Fall war.

Bezeichnen hierfür ist auch, dass jeder der etwas in diese Richtung bemängelt sofort von den hier Bekannten WAR-Jüngern angeflamed wird, dass er halt ne Gilde / SG suchen muss und TS usw. nutzen soll für Taktik etc. etc. Dabei wird außen vor gelassen, dass all diese sozialen Aspekte auch sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, die gerade der Casual erst recht nicht hat.

d) Punkt c) wäre alles kein so großes Problem, wenn der zeitliche Aufwand an gutes Equip und höheren RR zu kommen geringer wäre und auch für Casuals besser zu bewältigen wäre. Natürlich ist es auch so "kein Problem", dennoch schränkt Mythic den Kreis seiner potentiellen Kunden ein.

e) Spieler außerhalb der Primetime haben es in WAR generell schwer (auch hier würde Xrealm SCs gut tun)

Für das Thema hat das folgende Relevanz:

Ich finde die Änderungen im neuesten Patch zwar "nett", aber ziemlich sinnlos. Anstatt hier an der Anzahl der SCs rumzudoktoren (wobei man das halbe ja jetzt zurückgenommen hat weil die Community unglücklich war) und den Rank upzubolstern hätte man schon lange an

- xrealm SCs 
- Trennung in 32-39 und 40er SCs
- System für Anmeldung von SGs (dass diese vorzugsweise eben gegen andere SGs kommen - in WoW waren BGs eine zeitlang fast ausgestorben, weil keiner Spaß an Friedhofcampen hatte - egal ob gewinnen oder verlieren; erst seit dem Stammgruppenangemelde Einhalt geboten wurde, ist es deutlich besser, BGs sind interessanter und es ist eben so, wie du sagst - die gut equippten highs halten sich bei random BGs meist die Waage)

arbeiten sollen. Das hätte für den Spielspaß deutlich mehr gebracht und wohl auch für das Spiel insgesamt. Man würde den SGs eine Möglichkeit bieten sich in interessanten Kämpfen zu messen (random 40er am Friedhof abfarmen gefällt doch auch keinem der ernsthaftes PVP will), die Neulinge würden sich nicht so nutzlos und frustriert fühlen und insgesamt würde PVP zugänglicher sein, da einfach öfter SCs aufgehen. Dann hätte man auch ruhig die hohe Anzahl an verschiedenen SCs beibehalten können, schließlich war die Abwechslung hierbei immer einer der großen Pluspunkte von WAR.

So hat man das Gefühl, Mythic will die Anzahl kürzen, wobei das doch nicht das Problem ist. Nur weil man weniger verschiedene SCs hat, gehn die doch nicht öfter auf (außer Mythic hat immer noch keine wirklich funktionierende Warteschlange) für den einzelnen Spieler. Das Anmeldungssystem sollte doch wohl hoffentlich bei X angemeldeten Spielern pro Seite (schließlich meldet man sich die Leute ja für alles an, in der Hoffnung, dass schnell etwas aufgeht) diese in ein beliebiges Senario stecken.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2010)

Tja, wenn etwas spielerische Herausforderung bedeutet, das solche Heulbojen wie du nicht zu WAR kommen, dann nehme ich das gern in Kauf. Und ich denke, so sehen das min noch 6 andere Leute hier im Forum.

 @topic Die Scs die rausgenommen wurden, kommen ja als Weekend-Scs wieder. Teilweise sogar mit variierender Spielweise (also Logrins Schmiede dann mal nicht mit Amboss und Grab, sondern mal als CtF o.ä.), find ich gut. Wobei ich Schlangenpassage hasse^^ Aber naja, die anderen 40ger Scs sind schon ok. Entschärft auf jedenfall den Nerv-Faktor fürs Sc spielen, da man nun keine Scs mehr durch den Lock verliert und alle in die Wertung zählen, man sich ergo auch als Rnd wieder anmelden kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, immer nur auf SGs zu treffen (da die dann deutlich stärker diffundieren, anstatt auf 1 oder 2 Scs auf 6).


----------



## OldboyX (15. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Tja, wenn etwas spielerische Herausforderung bedeutet, das solche Heulbojen wie du nicht zu WAR kommen, dann nehme ich das gern in Kauf. Und ich denke, so sehen das min noch 6 andere Leute hier im Forum.
> 
> ....



Tja, wenn du bei fairen Bedingungen nicht mithalten kannst und deshalb WoW-Arena Scheiße findest, weil du "Heulboje" da nie mehr als 1500 Rating geschafft hast, dann nehme ich das gern in Kauf. Und ich denke, so sehen das mind noch 12 andere Leute hier im Forum.

Mann echt aber, absolut armselig wie du dich am Ende, wenn die Argumente fertig sind auf dasselbe billige Flame-Niveau gibst wie Churchak. Im Übrigen sind "Gilde / Gruppe organisieren und Team zusammenstellen" in erster Linie zeitliche und soziale Herausforderungen. Je größer das Team / Gruppe, desto schwieriger und zeitintensiver wird die Sache. Spielerische Herausforderung ist das nicht, die findest du viel eher bei gleichen Bedingungen.


----------



## C0ntra (15. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sind "Gilde / Gruppe organisieren und Team zusammenstellen" in erster Linie zeitliche und soziale Herausforderungen. Je größer das Team / Gruppe, desto schwieriger und zeitintensiver wird die Sache. Spielerische Herausforderung ist das nicht, die findest du viel eher bei gleichen Bedingungen.



Nö, man loggt sich ein, fragt im Alli Chat nach SZ oder RvR Gruppen, bekommt ne Einladung und es geht los. 
Das müssen dann auch keine Stammgruppen sein, man hat u.U. TS, spricht sich ab oder hört nur den anderen zu und hat seinen Spaß. 
Kleine 5 Spieler Gilden ohne Allianz, wo auch nicht alle immer online sind, haben es da allerdings bedeutend schwerer aber das kommt vor, wenn sich jeder ne neue kleine Gilde gründet.


----------



## Peraine1 (15. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du bei fairen Bedingungen nicht mithalten kannst und deshalb WoW-Arena Scheiße findest, weil du "Heulboje" da nie mehr als 1500 Rating geschafft hast, dann nehme ich das gern in Kauf. Und ich denke, so sehen das mind noch 12 andere Leute hier im Forum.
> 
> Mann echt aber, absolut armselig wie du dich am Ende, wenn die Argumente fertig sind auf dasselbe billige Flame-Niveau gibst wie Churchak. Im Übrigen sind "Gilde / Gruppe organisieren und Team zusammenstellen" in erster Linie zeitliche und soziale Herausforderungen. Je größer das Team / Gruppe, desto schwieriger und zeitintensiver wird die Sache. Spielerische Herausforderung ist das nicht, die findest du viel eher bei gleichen Bedingungen.



Du findest also 5 Leute zu sammeln für WoW Arena ist okay, aber 6 Leute für War Scenariogruppe sammeln ist zu progamermäßig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Nö, man loggt sich ein, fragt im Alli Chat nach SZ oder RvR Gruppen, bekommt ne Einladung und es geht los.
> Das müssen dann auch keine Stammgruppen sein, man hat u.U. TS, spricht sich ab oder hört nur den anderen zu und hat seinen Spaß.
> Kleine 5 Spieler Gilden ohne Allianz, wo auch nicht alle immer online sind, haben es da allerdings bedeutend schwerer aber das kommt vor, wenn sich jeder ne neue kleine Gilde gründet.



das wird er aber nie verstehen oder gar einsehen, schließlich ist in WAR alles unfair. Täglich steigen 1000 Spieler aus, weil sie unfair geowned wurden von den super organisierten 24/7 SGs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das es einfach lächerlich ist und so nicht (oder fast nicht) geschieht, das kann er einfach nciht erkennen, da er es nicht kennt. Ich kenn in der ganzen Allianz keine einzige permanente SG. Man spielt mit den Leuten, die grad online sind, anders gehts ja auch gar nicht, außer man plant so viele Termine wie in WoW.

Ansonsten kann man nur sagen: selfowned OldboyX, ich wusste, dass ich dich damit kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem da nie die Rede von Arena war... geschwiege denn, das ich bei 1500 rumgegimpt hätte.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Februar 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Du findest also 5 Leute zu sammeln für WoW Arena ist okay, aber 6 Leute für War Scenariogruppe sammeln ist zu progamermäßig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau dir doch an, wieviel effektiv 5er Arena gespielt wird. Schau dir an wieviel 3er gespielt wurde im Verhältnis zu 2er. Jetzt zwingt Blizzard die Leute dazu mindestens im 3er zu spielen. Je größer die Gruppe, desto schwieriger die Organisation. Je mehr "casual", desto weniger hat man dafür Zeit und Muße.



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> das wird er aber nie verstehen oder gar einsehen, schließlich ist in WAR alles unfair. Täglich steigen 1000 Spieler aus, weil sie unfair geowned wurden von den super organisierten 24/7 SGs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, und du wirst halt nie verstehen, wieso einige Spieler WAR nicht mögen und dafür eben Argumente/Gründe nennen können, die bei deiner Rosa-Brille nicht existieren dürfen. Weiterhin kannst du ja nichts außer 
a) flamen wenn die Argumente fertig sind
b) völligen Mist unterstellen, wie z.b. dass ich gesagt oder unterstellt hätte "Täglich steigen 1000 Spieler aus, weil sie unfair geowned wurden von den super organisierten 24/7 SGs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" (wenn dem so wäre gäbs WAR längst nicht mehr)

c) dir mit komischen Sätzen (wie dem letzten hier in diesem aktuellen Zitat) einzureden, dass du irgendjemanden drangekriegt hättest oder etwas gewonnen hättest - wie lächelich ist das denn?

Eine zeitlang hast du wenigstens argumentiert und Churchak hat das flamen übernommen und die "WAR ist tot"-Sager unterstellt. Im Übrigen war mein Satz mit Arena eine Parodie deines "Heulbojen" - Flames. Wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann tut es mir leid. Du warst es aber, der - mal wieder - anfangen musste einen fanboy-flame ohne jeglichen Inhalt anzubringen.

In dem ganzen Thread hier hat sich bisher nur herausgestellt, dass alles was du gegen Argumente oder Zahlen anzubringen hast Aussagen sind wie:
a) macht nichts aus
b) verpufft statistisch
c) "mir" ist das egal
e) du bist halt ne "Heulboje"

Nichts davon konntest du irgendwie belegen und deine fehlerbehaftete Mathematik/Statistik hat das Gegenteil von dem hervorgebracht, was du beweisen wolltest. Am Ende hast du deine Meinung zu WAR, die hinlänglich bekannt ist. Daneben habe ich meine Meinung zu WAR und zu diesem Patch, die auch hinlänglich bekannt ist. Dennnoch muss der kleine Fanboy in dir einer Liste von Argumenten und einem persönlichen Fazit von jemanden, der den neuesten Patch nicht so berauschend findet wie du in deinem Fanboytum unbedingt geflamed werden, da du sonst irgendwie unglücklich bist oder nicht schlafen kannst oder so.

Ansonsten kann man nur sagen: < insert random I win flamecrap of your choice >.

Back to arguments.

Was ist besser an rankbolstering und SC cuts/rescructure als an "nix von dem machen und dafür das ändern was ich vorgeschlagen hatte" i.e. Xrealm SCs, SGs kommen gegen SGs und 32-39 und 40er SCs werden getrennt?


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Schau dir doch an, wieviel effektiv 5er Arena gespielt wird. Schau dir an wieviel 3er gespielt wurde im Verhältnis zu 2er. Jetzt zwingt Blizzard die Leute dazu mindestens im 3er zu spielen. Je größer die Gruppe, desto schwieriger die Organisation. Je mehr "casual", desto weniger hat man dafür Zeit und Muße.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schau mal in den Spiegel Junge und tu nicht so, als ob du die ganze Zeit irgendwas wichtiges verzapfen würdest. Man kann mit dir nicht reden, da deine Meinung immer richtiger und wichtiger ist. Und ja, ich hab dich dran gekriegt, siehs ein. Sonst wärst du jetzt auch nicht so eingeschnappt. Und ja, es gibt Leute die WAR nicht mögen. Aber wayne? Ein Spiel muss nicht jedem gefallen. Und nur weil es DIR nicht gefällt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man WAR nun so ändern muss, dass es dir gefällt.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, du prollst hier so rum, wie erwachsen du bist und wie toll, bezeichnest aber selbst jeden, der nicht deiner Meinung nicht, als Fanboy mit rosa Brille. Und nein, auch deine nicht vorgeführten Rechenkünste haben nicht bewiesen, dass die 12% Crit o.ähnliches stark genug skalieren um eine unüberwindbare Barriere zwischen RR70 und denen darunter zu schaffen. Du hast die ganze Zeit nix getan, außer groß geschwafelt, hast KEINERLEI Spielerfahrung im Endcontent, weißt nicht wie das Spiel JETZT aussieht, geschweige denn, wie die anderen User darüber denken. Ich kenne keinen Spieler, der sich darüber beschwert, das WAR zu unfair ist, was den RR betrifft. Außer dich vielleicht. Ich würd mal sagen, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler NICHT deiner Meinung ist. Und ja, es sind Spieler gegangen, aber das heißt nicht, dass man WAR so ändern muss, dass diese Spieler wieder zurückkommen. 

Und zu deinen genialen Vorschlägen: CrossServer solls nicht geben, die haben zum Zusammenbruch des WoW PvPs geführt, da man gegen Spieler spielt, die man nicht kennt. Der RvR Aspekt verliert seine Bedeutung, jeglicher vergleichender Aspekt fehlt. Wurde aber auch oft genug im WoW Forum bemängelt. Es gehen zwar mehr BGs auf, aber das ist nur für den 0-8-15 PvPler gut. Ein RvR Spiel lebt aber vom Vergleich und man hat seine Freunde und Feinde. Man kennt sie, man hasst oder liebt sie. Ist wie beim Sport. Man mag seine eigene Mannschaft, zollt dem ein oder anderen Gegner respekt und findet die nächste Mannschaft voll scheiße. Mal abgesehen von technischen Problemen, z.B. den VP. Wer bekommt denn die VP, wenn die Spieler von 3 Servern kommen? Alle Gewinner? Obwohl im Sc nur 2 von Server A und die restlichen 10 von Server B waren? Oder gehen beide Server leer aus? Ja, man kann die SCs aus der Vp-Wertung nehmen, aber dann sind die Scs echt nutzlos.

SG nur gegen SGs? Passt vielleicht bei WoW, wo PvP eh nur eine Randerscheinung ist, aber nicht in WAR. Man kann nicht komplett als 12 Mann Gruppe anmelden, daher kommt immer ein Unsicherheitsfaktor hinzu und bisher gibt es genug statistische Belege, dass SCs nicht von SGs dominiert werden, vor allem da jeder mit Allianz/Gilde und TS so eine SG gründen kann. SGs wie in du meinst, die z.B. wie eine Arena Gruppe Woche um Woche zusammenspielen gibt es kaum. Dann eher schon SG-KTs, aber die gehen ja meist auch nur wegen Stadtini ins RvR, und auch da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass 2 Gilden ihre SGs gleichzeitig losschicken, nicht gering. Keine Ahnung, woher deine Vorstellung kommt, dass es auf einer Seite immer eine SG gibt und die andere Seite immer mit "runtergelassener Hose" dasteht. Oder das es die Leute so gewaltig stört, wenn sie mal verlieren. 32-39 und 40ger muss man nicht trennen, da es, wie ja auch schon x mal geschrieben, statistisch sich die Waage hält zwischen SGs, Rnds und unter lvl40gern. Auf beiden Seiten. Und es hat sich bisher noch nie jemand beschwert, dass man verloren hat, weil der blöde 31 mal wieder im SC war. Und selbst wenn man mal 2SGs als Gegner hat und die eigenen 12 Spieler nur aus Rnds und unter 40gern bestehen? Na und. Da verliert man eben mal. Wayne. In manchen SC kann man sogar trotzdem nochwas reißen, wenn die Leute gut zusammenspielen. Und am nächsten Tag, mit anderen Spielern läuft es dann genau wieder anders rum. 

Und den Zusammenhang zwischen Veränderung der SC-Struktur und gewollter erreichter Verbesserung der Fairness kannst du mir auch gerne nochmal zeigen. Primär gehts in dem Patch nur darum, unbeliebte SC zu cutten und so den Spielspaß zu erhöhen (und nein, der korreliert nicht mit SGs und dem ganzen anderen Quatsch), da beliebte SCs nun häufiger aufgehen und unabhängig vom Kampagnenstatus auswählbar sind (UND für alle Zonen VP geben, so kommt übrigens wieder der RvR Aspekt rein, da nun das Können eines Reichs für alle Zonen entscheidet (z.B. Vorbereitung der VP in anderen Zonen)). Die unbeliebten Scs kommen in einer Rotation jedes Wochenende und manchmal auch mit abgeänderter Spielmechanik UND sie geben dann auch VP für die Kampagne. Also hat man dann am WE 7 punktende Szenarien für die Kampagne, anstatt wie bisher 1-2.

Aber, da du ja, wie du ja selbst gesagt hast, anderer Meinung bist als die WAR Spieler und damit natürlich keinen meiner Punkte einsehen wirst, war das eh wieder verlorene Liebesmüh. Ich frag mich dann nur, warum du überhaupt hier schreibst... ernsthaft jetzt.


----------



## Pente (16. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Tja, wenn etwas spielerische Herausforderung bedeutet, das solche Heulbojen wie du nicht zu WAR kommen, dann nehme ich das gern in Kauf. Und ich denke, so sehen das min noch 6 andere Leute hier im Forum.





Pymonte schrieb:


> schau mal in den Spiegel Junge und tu nicht so, als ob du die ganze Zeit irgendwas wichtiges verzapfen würdest.



Habt ihr beim Betreten des Threads irgendwo ein Schild gesehn auf dem steht, dass hier die *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette* nicht gelten? Ich hab keines gesehn. Insofern seh ich auch absolut keinen Anlass weiter derartige persönliche Angriffe hier zu tollerieren!

Ein freundlicher Umgang hat noch niemandem einen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen. Wer sich nach dieser Ermahnung noch immer nicht zügeln kann braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er von mir eine PM bekommt die ihn über die entsprechenden Konsequenzen aus seinem Verhalten im Detail aufklärt. In diesem Sinne, viel Spass beim weiteren diskutieren.


----------



## Makalvian (16. Februar 2010)

auf eine Aktion erfolgt eine Reaktion ... beide Parteien verharren fest auf ihren Standpunkten machen keiner keinerlei Zugeständnisse und es ist halt buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit : kann es sein das du gerade nicht genug vom Thread gelesen hast ? Weil nur die zwei Zeilen von Pymonte sieht etwas wenig aus ... wenn man bedenkt wieviel Liebe sich schon vorher gegeben wurde .


----------



## pulla_man (16. Februar 2010)

um nochmal einige punkte aufzugreifen.

32-39 und 40+ sc

finde ich persönlich eine hervorragende idee. denn viele 40er stört es nicht dass sie mal wieder nen 33er auf ihrer seite haben. aber den 33er stört es ungemein wenn sie wieder gegen nur 40er im gegnerteam anlaufen.
ich habe oft genug erlebt wie sich die frisch t4-ler darüber beschweren. und es würde niemanden mehr einen abbruch tun. wie oft hat man es dass man den gegner spawn im sz belagert weil im random sz die eine gruppe nur 40er, die andere 5 unter 40er drin hat. bei 40er only sc wäre da schon mal eine gewisse gleichheit geschaffen. dass sich das statistisch relativiert glaube ich erst wenn ich die statistik hier verlinkt bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sg-only sz und nur-random-sz

besser gehts gar nicht. das sollte definitiv mal eingeführt werden. ich merke es selber jeden tag. wie oft hat man es, dass man selbermit sz grp am start ist, und ein bg nach dem anderen am gegnerspawn endet mit spawnfarming. und wie oft erlebe ich es wenn ich random anmelde, dass ich gegen nen 6er oder 12er slot im bg stehe. auf drakenwald gibt es weit mehr stammgruppen als man denkt. es müssen ja nicht mal feste gruppen sein. es reicht ja schon eine gilden/allianz-sz-gruppe die mit ts spielt und zusammenarbeitet. in 95% der sz in denen du mit so einer gruppe gegen randoms antritts wirst du locker flockig gewinnen.
wenn man selber eine sz gruppe hat, dann sind die schönsten szenarien die, in denen man gegen andere sz-grps spielt. 
und da würde eine gruppen-only-anmeldung und eine solo-only-anmeldung den spielspass für alle parteien enorm steigern.

evtl erkennt mythic das auch. ich will mal drauf hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

pulla_man schrieb:


> um nochmal einige punkte aufzugreifen.
> 
> 32-39 und 40+ sc
> 
> ...



laut dem Q&A ist es nicht geplant, die SCs in Levelbereiche oder SG/Rnd aufzusplitten. Und wenn man als Rnd abgefarmt wird, dann geht man in den Gilden/Allichat und gründet selbst eine "SG". TS haben ja eh 99% der Allianzen und der Rest sollte von allein laufen. Mach ich aufjedenfall so. Und plötzlich merkt man, dass die anderen SGs meist auch nichts weiter sind, als Leute mit TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Februar 2010)

pulla_man schrieb:


> um nochmal einige punkte aufzugreifen.
> 
> 32-39 und 40+ sc
> 
> ...



Ich werde im Folgenden auf deine beiden Vorschläge eingehen.

1. Ganz klar, als T4 Neuling ist man unten in der Nahrungskette, man kann zwar seinem Team helfen aber nicht so effektiv, wie die höheren Spieler, es ist ähnlich wie in den Tiers zuvor. Nun kommt aber hinzu, das der "gemeine Random" wie er hier proklamiert wird, zwar R40 ist, aber RR33 im Dreh. Dies macht ihn nicht viel stärker wie seine vom Rang her kleineren Kollegen. 
Man sollte eher davon wegkommen Chars nach dem Rang einzuschätzen, der gibt nur die verfügbaren Skills wieder und im bestimmten Umfang die Attribute. Das eigentliche Level des Chars, wenn man so will, ist an den Rufrang gekoppelt, denn nur dort unterscheidet man sich mit R40+. 
Eine Beschränkung auf R32-39 führt zu einem angenehmen Spielgefühl für alle unter R40, die R40 RR33 Spieler allerdings stehen genauso da wie jetzt! 
Der Rang ist unbedeutend ab R36 bzw 40, der Rufrang gibt die Stärke des Chars und seine Möglichkeiten Items zu tragen an (von PvE Equip abgesehen).
Warum staffelt man es nun nicht nach Rufrang?
Ganz einfach, du kannst nicht mehr mit deinen Leuten zusammen spielen, mit denen du in der Gilde/Alli/Freundesliste zusammengefunden hast, wenn alle unterschiedliche RR haben! Das ist ein gewichtiger Faktor und wird diesbezüglich nicht zu einer Lösung führen.

2. Auch eine Idee die in den amerikanischen/europäischen Foren schon lange besteht. Besser geht es nicht denkst du? Leicht zu umgehen denke ich und so würde es auch laufen, weil tendenziell der geringste Widerstand gesucht wird. 6-12 Spieler, alle organisiert mit TS, melden random an und mit nicht allzu viel Glück sind auch mindestens 4 von ihnen gleichzeitig im SZ. Andere Stammgruppen machen es auch und selbst 4 Spieler können viel bewirken, wenn sie koordiniert vorgehen. Das einzig spontane ist die Anpassung an die jeweiligen Bedingungen abhängig davon, welche der Leute es nun ins SZ geschafft haben. 
So populär ist es nicht, sich Herausforderungen zu suchen, das sieht man ständig bei Burg Eroberungen/Verteidigungen oder im LdT. Entweder es geht schnell und es kommt dabei gut was rum, dann bleibt man. Läuft es schlecht oder gibt's nichts mehr zu holen, geht es wieder weg.
Im Zuge der Umstrukturierung der SZ soll es auch Versuche mit 6vs6 Regelwerk geben, dies könnte ich mir eher vorstellen, dass dort nur vollständige 6er Gruppen sich anmelden können, um zu vermeiden, dass Leute das System umgehen.


----------



## Pente (16. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> laut dem Q&A ist es nicht geplant, die SCs in Levelbereiche oder SG/Rnd aufzusplitten. Und wenn man als Rnd abgefarmt wird, dann geht man in den Gilden/Allichat und gründet selbst eine "SG". TS haben ja eh 99% der Allianzen und der Rest sollte von allein laufen. Mach ich aufjedenfall so. Und plötzlich merkt man, dass die anderen SGs meist auch nichts weiter sind, als Leute mit TS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit diesem Kommentar hast du ein weiteren Punkt selbst genannt den Mythic nicht gehalten hat. Die Aufgliederung der Szenarien in sinnvolle Levelbereiche. Das haben wir damals bereits kurz nach Release in einem Feedback bemängelt da es schon im T2 auf Grund des Levelunterschieds unausgeglichen war. Die höchsten hatten bereits Mounts was in den T2 Szenarien "Phoenixtor", "Mourkaine Temple" und "Steintrollkreutzung" den höheren Spielern leider einen erheblichen Vorteil verschaffte. Auch die Powerlevler im T4 hatten einen deutlichen Vorteil den frischen T4'lern gegenüber und das ist heute nicht anders als damals. Die Einteilung der Levelbereiche in den Szenarien ist eine absolute Katastrophe und leider hat man sich hier nicht bei WoW bedient denn selbst Blizzard merkte nach kurzer Zeit damals, dass Stufe 60 Spieler eigene BGs benötigen damit sie nicht permanent die Low-Level Spieler abfarmen, was über kurz oder lang bei diesen für ziemlichen Frust sorgt. Frust bei Spielern ist nie gut denn das führt als direkte Folge zum Spielerverlust und wie groß der Frust war in der Warhammer Community sieht man ganz deutlich daran, dass von Anfangs 16 deutschen Servern nur noch 2 übrig sind. Irgendwann muss man auch einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen ... ein derart enormer Spielerverlust kommt nicht von ungefähr und sicher auch nicht weil alles super Toll ist und alle super viel Spass in Warhammer haben. Klar gibt's Leute die Spaß an Warhammer haben, ohne Zweifel aber das sind mittlerweile sehr sehr wenige und ehrlich gesagt würde es mich nicht wundern wenn GOA noch im Jahre 2010 die EU Server von Warhammer Online schließt.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Mit diesem Kommentar hast du ein weiteren Punkt selbst genannt den Mythic nicht gehalten hat.


 Falscher Thread?

[qute] Die Aufgliederung der Szenarien in sinnvolle Levelbereiche. Das haben wir damals bereits kurz nach Release in einem Feedback bemängelt da es schon im T2 auf Grund des Levelunterschieds unausgeglichen war. Die höchsten hatten bereits Mounts was in den T2 Szenarien "Phoenixtor", "Mourkaine Temple" und "Steintrollkreutzung" den höheren Spielern leider einen erheblichen Vorteil verschaffte. Auch die Powerlevler im T4 hatten einen deutlichen Vorteil den frischen T4'lern gegenüber und das ist heute nicht anders als damals. Die Einteilung der Levelbereiche in den Szenarien ist eine absolute Katastrophe [/QUOTE] Es gibt doch aber eine Eintulung, oder irre ich da? Wie man das persönlich sieht ist ja eine Sache, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass sie z.B. T2 und T3 zusammengeschmissen haben? Und der Bolster-Buff, den gabs nun auch nicht in WoW und gibt es auch heute nicht.



> und leider hat man sich hier nicht bei WoW bedient denn selbst Blizzard merkte nach kurzer Zeit damals, dass Stufe 60 Spieler eigene BGs benötigen damit sie nicht permanent die Low-Level Spieler abfarmen, was über kurz oder lang bei diesen für ziemlichen Frust sorgt.


 Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ein Stufe 61 Spieler damals auch ca nur 50% der Werte hatte, die ein Stufe 70 Spieler hatte. In WAR ist der Schritt lange nicht so groß, mit Anhebung des Bolster-Buffs wird der Spalt sogar verringert. Nicht umsonst gingen die BGs in WoW früher auch von 1-10; 11-20; usw. Da klappte es nämlich mit den Werten (wo bei das in WAR dennoch besser gelöst ist), aber von 60 auf 70 haben sich fast die Stats verdoppelt. Leute die mit 0-100+Dmg ins Spiel gegangen sind hatten am Ende des Levelns mit 350-600+dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man könnte die Szenarien auch noch mehr zerstückeln, aber irgendwo muss ja der Bezug zwischen Tier und Sfz stehen. Aber danke, dass war nochmal ein gutes Beispiel, warum die Schere mit einem Addon nicht verringert wird.



> Frust bei Spielern ist nie gut denn das führt als direkte Folge zum Spielerverlust und wie groß der Frust war in der Warhammer Community sieht man ganz deutlich daran, dass von Anfangs 16 deutschen Servern nur noch 2 übrig sind. Irgendwann muss man auch einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen ... ein derart enormer Spielerverlust kommt nicht von ungefähr und sicher auch nicht weil alles super Toll ist und alle super viel Spass in Warhammer haben. Klar gibt's Leute die Spaß an Warhammer haben, ohne Zweifel aber das sind mittlerweile sehr sehr wenige und ehrlich gesagt würde es mich nicht wundern wenn GOA noch im Jahre 2010 die EU Server von Warhammer Online schließt.



Von den 16 Servern waren aber kaum welche voll ausgelastet, als der erste Monat rum war. Und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass so viele Leute GEAHNT haben wie es wird, weil dann hast du sehr großes Vertrauen in die Menschheit^^ Die meisten sind nach dem ersten Monat gegangen, weil WAR kein WoW2 war und natürlich viel mehr gehyped wurde. Aber so wars bei RoM und auch bei Aion und buffed ist daran auch nicht so ganz unschuldig. Immerhin hat man gelernt und hält sich bei den anderen MMO Neuerscheinungen zurück. Hätte man kurz nach Release mit dem Servermerge begonnen wären vielleicht noch 8 volle Server da gewesen. Und wir wissen alle wie es zu WAR am Anfang stand: KEIN RvR, SCHLECHTE Performance, VIELE Bugs (wenn auch noch erträglich, im Vergleich zu AoC z.B.). Hat das die Leute nicht beeinflusst zu gehen? Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das 6 voll (von mir aus auch 14 mittlere-leere) Server geschlossen werden mussten, weil die Leute sich unfair im T4-Sc behandelt fühlten. AoC hat auch nur noch 2 Server und Funcom bastelt an einem Addon, auch dieses Spiel wird nie die Krone des MMOs werden, vor allem, da dort auch Spielsysteme drin sind, die der Common-User nicht ab kann. WAR ist ein Nischenspiel, keine Frage, aber ich glaube nicht, dass 2010 die Server dircht gemacht werden in EU, vorher müssten noch 2 englische, 1 französischer und 2 deutscher Server geschlossen werden. Wobei mir natürlich ein Übernehmen des EU Betriebs von Mythic auch gefallen würde. Dann wären wir endlich die Flashhölle los ^^


----------



## Churchak (16. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> c) Die Unterschiede im Gear haben maßgeblichen Einfluss über den Kampfverlauf, wenn playerskill "ungefähr" gleich ist - classwins lassen wir mal außen vor, da 1 on 1 in WAR eh nicht erwünscht ist. Dennoch ergibt sich aus einer SG von RR70+ gegen eine SG von RR32 pro Spieler ein Vorteil von +12% crit (bleiben wir nur bei diesem einen Stat). Dieser wirkt sich "real" nur zu 8% (angenommen im Schnitt haben wir 30% mitigation - ein Tank hat sicher mehr, dafür ein Stoffi deutlich weniger) aus. Haben nun alle 6 Spieler diese 8% sind das gesammelt 48% mehr + crit (Heiler habens halt beim Heal usw.). Das ist als hätte man einfach einen Spieler mehr dabei (oder sogar 2) und das ist wohlgemerkt immer noch nur DIESER EINE STAT. Es gibt überhaupt keine realistische mathematische Chance, dass eine SG von frischen 40ern gegen eine SG von RR70+ gewinnen kann.



Du bist immer so verdammt schnell darin die 12% Kritt + ins Feld zu führen ,für die man im übrigen nicht rr70 sondern rr80 sein muss. Du erzählst also immer von ominösen RR80 SGs die im täglichem Spielverlauf eigentlich gar nicht existent sind. Aber was ist mit der unterschiedlichen Hardware die die Spieler nutzen ? Unterschiedlichen Verbindungen und daraus womöglich resultierenden Lags? Unterschiedlicher Charbeherrschung? Unterschiedlichen Reflexen? Unterschiedlicher Verarbeitung von Informationen und die Reaktion bzw Umsetzung selbiger? Ganz davon zu schweigen das es nicht das ultimative Rubbelsetup gibt womit man gegen jedes Gegnersetup immer gewinnt.
Diese Faktoren die gerade in nem PvP spiel recht gewichtig sind,da nicht immer und immer das gleiche 1 zu 1 abläuft, unterschlägst du immer wieder geflissendlich um deine These vom unbesiegbaren Vielspieler aufrecht zu halten.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es gibt doch aber eine Eintulung, oder irre ich da? Wie man das persönlich sieht ist ja eine Sache, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass sie z.B. T2 und T3 zusammengeschmissen haben? Und der Bolster-Buff, den gabs nun auch nicht in WoW und gibt es auch heute nicht.



Klar gibt es eine. Das was die Kritiker hier sagen ist, dass sie besser sein könnte - unabhängig davon wie sie bei WoW ist. Zudem wäre es doch kein Verbrechen, wenn man den "bolster-buff" beibehält und dennoch 32-39 und 40er einfach teilt. Umgekehrt würde ich es für absolut sinnvoll und gerechtfertigt halten, wenn WoW einen Bolster-Buff einführen würde, denn als 51er hat man im bis 59 BG auch kaum Spaß. Du verteidigst zwar den Ist-Zustand, was dein gutes Recht ist, aber das ist kein Argument wieso eine weitere Aufteilung im Endgame nicht sinnvoll wäre.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ein Stufe 61 Spieler damals auch ca nur 50% der Werte hatte, die ein Stufe 70 Spieler hatte. In WAR ist der Schritt lange nicht so groß, mit Anhebung des Bolster-Buffs wird der Spalt sogar verringert. Nicht umsonst gingen die BGs in WoW früher auch von 1-10; 11-20; usw. Da klappte es nämlich mit den Werten (wo bei das in WAR dennoch besser gelöst ist), aber von 60 auf 70 haben sich fast die Stats verdoppelt. Leute die mit 0-100+Dmg ins Spiel gegangen sind hatten am Ende des Levelns mit 350-600+dmg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieder dasselbe. Zahlen zu WoW (weil sie dort bekannt sind) und "gefühlte" Werte zu WAR - das hatten wir schon und dein eigenes mathematisches Beispiel gab dir Unrecht. Zusätzlich hast du immer noch überhaupt nicht verstanden was bei den Addons in HDRO und WoW passiert.

Nochmal für dich im speziellen:

Stufe 60 (Classic)

blau (casual) vs. 	Naxxraider T3 (hardcore raider - für casual unerreichbar)

ein T3 macht vlt. 5x so viel Schaden wie ein blauer casual

Addon kommt raus (BC)

61 casual bekommt T2 Gear vs. Naxxraider T3

der casual hat nun T2 equip und der Raider macht nur noch doppelt so viel Schaden.

Du gehst davon aus, dass mit dem Addon die Schere vergrößert wird, weil im allgemeinen die Werte stark ansteigen. Doch das ist völliger Humbug. Die Schere (zumindest die von der ich die ganze Zeit rede) bezieht sich nämlich auf den UNTERSCHIED in den Stats/Items zwischen einem Casual und einem Hardcore Spieler (nicht zwischen nackten Spielern und Hardcore Spielern) und mit dem Addon werden hier die Stats erstmal nahezu angeglichen (indem man dem casual ein extremes upgrade in Form von sehr mächtigen Questbelohnungen "in den Arsch schiebt" während der Lvlphase und der Raider sich in dieser Phase kaum bis gar nicht verbessert).

Es geht und ging nie um die absolute Stärke von Items. In MMOs zählt das nur in Relation und jeder kann nur die Items haben, die für ihn zugänglich sind. Gleichzeitig aber ist es nur vernünftig anzunehmen, dass jeder diese Items auch anzieht. Als nächtes kannst du ja argumentieren, dass man unter der Schere leidet, wenn man keine Items anzieht?




Pymonte schrieb:


> Von den 16 Servern waren aber kaum welche voll ausgelastet, als der erste Monat rum war. Und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass so viele Leute GEAHNT haben wie es wird, weil dann hast du sehr großes Vertrauen in die Menschheit^^ Die meisten sind nach dem ersten Monat gegangen, weil WAR kein WoW2 war und natürlich viel mehr gehyped wurde. Aber so wars bei RoM und auch bei Aion und buffed ist daran auch nicht so ganz unschuldig. Immerhin hat man gelernt und hält sich bei den anderen MMO Neuerscheinungen zurück. Hätte man kurz nach Release mit dem Servermerge begonnen wären vielleicht noch 8 volle Server da gewesen. Und wir wissen alle wie es zu WAR am Anfang stand: KEIN RvR, SCHLECHTE Performance, VIELE Bugs (wenn auch noch erträglich, im Vergleich zu AoC z.B.). Hat das die Leute nicht beeinflusst zu gehen? Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das 6 voll (von mir aus auch 14 mittlere-leere) Server geschlossen werden mussten, weil die Leute sich unfair im T4-Sc behandelt fühlten. AoC hat auch nur noch 2 Server und Funcom bastelt an einem Addon, auch dieses Spiel wird nie die Krone des MMOs werden, vor allem, da dort auch Spielsysteme drin sind, die der Common-User nicht ab kann. WAR ist ein Nischenspiel, keine Frage, aber ich glaube nicht, dass 2010 die Server dircht gemacht werden in EU, vorher müssten noch 2 englische, 1 französischer und 2 deutscher Server geschlossen werden. Wobei mir natürlich ein Übernehmen des EU Betriebs von Mythic auch gefallen würde. Dann wären wir endlich die Flashhölle los ^^



Ändert alles nichts daran, dass allen Fakten zu Folge die Spielerzahlen bis letzthin gesunken sind (Serverschließungen und Zusammenlegungen, Einstellung des Italienischen Supports, Kündigungen bei Mythic, angebliche Entlassung der Kreativabteilung die war nicht bestätigt wurde, aber andererseits kommt seither auch nichts neues, wofür man eine Kreativabteilung brauchen würde usw.). Natürlich hat ein großer Teil im ersten Monat aufgehört. Trotzdem haben auch nach 3, nach 6 und nach 12 Monaten weitere Spieler aufgehört und die Serverzahl wurde sukzessive verringert. Alle möglichen "jetzt bleiben die Spielerzahlen konstant" oder "jetzt gibts grad einen Zulauf und es werden wieder mehr" stammen von begeisterten WAR-Spielern wie dir und haben sich bisher in keiner logischen Weise gezeigt (Zahlen werden ja keine veröffentlicht). Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, die Abstände zwischen den Patches werden immer größer, die Zeit die man auf neue Dinge wartet immer länger usw. Nach jedem Server-merge war es kurzzeitig "brechend" voll auf bestimmten Servern. Nun gibt es nur noch zwei Server und die sind gut besucht, aber auch schon nicht mehr "brechend voll".

Spieler hören aus den verschiedensten Gründen auf, doch egal welche Gründe man dir nennt oder welche Verbesserungsvorschläge man bringt, du hörst nichtmal richtig hin. Das was Mythic macht wird bis aufs Blut verteidigt (tolle neue Szenariostruktur, braves Mythic hebt die "Bolstered Up" Variable um 2 Ränge usw.) und alle anderen Möglichkeiten werden irgendwie schlechtgeredet, Deine Argumentation gegen Xrealm Bgs ist ein super Beispiel:



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu deinen genialen Vorschlägen: CrossServer solls nicht geben, die haben zum Zusammenbruch des WoW PvPs geführt, da man gegen Spieler spielt, die man nicht kennt. Der RvR Aspekt verliert seine Bedeutung, jeglicher vergleichender Aspekt fehlt. Wurde aber auch oft genug im WoW Forum bemängelt. Es gehen zwar mehr BGs auf, aber das ist nur für den 0-8-15 PvPler gut. Ein RvR Spiel lebt aber vom Vergleich und man hat seine Freunde und Feinde. Man kennt sie, man hasst oder liebt sie. Ist wie beim Sport. Man mag seine eigene Mannschaft, zollt dem ein oder anderen Gegner respekt und findet die nächste Mannschaft voll scheiße. Mal abgesehen von technischen Problemen, z.B. den VP. Wer bekommt denn die VP, wenn die Spieler von 3 Servern kommen? Alle Gewinner? Obwohl im Sc nur 2 von Server A und die restlichen 10 von Server B waren? Oder gehen beide Server leer aus? Ja, man kann die SCs aus der Vp-Wertung nehmen, aber dann sind die Scs echt nutzlos.



Zum einen ist es völliger Schwachsinn, dass ein nennenswerter Teil der Spielerschaft in WoW gegen Xrealm BGs gewesen wäre, oder diese zum Zusammenbruch des WoW PVPs geführt hätten - wie kommst du auf sowas? PVP wurde nach den XRealm BGs viel häufiger genutzt als vorher, weil alle die vorher keine Lust auf 30 min + Warteschlangen bzw. gar keine BGs außerhalb von Primetime hatten plötzlich auch wieder Spaß am PVP finden konnten. Ein paar Aufschreier hat man immer, aber das hat man selbst bei so genialen Features wie dem Dungeon Finder. Der Großteil der Spieler in WoW war heilfroh, dass die XRealm BGs kamen, weil selbst auf gut besuchten Servern (von schwächer besuchten gar nicht zu reden) teilweise kaum BGs aufgingen oder man sehr lange darauf warten musste.

Dann treffen sich die Spieler halt im XRealm SC. Wo ist da bitte der Unterschied? Glaubst du, dann kennt man plötzlich gute PVPer nicht mehr, kann sich nicht im IRC oder dergleichen unterhalten etc.? Durch X-Realm würde man "mehr Mannschaften (SGs)" von verschiedenen Servern kennenlernen und respektieren und hassen lernen. Besonders gute PVPer fallen nach wie vor genauso auf.

Natürlich gäbe es einige technische Schwierigkeiten, doch nichts davon scheint mir jetzt unlösbar. VP könnte man prozentuell verteilen usw. da ließen sich sicherlich vernünftige Lösungen finden ohne den Sinn von Szenarios zu zerstören.

Das tun die Leute und zurück bleibt der harte Kern, der so lange unter sich bleibt und alle die etwas anderes möchten oder Änderungen oder Verbesserungen "militant" anflamed, bis das Spiel lamgsam lamgsam eingeht oder die Entwickler ihre Philosophie ändern und auch bei einem Patch eventuell 1 "hardcoreler" auf die Zehen treten um vielleicht 3 neue "casuals" zu gewinnen. Will ein Spiel erfolgreicher werden und "mehr Spieler gewinnen" sollte man eigentlich diejenigen fragen, die aufgehört haben und wieso. Immer weiter die "hardcore-community" zu bedienen, die sich lautstark in Foren zu Wort meldet ist wohl nicht der beste (und schon gar nicht der einzige) Weg.


----------



## pulla_man (16. Februar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Du bist immer so verdammt schnell darin die 12% Kritt + ins Feld zu führen ,für die man im übrigen nicht rr70 sondern rr80 sein muss. Du erzählst also immer von ominösen RR80 SGs die im täglichem Spielverlauf eigentlich gar nicht existent sind. Aber was ist mit der unterschiedlichen Hardware die die Spieler nutzen ? Unterschiedlichen Verbindungen und daraus womöglich resultierenden Lags? Unterschiedlicher Charbeherrschung? Unterschiedlichen Reflexen? Unterschiedlicher Verarbeitung von Informationen und die Reaktion bzw Umsetzung selbiger? Ganz davon zu schweigen das es nicht das ultimative Rubbelsetup gibt womit man gegen jedes Gegnersetup immer gewinnt.
> Diese Faktoren die gerade in nem PvP spiel recht gewichtig sind,da nicht immer und immer das gleiche 1 zu 1 abläuft, unterschlägst du immer wieder geflissendlich um deine These vom unbesiegbaren Vielspieler aufrecht zu halten.



12% crit bekommt man durch rr70, nicht durch rr80. auf wardb.com gibs nen renown calculator.

desweiteren hat man einfach mal ein wenig mehr stärke/leben/wille what ever man sich durch die hohe anzahl an rr punkten holen kann. und die durchaus bessere ausrüstung (vergleich kriegsherren/invasor mix gegen auslöscher) ist nun mal auch nicht zu verachten.

es sollte in 95% der fälle durchaus vorkommen, dass die sg mit rr70+ die sg mit rr40 ziemlich einfach besiegen kann.





OldboyX schrieb:


> Zum einen ist es völliger Schwachsinn, dass ein nennenswerter Teil der Spielerschaft in WoW gegen Xrealm BGs gewesen wäre, oder diese zum Zusammenbruch des WoW PVPs geführt hätten - wie kommst du auf sowas? PVP wurde nach den XRealm BGs viel häufiger genutzt als vorher, weil alle die vorher keine Lust auf 30 min + Warteschlangen bzw. gar keine BGs außerhalb von Primetime hatten plötzlich auch wieder Spaß am PVP finden konnten. Ein paar Aufschreier hat man immer, aber das hat man selbst bei so genialen Features wie dem Dungeon Finder. Der Großteil der Spieler in WoW war heilfroh, dass die XRealm BGs kamen, weil selbst auf gut besuchten Servern (von schwächer besuchten gar nicht zu reden) teilweise kaum BGs aufgingen oder man sehr lange darauf warten musste.
> 
> Dann treffen sich die Spieler halt im XRealm SC. Wo ist da bitte der Unterschied? Glaubst du, dann kennt man plötzlich gute PVPer nicht mehr, kann sich nicht im IRC oder dergleichen unterhalten etc.? Durch X-Realm würde man "mehr Mannschaften (SGs)" von verschiedenen Servern kennenlernen und respektieren und hassen lernen. Besonders gute PVPer fallen nach wie vor genauso auf.



zumal bei den 2 servern die wir in deutschland noch haben der zuwachs an "neuen" gesichtern im szenario doch merklich gering wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach 2wochen kennste auch die guten spieler von carroburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

"Wieder dasselbe. Zahlen zu WoW (weil sie dort bekannt sind) und "gefühlte" Werte zu WAR - das hatten wir schon und dein eigenes mathematisches Beispiel gab dir Unrecht. "

Fail. Ganz bestimmt nicht. Es hat nur besagt, dass die läppischen 12% Crit nicht der Hammer sind. Das ist und bleibt auch jetzt noch wahr, außer du wendest deine "eigene" Mathematik an (und weiterhin: rechne mir was anderes vor und ich geb dir recht. Aber Argumente bringst du bisher keine).
Und "gefühlte" Werte reichen doch. Anders wird heutzutage auch nicht geforscht, man nähert sich immer mehr dem "Real-Wert", der soweit unbekannt ist. Solange du das nicht falsifizieren kannst (und das kannst du nicht, da du ken Video, keine Daten oder sonstwas hast, wo du von einem RR80ger weggerubbelt wurdest ohne Chance), solltest du es einfach erstmal akzeptieren.

Zu deinem WoW-Addon Beispiel:
Wenn ich mit T3 ins Spiel gestartet habe, so habe ich auf Level 70 dann schnell Kara gehen können. Man hatte einen Vorteil, aber das wurde ja schon weiter vorne im Thread erklärt. Solange man nicht nach einem Addon erstmal eine Content Sperre vor gewissen Equip Inhalten hat, wird es immer eine Spitze, eine Elite geben, welche schneller ist und damit auch besser.
Als ich z.B. damals T4 gegangen sind, waren schon einige Gilden am Ende vom T5 Content. Dann haben wir aufgeholt und waren selber weiter oben, konnten dann schön in BT farmen und hatten dementsprechend dann wieder einen großteil gegenüber vielen anderen Spielern. Als WotLK kam hat ich T6 komplett, als ich dann 80 war hab ich das fast 1:1 gegen T7 getauscht. Hätte ich in der Zeit nicht schon studiert (und damit mehr Zeit fürs Spiel aufbringen können), dann wär ich vermutlich, so wie die meisten aus der Gilde/Raid, schon nach 1ner Woche 80ig gewesen und der Vorsprung zu den anderen Chars wäre wesentlich größer. Hier wirkt das trennen von Endlevel und Zwischenlevel. Eigentlich hätte man sogar mehrmals trennen müssen, da es schon alle 3-4 Level eine Zumutung war (wird übrigens nicht anders in Cata sein). Wobei das im PvE natürlich nicht auffällt, genauso wenig wie ein leererer Server.

Aber lassen wir das, ist nicht Thema.

" Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, die Abstände zwischen den Patches werden immer größer"

Zuerstmal habe ich nie behauptet, dass die Spielerzahlen nicht gesunken sind. Das aber einzig und allein auf die Scs zurückzuführen fand ich etwas gewagt.
Der Abstand der Patches wurde, entgegen deiner Behauptung übrigens nicht immer Größer. Patch 1.2.1 zu 1.3. waren noch 5 Monate. Danach kamen alle 1,5-2 Monate ein neuer Patch raus. Kann man sogar zurück rechnen. Ende Feb. kommt 3.1.4, ok, Mitte Dez kam 1.3.3 (wobei hier ja noch Weihnachten/Neujahr dazwischen liegt). Da kam ca 2 Monate davor 1.3.2 im Oktober, davor kam 1.3.1 im August usw.

"um einen ist es völliger Schwachsinn, dass ein nennenswerter Teil der Spielerschaft in WoW gegen Xrealm BGs gewesen wäre" 

Hab ich nie gesagt. Der damalige PvPler Part war gegen Crossrealms, zu dem Zähle ich mich übrigens auch. Und auch im Nachhinein (als man bei WotLK die 1k Winterränge entdeckt hat), hat so mancher (z.B. Karash der Forendino^^)auch bemängelt, dass das neue PvP System zwar eine schnelle Anmeldung ermöglicht hat (was man aber so kaum braucht, von 14-2 Uhr gegen auch bei WAR die Sz sehr schnell auf), aber der vergleichende Aspekt verloren gegangen ist.

"Dann treffen sich die Spieler halt im XRealm SC. Wo ist da bitte der Unterschied? Glaubst du, dann kennt man plötzlich gute PVPer nicht mehr, kann sich nicht im IRC oder dergleichen unterhalten etc.? Durch X-Realm würde man "mehr Mannschaften (SGs)" von verschiedenen Servern kennenlernen und respektieren und hassen lernen. Besonders gute PVPer fallen nach wie vor genauso auf."

Nein, denn Leute, denen ich in der Konstellation vielleicht nie wieder begegne, die ich nie im RvR sehe, die nie in der Stadt sind, mit denen kann man sich nicht vergleichen. Wie ja auch schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, die SGs sind ja selten immer nur in einer Konstellation unterwegs. Und Spieler X vom Server Y ist mit nicht wichtig, da kommt dann höchstens Furst auf oder Schadenfreude. Aber vergleichbar ist es nicht. Da ich mit diesem Spieler vielleicht 2 mal die Klinge kreuze, ihn nicht außerhalb des SCs kenne und auch nie außerhalb eines SCs gegen ihn kämpfen kann. Kannst du dich an einen einzigen Feind aus den WoW BGs erinnern, also jemand, der dir wirklich auf den Sack ging (weil er besser als du war) oder der auf deiner Seite brilliert hat und nicht von deinem Server ist? Sowas merktman sich vielleicht einen Abend lang, wenn man zufällig mehrmals mit den gleichen Leuten ins BG kommt, danach wars dass aber schon. Denn die Imba PvP Gruppe, die alle platt macht, gibts auch in WAR nicht, denn nur so eine Gruppe könnte vielleicht auch Serverübergreifend gefeiert/gefürchtet werden.

"VP könnte man prozentuell verteilen usw."

Oh ja toll, von meinem Server bin ich der einzige, juhu ich bekomm 1/12 der VP. Aber halt auf der Gegnerseite sind 10 von meinem Server, wenn die gewinnen bekommen die 10/12 der VP...argh, 0 Sieg Situation.
Oder meinst du eher: ich hab am meisten Schaden gemacht, daher bekommt mein Server die meisten VP und die anderen, obgleich ihr Beitrag genauso wichtig war zum gewinnen, gehen leer aus?

"Das tun die Leute und zurück bleibt der harte Kern, der so lange unter sich bleibt und alle die etwas anderes möchten oder Änderungen oder Verbesserungen "militant" anflamed, bis das Spiel lamgsam lamgsam eingeht oder die Entwickler ihre Philosophie ändern und auch bei einem Patch eventuell 1 "hardcoreler" auf die Zehen treten um vielleicht 3 neue "casuals" zu gewinnen. Will ein Spiel erfolgreicher werden und "mehr Spieler gewinnen" sollte man eigentlich diejenigen fragen, die aufgehört haben und wieso. Immer weiter die "hardcore-community" zu bedienen, die sich lautstark in Foren zu Wort meldet ist wohl nicht der beste (und schon gar nicht der einzige) Weg."

Am lautesten sind bisher nur die Leute, die ein Spiel zwanghaft zu dem machen wollen, was es nicht sein soll. In fast allen Foren, die sind übrigens genauso militant wie die "Hardcorler". Ein Spiel muss nicht und WAR kann nicht jeden Spielertyp ansprechen. Übrigens habe ich genug eigene Ideen für Änderungen, die meisten davon stehen im offiziellen Forum (Ideenkiste), die anderen schicke ich per Ingame-Tool. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und dir: Meine Hinweise/Nachrichten erreichen ihr Ziel. Deine nicht. Du setzt an der völlig falschen Stelle an und beschwerst dich dann, wenn keiner deiner Meinung ist. Btw muss man gar nichtmal so Hardcore sein um WAR zu zocken, dazu hat das Spiel viel zu viele Casuals.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Klar gibt es eine. Das was die Kritiker hier sagen ist, dass sie besser sein könnte - unabhängig davon wie sie bei WoW ist. Zudem wäre es doch kein Verbrechen, wenn man den "bolster-buff" beibehält und dennoch 32-39 und 40er einfach teilt. Umgekehrt würde ich es für absolut sinnvoll und gerechtfertigt halten, wenn WoW einen Bolster-Buff einführen würde, denn als 51er hat man im bis 59 BG auch kaum Spaß. Du verteidigst zwar den Ist-Zustand, was dein gutes Recht ist, aber das ist kein Argument wieso eine weitere Aufteilung im Endgame nicht sinnvoll wäre.



Mir kommt es so vor, als ob ich auf deiner Igno-Liste stehe, weshalb auch immer. 
Hier steht alles bezüglich einer Unterteilung der SZ im T4: Link


----------



## Churchak (16. Februar 2010)

pulla_man schrieb:


> 12% crit bekommt man durch rr70, nicht durch rr80. auf wardb.com gibs nen renown calculator.


stimmt und dabei hab ich das ding extra noch genutzt nun ja richtig bedienen muss auch gelernt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





pulla_man schrieb:


> desweiteren hat man einfach mal ein wenig mehr stärke/leben/wille what ever man sich durch die hohe anzahl an rr punkten holen kann. und die durchaus bessere ausrüstung (vergleich kriegsherren/invasor mix gegen auslöscher) ist nun mal auch nicht zu verachten.


welches man aber ausgleichen kann wenn man weiss was man macht.Gestern erst wieder erlebt ,BG reingekommen im Gegnerteam ne AE Rubelgrp viele bei uns glei "oh no wir werden sterben!!!" und schlussendlich doch das schönste und spannenste BG des Abends erlebt welches wir knapp 37X zu 34X verloren haben ,wir allerdings jeder mit gut 1-2k mehr RPs rausgegangen sind als besagte Rubbelgrp dank kleinerem RR.



pulla_man schrieb:


> es sollte in 95% der fälle durchaus vorkommen, dass die sg mit rr70+ die sg mit rr40 ziemlich einfach besiegen kann.



nur kämpft man in WAR ned ständig nur mit lauter RR40ern gegen lauter rr70 und als rr70 ned ständig nur gegen rr40.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. Februar 2010)

Nein das ist oft das Problem. Wenn man es überfliegt. WAR wird mit WOW verglichen und man zieht daraus seine Rechtfertigung.
Genau das ist falsch. Mythic hat Erfahrung mit MMOs und hat die 0 genutzt. Die haben ein WOW geschaffen, wie es zu alten Tag war. Dutzende selbe Skills, die aber andere Kosten hatten, zusätzliche Effekte oder wirkungsdauern die unklar hoch oder niedrig waren. Procs die im "Talent" Baum mehr als Sinnlos sind und andere übel Imba stark etc. Kein Gefühl für PVE/RVR ITems, kein Gefühl für das was die Menge möchte.

Nein Blizzard hat mit WOW Sehr schlecht angefangen. Es war verbugged, als Krieger fragte man sich wieso Overpower abgewehrt wurde und als Schurke fluchte man wenn Cheap Shoot aus dem Rücken parriert wurde. Man zweifelt am Feststecken, an BGs die unbalanced waren etc. Das alles hätte Mythic niemals machen müssen. Mythic ist selbst Schuld an ihrer Lage und Mythic hätte was machen müssen. Mythic hat die alten Konzepte genommen und sie nicht durchgezogen, weil sie gewisse Dinge dann doch nicht wollten und es nicht Mythic erstes MMO. Nein es ist Mythics 2. MMO mit RVR Hintergrund, also ihr zweites. Sie haben als WOW als Vorlage, Guild Wars als Vorlage gehabt und sie haben ihre Erfahrung aus DAoC, sie hatten sehr gutE Mitarbeiter auch teuer bezahlte Mitarbeiter, sie hatten EA als Geldgeber, der nicht einfach mal so Leute entlässt, sondern die Resourcen hat bei einem guten Projekt, auch mal Leute zu halten.

Firmen die Spiele entwerfen wie Mortal Online, Darkfall etc. wünschen sich genau solche Gegenbenheiten und dazu bekommt diese Firma noch eine Lore.
Das heißt sie mussten sich kein Volk ausdenken, keine Götterwelt, keine Monster, keine Dämonen, keine Fraktionen, keine Welt, keine aufbau oder Rechttsystem, sie hatten alles. Eine Komplett Lore sehr gut ausgearbeitet und vorallem mit sehr beliebten Elfen und Zwergen, sehr beliebten "Böses" und den eigentlich echten Grünen Orks und nicht diese die nach Ehre trachten und Haare habe =), auch wenn ich Warcraft Lore auch mag. Die einzigen wahren Orks die Grün sein dürfen sind die Warhammer 40k Orkze und noch die Fantasy Version, alle anderen Orks haben Grün nicht verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Sie hatten Geld, sie hatten Mitarbeiter und sie hatten Erfahrung. Sie hatten alles und davon 0 genutzt, ein Spiel entworfen dass einige von der Angebotsvielfalt auch Free2play bieten. ICh staune das Mythic 0 neues gewagt hat. 

Wenn im PVP Level einführt, muss man für Gleicheit Sorgen. Wenn man Items einführt, für Verfügbarkeit. Wenn man Bäume erschaft, für Balanced. Wenn man AE einführt, ein Bezugssystem das diese auch entsprechend Bewertet werden. Wenn man mit GCD arbeit, dann Sinnvoll Skills rausnehmen. Wenn man mit CCs arbeit, dann ein Sytem wo sie auhc Sinn machen. Wenn man Belagerungen in Warhammer Still will, gehört alles dazu und nicht nur 2 Kriegsmaschinen je folg und 1 Ramme, die man nicht bewegen kann! Dazu sollte man sich auch an die Lore halten, wenn man Items einführt. Was hat ein Runenpriester mit einem Schraubenschlüssel zu tun und ein Sonnenritter mit Sigmar? Wieso sollten Hochelfen den Mahlstrom aufgeben und eine Wehrstadt mit nur 12 Leuten bei einer PQ Eingenommen werden? Wo bleibt das Verhältniss, zu dem was man bekämpft. Wo bleibt der Reiz den Warhammer ausmacht, wo bleibt die Umsetzung davon. Das ich als Eisenbrecher oder Schwertmeister rumlaufe, reicht mir nicht. Ich will denn Weißen Turm sehen und das nicht durch eigentlich Exploiden, sondern direkt und will selbst um diesen Kämpfen und nicht um eine unwichtige zerschossene Elfen Burg? 
Im PVE sind sie auch nicht weiter gagen. Ihre Einfluss Items sind altes gefarme. Am Anfang gibt es nichts dafür und am Ende richtige Items, die dann aber sinnlos sind, weil man so gut im Level ist, dass man gleichwertige Items bekommen kann, außer man farmt gezielt nur Einfluss. PQs die ein guter anstaz waren und Umsetzung? Es ist einfach ein Open Encounter. Mobs die fast nie wirklich Skills nutzen, die nichtmal verlinkt sind. Keine Wirklichen Ideen die Kill Collectoren umzusetzen und diese "Trennung" von PVE und PVP. DAs man im PVP Lager nur Renownhändler hat und im PVE Lager nur Klassenlehrer etc. warum? Will man nun alles im WC anbieten oder nicht ... wo bitte ist da der Sinn?
Zu einem hat man BOs die winzig sind und deren Reichweite gerade mal so weit geht, wie der billige Copy und Paste Steinkreis und andere, da ist man gerade mal am Tor vom Anwesen und zählt als im BO befindlich. Dann Bos wo man Treppen hochsteigt und sonst wie weit laufen muss und andere, wo dass selbe Haus steht, die Flagge aber davor. Aber kein BO ist taktisch wichtig oder bedeutet etwa. Es ist nicht so, dass man dort spawned oder Kriegsmaschinen bauen kann oder nutzen oder freischalten von besonderen Dingen oder wenn man die Zone erobert, dass man was besonderes machen kann. Nein man erobert und dann geht man weiter und erobert wieder und dann erobert man zurück. Es gibt nicht das, man kämpft um ein Gebiet und bekommt dafür etwas oder wenn man es Kontrolliert hat man Optionen. Nichts ... keine Ideen.

Keine ideen für Überzahl und Unterzahl, nach über 1 Jahr ist das Underdogsystem ja recht billig, es macht sein Job. Aber es hilft nicht wirklich. Man kämpft um Dinge die nichts bedeuten und dennoch soll man in einer großen Armee kämpfen und um das Überleben seines Volkes etc. Ja was soll man nun, die Glanzgarde ist Zahlenmässig jetzt nicht so stark vertreten, dass über all in Ultuhan steht und selbst die Dunkelelfen Häuser können keine Armee aufstellen, die ganz Ultuhan überrennt, nicht zwei Häuser die sich bekriegen. Tzeentchs Herr ist groß, aber nicht so groß. Es gibt nicht nur den Rabenclan und bei den Orks kann niemals nur 1 Clans so viele Orks vereinen, wenn der waaghboss garnicht in der nähe ist. Eine Ork Armee lebt nur durch diesen, dass nimmt ja auch kein Ork übel. Denn man moscht sich eben untereinander, ist mindestens genau so cool. 

Nein nichts. Man hat ein Bündniss Vorgeschrieben bekommen, einen Weg für den Eroberungsfeldzug und einen Weg für das Erobern von Burgen. ABer das ist im PVP zu wenig. Die, die noch zocken denn macht es so spaß. Aber für eine Firma die DAoC erschaffen hat, ist dass doch echt sau wenig und dafür sollten die nicht noch so frech sein und Geld zu verlangen. Ich glaub wenn mir die DAoC Grafik gefallen würde, tät ich mich mit einem Barden zufrieden geben und als Suporrt/Healer durch die Natur laufen. Aber Mythic hat alles bekommen, eine Lore, eine Firma mit Geld und Erfahrung mit MMO und Community, davon haben die 0 genutzt. Die haben das Potenzial von Warhammer 0 ausgenutzt, die haben vieles einbauen wollen und haben es sich versaut, weil sie bei DEtails hängen geblieben sind, die keinen wirklich in einem MMO Interessieren. Die haben Easter Eggs, die nicht mal ausgearbeitet wurden. Das mit dem Snotling der schnarcht. Der steint rollt net. Weg und Bumm das war es. Kein Stein der auf den Goblin liegt, aber ein Eintrag ins Buch? Ja und ... wollten die sowas cooles machen oder nicht.

WAR zeigt das Problem auf, wenn man von Anfang an keine richtigen Konzept hat, sich während der Entwicklung umentscheidet (Berufe hatten die ja auch Zeit gekostet, Inventar musste her etc.) und dann im nachhinein etwas zu verbessern (Perfomance, Gebiete) etc. Kostet Geld und Zeit ohne Ende und die Kunden wandern ab, wenn dass Pakett zu wenig Bietet. Dann Lieber klein Anfang. Das Imperium ist riesig groß. Da bekommste Locker 50 Kampfgebiet und mehr rein, alles kein Problem. Elfen und Zwerge haben genug Gründe dort zu kämpfen und haben auch Armeen dort. Dunkelelfen Plündern ja eh immer rum und Chaos ... pah die sind oft genug da in Kulten und Feinde die man als Mobs verkaufen kann, bietet das Imperium so viele. Überraschungen durch Skaven auch. Man hat alles. Städte, Dörfer, Ruinen, Kultplätze, Heilige Orte und Wälder, Gebirge, See, Flüße etc. Man hat alles. Aber nein es musste ja mehr sein und wie wirkt es. Der Immer Gipfel ist billig gemacht, dass ne Tür, keine Wehrstadt. Die Phönixtore sind nur hohe Türen, keine Festungen. Wo bitte sind die waren großen Elfenfestunge, Zwergenwehrstädte? Wenn es zu viel ist, dann Weg lassen und erstmal andere Probleme angehen. Ist doch kein Problem. Aber es musste gemacht werden und das war ihr Fehler.
Sie haben im PVP auch nicht wirklich was neues geschaffen oder ein Ort für PVPler, sondern eigentlich nur eine alternative zu dem WOW PVP. Was von einigen ja nicht als PVP Gesehen wird. Darkfall ist PVP und da ist es einigen wieder zu hart, fullloot etc. Eve hat ein paar gute Ansätze und gute Idee, wie man open PVP, Sandbox und Gelgenheit unter einen Topf bekommt. Auf sowas kann man aufbauen.

Nein Mythic hat mit WAR ja nicht gerade was erschaffen oder Warhammer umgesetzt. Sondern einfach DAoC nochmal gemacht und das mit anderer Lore. Mehr nicht und dabei die selben Fehler gemacht wie WOW und DAoC am anfang, aber deren Fortschritte und Ideen (3 Fraktionen, große Lakes, Markensytem, Tokensystem, Gruppenskills) nicht umgesetzt. Sondern so, als hätte Mythic noch nie ein MMO gemacht, so wirtk WAR. Als wäre es ihr erstes MMO und sie haben sich damit zu 100% übernommen. 

Wenn Mortal nichts wird, ist es schade. Aber diese Firma hat mehr gewagt als Mythic in WAR gewagt hat. Dinge die für MMOs unüblich sind. Darkfall hat auch viel gewagt und AoC hat sich dann auch gut entwickelt, zwar etwas weg vom PVP. Aber eben erstmal eine Schiene gefahren und damit das Spiel verbessert. Jetzt können sie ihr PVP Ausbauen und wenn es funzt, haben sie auch irhe Leute. Was will WAR eigentlich PVP oder PVE, welchen weg wollen sie fahren? Welche Zukunft wollen sie angehen und wie wollen sie diese umsetzten. Was stellen sie sich vor, dass Items der einzige anreis am PVP sind?


----------



## OldboyX (17. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Fail. Ganz bestimmt nicht. Es hat nur besagt, dass die läppischen 12% Crit nicht der Hammer sind. Das ist und bleibt auch jetzt noch wahr, außer du wendest deine "eigene" Mathematik an (und weiterhin: rechne mir was anderes vor und ich geb dir recht. Aber Argumente bringst du bisher keine).
> Und "gefühlte" Werte reichen doch. Anders wird heutzutage auch nicht geforscht, man nähert sich immer mehr dem "Real-Wert", der soweit unbekannt ist. Solange du das nicht falsifizieren kannst (und das kannst du nicht, da du ken Video, keine Daten oder sonstwas hast, wo du von einem RR80ger weggerubbelt wurdest ohne Chance), solltest du es einfach erstmal akzeptieren.



Heutzutage wird über "gefühlte" Werte geforscht? In welcher Welt lebst du denn und auf welche Uni gehst du bitte?
Meine Mathematik bestätigt immer noch, dass 6 Spieler mit +12% crit gegen 6 Spieler ohne diese Chance gesammelt +48% Crit Vorteil haben (selbst nach deiner Theorie, in der 1/3 des Crit an Parry verpufft). Das ist ein einziger Stat, nimmt man alle anderen Stats noch dazu wirds noch mehr usw. Dazu hast du bisher nichts sagen können außer "es macht nichts aus". Sowohl die Zahlen als auch meine Erfahrungen gegen high RR Spieler zeugen vom Gegenteil.

Bring du doch mal Beweise für deine Theorie, dass es "nichts ausmachen würde" und auch eine Gruppe von RR40er gegen eine Gruppe von RR70+ gewinnt. Das sind einfach nur Hirngespinste.



> Zu deinem WoW-Addon Beispiel:
> Wenn ich mit T3 ins Spiel gestartet habe, so habe ich auf Level 70 dann schnell Kara gehen können. Man hatte einen Vorteil, aber das wurde ja schon weiter vorne im Thread erklärt. Solange man nicht nach einem Addon erstmal eine Content Sperre vor gewissen Equip Inhalten hat, wird es immer eine Spitze, eine Elite geben, welche schneller ist und damit auch besser.
> Als ich z.B. damals T4 gegangen sind, waren schon einige Gilden am Ende vom T5 Content. Dann haben wir aufgeholt und waren selber weiter oben, konnten dann schön in BT farmen und hatten dementsprechend dann wieder einen großteil gegenüber vielen anderen Spielern. Als WotLK kam hat ich T6 komplett, als ich dann 80 war hab ich das fast 1:1 gegen T7 getauscht. Hätte ich in der Zeit nicht schon studiert (und damit mehr Zeit fürs Spiel aufbringen können), dann wär ich vermutlich, so wie die meisten aus der Gilde/Raid, schon nach 1ner Woche 80ig gewesen und der Vorsprung zu den anderen Chars wäre wesentlich größer. Hier wirkt das trennen von Endlevel und Zwischenlevel. Eigentlich hätte man sogar mehrmals trennen müssen, da es schon alle 3-4 Level eine Zumutung war (wird übrigens nicht anders in Cata sein). Wobei das im PvE natürlich nicht auffällt, genauso wenig wie ein leererer Server.
> 
> Aber lassen wir das, ist nicht Thema.



Und was willst und willst du einfach nicht in deine Theorien mit einbeziehen? Faktor Zeit.

Der Vorsprung des hardcorelers ist bei einem Addon für einen bestimmten Zeitraum viel geringer als er es zum jeweiligen Endgame war. Wotlk ist kein gutes Beispiel mehr, da jetzt casuals immer maximal 1 Tier hinterherhinken, da schließlich der nächstbessere Tier immer über Marken erreichbar ist.

Doch in Classic hatte ein Casual nichtmal T1
In BC hatte ein Casual nichtmal T4

Raider und Vielspieler hatten T3 bzw. T6+ Dinge die für einen Casual einfach nicht zu erreichen waren.



> Zuerstmal habe ich nie behauptet, dass die Spielerzahlen nicht gesunken sind. Das aber einzig und allein auf die Scs zurückzuführen fand ich etwas gewagt.
> Der Abstand der Patches wurde, entgegen deiner Behauptung übrigens nicht immer Größer. Patch 1.2.1 zu 1.3. waren noch 5 Monate. Danach kamen alle 1,5-2 Monate ein neuer Patch raus. Kann man sogar zurück rechnen. Ende Feb. kommt 3.1.4, ok, Mitte Dez kam 1.3.3 (wobei hier ja noch Weihnachten/Neujahr dazwischen liegt). Da kam ca 2 Monate davor 1.3.2 im Oktober, davor kam 1.3.1 im August usw.



Wie du selbst sagst, zwischen großen Patchzahlen (1.2.1 und 1.3) waren 5 Monate, da hat sich auch viel getan. Jetzt versucht man kleiner Patches zu bringen, die aber in gleichem Abstand wie früher größere kommen und schlachtet jede noch so kleinste Kleinigkeit als "Inhalt" und Patch aus.



> Hab ich nie gesagt. Der damalige PvPler Part war gegen Crossrealms, zu dem Zähle ich mich übrigens auch. Und auch im Nachhinein (als man bei WotLK die 1k Winterränge entdeckt hat), hat so mancher (z.B. Karash der Forendino^^)auch bemängelt, dass das neue PvP System zwar eine schnelle Anmeldung ermöglicht hat (was man aber so kaum braucht, von 14-2 Uhr gegen auch bei WAR die Sz sehr schnell auf), aber der vergleichende Aspekt verloren gegangen ist.



Scroll hoch und lies selbst was du gesagt hast. Irgendwas von Xrealm war der Zusammenbruch des PVP usw. Ich habe nicht bestritten, dass ein paar Leuten das nicht gefallen hat, doch der breiten Mehrheit (über 80% der Spieler) hat es gefallen und zusätzlich hat es auch Spieler ins PVP gebracht, die vorher nicht daran teilgenommen haben. So etwas nennt man ein gutes Feature.



....



> Oh ja toll, von meinem Server bin ich der einzige, juhu ich bekomm 1/12 der VP. Aber halt auf der Gegnerseite sind 10 von meinem Server, wenn die gewinnen bekommen die 10/12 der VP...argh, 0 Sieg Situation.
> Oder meinst du eher: ich hab am meisten Schaden gemacht, daher bekommt mein Server die meisten VP und die anderen, obgleich ihr Beitrag genauso wichtig war zum gewinnen, gehen leer aus?


Dafür sind in nem anderen SC 10 Leute von deiner Seite und 0 von der gegnerischen. Du versuchst nur auf Druck Fehler zu finden um den Vorschlag irgendwie schlecht zu machen. Das ist alles kein Problem, das nicht lösbar wäre.

...



> Am lautesten sind bisher nur die Leute, die ein Spiel zwanghaft zu dem machen wollen, was es nicht sein soll. In fast allen Foren, die sind übrigens genauso militant wie die "Hardcorler". Ein Spiel muss nicht und WAR kann nicht jeden Spielertyp ansprechen. Übrigens habe ich genug eigene Ideen für Änderungen, die meisten davon stehen im offiziellen Forum (Ideenkiste), die anderen schicke ich per Ingame-Tool. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und dir: Meine Hinweise/Nachrichten erreichen ihr Ziel. Deine nicht. Du setzt an der völlig falschen Stelle an und beschwerst dich dann, wenn keiner deiner Meinung ist. Btw muss man gar nichtmal so Hardcore sein um WAR zu zocken, dazu hat das Spiel viel zu viele Casuals.



Wenn ich wollte, dass sich bei WAR etwas ändert, würde ich in erster Linie die Entwickler mit meinem Geld unterstützen. Das habe ich eine Weile getan, hatte aber nicht das Gefühl, dass mit meinem Geld sinnvoll am Spiel gearbeitet wird. Mir ist es relativ egal was sich jetzt bei WAR ändert und was nicht. Sollten sich die Sachen in eine Richtung ändern, die mich anspricht, werde ich eventuell auch mal mehr machen als nur die kostenlose Trial ab und zu. Aus meiner Sicht muss WAR etwas tolles ändern, dass mich (und andere) dazu bewegt zurückzukommen.

Festungen rausnehmen, Rank bolstering und 2. Rampe etc. reizen mich nicht im mindesten, da es für mich im T4 nach wie vor dasselbe Waithammer wäre. Rumreiten, rumwarten, lock abwarten, auf SC invite warten - not my cup of tea.

Das alles hat jedoch nichts damit zu tun, dass ich keine Meinung haben kann zu einem Patch, meine Vorschläge hier nicht posten dürfte usw. Wenn dem so wäre, dann ist doch alles was du hier schreibst genauso für die Katz. Wieso bist du überhaupt in diesem Forum? Du setzt an der völlig falschen Stelle an?


----------



## Pymonte (17. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Heutzutage wird über "gefühlte" Werte geforscht? In welcher Welt lebst du denn und auf welche Uni gehst du bitte?


TU Braunschweig. Wenn du mir verifizierte Daten über die Position eines Elektrons geben kannst, die genaue Ausbreitung von Photonen im Teilchen-Welle-Dualismus kennst und weißt, wann und wo ein Crossing Over auftritt, DANN weißt du vermutlich mehr als jeder Mensch auf diesem Planeten UND kannst mit realen Werten arbeiten. Bis dahin basieren alle Berechnungen und Theorien auf anderen Theorien und Vermutungen, die bisher nicht wiederlegt wurden. Sowas ist an sich nichts weiter als ein gefühlter Wert, da er nur so lange richtig ist, bis man etwas genaueres Weiß (bzw eine bessere Methode der Darstellung geufnden hat).


> Meine Mathematik bestätigt immer noch, dass 6 Spieler mit +12% crit gegen 6 Spieler ohne diese Chance gesammelt +48% Crit Vorteil haben (selbst nach deiner Theorie, in der 1/3 des Crit an Parry verpufft). Das ist ein einziger Stat, nimmt man alle anderen Stats noch dazu wirds noch mehr usw. Dazu hast du bisher nichts sagen können außer "es macht nichts aus". Sowohl die Zahlen als auch meine Erfahrungen gegen high RR Spieler zeugen vom Gegenteil."


Du hast Erfahrungen gegen High RRs? Als du vor X Monaten aufgehört hast, waren vielleich ein dutzend Spieler auf deinem Server 80 und nicht viel mehr in den 70gern. Und nun steht auch nur deine Erfahrung gegen meine, könnte ja auch sein, dass du dich einfach immer nur schlechter angestellt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man Oldboy, geh zur Schule. 12% Crit bei 6 Spielern sind nicht 48% Crit. Das ist ja direkt peinlich. Die Crit Daten der Gruppe kumulieren doch nicht. Wenn alle Mitglieder der Gruppe 12% Crit haben, dann hat die Gruppe gesamt 12% Crit (wir gehen der Einfachheit halber mal nur von DDs aus). Jeder Spieler mit weniger Crit senkt auch das gesamte Crit-Niveau der Gruppe. Aber es addiert sich nicht. Laut deiner Rechnung müsste in der Gruppe (12%*6 Mitglieder = 72%) jeder 0,72te Schlag aus der Gruppe ein Crit sein. Das wär dann tatsächlich Imba. Aber derzeit ist es eher so, dass bei 100 Attacken aus der Gruppe 12 critisch sind (oder, wie wir ja beide seit meiner Rechnung wissen, sogar weniger). Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass alle DDler vollkommen identisch sind. Ansonsten verstrickt man sich natürlich in einem System unendlicher Dimensionen, die man vielleicht mit nem PC errechnen kann, aber weit den Rahmen dieses Forums sprengen^^
Ums nochmal zu präzisieren: Laut deiner Rechnung würden bei 6 Attacken 4,32 critten. Immer. Bei jeder neuen "Runde". Das ist aber statistischer und stochastischer Nonesense. Würde Prozentrechnung so gehen, so würden z.B. eine Zellkolonie ab einer bestimmten Größe ein perpetuum-mobile sein, da ihre Stoffumsetzung/Produktion/Sterberate/Teilungsrate über 100% erreichen könnten. Und die nutzen sicherlich kein Diminishing Return (naja, an sich schon, durch Transkriptionsfaktoren, das bezieht sich aber mehr über optimale Energiausbeute und Teilungsvermögen und würde bei deiner Rechnung einfach hinfällig sein).



> Bring du doch mal Beweise für deine Theorie, dass es "nichts ausmachen würde" und auch eine Gruppe von RR40er gegen eine Gruppe von RR70+ gewinnt. Das sind einfach nur Hirngespinste.


Nicht "es macht nichts aus", sondern es ist nicht so schlimm wie du es darstellst.



> Und was willst und willst du einfach nicht in deine Theorien mit einbeziehen? Faktor Zeit.
> 
> Der Vorsprung des hardcorelers ist bei einem Addon für einen bestimmten Zeitraum viel geringer als er es zum jeweiligen Endgame war. Wotlk ist kein gutes Beispiel mehr, da jetzt casuals immer maximal 1 Tier hinterherhinken, da schließlich der nächstbessere Tier immer über Marken erreichbar ist.
> 
> ...


 Und? Was willst du nicht verstehen? Dass es immer Viel und Wenigspieler geben wird. Und das die Vielspieler den Wenigspielern immer vorraus sein werden. Der Vielspieler wird immer schneller sein, auch wenn er seine Spieldauer reduziert. Da er bis zu dem gewissen Zeitpunkt sich einen Vorteil erarbeitet hat. Der wirkt sich auch aufs Addon aus. Ist mir nun aber eigentlich Latte, da so ein Level Addon hoffentlich nie für WAR kommt. Sollen lieber neue RR bringen und die Renownfertigkeiten überarbeiten.




> Wie du selbst sagst, zwischen großen Patchzahlen (1.2.1 und 1.3) waren 5 Monate, da hat sich auch viel getan. Jetzt versucht man kleiner Patches zu bringen, die aber in gleichem Abstand wie früher größere kommen und schlachtet jede noch so kleinste Kleinigkeit als "Inhalt" und Patch aus.


 Die Gleichung musst du mir nochmal vorrechnen. Zwischen 1.2.1 und 1.3 liegen 5 Monate (und danach kam LdT) und die Patches danach kommen im 1,5-2 Monatsabstand. Das ist definitiv nicht der gleiche Abstand wie früher bei größeren, sonst wären wir jetzt nicht kurz vor 1.3.4 sondern vor 1.3.2



> Scroll hoch und lies selbst was du gesagt hast. Irgendwas von Xrealm war der Zusammenbruch des PVP usw. Ich habe nicht bestritten, dass ein paar Leuten das nicht gefallen hat, doch der breiten Mehrheit (über 80% der Spieler) hat es gefallen und zusätzlich hat es auch Spieler ins PVP gebracht, die vorher nicht daran teilgenommen haben. So etwas nennt man ein gutes Feature.






> Dafür sind in nem anderen SC 10 Leute von deiner Seite und 0 von der gegnerischen. Du versuchst nur auf Druck Fehler zu finden um den Vorschlag irgendwie schlecht zu machen. Das ist alles kein Problem, das nicht lösbar wäre.


 Ja, Mister Fairness. Die ganze Zeit über Statistiken, die es nicht gibt meckern, dass die Leute zwischen RRX und RRY so unfair behandelt sind, und es NIE einen Ausgleich gibt. Dann aber bei den SC fordern, dass es sich schon irgendwie einpendeln wird. Gut Server B hat 25% weniger Bevölkerung als Server A, wird also statistisch auch weniger VP generieren als Server A. Zusätzlich hat Server B noch ein Fraktionsungleichgewicht von 8%. Das heißt Fraktion X kann potentiell immer mehr Leute im SC haben als Fraktion Y. Usw usw. Sicherlich, irgendwie kann man das so halbwegs berechnen. Aber nicht ordentlich, ist ja schon jetzt schwierig, die max. Spielerzahl beider Fraktionen miteinzubeziehen in der SC Wertung.



> Wenn ich wollte, dass sich bei WAR etwas ändert, würde ich in erster Linie die Entwickler mit meinem Geld unterstützen. Das habe ich eine Weile getan, hatte aber nicht das Gefühl, dass mit meinem Geld sinnvoll am Spiel gearbeitet wird. Mir ist es relativ egal was sich jetzt bei WAR ändert und was nicht. Sollten sich die Sachen in eine Richtung ändern, die mich anspricht, werde ich eventuell auch mal mehr machen als nur die kostenlose Trial ab und zu. Aus meiner Sicht muss WAR etwas tolles ändern, dass mich (und andere) dazu bewegt zurückzukommen.
> 
> Festungen rausnehmen, Rank bolstering und 2. Rampe etc. reizen mich nicht im mindesten, da es für mich im T4 nach wie vor dasselbe Waithammer wäre. Rumreiten, rumwarten, lock abwarten, auf SC invite warten - not my cup of tea.


Tja, ich erlebe häufig Widerstand bei den Burg/BO Kämpfen und die Dessis sind da recht hartnäckig (wobei wir ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und RvR wird auch immer irgendwie so sein. Mal hat man erbitterten Widerstand, sodass man scheitert, mal gewinnt man und mal hat man eben "Glück" und die Gegner lassen sich nicht blicken.


> Das alles hat jedoch nichts damit zu tun, dass ich keine Meinung haben kann zu einem Patch, meine Vorschläge hier nicht posten dürfte usw. Wenn dem so wäre, dann ist doch alles was du hier schreibst genauso für die Katz. Wieso bist du überhaupt in diesem Forum? Du setzt an der völlig falschen Stelle an?


Ich diskutiere einfach nur unheimlich gern. Und ich reagiere auch nur auf deine Behauptungen. Da ich ja dennoch das Spiel unterstütze (wie du es so schön formuliert hast) und auch regelmäßig Tickets schreibe, von Animationsfehlern bis hinzu schwerwiegenden Bugs, oder im Forum mal was schreibe (ich wollt schon länger mal die 6 möglichen neuen Völker, die im Spiel umsetzbar sind, vorstellen und ihre Spielmechanik. Vampire z.B. oder mögliche neue Zonen, ein Teil davon steht ja sogar schon im Forum. Aber die zeit ist knapp gewurden in den letzten Tagen.), setze ich also auch an der richtigen Stelle an.


----------



## Pente (18. Februar 2010)

Manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl ich rede Thai oder einfach nur mit der Wand. Ihr könnt gerne diskutieren aber unterlasst die persönlichen Angriffe und irgendwelche Vergleiche mit Politikern u.d.g. das ist weder Gegenstand des Themas noch zeugt es von einem gutem, sachlichen Argumentationsstil.

*Aller letzte Warnung. Die nächsten die es nicht verstehen wollen haben eine sehr lange Auszeit vor sich!*


----------



## OldboyX (20. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> TU Braunschweig. Wenn du mir verifizierte Daten über die Position eines Elektrons geben kannst, die genaue Ausbreitung von Photonen im Teilchen-Welle-Dualismus kennst und weißt, wann und wo ein Crossing Over auftritt, DANN weißt du vermutlich mehr als jeder Mensch auf diesem Planeten UND kannst mit realen Werten arbeiten. Bis dahin basieren alle Berechnungen und Theorien auf anderen Theorien und Vermutungen, die bisher nicht wiederlegt wurden. Sowas ist an sich nichts weiter als ein gefühlter Wert, da er nur so lange richtig ist, bis man etwas genaueres Weiß (bzw eine bessere Methode der Darstellung geufnden hat).



Dein Vergleich hinkt hinten und vorne. Du redest von Theorien, die solange gelten, bis jemand ein Gegenteil beweisen kann. Zudem geht es da immer noch um Messdaten, die man hat, aber nicht unbedingt weiß wie sie zustande kommen oder gar wieso. Letztlich ist WAR ein völlig von Menschen gestaltetes System in dem der Mensch die mathematischen Rahmenbedingungen vorgegeben hat und man auch entsprechende Ergebnisse bekommt - hier gilt die Mathematik solange bis du beweisen kannst, dass die Mathematik als Modell falsche Ergebnisse liefert. 

Bei WAR gibt es kein vernünftiges Theorycrafting, was in erster Linie darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es nicht die Größe von z.B. WoW hat und vor allem nicht das kompetitive Endgame (world first raiden und Arena-PvP). Gäbe es solche Dinge, würde man sehr schnell und sehr deutlich sehen, welche Werte mehr lohnen, welche Skillungen usw. denn es gäbe auch Leute, die sich solche Mühen machen (notfall Logs auswerten usw.)

Auch würde zb. in einer sterilen x vs x Umgebung sehr schnell auffällig welche Balance Mängel es gibt und wie stark sich Equip wirklich auswirkt. Das alles gibt es nicht und deshalb kann jeder rumrennen und irgendetwas labern.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Du hast Erfahrungen gegen High RRs? Als du vor X Monaten aufgehört hast, waren vielleich ein dutzend Spieler auf deinem Server 80 und nicht viel mehr in den 70gern. Und nun steht auch nur deine Erfahrung gegen meine, könnte ja auch sein, dass du dich einfach immer nur schlechter angestellt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer derselbe billige "no skill" flame...



Pymonte schrieb:


> Man Oldboy, geh zur Schule. 12% Crit bei 6 Spielern sind nicht 48% Crit. ...



Die 48% kommen von 6*8 (deiner Realkritwerung über 1/3 Parry) und die 48% sind natürlich nur im Verhältnis zu sehen (deshalb auch +48% Vorteil).

6 Spieler je 20% crit = 120%
6 Spieler je 28% crit = 168%

Faktor 1,4 Vorteil

oder wenn du so magst

6 Spieler je 20 crits auf 100 Schläge = 120 crits auf 600 Schläge
6 Spieler je 28 crits auf 100 Schläge = 168 crits auf 600 Schläge

Faktor 1,4 Vorteil oder eben +48 crits gemittelt je 600 Vorkommnisse (heal, cast, melee whatever)


Falls das missverständlich zu der Leseweise geführt hat, dass die gesammelte Gruppe dann pro Spieler plötzlich 20%+48% crit hätte dann tut mir das leid, das ist natürlich Humbug. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass bei Berücksichtung nur eines einzigen Stats ein deutlicher Vorteil vorhanden ist.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Und? Was willst du nicht verstehen? Dass es immer Viel und Wenigspieler geben wird. Und das die Vielspieler den Wenigspielern immer vorraus sein werden. Der Vielspieler wird immer schneller sein, auch wenn er seine Spieldauer reduziert. Da er bis zu dem gewissen Zeitpunkt sich einen Vorteil erarbeitet hat. Der wirkt sich auch aufs Addon aus. Ist mir nun aber eigentlich Latte, da so ein Level Addon hoffentlich nie für WAR kommt. Sollen lieber neue RR bringen und die Renownfertigkeiten überarbeiten.



Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ein Addon diesen Unterschied zwischen Viel und Wenigspieler für einen bestimmten Zeitraum DRASTISCH verringert im vergleich zu vorher und nachher und somit das Gegenteil macht von "die Schere zu vergrößern", was von dir sturheil behauptet wird.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Die Gleichung musst du mir nochmal vorrechnen. Zwischen 1.2.1 und 1.3 liegen 5 Monate (und danach kam LdT) und die Patches danach kommen im 1,5-2 Monatsabstand. Das ist definitiv nicht der gleiche Abstand wie früher bei größeren, sonst wären wir jetzt nicht kurz vor 1.3.4 sondern vor 1.3.2



Nicht wirklich, sind von mir "gefühlte" Werte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Interessant ist hauptsächlich, dass bei dir zwischen 1.2.1 (April 16th) und 1.3 (June 16th) 5 Monate liegen? 
Laut http://warhammeronli....com/wiki/Patch

Doch ist mir das Wurst, hier kann man ewig streiten. Ich bin halt eben der Meinung, dass man jetzt zwar versucht monatlich einen Patch zu bringen, aber dafür kaum noch wirklich etwas geändert wird. Das ist imho eine Marketing Strategie um den Kunden vorzugaukeln, dass "viel am Spiel getan wird". Eigentlich muss man hier gar nicht groß rumreden, denn die Patchnumerierung spricht für sich. Würde WAR mit demselben Tempo weiterentwickelt werden wie zwischen 1.0 und 1.3 müssten wir schon 1.4 haben.
1.0 - 1.1 ~ 4 Monate
1.1 - 1.2 ~ 3 Monate
1.2 - 1.3 ~ 3 Monate
1.3 - 1.4? ~ bis jetzt 7 Monate

Aber natürlich gibts dafür auch 100 mögliche Ausreden und man hat jetzt plötzlich beschlossen (zufälligerweise) die Nummerierung anders zu handhaben und lieber "kleiner" Patches "öfter" zu bringen usw. Meine Meinung ist halt, dass man bei der ursprünglichen "Roadmap" mal den Rotstift angesetzt hat.




Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, Mister Fairness. Die ganze Zeit über Statistiken, die es nicht gibt meckern, dass die Leute zwischen RRX und RRY so unfair behandelt sind, und es NIE einen Ausgleich gibt. Dann aber bei den SC fordern, dass es sich schon irgendwie einpendeln wird. Gut Server B hat 25% weniger Bevölkerung als Server A, wird also statistisch auch weniger VP generieren als Server A. Zusätzlich hat Server B noch ein Fraktionsungleichgewicht von 8%. Das heißt Fraktion X kann potentiell immer mehr Leute im SC haben als Fraktion Y. Usw usw. Sicherlich, irgendwie kann man das so halbwegs berechnen. Aber nicht ordentlich, ist ja schon jetzt schwierig, die max. Spielerzahl beider Fraktionen miteinzubeziehen in der SC Wertung.



Immer noch nichts, das man nicht lösen könnte. Perfekt ist kein System (das ist es aber eben auch jetzt nicht und ich glaube, dass meine Vorschläge es "besser" machen würden).
...



Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere einfach nur unheimlich gern. Und ich reagiere auch nur auf deine Behauptungen. Da ich ja dennoch das Spiel unterstütze (wie du es so schön formuliert hast) und auch regelmäßig Tickets schreibe, von Animationsfehlern bis hinzu schwerwiegenden Bugs, oder im Forum mal was schreibe (ich wollt schon länger mal die 6 möglichen neuen Völker, die im Spiel umsetzbar sind, vorstellen und ihre Spielmechanik. Vampire z.B. oder mögliche neue Zonen, ein Teil davon steht ja sogar schon im Forum. Aber die zeit ist knapp gewurden in den letzten Tagen.), setze ich also auch an der richtigen Stelle an.



Ja und das ist ja auch sehr löblich, dass du das machst. Ich habe das auch eine zeitlang gemacht aber wie gesagt nicht das Gefühl gehabt, dass entsprechend auf dieses Feedback reagiert wird/wurde und meine Ausflüge zurück zu WAR haben mich immer wieder erschreckt mit Bugs, die ich noch aus der Open-Beta kenne (und dort schon ingame reportet habe). 

Wäre ich Rogue würde es mir in WoW aber wohl ähnlich gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vanish bug ftw.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Februar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich hinkt hinten und vorne. Du redest von Theorien, die solange gelten, bis jemand ein Gegenteil beweisen kann. Zudem geht es da immer noch um Messdaten, die man hat, aber nicht unbedingt weiß wie sie zustande kommen oder gar wieso. Letztlich ist WAR ein völlig von Menschen gestaltetes System in dem der Mensch die mathematischen Rahmenbedingungen vorgegeben hat und man auch entsprechende Ergebnisse bekommt - hier gilt die Mathematik solange bis du beweisen kannst, dass die Mathematik als Modell falsche Ergebnisse liefert.



Ums kurz zu sagen: Solange man nicht die echten Daten kennt, rechnet man ÜBERALL mit Näherungswerten. Solange Mythic nicht die Formeln für WAR rausgibt, rechne ich auch hier nur mit empirischen Werten (also vermuteten) und Näherungswerten.



> Bei WAR gibt es kein vernünftiges Theorycrafting, was in erster Linie darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es nicht die Größe von z.B. WoW hat und vor allem nicht das kompetitive Endgame (world first raiden und Arena-PvP). Gäbe es solche Dinge, würde man sehr schnell und sehr deutlich sehen, welche Werte mehr lohnen, welche Skillungen usw. denn es gäbe auch Leute, die sich solche Mühen machen (notfall Logs auswerten usw.)


In WAR gibt es kein Theorycrafting, weil die Formeln nicht bekannt sind. Bei WoW wurden alle Formeln zum Spiel rausgegeben, daher konnte man dann auch alles durchrechnen, von Optimalskillung bis benötigtem DPS für Boss X. Dmg Meter und andere Sammellogs gibts schon sau lange bei WAR und Berechnungen auch. Meistens scheitern sie aber eben daran, dass man nicht genau die Verknüpfung der Werte kennt. Oder weiß, ob ein Faktor nun eine Konstante oder Variable ist. Manchmal haut nämlich beides hin.



> Auch würde zb. in einer sterilen x vs x Umgebung sehr schnell auffällig welche Balance Mängel es gibt und wie stark sich Equip wirklich auswirkt. Das alles gibt es nicht und deshalb kann jeder rumrennen und irgendetwas labern.
> Immer derselbe billige "no skill" flame...



Ersteres gibt es aber nicht und es ist daher einfach abstrakt so zu behaupten, WAR WÜRDE unter diesen und jenen Sonderbedingungen nicht gut funktionieren, da diese aber NICHT im Spiel existieren, muss das nun überall so sein. Eher ist es wohl so, dass es in der sterilen x vs x Umgebung sicherlich Mängel gibt, da diese aber nicht gewollt ist, negiert sich das einfach. Ich kann mir im Labor auch immer neue Sonderfälle ausdenken, das irgendwas passiert, wenn ich bestimtme Faktoren ausschalte, aber da ich solche Zustände nicht hervorrufen kann, sind sie damit auch erst einmal irrelevant.

Ironclad ist übrigens ein 6vs6 Szenario, wir werden ja sehen ob die Leute dort die ach so enorme Inbalance von WAR spüren werden.

Zum 2.: Das war kein No Skill Flame, sondern ein No Exp Flame. Denn Skill hat im Endeffekt nichts mit der Spielererfahrung über das Spiel zu tun, geschweige denn damit, dass man mit skill den Werdegang eines Spiels einschätzen kann.




> Die 48% kommen von 6*8 (deiner Realkritwerung über 1/3 Parry) und die 48% sind natürlich nur im Verhältnis zu sehen (deshalb auch +48% Vorteil).
> 
> 6 Spieler je 20% crit = 120%
> 6 Spieler je 28% crit = 168%
> ...



q.e.d



> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ein Addon diesen Unterschied zwischen Viel und Wenigspieler für einen bestimmten Zeitraum DRASTISCH verringert im vergleich zu vorher und nachher und somit das Gegenteil macht von "die Schere zu vergrößern", was von dir sturheil behauptet wird.


 Naja, sieht halt jeder anders. Es ging mir auch nicht nur um diesen Aspekt. Ich find auch x neue Level einfach bekloppt und auch die Vergrößern die Schere, nicht nur wegen der Levelgeschwindigkeit. Sondern ein Spieler ohne Addon hat einfach keine Chance mehr. Sowas ist aber für ein RvR Spiel Gift. Aber das es nicht so laufen muss hat ja DAoC gezeigt, wobei da auch einige grobe Schnitzer bei den Addons waren.



> Nicht wirklich, sind von mir "gefühlte" Werte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und zwischen Patche 1.3.1 und Patch 1.3.2 liegen nur 2 Monate. Da kam natürlich kein neues Gebiet, aber das brauchte man ja im Endeffekt eh nicht. LdT ist eh nur zum Levelgrinden und für ein paar PvEler.



> Doch ist mir das Wurst, hier kann man ewig streiten. Ich bin halt eben der Meinung, dass man jetzt zwar versucht monatlich einen Patch zu bringen, aber dafür kaum noch wirklich etwas geändert wird. Das ist imho eine Marketing Strategie um den Kunden vorzugaukeln, dass "viel am Spiel getan wird". Eigentlich muss man hier gar nicht groß rumreden, denn die Patchnumerierung spricht für sich. Würde WAR mit demselben Tempo weiterentwickelt werden wie zwischen 1.0 und 1.3 müssten wir schon 1.4 haben.
> 1.0 - 1.1 ~ 4 Monate
> 1.1 - 1.2 ~ 3 Monate
> 1.2 - 1.3 ~ 3 Monate
> ...



Das kann gern deine Meinung sein. Dazu solltest du dir vielleicht mal die News zu 1.3.4 durchlesen (also im Mythic Forum). Dort wird nämlich öfter mal erwähnt, dass man das neue SC System gern testen lässt und das man etwas unter Zeitdruck steht, da man doch gern das Polishing von WAR bald abgeschlossen haben möchte, damit man die Asia Version auf den Markt bringen kann. Das heißt, die Roadmap steht vielleicht schon seit längerer Zeit erstmal auf Polishing für neue Release Orte. Was danach kommt werden wir ja nach dem Asien Release sehen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn man die Formel rausgibt, ist es kein Theorycrafting. Wenn Firmen aber nichts gegen gewisse Formeln sagen, kommen sie Näherungweise heran. Guild Wars hat auch kein großes Theorycrafting und funktioniert super, was so gewisse Dinge angeht. Also Theorycrafting muss ich auch sagen ist nicht alles. Aber es fehlt der Bezug, eben dass zu wirkliche Gewicht. Nach dem Motto Jack of all Classes und dann in gewisse Richtungen entwickelt. Denn viele Skills sind Bund durcheinander gewürfelt und damit hat man kein vergleich. Man kann nicht den Skill 1 mal Range und 1 mal Meele machen. Das geht nicht wirklich auf, solange nicht etwas vergleichbares existiert, was eben ein Verhältniss zu lässt und damit auch ein "wie stark darf der Skill sein". Es gibt auch Tankklassen die Magieschaden machen und von Weaponskill ja nun nur zum Teil profitieren. Dann gibt es wieder Skills die gegen die Rüstungsdurchschlagung von Gegner gehen usw. Das heißt also man hat nie einen wirklichen Vergleich. 
Items machen viel aus, da beide Seiten enorm abhängig sind. Die Offensive um an den Avoid vorbei zu kommen und für Schaden, die Deffensive um genau dass zu vermeiden. Das Problem man weiß nicht wirklich wie stark sich diese Offensiven Skills auf Deffensive Dinge auswirken. Also man könnte es mit Hold the Line ermitteln. Da es 3 mal stackt. Aber an sich ist es sonst enorm schwer. Da es keine Basis gibt. Sondern nur Stats und dann X Varianten diesen zu erhöhen oder zu Verringern. Dabei gibt es kein System.
Debuffs gibt es als sinlge und ae, obwohl sie den gleichen Wert verändern und genau auf der gleichen Höhe? Es gibt sie als PRoc, als AP Kosten, als 2.pool Kosten und natürlich auch als Taktik. Es gibt kein Bezug dazu. Man hat sie als Buff für die Gruppe, als Single Buff oder selbst Buff oder proc etc. Es gibt kein bezug von den Skills. WAR hat nicht so viel Skills, wie es einige gern hätten. Es hat viele Skills, aber meistens nur die selben und dann halt aber auch total unterschiedlich verteilt. Deswegen ensteht auf dauer gesehen ein großes Problem. Einmal die Items und deren Stats und zum anderen das Skillchaos. Also fixed man hier und da und dort, damit es ausschaut als macht man was. Dabei ändert man immernoch Tooltips oder "Bugs", die eigentlich vielleicht gar keine Sinn. Sondern eine Art Balanced, dass der Skill was machte, was er eigentlich nicht sollte. Ein Bug ist zwar so gesehen genau sowas, außer man glaubt Keydar, aber an sich ist es keiner. Denn wer sagt uns nicht, dass Mythic einfach nicht probiert hat welche Auswirkung ein SKill hat und die Auswirkung war zu stark und man ändert es. 
Mythic zeigt als kein wirkliches Verständniss für seine Skills und für seine Klassen. Denn sonst täten sie mal Kommentare abgeben zu gewissen Änderungen oder warum sie jetzt mal hier was machen. Fast 0 Informationen, es wird was geändert, weil sich paar Beschwert haben. Aber wie kommt Mythic auf diese Ideen? 

Nein Level ist für RVR Gift, egal wie man es anstellt. Man muss dafür sorgen, dass man fix im PVP auf das selbe Level kommt. Aber was nochmehr gift ist, ist neben so wichtigem Level, wichtige Items und fast 0 Optionen im PVP. Ich muss die BOS erobern und die Burgen, egal wie ich es mache und ich muss dann halt durch das eine Tor und den Keeplord töten. Wenn eine Zone gelockt ist, hat man sozusagen das Gebiet erobert und fertig, auf zum nächsten Lake. Aber warum erobere ich dann die Zone? Was birngt mir der Lock außer Sinnfrei RP und noch mehr Einfluss und bissel XP, aber nur wenn ich zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am richtigen Ort bin. Nein RVR hat fast 0 Konzept. Man hat den Lake, da soll man sich Prügeln und richtig durchdacht ist es nicht.
Wie viele Spieler wollten sie denn haben? Wollten sie viele oder wenige? Die Lakes sind typische BGs und mehr nicht. Sind also für 3 KTs pro Seite gut ausgelegt, da funzt alles. Aber wenn es wirkliche Massenschlachten mit 6KTS pro Seite werden und mehr, wird es eng. Aber wo wollten sie denn hin? Wollten sie so viele Spieler oder nicht.
Hatten sie gedacht ihr Tierkonzept geht auf. Wenn man nach unten keine Möglichkeit mehr hat im RVR zu helfen, aber als 40er campe und cheate ich ne T1 PQ und bekomme RP für den Zonenlock? Ist das ziel gewesen. Das man Leute Belohnt, für Dinge die sie garnicht beeinflussen können, weil sie sonst ein Huhn werden. Wer kam überhaupt auf die Billige Lösung ein Huhn zu erschaffen. Warum werden nicht AFkler zum Huhn, RP FArmer? Warum Leute die 1 Level über Cap sind? Warum passt man nicht nach unten an und erlaubt eben nur gewisse Caps in diesem Bereich. Man capt doch sonst alles billig und hinrlos. Cap ist ne billige Lösung und fertig, nichts weiter. Also capt man einfach die T1 von Stats her und Ende und MasteryPoints und gibt Skills ein Level und nur ab diesen kann man sie nutzen, damit kann man die welt öffnen. Nein sowas wird nicht gemacht. Weil paar Leute rum geheult haben, dass man in WOW von 60err/70er/80er gefarmt wurde und becampt, muss man diese Bestrafen. weil campen ja PVP zerstört. Das man aber im SC aufeinmal nur mit Zergen gewinnt und als Lösung SC abschaft, die garniemand mag und nicht kommt mit, dem SC Patch ... das ist dann ne Lösung für das SC Problem? Items einführen und weniger SC zur Auswahl? Man führt Items ein die unfair sind. Weil Leute die 40 sind organisieren sich die Waffen des 1. Rang und bekommen das 5 Fache vom alten Rang, machen aber genau das selbe wie Vorher? Warum schüttet man dann diese Marken aus. Warum net nur 1 Marken Typ für SC und denn bekommt man eben nicht nur fürs Dabei sein, sondern fürs GEwinnen! und für nichts anderes. Dafür kosten die Dinge eben auch anders und nicht 300 davon und die nächsetn nochmal etc. Nein das ergibt kein Sinn, dass ist nur Hirnloses farmen was damit erschaffen wird. Kein wirkliches gezieltes Erarbeiten durch Siege, Fortschritte der eigenen Seite, Eroberungen, Taktiken etc. Nein fürs Zergen bekommt man Marken. 

Nein Mythic hat 0 Ideen gehabt für WAR und hat auch kein Konzept gemacht, was wirklich zeigen lässt wohin das Spiel sich entwickelt. Sie setzten von Tag 1 eine Grenze, die sie jetzt shon fast mit alternativen Erreicht haben. Auch ist es kein Konzept das man für PVE ITems 0 RR zahlt und PVP Items RR55+, obwohl es so gesehen kaum unterschiede gibt. Auch wenn bei WOW Resilence so ein Ding ist, ist es doch ein reiner PVP STat und damit kann man ITem Level verbrennen. Weil man nicht will das Leute mit gutem PVE Zeug, gut im PVP sind und Leute mit gutem PVP Zeug gut im PVE. DAs gibt es nicht. Nur hatte ich das damals schon schlecht gefunden und jetzt zeigt es sich. Will man nun PVE von PVP abgrenzen oder nicht! Sie wäre deutlich besser gefahren, die Items einfach gleich zu werden und einfach die Option lassen hier und da paar Tokensfallen zu lassen und fertig. Ansich gibt es 3 Sets pro Klasse für jeden Mastery 1 und davon je 3 Stück oder 4 und Tokens bestimmen halt bissel das aussehen und fertig. Aber man bekommt im PVE eben nur was weiß ich 3 Tokens von 8 die restlichen gibt es nur im PVP. Also nach dem Motto wir schränken eben im PVE die Items etwas ein und geben dme PVE nicht komplette Sets. Die man nur übers PVE erfarmen und Items die man sogar mit Level 25 erfarmen kann. Aber die Insignen gibt es nur für die 40er, weil die ja das SC Bestimmen und was anderes machen als der 32. 

Wenn als Items nichts ausmachen und Level etc. Warum bekommt dann ein 40er mit Rang 2 Insi Items, mehr Insis als der 32 oder der 40 ohne ein Rang Insi Item? WArum sie machen alle das selbe. Es werden also Leute mit besserne Items und mehr Farmlust belohnt, egal was sie dann machen. Nein es muss immer den selben Lohn geben, für die selbe Arbeit und Bonis gibt es fürs Gewinnen halt etc. Aber nicht das man anfängt Leute zu belohnen die nur Zergen und halt dann mit den Marken sich neues Item kaufen und dann wieder nur zergen, egal ob Sieg oder Niederlage. Mythic hat selbst jetzt nach Land of the Death (da ist das Marken system schon affig gelöst Silber Gold etc. X Tausende Marken, aber fürs Silber bekommst fast nichts aber wenn 1 Marke und für Gold bekommst viel aber erst ab 20 Marken?), nach Marken Einführung im PVP 0 Gefühl für das Markensystem und dessen Potenzial. Man belohnt einfach alles mit Marken, dass macht ja Sinn und dann lässt man Items (weil man so gut an Marken kommt) eben X Hunderte Marken kosten. Nein dann lieber weniger Marken, aber dafür für Siege belohnen, in Questreihen und Ketten, im PVE teilweise und im PVP ausschließlich. Für das Töten von X Spielern, erboern vom Xthen BO und wenn man ne Zone gelockt hat, bekommt man eben auch Marken und bekommt besondere Quests, an dessen Ende Marken und Items warten, die aber nur funzen wenn man das Gebiet Kontrolliert. So das eben der Zonen Lock mehr ist als nur nacktes RP und XP/Einfluss. Sondern eben wirklich die Zone gehört mir und jetzt mach ich auch was damit. So ist es nur Zone erobern und zur nächsten oder auf den Feind warten. Leute die mit kämpfen, werden nur belohnt wenn sie beim Tick dabei sind. Das find ich ungerecht. Also der Zonenlock muss wenig RP/XP geben. Aber dafür Optionen freichschalten, genau so wie bei Neutral und wenn man dsa Gebiet nicht hat. Eben Optionen Dinge zu machen, Quests anzunehmen oder Sachen zu erobern. Das man auch besondere Gegenstände Nutzen kann etc.

Nein für PVP ist es gift Rezzen als Hauptskill zu haben, ohne denn fast keine Burg zu erobern ist. Für PVP ist Gift wenn man nur Items als Motivation hat, für PVP ist gift wenn es kein Bezug auf ein Basissytem gibt (jede Klasse eben X Skilsl hat, die an sich die selben sind wie andere Klassen, nur eben mal so und mal so), für PVP ist auch Gift das man immer wieder das selbe zu machen hat. Klar WOW bietet auch nicht sonderlich viel Optionen, aber wie alt ist WOW? Wie alt ist WAR? Ich vergleiche ja auch net die Grafik von Aion oder AoC mit der von WOW, dass ist einfach unfair. Wenn ich jetzt aber WAR mit WOW vergleiche, was PVP angeht. Sehe ich nur zwei wirkliche Unterschiede die ins Auge Springen ... PVP und Klassenanzahl. Beim Detail aber hm ... die Klassen sind garnicht so viele wie sie vorgeben und die Mechaniken teilweise nicht durdacht. Im PVP hingegen ist der Hauptunterschied zu WOW, dass man mit Zonenlock im Endgame weiter kommt und das der große PVP Endboss ein PVE Tank/Spank mob ist. Aber der Rest ist wie bei WOW und deswegen mögen auch einige gegangen sein, weil WAR zu stark WOW ist und im PVE haben sie eh 0 Chancen. Die haben ja selbst im PVE kaum ne chance gegen Guild Wars und Guild Wars 2 ist im kommen, mal sehen ob sie sich mühe geben. WAR aber kann nur funktionieren, wenn Mythic mal mehr macht als nur kleine Fehler anpassen. Wenn sie mal Konzepte überdenken und neu einordnen.

Mythic hat eben bei WAR kein Konzept gehabt, keine wirkliche Zielstellung ... das einzige was sie wollten. Sie wollten von der MMOwelle Profitieren und sich ihre Kunden sichern. Nur das schaft man nicht, in den man einfach ein free2play macht und dafür Geld verlangt. Nur wenn man Dinge bietet, die andere Bezahl MMOs halt nicht wirklich haben oder man Dinge deutlich verbessert. Man brauch aber egal ob F2P oder Bezahl MMO ein eindeutiges Ziel und eindeutige Konzepte, auf den man aufbauen kann und die man eben erweitern kann.

Polishing bei WAR? Lol die wollen echt nur Geld machen, einfach nur so viel Geld aus dem Spiel ziehen wie es geht. Also fix noch aufden Asia Markt und damit bissel Geld bekommen. Aber wirklich polishing ist bei dem Spiel viel zu wenig. Dazu find ich bietet es für Asia Markt zu wenig. Gut farmen kann man bis zum erbrechen bei WAR, aber mehr auch nicht. Wenn ich Blade and Soul sehe oder andere Spiele, da sind Kampfsystem die umgesetzt werden oder wenn man bei Aion diese Videos anschaut ... da kommt noch viel auf ein zu. Aber bei WAR? polishing ist gut, dass hört sich an als wäre ihr Spiel wirklich perfekt und müsste nur nachgebessert werden und dann kann man sich ums Endgame kümmern. Aber dabei gibt es viele Dinge, die nicht wirklich aufgehen oder erst noch mit der Zeit zum Prob werden. Aber naja Mythic spricht eben nicht wirklich mit der Community und das mit den SC hätten sie schon ewig machen können, was wollen die denn noch erforschen? Die SC Sind größtenteils billig gemacht und schlecht durchdacht. Aber das ist kein Grund nein, die Auswahl war es schon immer und das man kein "Pool" hatte, dass wollten ja die Leute.
Gut ein Pool ist es nicht, dass alte System wurde nur so geändert. Das man jetzt mit jedem Tier paar neue SC zu sehen bekommt. Aber die SC selbst sind nicht anders und Northen Watch schön und gut, aber von T1-T4 ist es doch Langweilig. Wie bei WOW WS, aber ich erinnere mich an die, die hier die Menge der SC ja genannt haben und meinten, dass bei WAR die SC deswegen nicht langweilig sind, weil es ja mehr gibt als bei WOW. Das man nach Eye of Storm, schien gut überlegt hat wie man ein BG interessant macht, dass ist was anderes. Meine alle BG sind unterschiedlich, von der mechanik und spielgefühl. Auch wenn natürlich in einigen gern hirnfrei gezergt wird, aber dort gewinnt man net wegen dem Zerg. Bei WAR gewinnt man oft SC durch Zergen. Nein nicht das System der auswahl ist das Problem. Das Problem ist die Gruppenzusammenstellung, die mehr als Chaotisch und unlogisch ist etc. und natürlich das tollste von allem die SC Mechanik. Also dort sollten sie angreifen und nicht bei sowas unwichtigem wie die Auswahl, dass hätten sie schon vor 1 Jahr machen können. Dazu brauchen die net 1 Jahr zum erforschen und die community befragen. wenn die echt 1 Jahr brauchen um zu sehen, dass die SC Probleme haben, dann ... guten Nacht .p


----------



## OldboyX (21. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu sagen: Solange man nicht die echten Daten kennt, rechnet man ÜBERALL mit Näherungswerten. Solange Mythic nicht die Formeln für WAR rausgibt, rechne ich auch hier nur mit empirischen Werten (also vermuteten) und Näherungswerten.



Klar, aber auch wenn wir mit Näherungswerten rechnen bringen +12% crit eben einen Vorteil. Daten könnte man ja in WAR auch empirisch sammeln, nur hat keiner Lust dazu und bei weniger Spielern sind weniger "Freaks" dabei die sich diese Mühe antun. In WoW kannte man auch nicht immer schon alle Formeln. Sehr vieles wurde zuerst über Addons bestimmter Leute angenähert oder eben statistisch erfasst (mob_health, Omen usw. um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen).



Pymonte schrieb:


> In WAR gibt es kein Theorycrafting, weil die Formeln nicht bekannt sind. Bei WoW wurden alle Formeln zum Spiel rausgegeben, daher konnte man dann auch alles durchrechnen, von Optimalskillung bis benötigtem DPS für Boss X. Dmg Meter und andere Sammellogs gibts schon sau lange bei WAR und Berechnungen auch. Meistens scheitern sie aber eben daran, dass man nicht genau die Verknüpfung der Werte kennt. Oder weiß, ob ein Faktor nun eine Konstante oder Variable ist. Manchmal haut nämlich beides hin.



Anscheinend ist es aber nicht so wichtig und es kommt wohl auf das letzte Bisschen Dmg oder Heal nicht an, da PVP sowieso per Zerg gewonnen werden kann und PVE Inhalte kaum vorhanden sind und diese "relativ" einfach schaffbar sind sobald man die benötigte Behütung hat.

Ansonsten könnte man diese Logs ja ausweiten und Spieler könnten (wie in WoW üblich) mit maximaler +str oder mit maximaler + agi oder was auch immer verschiedene Durchläufe machen um herauszufinden was am Ende mehr bringt.




Pymonte schrieb:


> Ersteres gibt es aber nicht und es ist daher einfach abstrakt so zu behaupten, WAR WÜRDE unter diesen und jenen Sonderbedingungen nicht gut funktionieren, da diese aber NICHT im Spiel existieren, muss das nun überall so sein. Eher ist es wohl so, dass es in der sterilen x vs x Umgebung sicherlich Mängel gibt, da diese aber nicht gewollt ist, negiert sich das einfach. Ich kann mir im Labor auch immer neue Sonderfälle ausdenken, das irgendwas passiert, wenn ich bestimtme Faktoren ausschalte, aber da ich solche Zustände nicht hervorrufen kann, sind sie damit auch erst einmal irrelevant.



Ich sage nicht, dass es nicht gut funktionieren würde. Doch Situationen mit gleich großen Teams und möglichst kleinen Gruppen kehren eben sehr sehr schnell die "beste" Combo hervor. Hat man diese "Testsituation" nicht, so weiß man auch nicht was diese "beste combo" ist. Man weiß nicht welche Skills die Combo so gut machen und man kann erst gar kein vernünftiges Balancing betreiben, da man keine Daten hat. WAR ist zwar auf größere Gruppen ausgelegt, aber man hat auch keine 24 vs. 24 Situationen oder 48 vs. 48 aus denen man verwertbare Daten beziehen könnte. Balancing wird nach "Gefühl" oder "community feedback" betrieben - beides keine zuverlässigen Quellen.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Ironclad ist übrigens ein 6vs6 Szenario, wir werden ja sehen ob die Leute dort die ach so enorme Inbalance von WAR spüren werden.



Hängt davon ab wie man sich dafür anmelden kann, was dort zu holen ist und ob es gut "aufgeht" usw. Zudem hat das System immer noch kein weiterführendes kompetitives Element (Rangliste, Turniersystem oder dergleichen) sondern bietet (soweit ich weiß) nur ein weiteres BG mit kleinerer Gruppengröße.



Pymonte schrieb:


> q.e.d



q.e.d ?

Was du hier unterstellt 





			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> ...Laut deiner Rechnung würden bei 6 Attacken 4,32 critten. Immer. Bei jeder neuen "Runde"...



hast hatte ich so nie gesagt, behauptet oder gar vorgerechnet.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Naja, sieht halt jeder anders. Es ging mir auch nicht nur um diesen Aspekt. Ich find auch x neue Level einfach bekloppt und auch die Vergrößern die Schere, nicht nur wegen der Levelgeschwindigkeit. Sondern ein Spieler ohne Addon hat einfach keine Chance mehr. Sowas ist aber für ein RvR Spiel Gift. Aber das es nicht so laufen muss hat ja DAoC gezeigt, wobei da auch einige grobe Schnitzer bei den Addons waren.



Ja, ohne das Addon zu kaufen kann man mit den Leuten die das Addon haben nicht mehr mithalten, doch für alle die das Addon kaufen wird die Schere nunmal verringert. Trotz der unterschiedlichen Levelgeschwindigkeiten. Der Vielspieler mag vlt. in 3 Tagen hochleveln und der Casual braucht 2 Wochen. Doch dann sind das maximal 2 Raid-IDs die der Raider dem Casual voraus ist. Vor dem Addon war der Raider dem Casual 2 Jahre an Raid IDs voraus...

DAoC ist (fast) tot. Versucht mal endlich aufzuwachen und modernere Beispiele für etwas heranzuziehen. Die MMO Industrie hat sich weiterentwickelt und alte Hasen wie UO, EQ, DAoC usw. haben eine nostalgische "Nachwein"-Fanbase, aber sind ansonsten überhaupt nicht konkurrenzfähig, weil die Spielprinzipe durch die Bank veraltet sind und nicht mehr gutiert werden.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Und zwischen Patche 1.3.1 und Patch 1.3.2 liegen nur 2 Monate. Da kam natürlich kein neues Gebiet, aber das brauchte man ja im Endeffekt eh nicht. LdT ist eh nur zum Levelgrinden und für ein paar PvEler.



Die restlichen Fakten und die Tatsache, dass du dich mal eben um 2 Monate vertust, wenn es dir grad in den Argumentationskram passt werden dezent ignoriert.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Das kann gern deine Meinung sein. Dazu solltest du dir vielleicht mal die News zu 1.3.4 durchlesen (also im Mythic Forum). Dort wird nämlich öfter mal erwähnt, dass man das neue SC System gern testen lässt und das man etwas unter Zeitdruck steht, da man doch gern das Polishing von WAR bald abgeschlossen haben möchte, damit man die Asia Version auf den Markt bringen kann. Das heißt, die Roadmap steht vielleicht schon seit längerer Zeit erstmal auf Polishing für neue Release Orte. Was danach kommt werden wir ja nach dem Asien Release sehen.



Wenn ich den Marketing Schmarrn und die "awesome" Formulierungen von Mythic für bare Münze nehmen würde, dann wäre ich ja immer noch zahlender Kunde und wäre überzeugt, dass dank meines monatlichen Beitrags und aller Leute, die ich "werbe" und zu WAR "überrede", WAR einen Aufschwung und großartige/tolle Weiterentwicklungen erleben wird (was es müsste um mir Spaß zu machen). Da ich das nicht glaube, die Patches mir nicht zusagen und das Spiel im jetzigen Zustand sein Geld für mich nicht wert ist, erübrigen sich irgendwelche Ankündigungen. Für mich zählt nur noch was sich faktisch verändert und die Trial bietet mir eine gute Möglichkeit ab und zu reinzuschauen um das zu überprüfen/nachzufragen. Die Tatsache, dass Mythic glaubt, das Polishing "bald abgeschlossen zu haben" erschreckt mich eher, da es viele Bugs der Open-Beta eben noch gibt. Unter anderem auch die Bekannten rumliegenden Chars, die (immer noch) stark verbesserungswürdige Synchro usw.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Februar 2010)

DAoC ist auch fast tot, weil es natürlich batzen schwer ist und noch total umständlich vom UI.

Das restliche Prinzip von DAoC ist aber gut, auch die Addon Gestaltung.

1.3.2 Ist genauso ein Patch wie 1.2 oder 1.1.

Nur weil nicht jedes mal 1.X da steht, heißt es noch lange nciht, dass es kein Patch ist. Man hätte bei 1.3.1 auch einfach mit 1.4 weitermachen können, dann wären wir jetzt bei 1.6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist kein Marketing Schmarn, an der Asiatischen Version wird schon sehr lange gearbeitet, Beweise gibts dafür genug (neue Gesichter, die Podcasts für den asiatischen Raum etc). Und dass vor allem die letzten Patches primär dazu dienen, dass das Spiel für den asiatischen Markt rund läuft (und dort daher einen wesentlich besseren Start hat), ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, vor allem da es mehr als eine Dev Aussage bezüglich dieses Themas gibt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Februar 2010)

Aber ich finde WAR hat nur im Farmen Potenzial mit den Asiatischen MMOs. Meine man kann in WAR sich tot farmen und streckenweise kommtm an auch gut voran, mit reinem Farmen. Doch es bietet sonst nichts und ich glaube das die Chancen nicht gut stehen. Sie werden zwar ne Zeit damit erfolg fahren und noch bissel die Kohle aus dem Feuer holen, aber wenn sowas kommt wie GW2, Soul and Blade etc. wird dort langsam ruhe werden. Der Asiatische Markt ist eben anders und Warhammer ist für sie net so toll, da helfen keine neuen Gesichter. Das gehört sich nicht. WArhammer ist wie es ist und fertig, die Asiatischen Volker leben an sich hinter dem großen Wall nach dem Motto. Im Imperium findet man Händler und vielleicht ein paar Familien, aber dass Imperium ist nicht dafür ausgelegt groß andere Rasse zu zulassen, dass heißt nicht das ich diese Meinung vertretet. Nur das in Warhammer eben eine ziemlich harte Ansicht exsistiert was andere Völker angeht und da find ich es schon seltsam, dass man Anfängt bissel die Gesichter für diesen Markt anzupassen, aber hier dann keine Zeit finden Teclis mal bissel zu ändern oder mal die Rüstungen noch bissel nach zu bessern oder paar neue Modelle anzubieten etc. Also ich weiß net so wirklich. Da muss schon Sandbox kommen, damit man im asiatischen Markt Fußfassen kann. Denn Gold ist dort unwichtig und RR Farmen die dort innerhalb von Wochen. Danach ist schluss für die. Da gibt es kein ewigen Kreislauf, sondern mit Karl Franz ist schluss. 
Ich finde WAR bietet sehr wenig für diesen Markt. Das Kampfsystem ist recht langsam und alt, da funktionieren einige System aus anderen alten MMOs oder Offline RPGs besser. WAR Bietet auch kein wahres Endgame, nur halt abfarmen von Burgen und am Ende vom Step 1 und Step 2.
Polishing ist da auch falsches Wort, da muss mehr gemacht werden bei WAR. Ist aber auch ne Variante seine Energie und das Geld was man zahlt, für den asiatischen Markt auszugeben. Das kanns ja auch nicht sein. Meine die sollen mal lieber auf die Community mehr eingehen und nicht Sparumfargen machen ala "welches SC mögt ihr". Sondern ich denke mal eher wirklich Zukunftsorientierte Dinge machen. Einige MMOs patchen immer wieder kleinigkeiten rein, die auf was großes auszielen. Aber WAR Patch seit Veröffentlichung immer nur den 1. Schritt. Bitte da muss mehr kommen um im fernen Osten Fuß zu fassen. Die Grafik ist ja nun auch nicht welt, für dass was man dafür brauch. Da sehen einige andere MMOs vom asatischen Markt deutlich eindrucksvoller aus. Aion sieht optisch gut aus, meine spart hier und da in Details, aber dass Gesamtpakett wirkt. Bei WAR hat man viele Dinge im Detail, was an sich aber unwichtig ist. Details können die guten Rechner verarbeiten, die schlechten brauchen die Details nicht. Aber so wirkt die Enginee net, die wirkt wie die von DAoC, nur halt bissel moderner gemacht. 

Nein daran merkt man das eigentliche Ziel von Mythic, wie von anderen Buden auch Geld. Wie Funcom Anfangs mit AoC. Genau das selbe ziehen die doch auch ab und haben abgezogen. Während Funcom das Geld der Kunden aber investiert hat, setzt Mythic auf einen anderer Markt oder halt EA. Kann es doch eigentlich nicht sein, finde dass sogar ungerecht. ÜBerall so halbe Patches Nerfpatch, 2. Rampe etc. alles fix gemacht und nicht mehr groß angerührt und verkauft als wären es Meilensteine für WAR und dessen Zukunft. Aber in der zwischen Zeit Leute für den Asiatischen Markt abgestellt. Also find das echt bissel ungerecht, weil man Geld in ein Spiel investiert und es dann nur halb weiter bearbeitet wird, aber für einen anderen Markt vorbereitet. Mythic sollte aufpassen nicht deswegen weitere Kunden zu verlieren, die dann genau deswegen gehen und es ist verständlich. ÜBer 1 Jahr bezahlen einige schon und Mythic hat nur wenig gemacht, von dem was sie wollten und von dem was die Community wollte. Die setzten das nur halbherzig um, was die Leute eigentlich gern hätten und nennen es dann awesome Patch oder so. Aber ganz am Ende sgaen sie, danke fürs Geld und wir nehmen jetzt noch paar Monate was vom Asia Markt und dann machen wir das Game zu. Weiß nicht, die sollten Lieber die Probleme der Community mal mit vollen Herzen angehen und mit voller Leidenschaft und nicth nur Halbherzig, aber dann mit voller Leidenschaft Patchnotes verfassen, in den garnichts passiert.


----------



## Thoraros (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn man es genau nimmt dann ist es das dritte MMO von Mythic denn Imperator wurde eingestampft und deshalb mussten sie auch zu EA, da sie komplett pleite waren... Was wollen Investoren sehen? Richtig, ein Konzept, welches Massen anzieht und zack siehe WoW²


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Februar 2010)

Aber es zieht nicht die Massen an, dass war aber klar. Man kann WOW nicht kopieren, dass ist bescheuert. Weil die Leute die bei WOW aufhören, nicht nochmal eins wollen. auch wenn dort PVP im Vordergrund steht. Denn die Zeit die man in WOW gesteckt hat und die Freunde die man gewonnen hat, dass ist für viele eben noch wichtig. WAR wäre was geworden, wäre es seine eigene Schiene gefahren. sie hätten einfach sagen müssen, uns ist egal wie stark WOW ist, wir wollen unser RVR Spiel umsetzten und ein neues machen. Das was bei DAoC schief gelaufen ist und schlecht auf lange Sicht war, nehmen wir raus und machen es neu. Das was gut bei anderen MMOs ist, also GW, EQ, Ultima Online muss man zum Teil umsetzten. Dann muss man sehen dass für Gelegenheits Spieler Platz ist und für Viel Zocker, aber auch für Hardecore Gamer. Da muss man was bieten und nicht nur bessere Items, dass der Grund warum einige von WOW weg gehen. 
Ich glaub nicht das EA so dumm ist und das gefordert hat. Ich glaube eher das Mythic ihn eine Zeit genannt hat, die viel zu kurz war um wirklich was gutes zu machen. Ein MMO brauch so ca. 4-5 Jahre mit Beta. Auch wenn man kürzen kann, ist es dennoch hilfreich und das beste ist ne eigene Grafik Engine, damit man einfach gleich von Anfang an seine Ziele verfolgen kann und nicht alles von früher übernehmen und was neu machen. Das hätte jeden Klar sein sollen. Denn bei einem MMO kann es falsch sein zu früh raus zu bringen und zu viel zu versprechen. AoC hat es gezeigt, auch wenn Funcom so gesehen die Kurve bekommen hat und viel gemacht hat um AoC, also mindestens genau so viel wie WAR, wenn nich sogar Zielstrebiger als diese, traut ihn keiner mehr wirklich zu. Fehler werden bei ihn jetz 5 mal so stark gewertet, wie gute Taten. Das gleiche ist bei Mythic und EA der Fall, damit schaden sie sich doch selbst. Ein schlechtes Spiel schadet und Blizzard kann entspannt weiter machen. Weil sie nichts zu befürchten haben. Potenzial steckt in etlichen MMOs, auch von Konzepten her haben einige MMOs sehr interessante Züge. Bei AoC ist das Kampfsystem nicht so schlecht durchdacht. Bei Aion find ich gerade die Quests sehr nett gemacht, bei Guild Wars das Gefühl immer mit einer Gruppe unterwegs zu sein und nur mit Ausnahme Builds besondere Ecken abfarmen zu können, sich also immer auf neue Gegebenheiten einstellen zu müssen. Bei Eve kann man von der Freiheit sprehcen die man dort hat, auch wenn es am Ende alles das selbe ist. Bei allen diesen Spiel killt man NSC und Spieler. Nur verpacken es einige eben anders. Selbst WOW hat mit Wotlk gezeigt, dass man aus ihrem alten Spiel noch interessante Dinge heraus holen können und ich glaub mit Cataclysmen gehen sie ein Schritt weiter.

Mythic hätte mehr auf die Beine stellen können als WAROW, denn Warhammer hat von der Lore sehr viel potenzial gerade in unserer westlichen Welt. Europa und Amerika kennen die Loer ja recht gut und dadurch hat man viele Leute und die Story ist schon gegeben. Aber man muss es umsetzten und nicht nur einen winzigen Teil, aber davon überall was heraus. Man sieht kein Konzept für die Zukunft, es wäre als würde man WAR nur gemacht haben, um eben den Verkauf zu nutzen und mit den Kunden dann das Spiel zu entwickeln, weil die ja bleiben und erstmal sich alles anschauen wollen. In der Zeit hätte man dann zeit gehabt, denn Rest fertig zu machen. Ich glaub auch in Asien wollen sie nur fix eben nochmal Geld abholen und mehr nicht. Klar geht es allen Firmen um Geld. Aber EA hat das selbe gemacht wie Funcom und das schadet nur ihren Ruf. Der Ruf von EA/Mythic ist zurückgegangen und glaub EA hat auch ihre Klassiker FIFA etc. nicht mehr so gut im Griff. Das ist schlecht, gab Zeiten wo es viele firmen auf den Markt gab. Viele Firmen mit tollen Spielen Bullfrog, Westwood, Bluebyte, SSI etc. Es werden immer weniger und die, die wirklich klein sind. Die Macher von Mortal Online oder Darkfall, haben gute Ideen und bringen wirklich gute Versuche raus von MMOs, die potenzial haben. Aber sie haben kaum Geld und damit gehen sie oft verfrüht auf den Markt. Bei Funcom war es auch so, hätten sie vor Veröffentlichung ihren Mund nicht so weit aufgemacht, wäre AoC heute ein gutes Produkt. Dann wäre es wirklich voran gekommen. Denn ihre Startzone ist kein Blenden gewesen, dass kann man auch vom T1 bei WAR erzählen oder bei anderen MMOs. Nein Funcom hat sich zu viel Zeit gegeben, mit den Texten, dieser Questreihe etc. und haben dabei vergessen eben zum Ende noch mehr zu bieten. Aber erzählt, es gäbe bis zu Ende alles. Mythic hat zwar bis zum Ende Quests umgesetzt, dabei aber nur Halb so viele Mühe reingesteckt in die Questreihen und Ereignissen, als Funcom in ihr Tut. 
Deswegen staunt man eben, dass Mythic sogar 3 MMOs heraus gebracht hat und damit von 2 Erfahrungen hatte. Aber WAR wirkt wie ihr erstes, als hätten sie Augen zu gemacht und gesagt, erfinden wir das Rad neu. Während andere wie Blizzard einfach abschauen und die Pfelgen aufbessern, anderen Gummi drüber ziehen oder besondere Verschlüsse zu nehmen oder noch paar Muster in den Gummi etc. Damit fährt man auch und teilweise sogar besser. Aber Mythic hat keine Weiterentwicklung gemacht und das hätte EA sehen müssen und ich glaub deswegen hat EA auch gefordert das Mythic Gas gibt. Weil sie von dem Konzept denk ich nicht so begeistert waren und deswegen wollen sie noch auf den Asia Markt druff, weil sie noch Geld raus holen wollen. Denn ich Glaube WAR war recht teuer für EA/Mythic.


----------



## Thoraros (21. Februar 2010)

Wobei AoC sich ja mittlerweile stabilisiert hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abozahlen stabil und Tendenz steigend... denn vergleicht man diverse Statistiken hängt AoC WAR mittlerweile ab ... ich beziehe mich auf xFire ... klar nicht jeder nutzt es, aber eine gewisse tendenz ist erkennbar.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. Februar 2010)

Das ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Funcom denk ich effektiver gepatcht hat, als Mythici st was anderes. Denn was AoC WAR voraus hat, ist und bleibt ein Konzept und ein paar Neuerung. Einmal sehr gute Grafik (halt glaub sogar eigene Enginee) und dazu noch eben Kampfsystem (was jetzt nicht Mega Neu ist, aber immerhin etwas anderes). Dazu paar nettigkeiten.
Das Problem ihr Start war eben bissel schwach und sie haben zu viel Versprochen gehabt. Wie gesagt hätten sie weniger vor der Veröffentlichung gesagt, wäre es deutlich besser gelaufen. Denn man sieht das Funcom schon Ziele hatte. Klar haben sie jetzt mehr Focus auf PVE gesetzt, aber immerhin haben sie Focus gesetzt und damit auf dauer erstmal was erreicht. Die Leute die ab sind, kann man ja mit Schnupper Wochen oder halt einem Addon doch wieder zurück holen. Deswegen sind auch Addons nicht so schlecht, weil man Konzept Fehler verarbeiten kann zum Teil und dafür aber wieder Geld sieht.
Mythic hat zu viel Kopiert und Eingefügt, dass es überall recht gleich wirkt. Die Zonen sind nicht wirklich Zusammengehörig und Geographisch weiß man nie wo man ist. Zwar steht da Reikland, aber wo ist dass? Man läuft nach Norden Raus und dann ist alles nördlich vom Reikland ohne Portal, als wäre es im Anschluss. Das stört halt auch. Da gibt es überall seltsame Entscheidungen und immer nur polishing betreiben ist auf dauer keine Lösung. 
AoC hat Potenzial weil es von Anfang an Komplett gemacht wurde und Optionen für neue Gebiete offen lässt ohne unglaubwürdig zu sein. Meine mal ehrlich nach Khemri muss man keine riesen Armee Mobilisieren und Bereitstellen, weiß nicht dass machen paar Abenteuerer und ne Karawane mit Banditen und Schatzjägern. Aber durch die Chaoswüste kann man auch mal allein Laufen, ist kein Problem. So was passt nicht zu Warhammer. Deswegen haben sie wenige Optionen für die Zukunft. Meine sie können Albion einführen oder neue Städte wie Morrtheim etc. Aber es passt nicht. Altdorf muss größer sein als Morrtheim, weil es doch eigentlich dass ziel ist dort zu kämpfen. Wenn jetzt drumherum neue Gebiete kommen, die cooler gemahct werden, dann brauch man net Altdorf besuchen. Sie würden besser fahren Altdorf gezielt zu erweitern und neue Konzepte oder Ideen zu probieren. Viertel für Viertel erobern, dass selbe gilt für UV.
Auch die Umsetzung von der Welt, Hintergrund passt in AoC. Ich bin nicht so tief in den Hintergrund von AoC, wie bei Warhammer. Nur Warhammer passt fast nirgends, auch von den WC, den ganzen Konzept des Hintergrundes etc. Diese ganze PVE Situation und das unwichtige RVR halt. Meine das passt nicht. Bei AoC wirkt das Gesamt Pakett besser und auch Aion wirkt einfach durchdachter. 

Glaube Mythic muss eben mehr machen als Polishing, dass reichtn icht. Das betreiben sie nun schon fast über 1 Jahr und naja ... was ist draus geworden. AoC hat ja glaub letztes Jahr auch noch ein Preis von der COmmunity bekommen. Also kein Preis von einer Messe, wie WAR damals, wo man erzählt hat was man vorhat und die Konkurenz sich Addon nannte und andere MMOs noch ruhig um sich waren. Man wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt das GW2 geplant ist und das es andere MMOs gibt, aber sie schwiegen. WAR war zu diesem Zeitpunkt das einzige MMO auf dieser Messe und was sie vorhaten, war gut. Also bekamen sie den Preis. Aber das ist halt nicht das erstemal, dass ein Spiel für Ideen ein Preis bekommt. AoC hat ein schlechten start gehabt, aber ein Preis für eben "Von hinten aufholen" nach dem Motto und das von der COmmunity, ist nie ein schlechtes Zeichen.
Mythic muss noch viel machen, eh sie sowas bekommen können. Für Copy und Paste auf keinen Fall und auch nicht, dass sie paar neue Gesichter machen und dann im Asiatischen Markt ihr Spiel verkaufen. Die Frage ist dort auch, wie teuer es werden soll. Aion ist glaub ich da recht günstig, die verlangen nur für die echte Onlinezeit geld. Was den dort sehr zu gute kommt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Thoraros (24. Februar 2010)

Neuer Producer Letter:
http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=1035


----------

